# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Microsoft: Διαθέσιμη για το κοινό η πρώτη beta έκδοση των Windows 7

## nm96027

H πρώτη δημόσια δοκιμαστική (*beta*) έκδοση των *Windows 7* είναι πλέον διαθέσιμη. 

Ο Διευθύνων Σύμβουλός της Microsoft Steve Ballmer ανακοίνωσε από το βήμα της διεθνούς έκθεσης *Consumers Electronics Show 2009* στο *Las Vegas* πως από χθες 7 Ιανουαρίου προγραμματιστές θα μπορούν να κατεβάσουν το νέο λειτουργικό σύστημα. Από τις *9 Ιανουαρίου* την ίδια ευκαιρία θα μπορούν να έχουν και υπόλοιποι καταναλωτές πηγαίνοντας στην σελίδα  *www.microsoft.com/windows7*.

H beta έκδοση θα είναι έγκυρη μέχρι τις 1 Αυγούστου 2009. Θα έχει δύο εκδόσεις (64-bit και 32-bit) και θα δουλεύει ως αναβάθμιση των Windows Vista SP1. Οι χρήστες που θα θελήσουν να το εγκαταστήσουν θα πρέπει να κατεβάσουν ένα .iso αρχείο και να το εγγράψουν σε DVD. Η Microsoft δεν διευκρίνισε το μέγεθος του αρχείου.

Ο *Steve Ballmer* δήλωσε πως τα Windows 7 θα είναι το εφαλτήριο για μια μεγαλύτερη ευκαιρία για την Microsoft να βελτιώσει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο διαφορετικές οικογένειες λογισμικού και υπηρεσιών δουλεύουν μαζί. Σε αναφορά του σχετικά με την παγκόσμια *δυσμενή οικονομική συγκυρία* δήλωσε: 

"Αντιμετωπίζουμε πραγματικά μεγάλες *προκλήσεις*. Έχουμε αρχίσει να το αισθανόμαστε και οι επιπτώσεις θα μας ακολουθούν για αρκετό καιρό". Συμπλήρωσε όμως πως η οικονομική ύφεση δεν θα αγγίξει ιδιαίτερα τις αλλαγές στον τεχνολογικό τομέα. "Πιστεύω πως θα εξακολουθήσουμε να γινόμαστε τεχνολογικά πλουσιότεροι και δεν πρόκειται να γυρίσουμε πίσω". 

Παρά το ότι η έκδοση των Windows 7 είναι beta, ο Steve Ballmer δήλωσε πως λειτουργικά είναι πλήρης και έτοιμη και πως πρόκειται να βοηθήσει τους χρήστες να επαναπροσδιορίσουν τον τρόπο σκέψης τους απέναντι στο λογισμικό. Τα Windows 7, δεν είναι (πάντα σύμφωνα με τον Ballmer) ένα ακόμα λειτουργικό σύστημα ενός προσωπικού υπολογιστή: είναι μια "*διασυνδεδέμενη πλατφόρμα, μία εμπειρία*". 

Αναμένεται από την πλευρά της Microsoft να θέσει περιορισμό στον αριθμό των αντιγράφων των Windows 7 που θα διατεθούν στο ευρύ κοινό. Οι ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις hardware είναι:


Κάποιες από τις νέες λειτουργίες (*Taskbar, Home Group, Device Stage*) των Windows 7 δημιουργήθηκαν για την καλύτερη συνεργασία του υπολογιστή με άλλες συσκευές. Ο ίδιος ο υπολογιστής μαζί με κονσόλες *Xbox*, *media servers* και άλλα gadgets μετατρέπεται σε ένα τοπικό δίκτυο μέσω του οποίου καθίσταται δυνατός ο διαμοιρασμός αρχείων *media*.

Αλλαγές επίσης παρουσιάστηκαν και στα *Windows Live*. Ο St. Ballmer ανακοίνωσε πως μαζί με τις λειτουργικές αλλαγές στα Windows Live υπάρχει και μία συμφωνία με το Facebook για την σύνδεση των δυο εφαρμογών. Έτσι οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή στο Facebook θα περνάει αυτόματα και στο Windows Live.

Μετά από διαδοχικές παρουσιάσεις νέων λειτουργιών των Windows 7 και Windows Live o Steve Ballmer προέβλεψε πως σύντομα *ο υπολογιστής, το τηλέφωνο και η τηλεόραση* θα είναι τρεις αρκετά συνδεδεμένες μεταξύ τους συσκευές και θα δρουν ως ένα αυτόνομο "*ψηφιακό οικοσύστημα*". 

Τέλος ο Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της Microsoft είχε την ευκαιρία να ανακοινώσει συμφωνία με την Dell για την προεγκατάσταση των Windows Live Essentials και Live Search στην πλειονότητα των υπολογιστών της.

Παράλληλα όμως με την διάθεση της επίσημης beta έκδοσης εδώ και μέρες υπάρχει έντονο ενδιαφέρον σε torrents sites για το κατέβασμα του επερχόμενου λειτουργικού συστήματος της Microsoft. Μετά την έκδοση Windows 7 build 7000 32-bit κυκλοφόρησε και η 64-bit έκδοση, βάζοντας τα Windws 7 στο Top 100 του Pirate's Bay. Η κατά τα άλλα παράνομη αυτή δραστηριότητα δεν φαίνεται να δυσαρεστεί την Micrososft αφού όπως φαίνεται εντείνει το ενδιαφέρον για τα Windows 7, κάτι που έχει ανάγκη η εταιρεία μετά την όχι τόσο καλή πορεία των Vista. Φήμες μάλιστα μιλούν για την ύπαρξη εμπορικού προγράμματος της Microsoft μέσω του οποίου οι κάτοχοι ορισμένων αδειών Vista (ΟΕΜ) θα μπορούν να αναβαθμίσουν δωρεάν το λειτουργικό τους σύστημα σε Windows 7 μόλις αυό καταστεί επισήμως διαθέσιμο.  

*Πηγές: BBC, Computerworld, Techspot (1)  και Techspot (2)*

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε απο τη πολλά υποσχόμενη έκδοση των windows... :Cool:

----------


## Veldrin

νιώθω λίγο βλακακος που πήρα γνήσια τα ultimate 64 αλλα κάθε αλλαγή αν είναι για καλό ευπροσδεκτη

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Μια απ τα ίδια Veldrin  :Razz:

----------


## George978

Καμια σχεση με Vista , αισθητα καλυτερα

----------


## giorpap

σκετη απολαυση η ειδηση, ειδικα αυτο το κομματι:

"Παράλληλα όμως με την διάθεση της επίσημης beta έκδοσης εδώ και μέρες υπάρχει έντονο ενδιαφέρον σε torrents sites για το κατέβασμα του επερχόμενου λειτουργικού συστήματος της Microsoft. Μετά την έκδοση Windows 7 build 7000 32-bit κυκλοφόρησε και η 64-bit έκδοση, βάζοντας τα Windws 7 στο Top 100 του Pirate's Bay. Η κατά τα άλλα παράνομη αυτή δραστηριότητα δεν φαίνεται να δυσαρεστεί την Micrososft αφού όπως φαίνεται εντείνει το ενδιαφέρον για τα Windows 7, κάτι που έχει ανάγκη η εταιρεία μετά την όχι τόσο καλή πορεία των Vista."

----------


## XavierGr

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα αντεπεξέλθουν το αυξημένο hype που έχουν δημιουργήσει. Άντε έχω και όρεξη να αλλάξω λειτουργικό γιατί τόσα χρόνια με τα 32bit XP έχω βαρεθεί.

----------


## ownagE_

Επίσημη beta = build 7000?  :Thinking:

----------


## asm

> σκετη απολαυση η ειδηση, ειδικα αυτο το κομματι:
> 
> "Παράλληλα όμως με την διάθεση της επίσημης beta έκδοσης εδώ και μέρες υπάρχει έντονο ενδιαφέρον σε torrents sites για το κατέβασμα του επερχόμενου λειτουργικού συστήματος της Microsoft. Μετά την έκδοση Windows 7 build 7000 32-bit κυκλοφόρησε και η 64-bit έκδοση, βάζοντας τα Windws 7 στο Top 100 του Pirate's Bay. Η κατά τα άλλα παράνομη αυτή δραστηριότητα δεν φαίνεται να δυσαρεστεί την Micrososft αφού όπως φαίνεται εντείνει το ενδιαφέρον για τα Windows 7, κάτι που έχει ανάγκη η εταιρεία μετά την όχι τόσο καλή πορεία των Vista."


Κάπως δεν πρέπει να γίνει ευρύτερο beta testing και του activation scheme;  :Razz:

----------


## opener

@ nm96027,
αργησες  :Razz: 
=
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=182

----------


## xantho

έκλεισαν τα downloads?? γιατί δε βλέπω download link?

----------


## ermis333

Σε μηχάνημα με ήδη εγκατεστημένα Vista υπάρχει τρόπος δημιουργίας επιπλέον partition και dual boot με Win 7 ή πάμε από την αρχή....format κτλ...;;;

----------


## ownagE_

> Σε μηχάνημα με ήδη εγκατεστημένα Vista υπάρχει τρόπος δημιουργίας επιπλέον partition και dual boot με Win 7 ή πάμε από την αρχή....format κτλ...;;;


Φυσικά και γίνεται να έχεις dual-boot.  :Wink:

----------


## emeliss

> έκλεισαν τα downloads?? γιατί δε βλέπω download link?


Aύριο ξεκινάει. Το έχει σε bold.

----------


## Linus

> έκλεισαν τα downloads?? γιατί δε βλέπω download link?


9 Ιανουαρίου νομίζω θα είναι διαθέσιμο.




> Φήμες μάλιστα μιλούν για την ύπαρξη εμπορικού προγράμματος της Microsoft μέσω του οποίου οι κάτοχοι ορισμένων αδειών Vista θα μπορούν να αναβαθμίσουν δωρεάν το λειτουργικό τους σύστημα σε Windows 7 μόλις αυό καταστεί επισήμως διαθέσιμο.


Μακάρι, γιατί έχω και κάτι φίλους που αγόρασαν τσάμπα τα Vista πρόσφατα...

----------


## vasper

Έρχεται με ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον feature: MP3 Shredder  :ROFL:

----------


## ThReSh

θα πιάσουν φωτιά τα VMWare  :Razz:

----------


## xolloth

δεν θα δωθει δωρεαν σε οσους εχουν βιστα,αλλα σε οσους παρουν pc με vista μετα καποια ημερομηνια,απο οτι εχω διαβασει.

----------


## Roronoa

> ''Φήμες μάλιστα μιλούν για την ύπαρξη εμπορικού προγράμματος της Microsoft μέσω του οποίου οι κάτοχοι ορισμένων αδειών Vista θα μπορούν να αναβαθμίσουν δωρεάν το λειτουργικό τους σύστημα σε Windows 7 μόλις αυό καταστεί επισήμως διαθέσιμο.''


αυτό μου το εξηγεί κάποιος; δηλαδή θα μπορώ εγώ που έχω vista να το αναβαθμίσω και να γίνει 7; με κόστος λογικά, ε;
μα δεν έχουν αρκετές βασικές διαφορές; ετσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον. πώς γίνεται αναβάθμιση με κάποιο download; Δεν θα είναι σαν service pack;;

........Auto merged post: Roronoa πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

με προλάβατε.. αν είναι όπως τα λέει ο xolloth τότε τσάμπα χάρηκα...

........Auto merged post: Roronoa πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Έρχεται με ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον feature: MP3 Shredder


Το διάβασα κάπου αλλού αυτό! Θα είναι διορθωμένο το πρόβλημα στην έκδοση που θα βγάλουν αύριο; ή θα είναι ίδια με αυτή που κυκλοφορεί στα torrents(7000);

----------


## amoyda

> αλλα σε οσους παρουν pc με vista μετα καποια ημερομηνια,


με προεγκαταστημενα τα vista  :One thumb up:

----------


## Linus

> με προεγταστημενα τα vista


Μπα υπάρχουν άτομα που το αγοράζουν κι έτσι, αν βλέπεις παντού γύρω σου Vista και Vista τσιμπάς ότι και να τους πεις θα παν να το αγοράσουν  :Razz:

----------


## Stelios GR

Για να το δοκιμασουμε κ αυτο. Παντως εχουν πολλες ομοιοτητες με τα Vista τα 7, στην εμφανιση τουλαχιστον.  :Whistle: 
Pirate Bay ερχομαι!!!

----------


## ysand

Ξέρει κανείς αν γίνεται dual-boot με XP sp3;

----------


## globalnoise

> H beta έκδοση θα είναι έγκυρη μέχρι τις 1 Αυγούστου 2009. Θα έχει δύο εκδόσεις (64-bit και 32-bit) και *θα δουλεύει ως αναβάθμιση των Windows Vista SP1*.


Κάποια εξήγηση για αυτό;

----------


## sonic

Μετά θα κυκλοφορήσει κανονικά ίσως; Οπότε πρέπει να την αγοράσεις.

----------


## Βενζινοδιαζεπίνη

> αυτό μου το εξηγεί κάποιος; δηλαδή θα μπορώ εγώ που έχω vista να το αναβαθμίσω και να γίνει 7; με κόστος λογικά, ε;
> μα δεν έχουν αρκετές βασικές διαφορές; ετσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον. πώς γίνεται αναβάθμιση με κάποιο download; Δεν θα είναι σαν service pack;;


Πρόσεξε να δεις πω έχει. Έτσι είχε γίνει και με μένα. Αγόρασα υπολογιστή, όταν τα Vista ήταν προ των πυλών. Τον αγόρασα με προεγκατεστημένα XP και το ίδιο το κατάστημα σε ενημέρωνε και σου έδινε ένα καρτελάκι της Microsoft και σου έλεγε, με το που γίνουν διαθέσιμα τα Vista, έλα να παραλάβεις το CD.

Αυτή η προσφορά, γίνονταν ένα μήνα πριν κυκλοφορήσουν τα Vista. Πήγα και μου δώσαν ένα απλό CD των Vista με κλειδί ενεργοποίησης κολλημένο πάνω. Απ'ότι ενημερώθηκα περαιτέρω, την προσφορά την κέρδισε μόνο το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα απ'την Microsoft, αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αλήθευε. Τώρα αν η ίδια η Microsoft κάνει λόγο περί, πιθανώς τώρα όσοι αγοράζουν υπολογιστή, θα ενημερωθούν κατάλληλα. Ίσως αυτή η προσφορά, έχει και άλλα παραθυράκια τα οποία δεν τα γνωρίζω.

----------


## flamelab

> Ξέρει κανείς αν γίνεται dual-boot με XP sp3;


Ναι κανονικότατα, γιατί να μην γίνεται ;




> Κάποια εξήγηση για αυτό;


Κατα πάσα πιθανότητα, ενώ φορτωνεις το DVD, θα σου επιτρέπει να επιλέξεις το menu για upgrade, αντί για κατευθείαν format.

----------


## xolloth

> Κάποια εξήγηση για αυτό;


και εγω δεν το καταλαβα αυτο.
θα την περασουμε δηλαδη σαν ενα sp;
δεν χρειαζεται να κανουμε εγκατασταση νεου λειτουργικου;
[ακυρον,διαβασα την συνεχεια].

----------


## patroklosp

παιδιά,

η εγκατάσταση  64bitτων windows έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη προϋπόθεση ή μπορεί να τα βάλει ο καθένας; ποια η διαφορά με τα 32bitα;  :Thinking: 


Το μηχάνημα μου είναι:

intel core 2 duo
4gb ram
asus m/b
asus 9400 gt 512 mb nvidia
500gb sata hd

----------


## flamelab

> παιδιά,
> 
> η εγκατάσταση  64bitτων windows έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη προϋπόθεση ή μπορεί να τα βάλει ο καθένας; ποια η διαφορά με τα 32bitα;


Kαλύτερο perfomance και αποκρισιμότητα, βλέπεις ΟΛΗ σου την μνήμη (από 4 GB και άνω) και την χρησιμοποιείς.

Eσύ ειδικά με αυτό το μηχάνημα, κατευθείαν για 64bit.

----------


## kanenas3

> δεν θα δωθει δωρεαν σε οσους εχουν βιστα,αλλα σε οσους παρουν pc με vista μετα καποια ημερομηνια,απο οτι εχω διαβασει.


http://arstechnica.com/journals/micr...ows-7-for-free

----------


## patroklosp

> Eσύ ειδικά με αυτό το μηχάνημα, κατευθείαν για 64bit.


οπότε υποθέτω ότι μπορεί να μπουν σε οποιοδήποτε υπολογιστή αρκεί αυτός 
να τα "σηκώνει"...

thank you  :Smile:

----------


## xolloth

ακριβως αυτο διαβασα.

----------


## tsek

Είδα και το βιντεο-παρουσίαση στο σιτε και νομίζω πως μου καλάρεσε... :Razz: ....Για να το δούμε..

----------


## xolloth

θα ειναι απο οτι διαβασα σε 5 γλωσσες,αραγε θα δωθει και στην ελληνικη συντομα οπως εχει  γiνeι και με το sp2;

----------


## sonic

Εκδόσεις basic,home,business,ultimate θα έχει; Έχει ανακοινωθεί τίποτα;

----------


## xolloth

> Εκδόσεις basic,home,business,ultimate θα έχει; Έχει ανακοινωθεί τίποτα;


απο οτι διαβασα,ναι

----------


## ThReSh

3 εκδόσεις νομίζω ότι θα έχει μόνο...

----------


## sonic

Ναι το είδα, home premium, professional & ultimate. Αν έχει κάποιο φθηνό πακέτο για αναβάθμιση μπορεί και να το βάλω, διαφορετικά τα Βιστά είναι πολύ καλά, μετά και το επερχόμενο SP2, θα είναι τέλεια.

----------


## flamelab

> Ναι το είδα, home premium, professional & ultimate. Αν έχει κάποιο φθηνό πακέτο για αναβάθμιση μπορεί και να το βάλω, διαφορετικά τα Βιστά είναι πολύ καλά, μετά και το επερχόμενο SP2, θα είναι τέλεια.


Δεν έχεις εγκαταστήσει Win7 (x32 ή x64) για να καταλαβεις την εμφανή διαφορά με τα Vista ...  :Whistle:

----------


## sonic

Πόσο παραπάνω; Τι κάνει τόσο καλύτερα σε σχέση με τα Vista x64 Ultimate; Πες ένα καλό....

----------


## GnF

> Πόσο παραπάνω; Τι κάνει τόσο καλύτερα σε σχέση με τα Vista x64 Ultimate; Πες ένα καλό....


το ποιό ελαφριά και ποιό γρήγορα νομίζω κάτι σου λέει

----------


## turboirc

Απ' τον δεκέμβριο που την έχουμε, είναι μια χαρά.
Μόνο ένα προβλημα σε driver έχω αλλα η συσκευή είναι ήδη μυστήρια.
Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται υπάρχει στην WinBeta

----------


## sonic

Θα τα δοκιμάσω σίγουρα, αλλά και τα Βιστα είναι ελαφριά αν σκεφτείς ότι πλέον είμαστε με στανταρ χ2 πυρήνες και πάμε για στανταρ χ4 με 4γιγα.

Σχετικά με την ταχύτητα τώρα... δεν ξέρω πως το ορίζεις, το superfetch πάντως κάνει καλή δουλειά και στο Βιστά.

----------


## xolloth

η παγιδα ειναι για οσους εχουμε ultimate,οτι επειδη εχουμε μαθει με αυτα να εχουμε καλυτερα χαρακτηριστικα απο τις αλλες εκδοσεις των vista,θα αναγκαστουμε και στα 7 να βαλουμε παλι ultimate που θα ειναι παλι η κορυφη των εκδοσεων των 7.

----------


## sonic

Και τα business/pro μια χαρά είναι.

----------


## vasim

Για τιμές έχει ακουστεί κάτι; Μήπως θα υπάρχουν οι γνωστές DSP για εμάς τους φτωχούς; Αν όχι θα πρέπει να πληρώσω 400 για μία άδεια;

----------


## Gordito

Ξερουμε τι ωρα θα ανοιξει το download?

----------


## sonic

Πωπω βιασύνη :Razz:

----------


## Roronoa

δεν νομίζω να ανοίξει από το βράδυ. μάλλον κάααααποια στιγμή αύριο θα το βάλουν το link.
Τελικά δεν ξέρει κανείς αν αυτό που θα βγάλουν θα είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που κυκλοφορεί σε torrents; ρωτάω για να δω αν θα είναι λυμένο το πρόβλημα με τα mp3. Μάλλον θα το δοκιμάσω και θα δω... Αντε να δούμε... Δεν θυμάμαι πάντως τέτοιο ενθουσιασμό να είχα και για τα vista. μακάρι να  είναι καλύτερα!

----------


## xolloth

για να το λενε οσοι την εχουν βαλει,ετσι θαναι.

----------


## prodromosfan

> δεν νομίζω να ανοίξει από το βράδυ. μάλλον κάααααποια στιγμή αύριο θα το βάλουν το link.
> Τελικά δεν ξέρει κανείς αν αυτό που θα βγάλουν θα είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που κυκλοφορεί σε torrents; ρωτάω για να δω αν θα είναι λυμένο το πρόβλημα με τα mp3. Μάλλον θα το δοκιμάσω και θα δω... Αντε να δούμε... Δεν θυμάμαι πάντως τέτοιο ενθουσιασμό να είχα και για τα vista. μακάρι να  είναι καλύτερα!


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=418

----------


## konenas

> Καμια σχεση με Vista , αισθητα καλυτερα


Μα είναι δυνατόν;  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Gordito

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=418


Δηλαδη ειναι η 7000;

----------


## konenas

> Πρόσεξε να δεις πω έχει. Έτσι είχε γίνει και με μένα. Αγόρασα υπολογιστή, όταν τα Vista ήταν προ των πυλών. Τον αγόρασα με προεγκατεστημένα XP και το ίδιο το κατάστημα σε ενημέρωνε και σου έδινε ένα καρτελάκι της Microsoft και σου έλεγε, με το που γίνουν διαθέσιμα τα Vista, έλα να παραλάβεις το CD.
> 
> Αυτή η προσφορά, γίνονταν ένα μήνα πριν κυκλοφορήσουν τα Vista. Πήγα και μου δώσαν ένα απλό CD των Vista με κλειδί ενεργοποίησης κολλημένο πάνω. Απ'ότι ενημερώθηκα περαιτέρω, την προσφορά την κέρδισε μόνο το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα απ'την Microsoft, αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αλήθευε. Τώρα αν η ίδια η Microsoft κάνει λόγο περί, πιθανώς τώρα όσοι αγοράζουν υπολογιστή, θα ενημερωθούν κατάλληλα. Ίσως αυτή η προσφορά, έχει και άλλα παραθυράκια τα οποία δεν τα γνωρίζω.


Μήπως έγραφε «NOT FOR RESALE»;

----------


## Roronoa

μάλλον δεν είναι. Αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς δεν έχει πολύ μεγάλη σημασία για εμάς. μάλλον αυτό το update χρειάζεται. θα το βάλω αύριο για πλάκα μόνο, όχι για να παίζω τραγούδια. το κυρίως πρόγραμμα είναι άλλο έτσι και αλλιώς. να δώ πως μοιάζουν θέλω...

----------


## sonic

Εγώ το κατεβάζω τώρα, build 7000 είναι, θα τα δοκιμάσω στον laptop Intel Τ2400 duo, με ΑΤΙ 1400. Για να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνει.

----------


## psyxakias

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από ermis333
> 
> 
> Σε μηχάνημα με ήδη εγκατεστημένα Vista υπάρχει τρόπος δημιουργίας επιπλέον partition και dual boot με Win 7 ή πάμε από την αρχή....format κτλ...;;;
> 
> 
> Φυσικά και γίνεται να έχεις dual-boot.





> Αρχικό μήνυμα από ysand
> 
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς αν γίνεται dual-boot με XP sp3;
> 
> 
> Ναι κανονικότατα, γιατί να μην γίνεται ;


Διαβάζοντας το μεταφρασμένο άρθρο του thread, κατάλαβα ότι θα τρέχει μόνο ως upgrade από Vista (πιθανόν ώστε να δοθεί μόνο σε νόμιμους χρήστες Vista). Λέγοντας ότι δεν υπάρχει θέμα για dual boot με υπάρχοντα XP/VISTA, εννοούσατε ότι να στήσει κάποιος ως 2ο λειτουργικό Vista (ακόμα και αν το 1ο του είναι ήδη Vista) και μετά να κάνει upgrade σε Windows7 το 2ο λειτουργικό;  :Thinking: 




> *The beta only supports an upgrade from Windows Vista Service Pack 1 (SP1).*

----------


## sonic

Λες; Και αυτοί που το έχουν εγκαταστήσει;

----------


## Dark Dominion

16GB χώρος στο σκληρό δίσκο.

Δεν είναι σοβαροί.

----------


## vasim

Πάντως το setup της beta που βλέπω τώρα , εκείνο το Expanding Files τρώει καμμιά ωρίτσα έτσι όπως το κόβω..

----------


## mafia1

πότε θα μπορείς να τα κατεβάσεις;

----------


## turboirc

Θα έλεγα να μην δοκιμάσετε την x64 η  οποία έχει αρκετά μικροπροβλήματα. Η x86 είναι πιο σταθερή. Προφανώς σκέφτηκαν ότι όλος ο κόσμος θα κατεβασει την 32bit έκδοση και την πρόσεξαν περισσότερο.

----------


## makisathanos

16G στο δίσκο, 1G RAM; Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και τα win για να έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης οι πολυπύρηνοι ...

----------


## flamelab

> 16GB χώρος στο σκληρό δίσκο.
> 
> Δεν είναι σοβαροί.


Απο-κλεί-εται. Πιάνει 6-7 Gbytes στον σκληρό και idle πιάνει γύρω στα 400 + mbytes RAM και αν cachάρει, πιάνει λιγο παραπανω. Αλλά είναι σκάλες αποκρισιμότερο από τα Vista.

----------


## manosdoc

> 16G στο δίσκο, 1G RAM; Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και τα win για να έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης οι πολυπύρηνοι ...


Στο 2009 των Terrabytes και των πολυπύρηνων, μόνο η γκρίνια δεν καταπολεμάται.

----------


## xolloth

ποτε μου δεν καταλαβα ,ειδικα τον τελευταιο χρονο ,την γκρινια για την ram την στιγμη που ειναι οτι φθηνοτερο υπαρχει απο hardware.
με 100 ευρω βαζεις 4gib μαζι με τις αναλογες ψηκτρες εαν θες.

----------


## flamelab

> ποτε μου δεν καταλαβα ,ειδικα τον τελευταιο χρονο ,την γκρινια για την ram την στιγμη που ειναι οτι φθηνοτερο υπαρχει απο hardware.
> με 100 ευρω βαζεις 4gib μαζι με τις αναλογες ψηκτρες εαν θες.


Εδώ εγκαθιστούνε 8 GB σαβούροgames που δεν φορτώνουν σε γιγαντοκάρτες σε Crossfire  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manosdoc

> ποτε μου δεν καταλαβα ,ειδικα τον τελευταιο χρονο ,την γκρινια για την ram την στιγμη που ειναι οτι φθηνοτερο υπαρχει απο hardware.
> με 100 ευρω βαζεις 4gib μαζι με τις αναλογες ψηκτρες εαν θες.


Σε παρακαλώ, να ήταν και 100 ευρώ...
40 ευρώ 4GB 2X2

----------


## xolloth

εβαλα και extra ψυκτρες για τις μνημες

----------


## ironfist

> εβαλα και extra ψυκτρες για τις μνημες


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opener

> Ξέρει κανείς αν γίνεται dual-boot με XP sp3;





> Κάποια εξήγηση για αυτό;


-------->




> *FAQ: How to get the Windows 7 beta*
> 
> ... The Windows 7 beta is actually an upgrade, not a full new install. *You need to have a machine running Windows Vista Service Pack 1 (SP1) to install the beta*. 
> 
> So if you're still running Windows XP -- which a lot of people are, what with Vista's problems, real or imagined -- you're up a creek sans the proverbial paddle....
> 
> ...*How big is the download?* 
> Microsoft's not said, but since the beta's build designation of 7000.0.081212-1400 is identical to copies that have leaked to BitTorrent, it's a good bet that the official download will be the same as the pirated files. 
> 
> ...

----------


## ownagE_

Εγώ στο PC μου που είχα μόνο XP Pro x86 SP3 και Arch (στη θέση του μπήκε η win7 beta  :Sneer:   :Twisted Evil: ) την έβαλα κανονικά την build 7000 x86.

----------


## globalnoise

Αφού θα διατίθεται σαν upgrade αυτό σημαίνει οτι θα κρατάει όλα τα προγράμματα, την registry κλπ χωρίς προβλήματα;




> Εγώ στο PC μου που είχα μόνο XP Pro x86 SP3 και Arch (στη θέση του μπήκε η win7 beta  ) την έβαλα κανονικά την build 7000 x86.


Προφανώς γιατί το κατεβασμένο image ήταν αυτό που είχε δωθεί σε developers. Τώρα το official download θα έχει αυτό το restriction. Και είναι λογικό, σιγά μην δίνανε τζάμπα λειτουργικό;p. Αυτός είναι λόγος που φοβάμαι οτι στα πειρατικά Vista κάτι μπορεί να πάει στραβά.. Ίσως να εντοπίσει τον bios emulator και να μην προχωράει στην εγκατάσταση και στην χειρότερη να σου απενεργοποιήσει και τα Vista.  :Lips Sealed: 

Αύριο όταν κυκλοφορήσει όποιος μπορέσει ας μας κρατήσει ενήμερους please  :Smile: 




> Θα έλεγα να μην δοκιμάσετε την x64 η  οποία έχει αρκετά μικροπροβλήματα.


Τι ακριβώς;

Γενικά σκέφτομαι να το βάλω σαν κύριο λειτουργικό αφού είναι τόσο σταθερά και οι drivers των Vista είναι συμβατοί. Και τα 64bita επίσης σκέφτομαι. Έχουν μαλαγανιές;

----------


## ownagE_

> Αυτός είναι λόγος που φοβάμαι οτι στα πειρατικά Vista κάτι μπορεί να πάει στραβά.. Ίσως να εντοπίσει τον bios emulator και να μην προχωράει στην εγκατάσταση και στην χειρότερη να σου απενεργοποιήσει και τα Vista.


Το θεωρώ τελείως απίθανο.

----------


## DiM

> Εγώ στο PC μου που είχα μόνο XP Pro x86 SP3 και Arch (στη θέση του μπήκε η win7 beta  ) την έβαλα κανονικά την build 7000 x86.


Είχες δηλαδή win χρ sp3 και έβαλες dual boot τα win7 χωρίς πρόβλημα ?

----------


## ownagE_

> Είχες δηλαδή win χρ sp3 και έβαλες dual boot τα win7 χωρίς πρόβλημα ?


Yeep.

Βέβαια ίσως ισχύει αυτό που είπε ο globalnoise.
Δηλαδή η επίσημη beta ίσως χρειάζεται Vista SP1.

----------


## pcakias

> Το θεωρώ τελείως απίθανο.


Αν μπορούσες να το αιτιολογούσες και λίγο, καλό θα έκανε στο image  σου.

----------


## geovision

> Yeep.
> 
> Βέβαια ίσως ισχύει αυτό που είπε ο globalnoise.
> Δηλαδή η επίσημη beta ίσως χρειάζεται Vista SP1.



Vista SP1 θέλει μόνο για upgrade. Αλλιώς στήνεται κανονικά με format κλπ.
Bios emulator δεν βλέπει ούτε με κυάλια. Σκέτη τύφλα. Βάλτε τα άφοβα.
Γενικά δείχνουν ελαφρύτερα και με καλύτερη απόκριση. Κάποια προβλήματα με τον windows explorer αντιμετωπίζονται. Καλή εντύπωση γενικά μου άφησαν.

----------


## konenas

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι η Μ$ προτείνει η Βήτα εκδόσεις να εγκαθίστανται σε άλλα μηχανήματα.

----------


## globalnoise

> Το θεωρώ τελείως απίθανο.


Δεν είναι τελείως, ένα απλό update να εγκαταστήσει, αρκεί:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/940510

----------


## XavierGr

> Να υπενθυμίσω ότι η Μ$ προτείνει η Βήτα εκδόσεις να εγκαθίστανται σε άλλα μηχανήματα.


Το ίδιο λένε και τόσα distros linux για τις beta εκδόσεις τους.

Η beta δεν παύει να είναι πειραματική έκδοση που προφανώς μπορεί να περιέχει και κρίσιμα bugs, κανείς δεν εγγυάται για την ομαλή λειτουργία της, αυτός είναι εξάλλου και ο λόγος της beta να βρεθούν αυτά τα bugs από τους testers και εμάς τους περίεργους.

----------


## konenas

@XavierGr

Ακριβώς.
Για αυτό* μην* τα βάλετε σε dual boot. Μπορεί να χάσετε και τα αυγά και τα πασχάλια.

----------


## manosdoc

> Ακριβώς.
> Για αυτό* μην* τα βάλετε σε dual boot. Μπορεί να χάσετε και τα αυγά και τα πασχάλια.


Τι λες βρε άνθρωπε πάλι, μήπως θα διοχετευτεί περισσότερο ρεύμα στο πληκτρολόγιο από το δεύτερο boot ?

----------


## konenas

Μήπως θα γράψει κάτι στο άλλο partition ;

Α! Όχι. Θα σβήσει τα Βίστα! :Whistle:

----------


## GnF

ελιναι σε όλους γνωστό ότι η beta έκδοση θα σταματήσει κάποια στιγμή το καλοκαίρι να λειτουργεί?

και ο λόγος που δεν έχει βγεί κρακ αλλά μόνο timestop είναι αυτός. Ποιός ο λόγος να σπάσεις κάτι που έτσι και αλλιώς δεν θα κρατήσει για "πάντα".


Αναφέρω το παραπάνω για αυτούς που σκέφτονται να αντικαταστήσουν το υπάρχον λειτουργικό απο τώρα.......... σαν πρόταση θα έλεγα ξεχωριστό partition και απλά δοκιμή.
Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλα να μην γκρινιάζετε κιόλλας ότι κάποια στιγμή σταμάτησε να δουλεύει.

Τα bios emulator δουλεύουν αλλά και πάλι μέχρι την ήμερα απενεργοποίησής τους.

Ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος στα παραπάνω. Τεσπά.

Όσο για dual boot μια χαρά δουλεύει στο Msi Wind μου σε triple boot (vista,os x, win 7).

----------


## flamelab

> Μήπως θα γράψει κάτι στο άλλο partition ;
> 
> Α! Όχι. Θα σβήσει τα Βίστα!


Από που κι ως πού ;  :What..?:

----------


## manosdoc

> Μήπως θα γράψει κάτι στο άλλο partition ;
> 
> Α! Όχι. Θα σβήσει τα Βίστα!


Πρωτοβουλίες παίρνει ;
Αυτό θα συμβεί μόνο αν αυτοβούλως διαλέξεις Upgrade.

----------


## ozma

Ειδα λιγο τα νεα χαρακτηριστικα των 7 και σχηματισει καποιες πρωτες εντυπωσεις :

Touch :  με ιντριγκαρισε λιγο,αν και κατι παρομοιο εχω κανει χρησιμοποιοντας το Wiimote Smoothboard.

Accelerators :το ubiquity που ειναι κατι αντιστοιχο υπαρχει εδω και αρκετους μηνες,αν θυμαμαι καλα.

In private brwosing :τιποτα συνταρακτικο και φυσικα τιποτα νεο.

Web slices : κατα την γνωμη μου οχι τοσο ευχρηστο.

Windows Live Sky : ισως χρησιμο για καποιους,με παρολο ικανοποιητικη χωρητικοτητα,αν και το 50ΜΒ οριο για καθε αρχειο δεν μου καθεται καλα,οποιος βεβαια εχει μια πιο απαιτητικη αναγκη , υπαρχουν και πολυ καλυτερες λυσεις.

Οταν τα δουλεψω,ισως αλλαξω γνωμη,ποιος ξερει ?

----------


## Veldrin

no need να σκίζουμε τα ρούχα μας πάντως τώρα που μελετάω λίγο το θέμα. Οταν βγούν επίσημα εδώ θα μαστε, αλλιως σε 2ρο pc για δοκιμή. Αν και δύσκολα θα έβγαζα το linux απο εκει για να τα δοκιμάσω. Το build 7000 x64 ultimate πάντως κυκλοφορεί στα γνωστά στέκια απο προχθές.

----------


## c4lex

Μην σας χαλάω την... νιρβάνα (:P), αλλά το πρόβλημα της μνήμης που ζητάει το λειτουργικό, δεν λύνεται σε όλους με απλή προσθήκη φθηνής μνήμης DDR2. Υπάρχουν ισχυρότατα μηχανήματα εκεί έξω που λειτουργούν με DDR1 ή και SDRAM ακόμα. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η αναβάθμιση μνήμης είναι συνήθως ασύμφορη/αδύνατη, οπότε το πέρασμα σε βαρύτερο λειτουργικό συνεπάγεται αλλαγή υπολογιστή.

That's fine αν το είχες σκοπό έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά η πλειοψηφία απλά θέλει έναν υπολογιστή να κάνει την δουλειά του.  :Smile:

----------


## GnF

> Μην σας χαλάω την... νιρβάνα (:P), αλλά το πρόβλημα της μνήμης που ζητάει το λειτουργικό, δεν λύνεται σε όλους με απλή προσθήκη φθηνής μνήμης DDR2. Υπάρχουν ισχυρότατα μηχανήματα εκεί έξω που λειτουργούν με DDR1 ή και SDRAM ακόμα. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η αναβάθμιση μνήμης είναι συνήθως ασύμφορη/αδύνατη, οπότε το πέρασμα σε βαρύτερο λειτουργικό συνεπάγεται αλλαγή υπολογιστή.
> 
> That's fine αν το είχες σκοπό έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά η πλειοψηφία απλά θέλει έναν υπολογιστή να κάνει την δουλειά του.


εχμ σορρυ κιόλλας αλλά δουλέυει σουπερ (θα έλεγα και γρηγορότερα απο xp) στο Msi wind με 1024mb μνήμης και Intel atom 1.6.
Τώρα αν εσύ θές να φορτώνεις στο δεινόσαυρο παπάδες του 2009 (που είναι καλοταισμένοι και τροφαντοί) σε αντίθεση με τους παπάδες του 1800 που δεν έτρωγαν για να φάνε οι φτωχοί και ήταν ισχνοί σαν οδοντογλυφίδες και παραπονιέσαι λοιπάμαι.

Βασικά αν δεν μπορούν τα μηχανάκια σου να το τρέξουν αυτά που ζητάει τα στήνεις σε ένα μηχάνημα που κάνει 80€ χωρίς μνήμες, άρα και άλλα 20€ για 1Gb μνήμη.
Σύνολο 100€. Βάλε και το παλιό τροφοδοτικό και κουτί.........
Για δες με 100€ πήρες νέο υπολογιστή ικανό να σου τρέξει τα windows7 και οικονομικότατο σε κατανάλωση. 
Αν σε ενδειαφέρει περετέρω http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.528052 

όσο θα έκανε και η μνήμη μόνη της ίσως για το παλιό pc? Και αν μιλάμε για κάποια μικρή εταιριούλα τότε σου έμεινε και ένα pc backup για ότι άλλο γουστάρεις.

----------


## c4lex

> εχμ σορρυ κιόλλας αλλά δουλέυει σουπερ (θα έλεγα και γρηγορότερα απο xp) στο Msi wind με 1024mb μνήμης και Intel atom 1.6.
> Τώρα αν εσύ θές να φορτώνεις στο δεινόσαυρο παπάδες του 2009 (που είναι καλοταισμένοι και τροφαντοί) σε αντίθεση με τους παπάδες του 1800 που δεν έτρωγαν για να φάνε οι φτωχοί και ήταν ισχνοί σαν οδοντογλυφίδες και παραπονιέσαι λοιπάμαι.
> 
> Βασικά αν δεν μπορούν τα μηχανάκια σου να το τρέξουν αυτά που ζητάει τα στήνεις σε ένα μηχάνημα που κάνει 80€ χωρίς μνήμες, άρα και άλλα 20€ για 1Gb μνήμη.
> Σύνολο 100€. Βάλε και το παλιό τροφοδοτικό και κουτί.........
> Για δες με 100€ πήρες νέο υπολογιστή ικανό να σου τρέξει τα windows7 και οικονομικότατο σε κατανάλωση. 
> Αν σε ενδειαφέρει περετέρω http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.528052 
> 
> όσο θα έκανε και η μνήμη μόνη της ίσως για το παλιό pc? Και αν μιλάμε για κάποια μικρή εταιριούλα τότε σου έμεινε και ένα pc backup για ότι άλλο γουστάρεις.




Off Topic


		Εχμ... Και πόσο θα κοστίσει η αναβάθμιση από XP σε 7? Τα εργατικά?  :Whistle: 



Δεν είμαι υπέρ του να μείνει κανείς με παλιό λειτουργικό, αλλά τα XP υποστηρίζονται, τρέχουν το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι των εφαρμογών που χρειάζεται ο χρήστης και θα χρειαστεί ένα πολύ καλό λόγο για να αγοράσει κανείς νέο υπολογιστή... Επίσης, δεν μιλάω για enthusiasts. Αυτοί θα έχουν state of the art υπολογιστή ήδη... :P

Anyway, απλά απαντάω σε ένα misconception για το τι υπολογιστές κυκλοφορούν "εκεί έξω". Δεν θέλω να φύγω offtopic.  :Smile:

----------


## jazzu4ia

...καλησπέρα + ...happy new yeah !
...χρησιμοποιώ το εν λόγω σόφτγουερ εδώ + δυό μήνες...
...το 64μπιτο εδώ + δυό μέρες...
...εντυπώσεις θετικότατες !..[σαν αποκρισιμότερα + σταθερότερα βίστα !]
...οσο για τους υπολογιστες της Apple...
...είναι γνωστό ότι απευθύνονται στους gays και /ή στους άσχετους !
...[no offense, είναι μια πραγματικότητα !]

----------


## Nix_

Ενω τα windows απευθυνονται στους γνωστικους...
ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ... να σαι καλα, γελασαμε και παλι!

Καλη δοκιμη  :Smile:

----------


## GnF

> ...οσο για τους υπολογιστες της Apple...
> ...είναι γνωστό ότι απευθύνονται στους gays και /ή στους άσχετους !
> ...[no offense, είναι μια πραγματικότητα !]



Απλά έλεος με μερικούς ρε παιδιά. Ντροπή απλά. Παρακαλούνται οι mod να αναλάβουν καθαρισμό του παραπάνω post. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## xantho

> ...οσο για τους υπολογιστες της Apple...
> ...είναι γνωστό ότι απευθύνονται στους gays και /ή στους άσχετους !
> ...[no offense, είναι μια πραγματικότητα !]


 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

το βρήκες!

----------


## Tiven

Στους γνωστικούς και στους straight, μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό.

........Auto merged post: Tiven πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εδώ εγκαθιστούνε 8 GB σαβούροgames που δεν φορτώνουν σε γιγαντοκάρτες σε Crossfire


Παίζω ανετότατα τα πάντα σε μονή 4850 της αψογότατης ΑΤΙ  :Razz:

----------


## XavierGr

Off Topic





> ...οσο για τους υπολογιστες της Apple...
> ...είναι γνωστό ότι απευθύνονται στους gays και /ή στους άσχετους !
> ...[no offense, είναι μια πραγματικότητα !]


ROFL έγραψες! Ηρέμησε λίγο όμως, τέτοια μαργαριτάρια δεν τα πετάνε ούτε οι μεγαλύτεροι αντι-μηλαράδες....




> Παίζω ανετότατα τα πάντα σε μονή 4850 της αψογότατης ΑΤΙ


Μην παίρνεις και όρκο...  :Twisted Evil: 
(και αν τα παίζεις τα παίζεις χωρίς ικανοποιητικό ΑΑ & AF οπότε δε μετράει)



Πάντως πρέπει να έχει γίνει όντως καλή δουλειά με τα 7. Βλέπω πολύ κόσμο να τονίζει την αυξημένη αποκρισιμότητα. Μένει τώρα να βγουν τα πρώτα αληθινά benchmarks XP vs 7 vs Vista.

----------


## opener

> Yeep.
> 
> Βέβαια* ίσως* ισχύει αυτό που είπε ο globalnoise.
> Δηλαδή *η επίσημη beta** ίσως* χρειάζεται Vista SP1.


Εγω νομιζω οτι *σιγουρα* ισχυει (οχι ισως) =




> ... The Windows 7 beta *is actually an upgrade, not a full new install*. *You need to have a machine running Windows Vista Service Pack 1 (SP1) to install the beta*....

----------


## Tiven

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μην παίρνεις και όρκο... 
> (και αν τα παίζεις τα παίζεις χωρίς ικανοποιητικό ΑΑ & AF οπότε δε μετράει)




Off Topic



Έλα σπίτι μου να δεις. 

1900x1200 και με AA & AF (αν και δεν πολυχρειάζεται να σου πω την αλήθεια σε τέτοια ανάλυση) με έναν επεξεργαστή της πλάκας, με ένα motherboard της πλάκας και σκληρό δίσκο που κάνει σαν τρακτέρ. 

Έτσι και αλλιώς όμως, δεν καταλαβαίνω και χωρίς ΑΑ να ήταν γιατί να μην μετρούσε..

----------


## konenas

> Από που κι ως πού ;





> Πρωτοβουλίες παίρνει ;
> Αυτό θα συμβεί μόνο αν αυτοβούλως διαλέξεις Upgrade.


Δεν θα βλέπετε τον άλλο δίσκο από τα 7; 

Είστε σίγουροι ότι δεν έχει bugs; :Thinking: 

Τότε θα είστε οι πρώτοι που εμπιστεύονται τους προγραμματιστές της Μ$ πριν από το SP2.  :Laughing:

----------


## XavierGr

> Δεν θα βλέπετε τον άλλο δίσκο από τα 7; 
> 
> Είστε σίγουροι ότι δεν έχει bugs;
> 
> Τότε θα είστε οι πρώτοι που εμπιστεύονται τους προγραμματιστές της Μ$ πριν από το SP2.


Ε 'ντάξει αυτό δεν θα είναι bug αλλά σφάξιμο. Αλίμονο αν είχε μια beta τέτοιο σοβαρό λάθος, ούτε σε Alpha θα περίμενα κάτι τέτοιο.

(Αν και το Ubuntu μια φορά μου την έκανε και σε upgrade, μου άλλαξε το grub bootloader χωρίς να με ρωτήσει και έκανα κάνα 30λεπτό για να βρω τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις και να μπορώ να bootarω και τα Windows XP. Άλλο μεν πρόβλημα και όχι τόσο σοβαρό όσο αυτό που αναφέρεις, αλλά εξίσου ενοχλητικό)



Off Topic






> Έλα σπίτι μου να δεις.
> 
> 1900x1200 και με AA & AF (αν και δεν πολυχρειάζεται να σου πω την αλήθεια σε τέτοια ανάλυση) με έναν επεξεργαστή της πλάκας, με ένα motherboard της πλάκας και σκληρό δίσκο που κάνει σαν τρακτέρ.
> 
> Έτσι και αλλιώς όμως, δεν καταλαβαίνω και χωρίς ΑΑ να ήταν γιατί να μην μετρούσε..


Εδώ φίλος μου με 4870 και παιχνίδια όπως: Crysis, GTAIV, Call of Duty 5 και συναφή δεν τα παίζει με τίποτα στο full σε ανάλυση 1680 * 1050 και δεν γίνεται λόγος για τέρμα το AA && AF. (Είναι με Q6600 επεξεργαστή)

----------


## konenas

> Ε 'ντάξει αυτό δεν θα είναι bug αλλά σφάξιμο. Αλίμονο αν είχε μια beta τέτοιο σοβαρό λάθος, ούτε σε Alpha θα περίμενα κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> (Αν και το Ubuntu μια φορά μου την έκανε και σε upgrade, μου άλλαξε το grub bootloader χωρίς να με ρωτήσει και έκανα κάνα 30λεπτό για να βρω τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις και να μπορώ να bootarω και τα Windows XP. Άλλο μεν πρόβλημα και όχι τόσο σοβαρό όσο αυτό που αναφέρεις, αλλά εξίσου ενοχλητικό)


Προσθέτω και τρύπες ασφάλειας που βοηθούν ιούς κλπ να σου χαλάσουν ότι έχεις και δεν έχεις.  :Whistle:

----------


## dzadelis

Από χθες που εγκατέστησα τα Windows 7 32-bit - ως αναβάθμιση των Vista SP1 στο notebook μου - είμαι κατενθουσιασμένος! Αναμφισβήτητα μιλάμε για μία αισθητική και συνάμα λειτουργική αναβάθμιση των Vista. Αν και είναι ακόμα σε beta έκδοση, εντούτοις δεν εμφανίζουν κάποια ιδιαίτερη αστάθεια. Μέχρι στιγμής οι εντυπώσεις μου είναι άριστες. Τα Windows 7, προσωπικά θα τα χαρακτήριζα ως "ενηλικίωση" & "ωρίμανση" των Vista. Και το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι δεν ακολουθούν την παράδοση που θέλει μία επόμενη έκδοση των Windows να είναι πιο "βαριά" από την προγενέστερη, την οποία έρχεται να αντικαταστήσει. Μάλλον που αυτή τη φορά είναι πιο "καλογραμμένος" ο κώδικας. Ανυπομονώ να δω και να "φορέσω" την τελική τους version... όταν κυκλοφορήσει.  :One thumb up:

----------


## manosdoc

> Προσθέτω και τρύπες ασφάλειας που βοηθούν ιούς κλπ να σου χαλάσουν ότι έχεις και δεν έχεις.


Καλά γενικα είναι γνωστό ότι η ώρα της κρίσης είναι κοντά, οπότε μετανοείτε....

----------


## Tiven

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εδώ φίλος μου με 4870 και παιχνίδια όπως: Crysis, GTAIV, Call of Duty 5 και συναφή δεν τα παίζει με τίποτα στο full σε ανάλυση 1680 * 1050 και δεν γίνεται λόγος για τέρμα το AA && AF. (Είναι με Q6600 επεξεργαστή)




Off Topic


		Ανοησίες. Για παιχνίδια όπως Crysis δεν μιλάμε για τέρμα ΑΑ κλπ, εννοείται. Call of Duty 5 καλά κρασιά, εδώ το παίζει ψιλοάνετα ο φίλος μου με την 8500. Τα CoD ανέκαθεν ήταν καλογραμμένα και ελαφριά ακόμα και με άψογα γραφικά. 

Μην λες ότι να ναι.

Τώρα όσο για το GTA IV... εγώ δεν θα το αποκαλούσα παιχνίδι. Για μένα υπάρχει μόνο η PS3/XBOX360 έκδοση.

----------


## sonic

Και εγώ εγκατέστησα τα 7 στο λαπτοπ μου και παρόλο που ήμουν επιφυλακτικός μπορώ να πω ότι φαίνονται πιο σταθερά από τα Βιστα και μπορεί και πιο γρήγορα.

Βέβαια μιλάμε για μπετα πάντα, αλλά το πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι είναι πιο καλοσχεδιασμένα και τα μενού είναι πολύ πιο φιλικά και ευκόχρηστα. Σχετικά λίγα processes (με αβιρα και φαϊρφοξ 38 σύνολο) , και μνήμη περί τα 500 μέγα, που είναι πολύ καλά.

Πάνω από όλα φαίνονται/είναι πολύ σταθερά για μπέτα, πιο σταθερά και πίο γρήγορα από τα Βίστα όταν τα πρωτοέβαλα. (το ξανανλέω γιατι μου έκανε εντύπωση το γεγονός)

Επίσης, ενδιαφέρον έχει το νέο σύστημα βαθμολόγησης που πάει στο 7.9 , το Τ60 μου πάει στο 4.0 σύνολο, πολύ και η διαχείρηση των παραθύρων, και τέλος ο media player που πλέον παίζει avi από την μάνα του ενώ είναι και πιο ωραίος. Τέλος, δεν μου χάλασε ΜΡ3, αλλά επέλεξα να μην παει να μου αλλάξει ονόματα κλπ.

Θα  παίξω λίγο ακόμα, αλλά θα ξαναπάω πίσω στα ΧΡ στο συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα γιατι έχω πολλά απάνω και βαριέμαι να ξαναστήνω, επίσης, μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι μπετα και είναι λειτουργικό όχι κανένας μπράουζερ ή μεντια πλέϊερ. Όταν με το καλό βγεί θα δώ τι θα κάνω.

----------


## amoyda

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=234

ξημερωματα Σαββατου θα την εχουν για κατεβασμα(δικια μας ωρα).

ειμαι περιεργος να δω ποια εκδοση θα ειναι η επισημη.

----------


## manosdoc

> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=234
> 
> ξημερωματα Σαββατου θα την εχουν για κατεβασμα(δικια μας ωρα).
> 
> ειμαι περιεργος να δω ποια εκδοση θα ειναι η επισημη.


Εγώ πιστεύω σε κανά 2-3 ωρίτσες θα υπάρχει...

----------


## tsek

εγω δήλαδή που έχω vista prenium  με sp1,όταν το κατεβάσω και πάω νατο εγκαταστήσω θα είναι σαν αν ξαναπερνάω καινουργεια windows ?δηλαδή θα γίνει format?και θα πρέπει να εγκαταστήσω τα παντα απο την αρχή?

----------


## globalnoise

Αυτή που θα κυκλοφορήσει ως official beta θα είναι η ίδια build (7000) με αυτές που "υποκυκλοφορούν"; Το πρόβλημα με τα Mp3 υφίσταται;



Off Topic


		Ποιο πρόγραμμα προτείνετε για δημιουργία/διαχείρηση partitions;

----------


## treli@ris

Απο το Windows7Center.com

Everybody else should watch the Windows 7 Page for the download link to be posted on January 9th at 12PM PST / 3PM EST.
According to the Windows 7 Team Blog, only 2.5 million downloads for the beta will be issued for a limited time. It will be available in 32-bit and 64-bit edition and available for download as an .ISO file.

----------


## sonic

> Αυτή που θα κυκλοφορήσει ως official beta θα είναι η ίδια build (7000) με αυτές που "υποκυκλοφορούν"; Το πρόβλημα με τα Mp3 υφίσταται;
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ποιο πρόγραμμα προτείνετε για δημιουργία/διαχείρηση partitions;


Το πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται όταν πάει ο windows media player να αλλάξει τα tags, αν ορίσεις να μην αλλάζει τα ονόματα κατα βούληση δεν έχεις πρόβλημα, εγώ δοκίμασα και δεν μου έκανε πρόβλημα.

----------


## 13postures

http://xkcd.com/528/

----------


## Thuglife

Υπάρχει patch για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα με τα mp3.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...playlang=en&tm

----------


## drfear

> Απο το Windows7Center.com
> 
> Everybody else should watch the Windows 7 Page for the download link to be posted on January 9th at 12PM PST / 3PM EST.
> According to the Windows 7 Team Blog, only 2.5 million downloads for the beta will be issued for a limited time. It will be available in 32-bit and 64-bit edition and available for download as an .ISO file.


Δλδ κατα τις 10 το βραδακι...

----------


## Droidlock

Αν υπαρχει αναβαθμιση στην ελληνικη γλωσσα θα το εγκαταστησω αλλιως οχι λογω του οτι εχω vista στα ελληνικα.

----------


## treli@ris

> Αν υπαρχει αναβαθμιση στην ελληνικη γλωσσα θα το εγκαταστησω αλλιως οχι λογω του οτι εχω vista στα ελληνικα.


Μπορεις να τα βαλεις και σε dual boot στον ιδιο σκληρο σε διαφορετικα partition. Ετσι τα εχω κι εγω

----------


## Jazzer

Με πείσατε ! Ο 6 ετών γιός μου και μαθητής της πρώτης δημοτικού, θα δουλεύει πλέον σε Windows 7 ως beta tester.  :Razz: 
Εδώ και 3 μήνες χρησιμοποιεί Windows XP Pro, για παιχνίδια κυρίως στο miniclip.com με firefox σε pc με P4 3.0 GHZ και 2 GB DDR 400.
Ελπίζω να μπορούν να εγκατασταθούν τα Windows 7 στο 5 ετών pc του μικρού.  :Smile:

----------


## noname85

εγω εχω p4 2.66 με 1Gb μνημη και 256 καρτα γραφικων (εχει παει 512 απο ραμ) και παιζει vista ultimate!!

----------


## xolloth

απο οτι διαβασα ,στα ελληνικα γυρω στον Μαρτιο.

----------


## Z3RatuL

:Laughing:  δεν φορτώνει η σελίδα της microsoft με τίποτε! Την έχουν πέσει όλοι για το download!

----------


## xolloth

τα 2,5 εκατομμυρια που θετει ως οριο η MS,ειναι θεμα 5-6 ωρων.

----------


## Jazzer

Δηλαδή απόψε τα μεσάνυχτα θα είναι διαθέσιμη για download η beta έκδοση ;  :Thinking:

----------


## ozma

ρε παιδια,απο που μπορω να το κατεβασω , στο http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx, δεν βρισκω κατι.

----------


## chriszg

> ρε παιδια,απο που μπορω να το κατεβασω , στο http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx, δεν βρισκω κατι.


Περίμενε ακόμα......η διανομή θα ξεκινήσει στης 22:00 οπότε και θα ενημερώσουν το site.

----------


## treli@ris

Σχετικο λινκ δεν εχει βγει ακομη. Το site ανοιγει αλλα υπερβολικα αργα. Αυτο που δεν ανοιγει σε μενα ειναι το Downloads της Microsoft

----------


## manosdoc

Mα εμείς φυσικά δεν περιμένουμε τα lagαρισμένα εκείνη την ώρα.
Περιμένουμε να ανοίξει το 1ο Download εκείνη την ώρα που θα ανεβαίνει ταυτόχρονα στα torrents.

Σωτήρια σε τέτοιες φάσεις πήχτρας τα torrents.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ρε παιδιά τι αγχώνεστε καλά λέει ο manosdoc.
Αυρίο με την ησυχία σας θα την κατεβάσετε απ τους γνωστους τράκερς.  :Razz:

----------


## amoyda

παλι? :Razz:

----------


## manosdoc

> παλι?


Όπως είπε ο DSLaManiaC.
Απλά όλο και κάποιοι πρώτοι πορωμένοι θα ολοκληρώσουν το Download, θα ανεβάσουν μέσα σε ούτε ώρα στα torrents.

----------


## Jazzer

> Ρε παιδιά τι αγχώνεστε καλά λέει ο manosdoc.
> Αύριο με την ησυχία σας θα την κατεβάσετε απ τους γνωστους τράκερς.


Kαι εμείς που δεν ασχολούμαστε καθόλου με τράκερς, αλλά μόνο με κράκερς ;  :Razz: 
Τελωσπάντων, απόψε έτσι κι αλλιώς έχω τζαζιές μέχρι τις 02.30 περίπου τα μεσάνυχτα, οπότε βλέπουμε !  :Razz:

----------


## manosdoc

> Kαι εμείς που δεν ασχολούμαστε καθόλου με τράκερς, αλλά μόνο με κράκερς ; 
> Τελωσπάντων, απόψε έτσι κι αλλιώς έχω τζαζιές μέχρι τις 02.30 περίπου τα μεσάνυχτα, οπότε βλέπουμε !


Εσείς είστε Jazz τύποι, cool, σιγά μην αγχωθείτε...  :Cool:

----------


## amoyda

εγω προβλεπω φρακαρισμα των servers της MS,θα γινει χαμος.....λεμε!!

----------


## manosdoc

Αρχίσαμε τα νταούλια...

----------


## gkandir

Καλά, το site δε φορτώνει με τίποτα! Μάλλον θα πρέπει να βρούμε εναλλακτικούς τόπους κατεβάσματος...

Btw, ποια είναι τα στοιχεία των δυο εκδόσεων - build, μέγεθος και τα σχετικά; Για να βρούμε τις σωστές και όχι καμιά μούφα ή πιο παλιά.

----------


## treli@ris

Οποιος προλαβει
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/e.../dd353205.aspx

----------


## kostas_pav

Εγώ προτείνω να το κατεβάσετε μόνο από το site της Microsoft για λόγους ασφαλείας. :Wink: 

Φαντάζομαι ταχύτητα που θα έχουμε απόψε στο download όλοι  :Laughing:

----------


## xolloth

οποιος θελει να το κατεβασει απο αλλο site ,ας δοκιμασει απο το blog μου,εχω τα λινκ πανω-πανω.
 κλικ στην υπογραφη μου.

----------


## chriszg

Εγώ κατεβάζω απο δώ......για x64.

http://wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/do...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO

P.S Copy link location και paste σε αλλο tab :Wink:

----------


## GeorgeSot

Ετσι για πλακα δλδ για να τα δω το eeepc to 700 δεν τα σηκωνει με τιποτα???

----------


## manosdoc

> Ετσι για πλακα δλδ για να τα δω το eeepc to 700 δεν τα σηκωνει με τιποτα???


specs ?

----------


## kostas_pav

> Εγώ κατεβάζω απο δώ......για x64.
> 
> http://wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/do...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO
> 
> P.S Copy link location και paste σε αλλο tab


Ωραία! Άρχισε το download  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

για 32 δεν δινει λινκ
check back the next business day

----------


## GeorgeSot

> specs ?


512
900Mhz
4gb

Το ξερω οτι ειναι πιο χαμηλα απο αυτα που εχει πει η microsoft απλως το ρωτησα αν θα μπαινουν επειδη ειχα δει καποια βιντεο στο νετ που του ειχαν βαλει vista.Γιαυτο ρωταω αλλα μαλλον δεν τα σηκωνει με τιποτα.

Κατι αλλο τωρα εχω το κανονικο μου λαπτοπ στο οποιο εχω vista.Ας πουμε οτι τα κατεβαζω.Κατι διαβασα που λεει οτι ισχυουν μεχρι 1 Αυγουστου.Μετα?Η κανω λαθοσς?

----------


## joeyGR

> Εγώ κατεβάζω απο δώ......για x64.
> 
> http://wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/do...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO
> 
> P.S Copy link location και paste σε αλλο tab


File not Found  :Sad:

----------


## manosdoc

> 512
> 900Mhz
> 4gb
> 
> Το ξερω οτι ειναι πιο χαμηλα απο αυτα που εχει πει η microsoft απλως το ρωτησα αν θα μπαινουν επειδη ειχα δει καποια βιντεο στο νετ που του ειχαν βαλει vista.Γιαυτο ρωταω αλλα μαλλον δεν τα σηκωνει με τιποτα.
> 
> Κατι αλλο τωρα εχω το κανονικο μου λαπτοπ στο οποιο εχω vista.Ας πουμε οτι τα κατεβαζω.Κατι διαβασα που λεει οτι ισχυουν μεχρι 1 Αυγουστου.Μετα?Η κανω λαθοσς?


Τα σηκώνει.

----------


## xolloth

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/e.../dd353205.aspx

mp3 patch [32bit]
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...playlang=en&tm

mp3 patch [64bit]
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...playlang=en&tm

παρτε τα λινκ που δουλευουν κανονικα ακομα.

----------


## prodromosfan

σε μενα πριν που το δοκιμασα καετβαινε 
αλλα ηθελα 32 και την ακυρωσα

----------


## manosdoc

> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/e.../dd353205.aspx
> 
> mp3 patch [32bit]
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...playlang=en&tm
> 
> mp3 patch [64bit]
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...playlang=en&tm
> 
> παρτε τα λινκ που δουλευουν κανονικα ακομα.


Έχω ώρα που παλέυω μέσω technet...

----------


## GeorgeSot

> Τα σηκώνει.


Αμα τα σηκωνει τοτε πρωτα θα τα δοκιμασω στο μικρο..

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.


Yeah Right...

----------


## pan05

> Έχω ώρα που παλέυω μέσω technet...


Τα ίδια και εδώ.. Page not found μετά από επιτυχές login στο live.

----------


## chriszg

> File not Found


Aν χρησιμοποιείς Explorer δεξι κλικ-copy shortcut και paste σε καινουργιο παραθυρο.
Αν χρησιμοποιείς Firefox   δεξι κλικ-copy link location και pate σε καινουργιο παραθυρο. :Wink:

----------


## prodromosfan

παιδια πρεπει να μας τελειωσε η παρασταση ειχαν μεινει καποια λινκσ για 64 που εδωσε και ο φιλος πιο πανω καπαρωθηκανε και αυτα
και τωρα τερμα 
ειχα την ευκαιρια να κατεβασω την 64 αλλα ηθελα 32 
τι να κανουμε σε λιγακι καιμια ωριτσα δηλαδη θα ανεβουνε σε prive tracker οποτε εχει ο θεος

αληθεια δεν θα ηταν καλυτερο να το δωσει σε τορρεντ η ms?


ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΣΕ ff
ie σου λεει κατι για download manager σε java

400kb/s καλα ειναι σε 2 ωρες το χουμε

----------


## xolloth

ειπαμε στην παρουσα φαση την συμφερει που τα εχουν ανεβασει τα τορρενταδικα,αλλα μην το παρακανουμε κιολας.

----------


## GeorgeSot

Error
The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.
 Ολο αυτο λεει

----------


## prodromosfan

3,2gb X 2.500.000=8000000gb
και αλλα ποσα για την 32bit ποσο μας κανει 
μας κανει τεραστιο κερδος σε bandwidth

με download manager δε πιανω 1mb/s

----------


## ela002

Μόνο upgrade για vista θα δώσουν, όχι για clean installation?

----------


## treli@ris

> Μόνο upgrade για vista θα δώσουν, όχι για clean installation?


Ειναι εκδοση και για καθαρη εγκατασταση οχι μονο αναβαθμιση

----------


## Πύρρος

> Μόνο upgrade για vista θα δώσουν, όχι για clean installation?


Κατά βάση για clean είναι, αλλά δουλεύει και ως upgrade από κάποιες εκδόσεις vista.

----------


## GeorgeSot

Παιδια οπως ρωτησα και πριν λεει οτι η εκδοση θα ειναι εγκυρη μεχρι την 1 Αυγουστου 2009.Μετα?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Παιδια οπως ρωτησα και πριν λεει οτι η εκδοση θα ειναι εγκυρη μεχρι την 1 Αυγουστου 2009.Μετα?


Μετά θα κάνεις φορματ για να βάλεις άλλο release.

----------


## joeyGR

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλαρακι, θα τα δοκιμασω και θα γραψω εντυπωσεις  :Wink:

----------


## ZHUL

καλησπέρα παιδιά, στο microsoft.com. δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει κάποιο link  για να κατεβάσω το windowes 7 beta.μπορεί κάποιος να μας βοηθήσει, αν ξέρει κάτι?

----------


## DiM

Εγώ να επιβεβαιώσω πως λειτουργεί το dual boot κανονικά με windows χρ sp3 μπήκαν πολύ εύκολα τα windows 7 και είχε επιλογή μετά να επιλέξω πιο θα bootarei πρώτο και ποσα sec να περιμένει πριν το φορτώσει.

Οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις πολύ θετικές βρήκε όλους σχεδόν τους drivers χωρίς να κουνήσω το δακτυλάκι μου και οποιους δεν βρήκε με ενημέρωσε και έδωσε πιθανές λύσεις !!!. Πιστεύω θα βοηθήσει αρκετά τους νέους χρηστες τα windows 7, καλή αποκρισιμότητα έχει όντως, ρουφάει λιγότερους πόρους από όσο τα vista, το νέο μου λειτουργικό θα είναι όταν βγει μέχρι τότε δεν αποχωρίζομαι τα windows χρ  :Smile: 


*Το μονο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί το daemon tools !!! μπας και βρήκε κανεις κάποιο άλλο που να δουλεύει και να μας επιτρέπει να κάνουμε mount images ?*


ΥΓ. Για αυτούς που ρωτάνε απαντημένα πράγματα. Όχι ακόμα δεν υπάρχει direct link από την microsoft θα αρχίσει να το δίνει ξημερώματα Σαββάτου. Μπορείτε να το βρείτε σε torrent rapidshare κτλ κτλ και σε x86 και x64 άμα ψάξετε λίγο στο google  :Smile:

----------


## mafia1

μου βγάζει error όταν πάω να τα κατεβάσω γιατί;

----------


## Jazzer

Error

The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.

Δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται download... :Sad:

----------


## mafia1

Δεν με ξέρουν καλά εμένα θα τους πρίξω.

........Auto merged post: mafia1 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

server is too busy λέει.

----------


## noname85

ρε παιδια καποτε οταν ειχες αυθεντικα χp και επερνες δωρεαν το cd των vista rc1 μολις εβγαιναν και τα κανονικα επερνες και αδεια για    vista.το μονο που  εκανες ηταννα τα δηλωσεις.δεν νομιζω να ισχυει τιποτα τετοιο???ααα αυτα τα windows 7 εχουν εκδοσεις????

----------


## sotisdiv

Μόλις την πάτησα κι εγω με error.

Επέλεξα την 64bit.
Σε περίπτωση που την κατεβάσω θα τρέχει άνετα σε? 
P4 3.0 Ghz
Ram 2G DDR2 667

ή να παω στα 32bit?

----------


## DiM

Ρε παιδιά υπάρχουν torrents rapidshare, οι servers τις MS θα γονατίσουν από την κίνηση και θα σας βγάλει την παναγια να το κατεβάσετε και θα έχετε χαμηλές speeds.

----------


## mafia1

μόλις πήγε να τα κατεβάσει αλλά λέει:an unknown error occurred.probably a connection failure.

........Auto merged post: mafia1 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

δεν εμπιστευομαι torrents κτλ

----------


## jimarozas

τα εχω στο υπολογιστη ...δεν μου κανανε εντυπωση .....για να δουμε σε τατς οθονη τη θα παιχτει ...... :Thinking:

----------


## joeyGR

> Εγώ κατεβάζω απο δώ......για x64.
> 
> http://wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/do...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO
> 
> P.S Copy link location και paste σε αλλο tab


οποιος θελει x64 ας κατεβασει απο εδω  :Wink:

----------


## mafia1

32 bit ;

----------


## Thuglife

Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ το Virtual CloneDrive απο την SlySoft.
http://www.slysoft.com/en/download.html

----------


## mafia1

Κανείς please

----------


## DiM

Έχει πάρει κανεις χαμπάρι τα keys που θα μας επιτρέπουν το beta testing μέχρι 1 Αυγούστου από που τα παίρνουμε ?

----------


## mafia1

Aς το κατεβάσουμε πρώτα και θα πουν(μάλλον)Τα έχει κανείς να μας πει;

........Auto merged post: mafia1 πρόσθεσε 14 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

διάβασα ότι δεν θέλει key
oleeee

----------


## DiM

Χωρίς key είναι εγκατεστημένα και εμενα μονο που λήγει σε 30 μέρες.

----------


## karavagos

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win...tructions.aspx
...
4. Get a Windows 7 Beta product key. (You’ll need it later for installation.)
...
As you work with the Beta, your system will automatically send information about errors so we can analyze issues and file bug reports where appropriate.
...

Για τα keys:
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/sub...s/default.aspx

----------


## mafia1

Παιδιά microsoft down πάνε οι servers.Oι άλλοι πως πρόλαβαν;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## chriszg

> Κανείς please


*
Για direct download: Windows 7 x86 (32bit)*

*Windows 7 x64 (64 bit)

Μέσω download manager (για 32bit) :

*http://wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/download...us/default.aspx

----------


## kostas_pav

Επιτέλους! Το προηγούμενο σταμάτησε!!

----------


## karavagos

32bit
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

64bit
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO

----------


## amoyda

@ chriszg,επιτελους κατεβαινει στο φουλ η 64bit,με 420KB/sec   :Worthy:

----------


## prodromosfan

το τριτο δεν λειτουργει 
φιλε σε ευχαριστω πριν εκανε μια αποσυνδεση η φορθνετ κοπηκε η συνδεση και resume o download manager δεν εκανε παρα το εσβησε το αρχειο και ειχε κατεβασει 95%

----------


## pcakias

> *
> Για direct download: Windows 7 x86 (32bit)*
> 
> *Windows 7 x64 (64 bit)
> 
> Μέσω download manager (για 32bit) :
> 
> *http://wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/download...us/default.aspx


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Μόλις βρηκα slot  και το κατεβάζω με orbit.

μέχρι στιγμής πάει με > 100ΚΒ/σεκ  ( πότε με 138 πότε με 170)

----------


## kostas_pav

Το key πρέπει αναγκαστηκά να το πάρουμε με την διαδικασία που λέει το site της Microsoft? :Thinking: 

Σε 'μένα γιατί κατεβαίνει με 15KBytes/sec?? (Με Internet Download Manager)

----------


## mafia1

Δεν δουλευει κανένα :Crying:  :Crying:  :Sad:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Sad:  :Crying:

----------


## Jazzer

> Για τα keys:
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/sub...s/default.aspx


Δυστυχώς δεν επιτρέπει κατέβασμα κλειδιού...

----------


## mspant

> Δυστυχώς δεν επιτρέπει κατέβασμα κλειδιού...


+1  :Thinking:

----------


## GeorgeSot

Αρα τι κανουμε χωρισ κλειδι.Εγω κατεβαζω την 32 και κατεβαζει με 470kb/sec.

----------


## mafia1

internet explorer cannot display the page
 :Badmood:  :Badmood:  :Censored:  :Rant:  :Rant:  :Rant:  :Censored:  :Censored:  :Very angry:  :Wall:

----------


## pcakias

> Το key πρέπει αναγκαστηκά να το πάρουμε με την διαδικασία που λέει το site της Microsoft?
> 
> Σε 'μένα γιατί κατεβαίνει με 15KBytes/sec?? (Με Internet Download Manager)



Εγώ το κατεβάζω με orbit από εδω
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

και μεσα σε 18 λεπτα κατεβασε 130ΜΒ  ( φτου μη το ματιάσω...)   :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## NiKapa

Σε μενα κατεβαινουν σφαιρα και τα 2, 700+kb/sec το καθενα..
Ενα ευχαριστω στα παιδια που παραθεσαν τα λινκ'ς

----------


## sotisdiv

Χωρίς Download Manager η 32bit με 800Kb.
Πρίν κανα 10 λεπτο μου την έδινε με 70.

----------


## mafia1

ρε παιδιά ο μόνος στο κόσμο που δεν μπορεί να κατεβασει είμαι :Crying:

----------


## NiKapa

> ρε παιδιά ο μόνος στο κόσμο που δεν μπορεί να κατεβασει είμαι


Δες στην προηγουμενη σελιδα..εδωσαν 2 παιδια τα λινκ'ς. :Wink: 

Ποστ'ς 187&189!

----------


## prodromosfan

> ρε παιδιά ο μόνος στο κόσμο που δεν μπορεί να κατεβασει είμαι


κανε ενα κοπο και ελα παγκρατι να κατεβασεις απο μενα
χωρις αμαξι θα φας κανα μισαωρο για θεση

----------


## mafia1

σε εσάς βγάζει μια άσπρη σελίδα ή μόνο σε εμένα .Τα 4mbps με μάρανανε εδώ δεν δείχνει ούτε τη σελιδα.

----------


## kostas_pav

Την 64bit κατεβάζω εγώ...

Η Microsoft φαίνεται να έχει τρελό πρόβλημα με το bandwidth.

Έκλεισε το download με το download manager που δίνεται παραπάνω.
Έσβησε τo link από εδώ: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/w.../aa905051.aspx
Αφαίρεσε τη φόρμα επιλογής 32 ή 64 bit από εδώ: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/w...05(en-us).aspx

----------


## GeorgeSot

Eγω παντως κατεβαζω απο τα λινκ που δωσαν τα παιδια πριν...Ειμαι στο 20%

----------


## prodromosfan

δυστυχως θα το ξαναπω 
δωσε τορρεντ ρε ms 
και δωσε μονο 2,5εκ κλειδια 
να πεσει ο server με τη database των κλειδιων 
οχι ολο το δικτυο σου

----------


## mafia1

:Medic: 

........Auto merged post: mafia1 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

πεθαίνω πεθαίνω πεθαιιιιιιιιιίνω

........Auto merged post: mafia1 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

κάποιοι εδώ είναι πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ τυχεροί

----------


## sotisdiv

> ρε παιδιά ο μόνος στο κόσμο που δεν μπορεί να κατεβασει είμαι


Όσοι έχουν πρόβλημα με τα download links, να κατεβάσουν απο τα links που δίνει ο karavagos στο ποστ #189.

----------


## GeorgeSot

> ........Auto merged post: mafia1 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> πεθαίνω πεθαίνω πεθαιιιιιιιιιίνω
> 
> ........Auto merged post: mafia1 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> κάποιοι εδώ είναι πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ τυχεροί


Αλλα δεν εχουμε κλειδι να τα εγκαταστησουμε

----------


## Πύρρος

> Αλλα δεν εχουμε κλειδι να τα εγκαταστησουμε


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο το key για την εγκατάσταση. Λογικά θα καταφέρουν να σηκώσουνε τους server τους πριν λήξουν οι 30 μέρες  :Razz:

----------


## lightg3

Δηλαδή κλειδιά τέλος????
Αν εχεις original Vista παλι θες κλειδί???
Και χωρις κλειδι πόσο δουλευει??

----------


## mafia1

Κανένα link δεν δουλεύει.

----------


## GeorgeSot

> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο το key για την εγκατάσταση. Λογικά θα καταφέρουν να σηκώσουνε τους server τους πριν λήξουν οι 30 μέρες


Α δλδ εκει που ζηταει κλειδι βαζουμε οτι να ναι εγκαταστει κανονικα αλλα ειναι για 30 μερες??
και μετα οταν παρουμε το κλειδι απο την ms που το βαζουμε??

----------


## Πύρρος

Δεν πρέπει να τελειώσανε τα κλειδιά. Νομίζω καλά-καλά δεν αρχίσανε (τη δημόσια διανομή, όχι από MSDN κλπ).

........Auto merged post: Πύρρος πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εκεί που ζητάει κλειδί, δεν βάζεις τίποτα. Το διευκρινίζει το ίδιο το παράθυρο που ζητάει κλειδί.

----------


## mafia1

Δεν γίνεται να μου το δώσει κανείς;;;;;;;

----------


## sotisdiv

Off Topic


		Αν θυμάμαι καλά τα Windows 7 δεν είχαν και υποψήφιο τίτλο 'Vienna'?

----------


## GeorgeSot

> Δεν πρέπει να τελειώσανε τα κλειδιά. Νομίζω καλά-καλά δεν αρχίσανε (τη δημόσια διανομή, όχι από MSDN κλπ).
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Πύρρος πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Εκεί που ζητάει κλειδί, δεν βάζεις τίποτα. Το διευκρινίζει το ίδιο το παράθυρο που ζητάει κλειδί.


οκ.ετσι κι αλλιως ακομη κατεβαζει...εχει μελλον ακομα......
και κατσε να δς αν θα το σηκωσει το μικρο το eeepc to 700 γιατι στο κανονικο μου δεν τα βαζω.....ας ελπισω να τα σηκωσει απλα για να τα δω.

----------


## kostas_pav

Τι να πω... Μάλλον είστε πολύ τυχεροί  :Razz: 

Δείτε εικόνα!

----------


## amoyda

mafia1



http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO

ρε συ,απο εδω κατεβαινει σφαιρα,εχω τεσσαρα οτε και κατεβαινει σταθερα 420KB/sec,οπου να'ναι πιανει το ενα GB.
βαλε την αλεπου να κανει δουλεια......ειναι η 64bit

----------


## Jazzer

Μάλλον έχουν μέσον και κατεβάζουν τόσο γρήγορα από την MS !  :ROFL:

----------


## manosdoc

Αν και είμαι standby για την επίσημη public, αλλιώς αύριο ήρεμα και ωραία από torrents
 :Razz:

----------


## mafia1

Αυτή η microsoft τόσα δις έχει κανένα καλό server δεν φτιάχνει.Και μόλις μπήκα στο site ήθελε να ρωτήση τη γνώμη μου.Η γνώμη μου είναι :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

........Auto merged post: mafia1 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

amoyda εδώ καλά καλά δεν βλέπω την ιστοσελίδα άσπρο φόντο και τίποτα άλλο παίζεις με τον πόνο μου :Crying:

----------


## globalnoise

> 32bit
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso
> 
> 64bit
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO


Άρα είναι το ίδιο ISO που κυκλοφορεί στα Internetz  :Razz: 




> Για τα keys:
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/sub...s/default.aspx


Πότε θα είναι available;

----------


## Jazzer

Βρε τι ανυπόμονα παιδιά που είμαστε !  :Razz: 
Ότι θα κάναμε έτσι για τα 7 το περίμενα πάντως !  :Razz:

----------


## kostas_pav

> Αν και είμαι standby για την επίσημη public, αλλιώς αύριο ήρεμα και ωραία από torrents


Επίσημο δεν είναι και αυτό;

Απλά το έβγαλαν...  :Sad:

----------


## mafia1

Πείτε και σε μένα που θα το βρήτε γιατι σήμερα χλώμο  :Scared:  το βλέπω

----------


## Veldrin

σας έχω ! 1.87mb/s για την 64βιτ

----------


## amoyda

οχι δεν εχω μεσον,απλα καταλαβαν οτι εχω και την 32bit και σαν καλος πελατης που ειμαι μου δινουν και την 64 bit :Razz:  :ROFL:  :Respekt:

----------


## sotisdiv

> Πείτε και σε μένα που θα το βρήτε γιατι σήμερα χλώμο  το βλέπω


Έλα τώρα....τί μαφία είσαι αν δεν μπορείς να τα κατεβάσεις ακόμα? :Razz: 
Δηλαδή τόσα links εδώ μέσα δεν σου δουλεύει κανένα? :Thinking:

----------


## mafia1

Έλα ντε.Τι να κάνω τζάμπα το όνομα τελικά μου φαίνεται.Πάντος δεν δουλεύει κανένα τόσες φορές που δοκίμασα.

----------


## amoyda

> Έλα ντε.Τι να κάνω τζάμπα το όνομα τελικά μου φαίνεται.Πάντος δεν δουλεύει κανένα τόσες φορές που δοκίμασα.


με firefox δοκιμασες?

τι στο καλο!!

----------


## Papados

Κατεβάζει σφαίρα :One thumb up:

----------


## globalnoise

> Βρε τι ανυπόμονα παιδιά που είμαστε ! 
> Ότι θα κάναμε έτσι για τα 7 το περίμενα πάντως !


Η αλήθεια είναι οτι όλοι είτε το παραδέχονται είτε όχι είναι κρυφές κουφάλες :Razz:   Όλοι αγαπάμε την θεία Μicrosoft και απο την απογοήτευσή μας για τα Vista βγάζαμε τόση κακία. Τώρα με τα 7 κάνουμε εκτόνωση :Razz:

----------


## mafia1

Τζίφος με τίποτα.Τόση ατυχία ρε παιδί μου.Και εδώ άσπρα όλα

----------


## prodromosfan

αστο ρε μαφια σημερα δεν ειναι η μερα σου 
αυριο απο τορρεντ μηπως τα βαλεις το βραδυ?
αληθεια ολονυχτιες θα κανουμε?

----------


## kostas_pav

Σε όσους βγάζει λευκή σελίδα ας δοκιμάσουν αυτό:

Δεξί κλίκ στο σύνδεσμο >> Αποθήκευση προορισμού ως...

Right Click at the link >> Save target as...


 :Razz:

----------


## exon

Μπορείτε να τα κατεβάσετε κατ' ευθεία από την διεύθυνση
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso
Λόγω του φόρτου εργασίας του server Microsoft την επόμενες ημέρες μπορείτε να τα ενεγοποίησετε παίρνοντας το κλειδί από την Microsoft (max 2.500.000 κλειδιά θα διαθεθούν).

----------


## karavagos

_
Update on Windows 7 Beta Availability

Today, January 10, 2009, 31 minutes ago | Brandon LeBlanc

Due to very heavy traffic we’re seeing as a result of interest in the Windows 7 Beta, we are adding some additional infrastructure support to the Microsoft.com properties before we post the public beta. We want to ensure customers have the best possible experience when downloading the beta, and I’ll be posting here again soon once the beta goes live. Stay tuned! We are excited that you are excited! 
_

----------


## ETEOKRITIS02

εμενα κατεβαζει με 700κβ/sec

........Auto merged post: ETEOKRITIS02 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> εμενα κατεβαζει με 700κβ/sec


χωρις μανατζερ

----------


## mafia1

εννοής save link as... Και μετα;;

........Auto merged post: mafia1 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Σήμερα ξενύχτι

----------


## globalnoise

> _We are excited that you are excited!_


Φτερουγίζουν τα πατζάκια τους όχι απλά excited είναι  :Razz: 

Εγώ έχω έτοιμο το DVD της 7000.081212-1400 και απλά περιμένω μια απόλυτη επιβαιβέωση οτι η ίδια build είναι και η public beta.

----------


## crypter

> Φτερουγίζουν τα πατζάκια τους όχι απλά excited είναι 
> 
> Εγώ έχω έτοιμο το DVD της 7000.081212-1400 και απλά περιμένω μια απόλυτη επιβαιβέωση οτι η ίδια build είναι και η public beta.


Η ιδια ειναι, το ειχαν πει πριν κατι σελιδες πισω στο νημα.  :Smile:

----------


## karavagos

Όποιος προλάβει!!!!
http://www.microsoft.com/betaexperie...s/default.aspx

----------


## prodromosfan

torrent?

----------


## sotisdiv

> Όποιος προλάβει!!!!
> http://www.microsoft.com/betaexperie...s/default.aspx




Error

The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.

----------


## pcakias

> Error
> 
> The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.


Εμενα με κανει re-direct στο http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/

----------


## joeyGR

και μενα re-direct  :Razz:

----------


## globalnoise

> Όποιος προλάβει!!!!
> http://www.microsoft.com/betaexperie...s/default.aspx


We are sorry, the page you requested cannot be found.See below for search results close to your request, or try a new search.

----------


## prodromosfan

σε ie κανει redirect σε ff το we are sorry

----------


## Papados

σε ff κανει redirect

----------


## kostas_pav

Πω πωωω! Τρελή αναστάτωση απόψε!!! :Laughing:

----------


## mafia1

κι εμένα redirect με firefox kai server busy με IE

----------


## karavagos

Είστε αργοί  :Razz: 



> Όποιος προλάβει!!!!
> http://www.microsoft.com/betaexperie...s/default.aspx


Και για τα 64bit
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx

----------


## Jazzer

Τα εγκατέστησα και πραγματικά φαίνονται υπέροχα !  :One thumb up: 
Αξίζει τον κόπο να τα δοκιμάσουμε. :Smile:

----------


## mafia1

Εγώ τώρα ψάχνω στο site της microsoft στο αφγανιστάν

----------


## amoyda

ποια?

64bit η 32bit

----------


## pcakias

> Είστε αργοί 
> 
> 
> Και για τα 64bit
> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx



καλα θα μας τρελανεις?
αφου δεν γινετε σε μας. μονο σε σενα.  λολ

----------


## mafia1

32 bit

----------


## pcakias

> Εγώ τώρα ψάχνω στο site της microsoft στο αφγανιστάν


πες hello  στους Ταλιμπάν

----------


## trd64

Δεν γίνεται...
Κάποια στιγμή το είχα κατεβάσει με torrent. Δεν μου άρεσε και το έβγαλα. 
Θα κάνω άλλη μια δοκιμή αλλά θέλω από το επίσημο site?

Τελικά ξέρει κάποιος από που μπορούμε να το κατεβάσουμε?

----------


## DiM

mafia1 καλο spammeri είσαι μέχρι το πρωί τα 1000 posts θα τα χεις πιάσει το έλεος μιλάμε.

----------


## mafia1

Αλήθεια κοιτάω σε όλα τα site της microsoft.Τους είπα.Χαιρετήσματα λένε

----------


## Papados

> Δεν γίνεται...
> Κάποια στιγμή το είχα κατεβάσει με torrent. Δεν μου άρεσε και το έβγαλα. 
> Θα κάνω άλλη μια δοκιμή αλλά θέλω από το επίσημο site?
> 
> Τελικά ξέρει κάποιος από που μπορούμε να το κατεβάσουμε?


κοιτα στο post 189

----------


## mafia1

Σιγα το spammeri.Μην μιλάτε με βοηθάτε.

----------


## amoyda

> Τα εγκατέστησα και πραγματικά φαίνονται υπέροχα !
> Αξίζει τον κόπο να τα δοκιμάσουμε.


σε αυτο αναφερομαι αλλα με τον καταιγισμο πυρων που υπαρχει αποψε ....μπερδευτηκαμε και εδω μεσα. :Smile:

----------


## NiKapa

Μολις τελειωσε το κατεβασμα της 32β ..το iso τελικα ειναι 1.1gb απο τα 2.4 που ελεγε.. :Thinking: 
Παιζει κατι..?

----------


## Πύρρος

> Μολις τελειωσε το κατεβασμα της 32β ..το iso τελικα ειναι 1.1gb απο τα 2.4 που ελεγε..
> Παιζει κατι..?


Θα κόπηκε στη μέση το download. 

Τι σύστημα αρχείων έχεις; Αν είσαι σε fat32 μπορεί να μην χωράει (το ψάχνω τώρα στη βίκυ).
edit: το έψαξα, 4GB όριο έχει, οπότε δεν τρέχει τίποτα.

----------


## GeorgeSot

Παιδια μου σταματησε στη μεση γιατι???

----------


## pcakias

> Μολις τελειωσε το κατεβασμα της 32β ..το iso τελικα ειναι 1.1gb απο τα 2.4 που ελεγε..
> Παιζει κατι..?


και σε μενα το ιδιο.

What the fuck?

----------


## NiKapa

> Θα κόπηκε στη μέση το download. 
> 
> Τι σύστημα αρχείων έχεις; Αν είσαι σε fat32 μπορεί να μην χωράει (το ψάχνω τώρα στη βίκυ).


Βιστα..ntfs.. :Thinking: ..το ξανακατεβαζω τωρα..

----------


## daywalker06

> Μολις τελειωσε το κατεβασμα της 32β ..το iso τελικα ειναι 1.1gb απο τα 2.4 που ελεγε..
> Παιζει κατι..?


Λόγο  Εκπτώσεων  :Razz:

----------


## Πύρρος

Ελπίζω να κατεβάζετε με κάτι που έχει resume  :Razz:

----------


## mafia1

Να σας πω το:Technet plus subscribers τι είναι;

----------


## kostas_pav

Άρχισε να φτιάχνει η ταχύτητα μου! :Razz: 

Κατεβάζω με ~300Kbytes/sec  :Smile: 

Λέτε να το ξεμπουκώνουν? :Whistle:

----------


## GeorgeSot

Δηλαδη τωρα πρεπει παλι απο την αρχη???και θα σταματησει παλι στη μεση?

----------


## pcakias

απάτη !

Ο orbit downloader μου κατεβαζε για 1' κ 55" και σταματησε στο 1.1GB. 

Και νομιζει οτι το αρχειο ειναι 2.44GB. δλδ ο timer  τρεχει να τελειωσει τα 2.44GB. σε άλλες 2 ωρες αλλά δεν κατεβαινει τιποτα άλλο περαν του 1.1 GB.

SHOCKS  SHOCKS  SHOCKS  SHOCKS  SHOCKS  !

πάω για υπνο . τα λεμε αυριο.

----------


## NiKapa

> Ελπίζω να κατεβάζετε με κάτι που έχει resume


Με Ff το κατεβαζα ..απλα τελειωσε .αυτο ηταν.. :Thinking: 
Παντως κατεβαζω συγχρονως και την 64 που φτανει αισιως στα 1.8gb ..

----------


## ETEOKRITIS02

και μενα κοπηκε στα 858μβ

----------


## mafia1

Απελπίστηκα πια.

----------


## prodromosfan

καποιος που να του κατεβηκε ολοκληρο υπαρχει?

----------


## mafia1

αποκλείεται.Πάντος απο μένα καληνύχτα.

----------


## Tiven

Στα 1.7GB σταμάτησε "φυσιολογικά" και εμένα, 4 είναι κανονικά ?

----------


## Linus

Γιατί δεν το ανέβαζαν και αυτοί σε τόρρεντ, σε δικό τους τράκερ αναρωτιέμαι  :Thinking:

----------


## Νικαετός

2,25 GB και συνεχίζει (τα 64μπιτα)

----------


## Tiven

Γιατί είναι μλκες και ταλαιπωρούν τον κόσμο για αυτό  :Very angry: . Ο καλύτερος τρόπος είναι τα torrents και αυτοί ούτε σαν εναλλακτική δεν το προσφέρουν. 

Ήθελα να το ανεβάσω στο webserver μου να το κατεβάσουμε από εκεί αλλά με τίποτα. Όσες προσπάθειες και να κάνω, ξανα κόβεται. Τώρα η 32bit κράτησε 15 λεπτά και μετά πάλι τα ίδια. 
Αν μπορεί και θέλει κάποιος να του δώσω access να το ανεβάσει στο server, στείλ'τε μου pm.

----------


## Πύρρος

Στα 32bit έφαγε φλασιά στα 1,170,636,510 εκεί κοντά δεν σταμάτησε και σε άλλους;

(edit: ναι)

----------


## manosdoc

Τώρα αναφέρει η σελίδα
>   _Thanks for your interest in the Windows 7 Beta. The volume has been phenomenal—we're in the process of adding more servers to handle the demand. We're sorry for the delay and we'll re-post the Beta as soon as we can ensure a quality download experience._

----------


## kostas_pav

Αυτά για απόψε λοιπόν. :Razz: 

Πάω για ύπνο και το πρωί ελπίζω να έχει επανέλθει  :Biggrin:

----------


## amoyda

μετα απο καποια προβληματα συνεχιζει στα 2.5gb,στο φουλ ,αντε να κοιμηθουμε!!
ρε,τι παθαμε!!
ηθελα να την περασω αποψε αλλα ...μπα,δεν το βλεπω.

τα ηξερα εγω αυτα αλλα ...τα ηθελα και τα επαθα...την τρελα μου μεσα

----------


## Linus

> ρε,τι παθαμε!!


Ρε τι πάθαμε στα καλα καθούμενα  :Razz: 

Πάντως εγώ απορώ πως δεν προνόησαν για τους επιπλέον servers, τι δηλαδή δεν το περίμεναν όλο αυτό??  :Whistle:

----------


## manosdoc

> Ρε τι πάθαμε στα καλα καθούμενα 
> 
> Πάντως εγώ απορώ πως δεν προνόησαν για τους επιπλέον servers, τι δηλαδή δεν το περίμεναν όλο αυτό??


Για την beta των Windows Vista δεν είχε κουνηθεί φύλλο.
Εδώ είναι ανά τον κόσμο με το F5 να κοντέυει να ξεχαρβαλωθεί.
προκειμένου να πέσει το site προσπαθούν να αναδιανείμουν κίνηση σε νέους servers.
Προβλήματα είχαν και οι Technet/MSDN χρήστες.


ΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ...γκουχ γκουχ.. excuse moi... Μου ξέφυγε... :Embarassed:

----------


## Νικαετός

Τελείωσε αισίως.. παραλίγο να κάνω και κατά λάθος εγκατάσταση...LOLLLLLLL !!!!

----------


## manosdoc

> Τελείωσε αισίως.. παραλίγο να κάνω και κατά λάθος εγκατάσταση...LOLLLLLLL !!!!


Θα θέλαμε πολύ να μάθουμε αν είναι το ΤΕΛΙΚΟ ( δηλαδή με DX11, mp3 hotfix κτλ )
Τι αριθμό build έχει... κτλ... :Twisted Evil: 
Πολλά ζητάω βραδιάτικα

----------


## Πύρρος

Protip για όσους είδαν το http DL να παγώνει: κατεβάστε το torrent που κυκλοφορεί με τον τίτλο "Windows 7 Beta 1 Build 7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD" και βάλτε το να κάνει resume πάνω στο μισοκατεβασμένο αρχείο. 

Το utorrent αφού έλεγξε το αρχείο, συνέχιζε να κατεβάζει λίγο-πολύ από το ίδιο σημείο.

(Για τα Hashes των αρχείων δείτε εδώ: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/...s/default.aspx -χρειάζεται μόνο ένα Live account )

----------


## XavierGr

Ναι και εμένα τελείωσε με την δεύτερη φορά (την πρώτη με έριξε το router δεν ξέρω γιατί). Το έγραψα και σε DVD αλλά βαριέμαι τώρα να μπω στην διαδικασία της εγκατάστασης τέτοια ώρα, ίσως αύριο.

Το md5checksum είναι: 773fc9cc60338c612af716a2a14f177d (64bit)

----------


## Jazzer

Η εγκατάσταση πάντως γίνεται πολύ γρήγορα, σε 20 - 25 λεπτά περίπου ήταν έτοιμα !  :One thumb up:

----------


## manosdoc

Όλη η δουλειά είναι τα κλειδιά.
Την beta την ενημερωμένη (1/9) θα την κατεβάσω με ηρεμία αύριο από torrents.

Τώρα διαβάζω σε sites, δώσανε για 1 λεπτό το Link και έγινε τις κακομοίρας πριν, και μετά έγραψαν αυτό πάλι.
Ευτυχώς δεν πρόλαβε κανείς να πάρει κλειδιά.

Αλήθεια οι κινέζοι που είναι και κάτι μύρια, τέτοια ώρα κοιμούνται ;

........Auto merged post: manosdoc πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Η εγκατάσταση πάντως γίνεται πολύ γρήγορα, σε 20 - 25 λεπτά περίπου ήταν έτοιμα !


Έλα κακίες ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Και στα Vista τόσο είναι !

----------


## Tiven

Σύντομα μάλλον θα έχουμε mirror που θα λειτουργεί καλά  :Wink:

----------


## Πύρρος

Είναι από πολλές μέρες η 32ρα στα torrents και από χθες τουλάχιστον και η 64ρα. Βάλε να ψήνονται τώρα, το πρωί θα είναι έτοιμες  :Smile:

----------


## Jazzer

> Έλα κακίες !
> Και στα Vista τόσο είναι !


Τώρα που το λες το θυμήθηκα, έτσι είναι  :Razz: 
Τα Vista Ultimate 64 bit που είχα αγοράσει από το γνωστό κίτρινο μαγαζί το καλοκαίρι που πέρασε, τόσο περίπου έκαναν να εγκατασταθούν. :Embarassed:

----------


## prodromosfan

ανατολικη china στις 3:00 δικια μας αυτους ειναι 8 το πρωι 
παλι καλα που κοιμουνται

----------


## Νικαετός

> Θα θέλαμε πολύ να μάθουμε αν είναι το ΤΕΛΙΚΟ ( δηλαδή με DX11, mp3 hotfix κτλ )
> Τι αριθμό build έχει... κτλ...
> Πολλά ζητάω βραδιάτικα



Δεν μπορώ να κάνω εγκατάσταση απόψε ωρέ Μάνε... και στις πρώτες μάσκες δεν μου έβγαλε κάποια πληροφορία...

----------


## prodromosfan

πριν απο κανα 20λεπτο περιπου διπλασιαστηκε η ταχυτητα με την οποια κατεβαινουν 
λετε να κανανε τιποτα?

----------


## Πύρρος

https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx

Πριν 1 λεπτό πήρα key μετά από πάμπολα reloads.

----------


## manosdoc

> Δεν μπορώ να κάνω εγκατάσταση απόψε ωρέ Μάνε... και στις πρώτες μάσκες δεν μου έβγαλε κάποια πληροφορία...


Aυτό με ανησυχεί, μην δεν είναι τελικό build.
Γιατί 7000builds βγήκαν αρκετά. Ορισμένα χωρίς DX11 ας πούμε.

Φυσικά και δεν περιμένω σήμερα τίποτα.
 :One thumb up: 



> Είναι από πολλές μέρες η 32ρα στα torrents και από χθες τουλάχιστον και η 64ρα. Βάλε να ψήνονται τώρα, το πρωί θα είναι έτοιμες


Αύριο, αύριο
Τώρα θέλω να βάλουν να βρω κλειδιά !!

----------


## prodromosfan

πηρα key 64ara

----------


## Tiven

3% [>                                    ] 115,350,246  564.42K/s  ETA 1:34:40


Δεν πάει πιο πάνω. Το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα πιάνει πάνω από 5MB/s πολύ ανετότατα.

----------


## manosdoc

@last και γω...
 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Πύρρος

Πράγματι, μετά από λίγα reloads, η 32ρα επιμένει να μη δίνει keys ενώ ή 64ρα δίνει.

----------


## prodromosfan

32bit key πηρε κανεις?
αυτο με νοιαζει περισσοτερο

ΔΙΝΕΙ  KAI H 32ARA ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ 2 ΚΛΕΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ

----------


## manosdoc

> 32bit key πηρε κανεις?
> αυτο με νοιαζει περισσοτερο


Ι δον'τ give a δαμν για την 32bit !  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Tiven

wget for the win απλά.

Έκοψε την σύνδεση ο server της microsoft σε κάποια στιγμή, και ξανακάνω request και συνεχίζει από εκεί που σταμάτησε (αφού έκανε ένα γρήγορο έλεγχο στο αρχείο που σταμάτησε πρώτα)  :Worthy:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Ι δον'τ give a δαμν για την 32bit !


Είναι και ο (32ρης) Atom στη μέση  :Sad: 

........Auto merged post: Πύρρος πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> wget for the win απλά.
> 
> Έκοψε την σύνδεση ο server της microsoft σε κάποια στιγμή, και ξανακάνω request και συνεχίζει από εκεί που σταμάτησε (αφού έκανε ένα γρήγορο έλεγχο στο αρχείο που σταμάτησε πρώτα)


Ποιότητα. Άμα κάτι πάει στραβά, ξέρεις ότι ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ το wget.

----------


## Tiven

Keys εδώ και ώρα προσπαθώ αλλά τζίφος  :Sad: 

Ελπίζω να προλάβω τουλάχιστον ρε γμτ.

----------


## Konstantinos2001

για το κλειδί πάμε απευθείας στο link που δόθηκε πιο πάνω η πρέπει να εγκαταστήσουμε πρώτα;

----------


## manosdoc

> Keys εδώ και ώρα προσπαθώ αλλά τζίφος 
> 
> Ελπίζω να προλάβω τουλάχιστον ρε γμτ.


Reload συνέχεια το betaexperience

Καλύτερα με ΙΕ

----------


## prodromosfan

κολλησε στο 44% η 32bit δηλαδη στο 1.09gb
η 64bit συνεχιζει κανονικα στο 67%

----------


## Πύρρος

> για το κλειδί πάμε απευθείας στο link που δόθηκε πιο πάνω η πρέπει να εγκαταστήσουμε πρώτα;


Πάρε πρώτα το key, και μετά κατεβάζεις με το πάσο σου. Αν το κάνεις ανάποδα μπορεί να μείνεις ξεκρέμαστος.

----------


## Tiven

Μερικά fixes για την public beta (μαζί και αυτό για τα mp3  :Worthy: ) :

Update for Windows 7 Beta for x32-based Systems

Update for Windows 7 Beta for x64-based Systems

----------


## manosdoc

Από όπου και να την ψάξεις έχουνε πει το ποίημα οι servers..

----------


## prodromosfan

καληνυχτα απο εμενα 
δυστυχως δεν κατεβηκαν πληρως ας ελπισουμε αυριο να μην εχει πεσει ο server και δεν κατεβασει το υπολοιπο 28% της 64 και το 56% της 32.
keys βρηκα και για τις 2 εκδοσεις και μαλιστα για την 32bit μου εβγαλε 2 αν δεν χρειαζομαι το 1 θα το δωσω στον tiven που τον εκανα μπανιο σημερα 3 φορες.  :Razz:

----------


## Tiven

Άσ'τα μέχρι και τώρα πάπαλα τα keys. Έχει πονέσει το χέρι μου από τα point > paste > go

* thanks prodromosfan  :Smile:

----------


## manosdoc

> Άσ'τα μέχρι και τώρα πάπαλα τα keys. Έχει πονέσει το χέρι μου από τα point > paste > go
> 
> * thanks prodromosfan


Στον IE επέμεινε εδώ.
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx
64bit

----------


## GnF

Τελικά αυτό που λέγανε ότι η beta απο win 7 θα σταματήσει να λειτουργεί το καλοκαίρι παίζει ή όχι?
Γιατί αν είναι έτσι τι γίνεται με όλους αυτούς που περνάνε το λειτουργικό επάνω σε νομιμα vista?

----------


## Tiven

Ας μην το περάσουν... απλό.

BETA είναι.

----------


## Πύρρος

Δεν το έχουν ανακαλέσει, οπότε μπορεί να μείνεις στον αέρα. Η beta 2 ίσως περνιέται ως upgrade στην beta 1 ίσως όχι. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό να έχεις μια beta ως μοναδικό λειτουργικό.

----------


## manosdoc

Όλα good.
Καλό βράδυ.
Όσοι πήρατε κλειδί απλά πάτε στα direct links του downloadcenter

----------


## GnF

ναι αλλά είναι κουλό. Δίνουν ένα beta λειτουργικό για δοκιμή το οποίο εγκαθιστάται επάνω σε άλλο νόμιμο και σου κάνει το νόμιμο time limited? Δεν είναι κουλό να το κάνουν αυτό? Με ποιά λογική θα μου καταστρέψουν το λειτουργικό μετά απο μερικούς μήνες ενω το έχω αγοράσει ?

----------


## globalnoise

Κανένα 32άρι key και εδώ ρε παίδες; :Lips Sealed: 

Κάνει redirect στο home των 7 το link. Για να κάνω reload πρέπει να κάνω paste και enter.

----------


## Tiven

> Κανένα 32άρι key και εδώ ρε παίδες;
> 
> Κάνει redirect στο home των 7 το link. Για να κάνω reload πρέπει να κάνω paste και enter.


Και εδώ τα ίδια, εδώ και πόσηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη ώρα ! 




> ναι αλλά είναι κουλό. Δίνουν ένα beta λειτουργικό για δοκιμή το οποίο εγκαθιστάται επάνω σε άλλο νόμιμο και σου κάνει το νόμιμο time limited? Δεν είναι κουλό να το κάνουν αυτό? Με ποιά λογική θα μου καταστρέψουν το λειτουργικό μετά απο μερικούς μήνες ενω το έχω αγοράσει ?


Με την λογική του ότι δεν είναι παρά μόνο μια δοκιμαστική έκδοση ενός νέου λειτουργικού που προαιρετικά κάνεις εγκατάσταση  :Wink:

----------


## tsigarid

> ναι αλλά είναι κουλό. Δίνουν ένα beta λειτουργικό για δοκιμή το οποίο εγκαθιστάται επάνω σε άλλο νόμιμο και σου κάνει το νόμιμο time limited? Δεν είναι κουλό να το κάνουν αυτό? Με ποιά λογική θα μου καταστρέψουν το λειτουργικό μετά απο μερικούς μήνες ενω το έχω αγοράσει ?


Με τη λογική ότι δεν χάνεις την νόμιμη άδεια του άλλου λειτουργικού και όταν θελήσεις να σουτάρεις την beta, εγκαθιστάς πάλι το παλιό λειτουργικό με την άδειά του κανονικότατα.

----------


## GnF

> Με την λογική του ότι δεν είναι παρά μόνο μια δοκιμαστική έκδοση ενός νέου λειτουργικού που προαιρετικά κάνεις εγκατάσταση


Και αυτό πάει να πεί ότι απο τη μία γίνεσαι beta tester τους και τους βοηθας και απο την άλλη μόλις απενεργοποιηθεί η beta έκδοση ξαναγυρνάει ο υπολογιστής σου στα vista? ή μένεις σαν να μην πω ξεκρεμαστος και μπροστά σε ένα νέο format?

Όλα αυτά τα λέω για αυτούς που πάνε να κάνουν upgrade στα vista τους. Εγώ καλά είμαι σε άλλο partition

........Auto merged post: GnF πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Με τη λογική ότι δεν χάνεις την νόμιμη άδεια του άλλου λειτουργικού και όταν θελήσεις να σουτάρεις την beta, εγκαθιστάς πάλι το παλιό λειτουργικό με την άδειά του κανονικότατα.


Και απο που ακριβώς ενημερώνεται ο χρήστης ότι αυτό θα γίνει με μεγάλα γράμματα έτσι ώστε να μην την πατήσει?
Την ώρα που θα φάει να τα ξαναστήσει όλα ποιός του την πληρώνει? Και αν δεν έχει διαβάσει τα τεράστια γράμματα πριν κατευάσει την beta (εγώ μάλλον είμαι τυφλός δεν τα βλέπω) και χάσει και τα αρχεία του τι λέει μετά?

Όλο αυτό το αναφέρω 1ον διότι όλοι λέμε ότι είναι πολύ καλύτερο σαν λειτουργικό και σε πολλούς τρέχουν τα σάλια αλλά θα πρέπει να μην φτάσουμε στο σημείο να υπάρχουν άτομα εδώ να λένε ότι δεν μου το είπε κανείς


Ευχαριστώ, και παρακαλώ όταν ενημερώνετε ενημερώνετε για όλα τα ενδεχόμενα.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση σε 5 μήνες να αναγκαστείτε να κάνετε format και καινούργιο λειτουργικό σε περίπτωση που κάνετε upgrade. Κανείς δεν φέρνει καμία ευθύνη για ότι αρχεία χάσετε .....

Κάπως έτσι ίσως?

----------


## lightg3

Πιαιδια προσέξατε ότι οταν σε πεταει στην κεντρικη σελίδα των Windows 7 εχουν προσθέσει τις παρακάτω γραμμές:

_Thanks for your interest in the Windows 7 Beta. The volume has been phenomenal—we're in the process of adding more servers to handle the demand. We're sorry for the delay and we'll re-post the Beta as soon as we can ensure a quality download experience._ 

Αρα υπομονή.... μάλλον.

----------


## asm

> Και αυτό πάει να πεί ότι απο τη μία γίνεσαι beta tester τους και τους βοηθας και απο την άλλη μόλις απενεργοποιηθεί η beta έκδοση ξαναγυρνάει ο υπολογιστής σου στα vista? ή μένεις σαν να μην πω ξεκρεμαστος και μπροστά σε ένα νέο format?


Και τι θες να κάνουμε βρε GnF; Έτσι είναι το beta testing, αν θέλεις συμμετέχεις, αν πάλι σε απασχολούν αυτά που λες κάθεσαι ήσυχα με το λειτουργικό σου και περιμένεις την final. Άσε που μέχρι τον Αύγουστο θα έχουν βγει δύο τουλάχιστον beta ακόμα, που επίσης θα θέλουν φορμάτ και επανεγκατάσταση. Γι'αυτό και το σωστό beta testing γίνεται σε διαφορετικό μηχάνημα δοκιμών και όχι στο ένα και μοναδικό μας.



Off Topic


		Αλήθεια πως πιστεύεις πως τους βοηθάς απλά και μόνο εγκαθιστώντας την beta; Έχεις account στο connect για bug reports; Γιατί αλλιώς δεν βοηθάς την MS, απλά και μόνο τρέχεις την beta.

----------


## GnF

> Και τι θες να κάνουμε βρε GnF; Έτσι είναι το beta testing, αν θέλεις συμμετέχεις, αν πάλι σε απασχολούν αυτά που λες κάθεσαι ήσυχα με το λειτουργικό σου και περιμένεις την final. Άσε που μέχρι τον Αύγουστο θα έχουν βγει δύο τουλάχιστον beta ακόμα, που επίσης θα θέλουν φορμάτ και επανεγκατάσταση. Γι'αυτό και το σωστό beta testing γίνεται σε διαφορετικό μηχάνημα δοκιμών και όχι στο ένα και μοναδικό μας.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αλήθεια πως πιστεύεις πως τους βοηθάς απλά και μόνο εγκαθιστώντας την beta; Έχεις account στο connect για bug reports; Γιατί αλλιώς δεν βοηθάς την MS, απλά και μόνο τρέχεις την beta.


Αν κάνεις report τα error τότε βοηθάς. Αν κάνεις search για problem solutions τότε και πάλι βοηθάς.

Εγώ μαν δεν είπα οτι με απασχολεί. Τα 7 τα έχω αρκετό καιρό τώρα σε ξεχωριστό partition. Απλά ενημερώστε πλήρως για το τί θα γίνει αυτούς που δεν το έχουν καταλάβει. 

Τίποτα περισσότερο τίποτα λιγότερο

Εκτός και αν λέω κάτι παράλογο. Απο την αρχή σχεδόν του thread βλέπω να λένε ότι είναι καλά, ότι μπαίνουν σαν upgrade επάνω στο υπάρχον λειτουργικό και μερικοί ίσως πάνε να κάνουν εγκατάσταση αρκούμενοι στα όσα διαβάζουν εδώ. 
Ενημέρωση για το ότι το παλιό λειτουργικό τους (που λειτουργεί) θα γίνει αλειτούργητο σε λίγο καιρό δυστηχώς δεν βλέπω να είναι πριν το download στην MS. Θεωρώ λοιπόν ότι είναι πρέπον όχι απλά να το αναφέρουμε αλλά να το ενημερώσουμε όσο γίνεται περισσότερο.

Συγνώμη και για την όλη αναστάτωση.

----------


## thn nila mou...

Εγω να σημειωσω μόνο κάτι που φαινεται να εχει διαφυγει. οτι

*καθε key μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για να ενεργοποιήσει μέχρι 3 υπολογιστες.*

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win.../beta-faq.aspx


Οποτε αρχιστε να μοιραζεστε..
ελπιζω να βοηθησα 


και επειδη ήμουν έξω αποψε και λέω να κατεβάσω τα 7 με την ησυχια μου αυριο απο torrents,

να κανω την αρχη: Μπορει να μου κανει κανεισ PM με ένα κλειδι; ε? ε; pls.

----------


## Veldrin

και σε μένα αν μπορεί κανείς να δώσει κάποιο κλειδι θα είμαι υποχρεωμένος, δεν πρόλαβα να πάρω και τελικά θα τα εγκαταστήσω σε ενα pc.

----------


## Linus

Άδικα κάνω refresh? Δεν πρόκειτε να δώσουν άλλα keys?  :Thinking:

----------


## lightg3

Παιδιά μα βαση το παραπάνω post μου μάλλον δεν τελείωσαν να δείνουν... αλλά και πάλι αν διαβασα καλά στο Faq τους κάπου λένε ότι μάλλον πρώτα κατεβάζεις απο την σελίδα που δίνουν και μετά σου έρχετε το κλειδί.

Επαναλαμβάνω άμα το ερμηνευσα σωστά....

----------


## karavagos

ΑΚΟΜΑ???

Κάνετε clear cookies
Κάνετε sign-in (πάνω δεξιά) στο http://technet.microsoft.com (windows live id)
Κάνετε copy-paste (όχι click) τα παρακάτω σε αρκετά tabs (για να ζορίσετε την MS  :Twisted Evil: )
32bit : https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...2-ww&LCID=1033
64bit : https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...4-ww&LCID=1033
Κάνετε άπειρα refresh (F5) σε όλα τα tabs μέχρι να σταματήσει να βγάζει error.

----------


## DiM

Βασικά karavagos error δε βγάζει redirect κάνει στην κεντρική σελίδα τις microsoft ο τρόπος που γραφεις.

----------


## ypopto_mpifteki

Όσοι δεν έχετε ιδέα πως να βρείτε key βάλτε αυτό 

*slmgr -rearm*


και θα πάρετε παράταση των 30 free ημερών (χωρίς κωδικό) σε 120.

----------


## Tiven

> ΑΚΟΜΑ???
> 
> Κάνετε clear cookies
> Κάνετε sign-in (πάνω δεξιά) στο http://technet.microsoft.com (windows live id)
> Κάνετε copy-paste (όχι click) τα παρακάτω σε αρκετά tabs
> 32bit : https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...2-ww&LCID=1033
> 64bit : https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...4-ww&LCID=1033
> Κάνετε άπειρα refresh (F5) σε όλα τα tabs μέχρι να σταματήσει να βγάζει error.


Μπα, τίποτα..  :Sad: 

Mirror για την x64: 
http://files.tiven.org/adslgr/7000.0...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO

Θα βάλω τον server να κατεβάζει την x32 τώρα για όποιον την θέλει, αλλά θα βάλω link αύριο μόλις ξυπνήσω γιατί θα κλείσω τώρα.

----------


## DiM

:Worthy:  :Clap:  :Worthy:  :Clap:

----------


## globalnoise

> Βασικά karavagos error δε βγάζει redirect κάνει στην κεντρική σελίδα τις microsoft ο τρόπος που γραφεις.


Πλέον, πριν κάτι έκανε..

----------


## DiM

globalnoise εγώ πήρα το key αφού έκανα 100 refresh τα ενεργοποίησα κιόλας τώρα τέλος  :Razz:

----------


## amoyda

καλημερα παιδες
τελικα δεν καταφερα τιποτα,αφησα να κατεβαινει χθες το βραδυ και σημερα το πρωι βλεπω οτι πρεπει να επεσε ο server..και χαθηκαν ολα :Sad:   φτου και απο την αρχη.
αμα περισευει κανενα κλειδι για 64bit....πμ.


ακυρον,πηρα κλειδι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Tiven...κολησε και το δικο σου στο 1.1gb

----------


## xolloth

τελικα κατοπιν ωριμου σκεψεως,αποφασισα να μην την κατεβασω προσωρινα.
οι λογοι πολλοι.
αυτην την στιγμη εχοντας τα vista sp2,το pc παει σφαιρα,μετα πρεπει να ενημερωνω καθημερινα το blog μου και στην περιπτωση που γινει καποια στραβη,φτου και παλι απο την αρχη,επειτα εχω μονο ενα pc οποτε γιατι να το κανω δοκιμαστηρι και μετα απο ενα διαστημα να βγαζω να βαζω να κανω φορματ κ.λ.π.
επειτα την ελληνικη γλωσσα θα την δωσουν τον Μαρτιο οποτε εχουμε καιρο.
σε τελικη αναλυση θα παρακολουθησω τις εντυπωσεις και τα προβληματα αλλων χρηστων και βλεπουμε.

----------


## ALFaDiR

Μολις πηρα κλειδακι χρησιμοποιωντας αυτες τις οδηγιες: http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...-windows-7-key και με 4αρα γραμμη της Οτενετ, κατεβαζω την αντιστοιχη εκδοση των windows 7 με 190kb/s.

----------


## mistac75

> Μπα, τίποτα.. 
> 
> Mirror για την x64: 
> http://files.tiven.org/adslgr/7000.0...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO
> 
> Θα βάλω τον server να κατεβάζει την x32 τώρα για όποιον την θέλει, αλλά θα βάλω link αύριο μόλις ξυπνήσω γιατί θα κλείσω τώρα.


Thanks για το link σου. Κατεβάζω με φουλ ταχύτητα εδώ και 15 λεπτά και σε 1 5λεπτο θα έχει τελειώσει.
Κλειδάκι από πού;

----------


## zaharias13

αν περισσεύει κανά κλειδί για τα 32bit πμ σας παρακαλώ πολύ 
ευχαριστώ

----------


## noname85

ρε παιδια, γιατι θελει το windows live μου????για να στειλει κωδικο???

........Auto merged post: noname85 πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

και ενα λινκ απο microsoft...

........Auto merged post: noname85 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

θελει απλο dvd, ή DUAL LAYER

----------


## ownagE_

> Μολις πηρα κλειδακι χρησιμοποιωντας αυτες τις οδηγιες: http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...-windows-7-key και με 4αρα γραμμη της Οτενετ, κατεβαζω την αντιστοιχη εκδοση των windows 7 με 190kb/s.


Got it, thank you  :Worthy:

----------


## prodromosfan

θελει απλο dvd 4,7gb
θελει windows live id <- σε όλα τα evaluation θελει απο win xp 64bit eval εποχη
link απο ms θα βρεις σε προηγουμενα ποστ

----------


## noname85

ok.τωρα κανω πολλα f5

----------


## Νικαετός

Πήραμε και το κλειδάκι (64μπιτο) και πάμε για clean install σε dedicated pc...  :Worthy:

----------


## crypter

Πω, 25+ ctrl+f5 εχω ριξει και ακομα να ερθει.  :Razz:

----------


## noname85

καθε windows live id μπορει να παρει 1 key???(64ή32 bit)

----------


## flamelab

> Πήραμε και το κλειδάκι (64μπιτο) και πάμε για clean install σε dedicated pc...


Πες εντυπώσεις από SMP perfomance (με το SMP F@h) μετά εάν γίνεται.

----------


## amoyda

http://blog.hznet.nl/windows7

εδω εχει ολα τα  links

----------


## noname85

ακομα f5......

........Auto merged post: noname85 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

το αφηνω, δεν ειμαι τυχερος...

----------


## prodromosfan

καποιος που να εχει account σε megaupload, mediafire να κανει file fetching μπορεί?
δυστυχως τελειωσε στι 9 γεναρη ο δικός μου ο δοκιμαστικος που ειχα κανει

----------


## kostas_pav

Ε ναι λοιπόν! :Razz: 

Μετά από πολλά και συνεχόμενα refresh ΗΡΘΕ!!! :Yahooooo:  :Worthy: 

Εικόνα Εδώ!

----------


## noname85

συνεχομενα=παταμε σταθερα το κουμπι??

----------


## kostas_pav

> συνεχομενα=παταμε σταθερα το κουμπι??


Συνεχόμενα refresh, δηλαδή μόλις τελειώσει το ένα και δούμε ότι έβγαλε error πατάμε ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ξανά refresh!

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Μην το παρακάνετε και στο τέλος σας βγάλει key και ξαναπατήσετε refresh και το χάσετε! :Razz:

----------


## amoyda

> Εικόνα Εδώ!


που ειναι?
δεν το βλεπω   :ROFL:  :Razz: 

εγω πατησα τις οδηγιες μετα απο πολλα f5 και πατωντας 'πισω' μου εβγαλε το κλειδι.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Πες εντυπώσεις από SMP perfomance (με το SMP F@h) μετά εάν γίνεται.


Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρξει διαφορά... αυτό είναι θέμα client περισσότερο όχι έκδοσης windows. Θα το δω όμως και θα αναφέρω.

----------


## prodromosfan

καποιος που να εχει ΟΛΗ την 32bit εκδοση υπαρχει?

----------


## Πύρρος

> καποιος που να εχει ΟΛΗ την 32bit εκδοση υπαρχει?


Εγώ. Αλλά από το 45% και μετά το πήγα με torrent γιατί οι server της MS με άδειασαν. Το sha-1 ταιριάζει πάντως.

----------


## mistac75

> http://blog.hznet.nl/windows7
> 
> εδω εχει ολα τα  links


Επειδή θέλω να κατεβάσω και την 32bit έκδοση, όταν κάνω sign in με το account μου δεν ενεργοποιούνται τα download sections

----------


## STARJOHN

Να ρωτησω γινονται ξεχωριστη εγκατασταση σε αλλο partision επειδη εχω ελληνικα vista sp1?

----------


## Πύρρος

Γίνονται

----------


## del_ahmettt

Κατεβάζω απο Μ$ μια 32βιτ εκδοση,που ειναι όμως 3.15GB και οχι 2.43GB σαν αυτή που δοκιμασα χτες αλλα έπεσε... :Razz: 
Ξερει κανεις τί διαφορετικό εχει;
7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CUL*X*FRE_EN_DVD.ISO

----------


## chriszg

> Κατεβάζω απο Μ$ μια 32βιτ εκδοση,που ειναι όμως 3.15GB και οχι 2.43GB σαν αυτή που δοκιμασα χτες αλλα έπεσε...
> Ξερει κανεις τί διαφορετικό εχει;
> 7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CUL*X*FRE_EN_DVD.ISO


Αυτή που κατεβάζεις είναι x64!!!H 32 bit εκδοση δεν έχει το* Χ* και είναι 2.43GB

----------


## GeorgeSot

Kλειδι ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να παρω....
Συνεχεια F5.
Εχτες μου κοπηκε στη μεση η 32 bit.
κατα τα αλλα ολα καλα

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Αυτή που κατεβάζεις είναι x64!!!H 32 bit εκδοση δεν έχει το* Χ* και είναι 2.43GB


Eυχαριστώ! Με εσωσες! :Smile:  Δε χρωσταει τιποτα και η FORTHnet να της τρωμε το bandwidth...  :Razz: 

Y.Γ. Το blog που πηρα τα links τα ειχε μπερδεψει... απο τη βασυνη του κι αυτός :Razz:

----------


## billaros_

Καλά μιλάμε η 32-bit σεεερνεται (στο download). Την 64 την κατέβασα σε 45 λεπτά.
Η 32 έχει περάσει μια ώρα και θέλει άλλες 4! Κατεβάζει με 70k...

----------


## treli@ris

Το πηρα το κλειδακι  :One thumb up:  Μετα απο 7 refresh μονο

----------


## chriszg

Μετά απο 10 λεπτά με το F5 να παίρνει φωτιά το πήραμε το κλειδί...... :Worthy:

----------


## billaros_

Να πάρετε και για τις δυο (32-64) 
 :Laughing:

----------


## ownagE_

Κ*λοφαρδοι..  :Razz: 

Εγώ δεν πρόλαβα να πάρω.. δεύτερο key.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## pan05

> Το πηρα το κλειδακι  Μετα απο 7 refresh μονο





> Μετά απο 10 λεπτά με το F5 να παίρνει φωτιά το πήραμε το κλειδί......


Εσείς είστε καλοί.. Εδώ από τις 10:00 προσπαθώ  :Thumb down: 

Θα το πάρουμε κι εδώ.. για το γαμώτο   :Clap:

----------


## Linus

Δεν με θέλει με τίποτα το άτιμο, 250 refresh έχω κάνει...

Ρε μπας και θέλει Internet Explorer??  :ROFL:

----------


## ownagE_

Μα δεν έκλεισε ρε παιδιά η beta?  :What..?: 
Εμένα με κάνει redirect στο microsoft.com.

----------


## joeyGR

πφφφ.. 20 refresh κ δεν βρισκω κλειδακι γia x64  :Sad:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Μα δεν έκλεισε ρε παιδιά η beta? 
> Εμένα με κάνει redirect στο microsoft.com.



Πάρε κλειδί και κατέβασε τα iso από τα τορρεντάδικα.

----------


## treli@ris

Η beta μπορει προς το παρον να εχει κλεισει αλλα δεν εχουν παρει ολοι κλειδια. Μη ξεχνας οτι οι περισσοτεροι το εχουν απο torrent

----------


## ownagE_

Δώστε μια λινκ για κλειδάκι..
Το πρώτο  :Twisted Evil:  το πήρα απο ένα λινκ που δεν παίζει πια.

----------


## chriszg

> Εσείς είστε καλοί.. Εδώ από τις 10:00 προσπαθώ 
> 
> Θα το πάρουμε κι εδώ.. για το γαμώτο


Θέλει υπομονή και προσοχή με τα refresh,εγω παραλιγό να το χάσω όταν μου άνοιξε η σελίδα με το key :Whistle: 




> Δεν με θέλει με τίποτα το άτιμο, 250 refresh έχω κάνει...
> 
> Ρε μπας και θέλει Internet Explorer??


Εγώ χρησιμοποίησα μόνο Internet Explorer

Επίσης πιο εύκολα σου βγαζει κλειδι για 64bit παρά για 32bit

----------


## treli@ris

https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx - 32bit
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx - 64bit

Επειδη ετυχε να βγαλω 3 φορες τη σελιδα με τα κλειδια παρατηρω οτι το κλειδι ειναι μοναδικο :Thinking: 
πχ. TFY3P-JRR33....  οποιος εχει ιδιο ας επιβεβαιωσει

----------


## pan05

> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx - 32bit
> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx - 64bit
> 
> Επειδη ετυχε να βγαλω 3 φορες τη σελιδα με τα κλειδια παρατηρω οτι το κλειδι ειναι μοναδικο
> πχ. TFY3P-JRR33....  οποιος εχει ιδιο ας επιβεβαιωσει


Λογικό μου φαίνεται, αφού είσαι logged in με το ίδιο live id.

----------


## ownagE_

> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx - 32bit
> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx - 64bit


Από 'κει το πήρα κι εγώ.

Τώρα όμως με κάνει redirect -> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/  :Thinking:

----------


## del_ahmettt

> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx - 32bit
> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx - 64bit
> 
> Επειδη ετυχε να βγαλω 3 φορες τη σελιδα με τα κλειδια παρατηρω οτι το κλειδι ειναι μοναδικο
> πχ. TFY3P-JRR33....  οποιος εχει ιδιο ας επιβεβαιωσει


Aφου *ένα* μονο κλειδί είναι κατοχυρωμένο σε καθε *Live* λογαριασμό :Wink: 

Με Οpera >Reload every 30sec, σωζει απο mouse illness! :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Χαρά στο κουράγιο σας που καθήσατε  με κόπο να κατεβάσετε & να πάρετε κλειδί για μια windows beta  :Laughing: 




> Λίγο μετά την κυκλοφορία των Windows 7 beta στο κοινό νωρίτερα σήμερα, οι servers υπερφορτώθηκαν από την μεγάλη ζήτηση. Εάν δοκιμάσατε να κατεβάσετε τη beta πολύ αργά, πιθανότατα θα ήρθατε αντιμέτωποι με το μήνυμα "Server too busy". Η Microsoft δεν μπόρεσε να αντιμετωπίσει άμεσα το υψηλότατο κύμα ζήτησης και σαν αποτέλεσμα, αποφάσισαν να αναβάλλουν την διάθεση για την ώρα. Mια επίσκεψη στη σελίδα της, θα σας πληροφορήσει οτι "Windows 7 Beta coming soon".


Όταν ξεκινάς να κάνεις παγκόσμιο "ντόρο", διότι αυτό προσπαθεί η Microsoft με τα 7 όπως και η Mozilla με τον FF3, καλό θα είναι να είσαι προετοιμασμένος από υπερβολικά υψηλή χρήση έως και επιθέσεις σαμποτάζ. Η Microsoft ειδικά είναι αδικαιολόγητη διότι δεν τίθεται οικονομικό θέμα σε σχέση με κάθε άλλη εταιρεία, αλλά τουλάχιστον γιατί δεν εκμεταλλεύτηκαν το BitTorrent πρωτοκολλο όπως κάνουν οι Linux distros; Φοβήθηκαν μην περάσει το μήνυμα "η Microsoft υποστηρίζει τα P2P";  :Razz: 

ΥΓ: Δεν είμαι Microsoft anti-fan, μάλιστα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει προηγούμενο build των 7 και έχω πολύ καλές εντυπώσεις  :One thumb up:

----------


## Jazzer

Έγινε πραγματικός πανικός, "γονάτισαν" οι servers τους, θα μπορούσαν να είχαν διαχειριστεί καλύτερα αυτή την τεράστια παγκόσμια ζήτηση... :Wink:

----------


## amoyda

λοιπον την εγκατεστησα στο laptop την 64bit και ολα καλα,εβαλα και το κλειδακι,κανενα προβλημα κατα την εγκατασταση.

 :Worthy: 

manosdoc where are you?

αντε γιατι παει η μιση μνημη μου.

----------


## prodromosfan

λοιπον τελευταιο μου ποστ σε αυτο το θεμα 
αν δεν εχω κατι νεοτερο δεν ξαναποσταρω

προφανως πολυ πηγαμε να παρουμε τα iso 
για τα μεν x64 ολα καλα και ωραια κορυφαιες ταχυτητες και βάλε.
για τη μεν 32bit εκδοση δυστυχως δεν. το κατεβασμα αλλοτε κοβεται στα πρωτα 200+MB 
αλλοτε στο 44% με 45% ~1,10GB

οσον αφορα τα key ακολουθηστε το τροπο με το live id (hotmail) login στο technet 
και το copy-paste των διευθυνσεων που δοθηκαν σε προηγουμενο ποστ φιλου.
μπειτε και με ie και με firefox γιατι στους μισους πιανει το μεν στους αλλους το δε.
προτιμηστε το browser που δεν κανει redirect στην σελιδα των windows 7 και επιμεινετε.

εγω πάντως που το δοκιμασα και σημερα μετα απο 3 refresh μου εδωσε τα keys που μου ειχε δωσει και χτες το βραδυ.

θα δοκιμασω και με την τορρεντ λυση 
δηλαδη οσο κατεβηκε στην 32bit εκδοση κατεβηκε και το υπολοιπο απο torrent που πιανει και μια χαρά ταχυτητες (100kb/s με 150kb/s , μη ξεχνατε οτι το κατεβαζουν παρα πολλοι).

τι πιστεύω οτι θα γινει απο δω και περα?
καποια στιγμη μεσα στην ημερα τα κλειδια θα τελειώσουν,
η ms θα ξέρει ποσοι και ποιοι πηραν κλειδι (live id που λέγαμε) και ας ελπισουμε να στειλει download links στο email μας.

αυτα, θα τα ξαναπουμε οταν θα εχω νεότερα.
μονο 2 πραγματα θελω να ρωτησω πως ελέγχουμε το sha1;
και γιατι ο wantilles εχει εξαφανιστει απο το φορουμ; 
ουτε εδω εχει ποσταρει ουτε στο οτι βγηκαν οι νεοι phenom 
ανησυχω μην επαθε τιποτα.

----------


## freestyler

Μετά από άπειρα refresh (64bit page) επιτέλους μόλις τσίμπησα κι εγώ key.
Απλά το γράφω για να ενημερώσω οτο ακόμα δίνονται key.

----------


## treli@ris

> Aφου ένα μονο κλειδί είναι κατοχυρωμένο σε καθε Live λογαριασμό


Σωστος, ξεχασα τελειως οτι ημουνα συνδεδεμενος

----------


## Linus

Παραιτούμαι όχι άλλο f5, ποτέ ξανά....  :Closed topic:  :RTFM:

----------


## Πύρρος

> μονο 2 πραγματα θελω να ρωτησω πως ελέγχουμε το sha1


http://beeblebrox.org/hashtab/ για gui
http://md5deep.sourceforge.net/ για command line (έχει εργαλείο και για sha1, μην κοιτάς που λέγεται md5deep)

----------


## noname85

τωρα δινει κλειδια???

----------


## dagas

Το πήραμε δίνουν ακόμα

----------


## billaros_

Δοκιμάστε με chrome. f5 για 3 sec

----------


## manosdoc

> λοιπον την εγκατεστησα στο laptop την 64bit και ολα καλα,εβαλα και το κλειδακι,κανενα προβλημα κατα την εγκατασταση.
> 
> 
> 
> manosdoc where are you?
> 
> αντε γιατι παει η μιση μνημη μου.


Ξεκινάω εγκατάσταση μόλις τελειώσω ένα backup μου, και έχω έτοιμους τους drivers όλους.

Σύντομα θα ποστάρω τι γίνεται με μνήμη και διεργασίες.

Προσωπικά θα διαγράψω τα πάντα και θα κρατήσω την Beta για κύριο λειτουργικό.
Εμένα ευτυχώς με τα παιδιά εδώ κατέβηκε ολόκληρο χωρίς πρόβλημα από τα direct links του Downloadcenter.
 :Smile:

----------


## amoyda

> Ξεκινάω εγκατάσταση μόλις τελειώσω ένα backup μου, και έχω έτοιμους τους drivers όλους.
> 
> Σύντομα θα ποστάρω τι γίνεται με μνήμη και διεργασίες.
> 
> Προσωπικά θα διαγράψω τα πάντα και θα κρατήσω την Beta για κύριο λειτουργικό.
> Εμένα ευτυχώς με τα παιδιά εδώ κατέβηκε ολόκληρο χωρίς πρόβλημα από τα direct links του Downloadcenter.


στο γνωστο στεκι :Wink:

----------


## noname85

:Mad:   :Sad:   :Crying:   :Evil:   :Thumb down:  δεν αντεχω...

----------


## DVader

Και αυτά πέσανε του  HardOCP !!!

----------


## tsek

> Και αυτά πέσανε του  HardOCP !!!


τι εννοείς ?εγω τώρα το κατεβάζω απο εκεί...θα διακοπεί πιο μετά δηλαδη?

----------


## Βενζινοδιαζεπίνη

Δε δίνει - Δε δίνει το σκασμένο! Άντε γιατί θα καταφύγω σε Cracks τα οποία έχουν ήδη κυκλοφορήσει για Windows 7 [...] 

Αστειεύομαι :S

Παίδες, δεν πιστεύω να φάω καμιά ήττα με τα MP-3, ε; Μόλις δημιουργήσω νέο Partition και κάνω την εγκατάσταση, περνάω έπειτα το φιξάκι και όλα καλά;

----------


## sonic

Αν κάνει κάποιος αναβάθμιση από υπάρχουσα έκδοση Vista Ultimate χρειάζεται κλειδί;

----------


## ownagE_

> Αν κάνει κάποιος αναβάθμιση από υπάρχουσα έκδοση Vista Ultimate χρειάζεται κλειδί;


Υποθέτω πως ναι.

----------


## sonic

Δηλ. το κλειδί των Βιστα δεν κάνει...

----------


## amwnra

> Δηλ. το κλειδί των Βιστα δεν κάνει...


θελει κλειδι αναγκαστικα...

........Auto merged post: amwnra πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δε δίνει - Δε δίνει το σκασμένο! Άντε γιατί θα καταφύγω σε Cracks τα οποία έχουν ήδη κυκλοφορήσει για Windows 7 [...] 
> 
> Αστειεύομαι :S
> 
> Παίδες, δεν πιστεύω να φάω καμιά ήττα με τα MP-3, ε; Μόλις δημιουργήσω νέο Partition και κάνω την εγκατάσταση, περνάω έπειτα το φιξάκι και όλα καλά;



εγω προσπαθησα για 15 λεπτα και μου εβγαλε κλεδι πριν λιγο λιγο υπομονη θελει και θα στο βγαλει....


και λινκ υπαρχουν σε πολλα μερη..........

----------


## DVader

> τι εννοείς ?εγω τώρα το κατεβάζω απο εκεί...θα διακοπεί πιο μετά δηλαδη?



Εχεις διακοπεί το 32 bit κατέβασμα ..Δεν μπορώ να το κατεβάσψ..μόνο 64 φέρνει ! :Worthy:

----------


## Tiven

Καλημέρα

Ανέβασα και την 32 bit beta :
http://files.tiven.org/adslgr/7000.0...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

64 bit εδώ :
http://files.tiven.org/adslgr/7000.0...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO


Κλειδιά ακόμα δεν κατάφερα να πάρω..  :Sad: 
Έχω τουλάχιστον 32αρι από τον prodromosfan, ευχαριστώ και πάλι !  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ownagE_

> Καλημέρα




Off Topic


		Τι καλημέρα ρε αχαϊρεφτε τέτοια ώρα?  :Laughing:

----------


## sotos65

> Δε δίνει - Δε δίνει το σκασμένο! Άντε γιατί θα καταφύγω σε Cracks τα οποία έχουν ήδη κυκλοφορήσει για Windows 7 [...] 
> 
> Αστειεύομαι :S


Εγώ πάλι καθόλου...  :Whistle:

----------


## ownagE_

> Εγώ πάλι καθόλου...


Ωπ.
Εγώ γιατί κάθομαι και πατάω refresh τότε?  :HaHa:

----------


## nikgr

Παιδιά εμένα μου βγάζει μια λευκή σελίδα αυτό το link που δώσατε για τα κλειδιά.

Μάλλον έχουν καταρρεύσει όλοι οι server τους.

Ούτε μια σωστή δουλειά δεν μπορούν να κάνουν οι άχρηστοι.

Αντί να αξιοποιήσουν το bittorent πρωτόκολλο μας παιδεύουν με τους #@! servers τους.

----------


## Tiven

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τι καλημέρα ρε αχαϊρεφτε τέτοια ώρα?




Off Topic


 :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 


 :Laughing:

----------


## amwnra

Ανοιξτε αρκετες σελιδες με το ιδιο λινκ πιο εθκολα θα παρετε κλειδει ετσι.....

----------


## nikgr

αυτό είναι κατάντια και ξευτίλα πάντως για τη MS...

----------


## Βενζινοδιαζεπίνη

> Εγώ πάλι καθόλου...


 :ROFL: 

Ρε γαμώτο όμως, ένταξει να πέφτει και να κολλάνε οι συνδέσμοι για το κατέβασμα. Αλλά, η σελιδούλα με τα κλειδάκια, γιατί όμως; Σίγουρα υπάρχει και εκεί φόρτωμα, αλλά, και πάλι [...]

----------


## noname85

help!!!!!!!!11βρηκα κωδικο και οταν πατησα downoad με εβγαλε στην κεντρικη των windows 7

----------


## prodromosfan

> Ρε γαμώτο όμως, ένταξει να πέφτει και να κολλάνε οι συνδέσμοι για το κατέβασμα. Αλλά, η σελιδούλα με τα κλειδάκια, γιατί όμως; Σίγουρα υπάρχει και εκεί φόρτωμα, αλλά, και πάλι [...]


γιατι τα κλειδακια μπαινου σε database και συνδεονται με λογαριασμο χρηστη windows live id 
και μιλάμε για database με 2,5εκατομμύρια καταχωρησεις που πρεπει να τις συνδεσει με λογαριασμούς.
ετσι οπως το ειπα δυσκολο μου φαινεται παντως :Razz: 



Off Topic


		πάνω που ειχα πει οτι δεν θα ξανασχοληθω

----------


## dagas

> Καλημέρα
> 
> Ανέβασα και την 32 bit beta :
> http://files.tiven.org/adslgr/7000.0...FRE_EN_DVD.iso
> 
> 64 bit εδώ :
> http://files.tiven.org/adslgr/7000.0...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO
> 
> 
> ...



Είναι τα ISO της Microsoft ή είναι από τα γνωστά μαγαζάκια ????? :Thinking: 

Πάντων Thanks any way...

----------


## thePrince

Off Topic


		Πάντως, αυτή η (προσωρινή ελπίζω) αδυναμία της Microsoft να διαθέσει κλειδιά ΔΕΝ είναι η καλύτερη διαφήμιση για τον IIS και τον SQL Server της νομίζω...

----------


## Βενζινοδιαζεπίνη

Tiven  :Worthy:

----------


## pan05

Ρε παλικάρια ποιο link δοκιμάζετε τώρα; Γιατί το παλαιότερο βγάζει λευκή σελίδα..

----------


## Πύρρος

> Είναι τα ISO της Microsoft ή είναι από τα γνωστά μαγαζάκια ?????
> 
> Πάντων Thanks any way...


Τα ίδια αρχεία είναι  :Whistle:

----------


## amwnra

> help!!!!!!!!11βρηκα κωδικο και οταν πατησα downoad με εβγαλε στην κεντρικη των windows 7



λιγο πιο κατω απο το post σου εχει τα λινκ για κατεβασμα....

----------


## STARJOHN

tiven :Worthy:

----------


## easyrider77

Ρε γατονια.. κωδικοι παιζουν, βρηκε κανενας ..? τα λινκ  με πανε στην αρχικη του 7.. :Thinking:

----------


## dagas

Δίνει κλειδια συνεχώς μπείτε τωρα

----------


## noname85

μολις μπηκα για ενα 32bit και μπηκε αμεσως!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## easyrider77

Ρε σεις με πεταει στην κεντρικη γμτω.. :Mad:   αυτο δεν ειναι το λινκ για 32 bit..?



```
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-32/enus/default.aspx
```

----------


## noname85

https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx

----------


## dagas

> Ρε σεις με πεταει στην κεντρικη γμτω..  αυτο δεν ειναι το λινκ για 32 bit..?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-32/enus/default.aspx
> ```



https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...2-ww&LCID=1033

----------


## easyrider77

Τι κανω λαθος..???  :Thinking:

----------


## dagas

> Τι κανω λαθος..???


DES EDO:

http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...-windows-7-key

----------


## NeK

Εμένα (logged in στο technet) το https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...4-ww&LCID=1033 μου βγάζει κενή σελίδα ακόμα και ύστερα από 10άδες refreshes, είστε σίγουροι ότι δουλεύει ακόμα;

----------


## Πύρρος

το https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx μου δούλεψε πριν 5 λεπτά

----------


## pan05

Κάνοντας refresh πετάει 3-4 κλειδιά εναλλάξ. Ρε μπας και μας δίνει όλους αυτά;  :Thinking:

----------


## Costas_Dav

Πρώτα κάνε login στο Technet.
Aν δοκιμάσεις απ'ευθείας κάνει redirect.
Πήρα με την πρώτη!!!

----------


## NeK

Άκυρο παιδιά μόλις postαρα το παραπάνω έκανα ένα refresh και μου έβγαλε το κλειδάκι.  :Cool:

----------


## easyrider77

> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...2-ww&LCID=1033



Ευχαριστω φιλε daga, αλλα δεν ανοιγει καθολου. Παγωνει σε καποια φαση και μενει εκει.   :Thinking:

----------


## djuan1988

> https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...2-ww&LCID=1033


Μπαίνω στο θέμα εδώ, κάνω login στο technet, πατάω αυτό το link και μου έβγαλε αμέσως κλειδί!!!!

Πάω για 64bit τώρα!!

----------


## Beelzebub

Μόλις πήρα και εγώ το δικό μου κάνωντας copy paste αυτό τώρα και αφού είχα κάνει log in στο technet https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...2-ww&LCID=1033

----------


## djuan1988

Εγώ έχω πάρει μέχρι τώρα 4 διαφορετικά κλειδιά! Μήπως κάτι κάνουμε λάθος? Κάθε φορά που κανω refresh μου δίνει και άλλο...

----------


## noname85

ρε παιδια γιατι μου κολησαν και τα δυο download??

........Auto merged post: noname85 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

μηπως τα απελευθερωσαν????ελπιζω μολις βγει η κανονικη εκδοση να την παρουμε χωρις επιπλεον κοστος!

----------


## easyrider77

Αρα να βρω username κλπ να κανω login στο technet.. :Smile:

----------


## Konstantinos2001

Είχα πάρει κλειδί αλλά ξαναδοκίμασα την τύχη μου και με το ίδιο msn account μου έβγαλε άλλα δύο διαφορετικά (όλα για 32 bit). Στείλτε pm και σας στέλνω τα δυο που περισσεύουν στους δύο πρώτους. Ο τρίτος παίρνει μια plasma 42 ιντσών για παρηγοριά... Ποιος να μας το λεγε πέρυσι και να το πιστεύαμε που θα καταλήγαμε

----------


## Papados

Πήρα το κλειδάκι... τωρα μενει να κατεβάσω το σιντάκι...... (συνέχεια κολάει στο κατέβασμα το ατιμο. :Razz: )

----------


## prodromosfan

δινει αβερτα κλειδακια 
μπειτε τωρα

__________________________

πολλοι ξενοι βεβαια λενε οτι τα κλειδια που δινει τωρα εχουν διαρρευσει στο ιντερνετ 

edit
και οντως ισχυει

*Spoiler:*




			D9rhv-jg8xc-c77h2-3yf6d-ryrj9
6jkv2-qpb8h-rq893-fw7tm-pbj73
Rfftv-j6k7w-mhbqj-xymmj-q8dch
4hjrk-x6q28-hwrfy-wdyhj-k8hdh
7xrcq-rpy28-yy9p8-r6hd8-84gh3
Jydv8-h8vxg-74rpt-6bjpb-x42v4
482xp-6j9wr-4jxt3-vbpp6-fqf4m
Tq32r-wfbdm-gfhd2-qgvmh-3p9gc
Gg4mq-mgk72-hvxfw-khcrf-kw6ky
Qxv7b-k78w2-qgpr6-9fwh9-kgmm7 
		


 :Evil:

----------


## Νικαετός

Εγκαταστάθηκε άψογα. Καλό αλλά δεν με εντυπωσίασε, βέβαια το ζητούμενο είναι η σταθερότητα/χρηστικότητα. Δεν έχει βρει την δεύτερη ethernet του Μ/Β, γεγονός που με εκνεύρισε λίγο (τα vista δεν έβρισκαν την άλλη...), θα το ψάξω μέσω asus όμως, όλα τα άλλα οκ, μέχρι στιγμής...

----------


## noname85

για πειτε μου ρε παιδια αυτο ειναι σαν ενα δωρο επειδη θα φαμε στην μαπα το beta??ευκαιρια οσοι δεν εχουν αδεια για windows  να παρουν μια beta τωρα που γυριζει.ελπιζω μετα τον αυγουστο να μην μας αφησουν χωρις δωρο.πρvτα βγαινει η beta και μετα η rc???

----------


## DVader

Πήρα και εγώ το κλειδάκι μου και χάρη στο φίλο μας ποιο πάνω σε λίγο θα έχω και τα windows ..... αφού μας έδωσε direct link ....

........Auto merged post: DVader πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> για πειτε μου ρε παιδια αυτο ειναι σαν ενα δωρο επειδη θα φαμε στην μαπα το beta??ευκαιρια οσοι δεν εχουν αδεια για windows  να παρουν μια beta τωρα που γυριζει.ελπιζω μετα τον αυγουστο να μην μας αφησουν χωρις δωρο.πρvτα βγαινει η beta και μετα η rc???



beta=test .... όταν και είναι έτοιμο ..τότε γίνεται rc=release candidate και μετά βγαίνει το κανονικό ....

ανάλογα με το στάδιο ανάπτυξης .....στο οποίο βρίσκεται το ποιόν βγαίνει και η έκδοση..
 :ROFL:  ....

----------


## asm

> για πειτε μου ρε παιδια αυτο ειναι σαν ενα δωρο επειδη θα φαμε στην μαπα το beta??ευκαιρια οσοι δεν εχουν αδεια για windows  να παρουν μια beta τωρα που γυριζει.ελπιζω μετα τον αυγουστο να μην μας αφησουν χωρις δωρο.πρvτα βγαινει η beta και μετα η rc???


Τι "δώρο" εννοείς; Early beta είναι όχι καμμιά προσφορά από την MS.  :Razz:  Το ίδιο έγινε και με τα Vista, τα XP και κάθε λειτουργικό μέχρι σήμερα. Όσο για την rc μην βιάζεσαι, έχει ακόμα καναδύο beta μέχρι τότε.

----------


## noname85

δηλαδη με το περασμα του χρονου δεν θα αναβαθμιζεται, μεχρι και την τελικη εκδοση οπου δεν θα χρειαζεται να πληρωσουμε??

----------


## asm

> δηλαδη με το περασμα του χρονου δεν θα αναβαθμιζεται, μεχρι και την τελικη εκδοση οπου δεν θα χρειαζεται να πληρωσουμε??


Όχι βέβαια! Συμμετέχεις εθελοντικά, δοκιμάζοντας την νέα έκδοση πριν την κυκλοφορία της και αυτό είναι όλο. Όταν κυκλοφορήσει η τελική την αγοράζεις κανονικά όπως όλοι οι άλλοι. Αλλοίμονο αν ήταν να πάρουν δωρεάν Windows 7 όσοι δοκιμάζουν τις beta. Δεν θα πωλούσε ποτέ ξανά κανένα λειτουργικό η Microsoft.  :Laughing:

----------


## DVader

> Είναι τα ISO της Microsoft ή είναι από τα γνωστά μαγαζάκια ?????
> 
> Πάντων Thanks any way...


Ξαφνικά έγινα forbidden από αυτά τα urls....Κανείς καμία ιδέα γιατί ..? :Thinking:

----------


## noname85

δηλαδη θα σταματησει να κατευαζει αναβαθμισεις??πριν μερικα χρονια ειχα παρει ενα περιοδικο και ειχε την rc2 των vista.αν ειχες αυθεντικα χp μπορουσες να χρησιμοποιησεις!!

----------


## DVader

> Καλημέρα
> 
> Ανέβασα και την 32 bit beta :
> http://files.tiven.org/adslgr/7000.0...FRE_EN_DVD.iso
> 
> 64 bit εδώ :
> http://files.tiven.org/adslgr/7000.0...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO
> 
> 
> ...



Γαμώτο πέσανε .....τα links αυτά !

----------


## Papados

Εχω την εντύπωση ότι η beta θα δέχεται ενημερώσεις κανονικά

----------


## asm

Από ότι θυμάμαι, ποτέ και καμμιά rc των vista δεν δεχόταν xp keys.
Όσο για τις αναβαθμίσεις, φυσικά και θα υπάρχουν όπως υπάρχουν και σήμερα upgrade editions, για παράδειγμα από XP σε Vista. Δεν είναι όμως δωρεάν, απλά έχουν χαμηλότερη τιμή από τις full retail και δεν μπορούν να εγκατασταθούν ως clean παρά μόνο επάνω από το προηγούμενο λειτουργικό.

Άλλο όμως αυτό και άλλο η δωρεάν διανομή τελικών εκδόσεων σε όσους κάποτε δοκίμασαν κάποια beta, κάτι που έτσι κι αλλιώς θα το κάνουν εκατομμύρια χρήστες σε όλο τον κόσμο. Νομίζεις ότι θα χαρίσει κανείς λειτουργικά σε όλους αυτούς;

Αυτό που λες γίνεται αλλά σε έναν πολύ μικρό κύκλο επίσημων Microsoft Beta Testers που κυρίως είναι IT admins, MVPs, MS partners, προγραμματιστές συνεργαζόμενοι με την MS και κάποιοι λίγοι ανεξάρτητοι. Αυτοί όμως δεν τρέχουν απλά την beta αλλά συνεργάζονται σε bug tracking, προτείνουν ή βρίσκουν λύσεις, δοκιμάζουν προτεινόμενα patches σε συγκεκριμένο hardware και άλλα τέτοια.

----------


## noname85

οχι βεβαια!ρε παιδια κανενα αλλο λινκ.το εχω αρχισει αυτο 2 φορες και πεφτει συνεχεια...

----------


## treli@ris

Νεα λινκς
http://tinyurl.com/sizlopedia-win7-beta-32bit 32bit
http://tinyurl.com/sizlopedia-win7-beta-64 64bit

Εμενα παντως δουλευουν οσα εχω δοκιμασει
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso - 32bit

----------


## sotos65

Γιατί δεν το κατεβάζετε από torrent; Δεν είναι βέβαια η "νόμιμη" οδός (μιας και η MS απαξιεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει) αλλά είναι η πιο σίγουρη ότι στο τέλος θα έχετε ένα κανονικό και χωρίς προβλήματα αρχείο. Όσο από ταχύτητα, έτσι κι αλλιώς οι server της MS σέρνονται...

----------


## igna

> Άλλο όμως αυτό και άλλο η δωρεάν διανομή τελικών εκδόσεων σε όσους κάποτε δοκίμασαν κάποια beta...
> Αυτό που λες γίνεται αλλά σε έναν πολύ μικρό κύκλο επίσημων Microsoft Beta Testers που κυρίως είναι IT admins, MVPs, MS partners, προγραμματιστές συνεργαζόμενοι με την MS και κάποιοι λίγοι ανεξάρτητοι. Αυτοί όμως δεν τρέχουν απλά την beta αλλά συνεργάζονται σε bug tracking, προτείνουν ή βρίσκουν λύσεις, δοκιμάζουν προτεινόμενα patches σε συγκεκριμένο hardware και άλλα τέτοια.


Στην  περίπτωση των Vista δώθηκαν κλειδάκια της οριστικής έκδοσης σε όσους (ακόμα και testers της ανοιχτής beta-έκδοσης) είχαν στείλει ένα τουλάχιστο bug-report που επιβεβαιώθηκε από την microsoft!  :Smile:

----------


## noname85

αρα μορει να ειμαστε τυχεροι!!!!!(η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια)

........Auto merged post: noname85 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ωραια και γρηγορα λινκς!!

----------


## Tiven

> Ξαφνικά έγινα forbidden από αυτά τα urls....Κανείς καμία ιδέα γιατί ..?





> Γαμώτο πέσανε .....τα links αυτά !



Ξεπέρασε το account μου το όριο uplink (100MB  :Blink: ) και έγινε suspend. 

Ή κάποιος έδωσε τα links έξω από το adslgr ή κανα google bot βρήκε το αρχείο.


Θα κάνω upgrade και βλέπουμε.

----------


## jim68

Καλησπέρα αν περισσεύει κανένα κλειδάκι για 64bit πμ παρακαλώ
Δεν μπορώ να το πάρω με τίποτα τα 7 τα έστησα όμως.

----------


## leon21

> Καλησπέρα αν περισσεύει κανένα κλειδάκι για 64bit πμ παρακαλώ
> Δεν μπορώ να το πάρω με τίποτα τα 7 τα έστησα όμως.


 καλησπερα εχω 6 ποθ να στα στειλω. :Cool:

----------


## easyrider77

Εχω ενα 80αρι σκληρο μονο, να κανω ενα partition  η να το φορτωσω στο Virtual PC..?  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 


CPU: P4 2GHz /  RAM:1 GB

----------


## sotos65

> Καλησπέρα αν περισσεύει κανένα κλειδάκι για 64bit πμ παρακαλώ
> Δεν μπορώ να το πάρω με τίποτα τα 7 τα έστησα όμως.


Έχουν δημοσιευθεί στην προηγούμενη σελίδα, όπως φαίνεται όλοι τα ίδια παίρνουν...

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=457

----------


## NLeonheart

Οριστε και ενα απο τα πρωτα benchmark που συγκρινει τα Windows 7 beta1 με τα αλλα 2 λειτουργικα συστηματα.

----------


## Tiven

Λεπτομερέστατο  :Razz:

----------


## easyrider77

Σφεντονα φαινεται να πηγαινει ρε NLeonheart..!!

----------


## noname85

ρε παιδια, ενας κωδικος που ειχα παρει με φ5 δεν ειναι στην λιστα.υπαρχει καποια  διαφορα???ακομα δεν τα εχω κατευασει :Thumb down:

----------


## kostelo

Και παντα το λεγα οτι τα XP ειναι πολυ πιο αργα απ' τα vista (not). Φαινεται κι απ το τεστ πλεον... :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## noname85

ναι ειναι διαθεσιμα απο microsoft!!!!

----------


## gkandir

Δε μου λέτε ρε παιδιά, έχει κάνει κάποιος εγκατάσταση των 7 στο VirtualBox; Εγκαθίστανται; Αν ναι, τι επιλέγω «Windows Vista (64 bit)», «Other Windows» ή κάτι άλλο;

Γενικά, υπάρχει κάτι που θα πρέπει να προσέξω;

Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## noname85

ταχυτητες-χαλια

----------


## amoyda

παιδες,κατεβαινει απο technet τωρα,ειναι η 32bit

----------


## noname85

εμενα κατεβαινει με ταχυτητες dial-up

----------


## chimaros

Από microsoft τώρα με 1,3 Μb/sec... TREXATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

----------


## amoyda

Off Topic


		αντε τωρα να φυγω απο τον οτε :Thinking: 



κατι εχουν κανει αυτοι εκει και εφτιαξαν,μεγαλο ρεζιλικι για την ms

----------


## chimaros

Μάλλον το μάτιασα... Έπεσε στα 100ΚΒ/sec...  :Sorry: 
Μην ξεχάσετε να πάρετε και κλειδάκι!!!

----------


## noname85

pause-resume συνεχεια μπας και γινει τιποτα

----------


## STARJOHN

Παιδια μπειτε εδω http://keznews.com/5193_Windows_7_Be...e_for_download για οποιον εχει rapidshare primium.

----------


## George978

> Οριστε και ενα απο τα πρωτα benchmark που συγκρινει τα Windows 7 beta1 με τα αλλα 2 λειτουργικα συστηματα.


τι εινσι αυτο , το κυριακατικο ΠΡΟ-ΠΟ , 1-2-Χ?

----------


## mafia1

ΚΑτεβάζω όολε

----------


## Linus

Επιτέλους κλειδάκι  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## mafia1

Έχουν περάσει 2 λεπτάκαι είναι στο  3% γρήγορο μάλλον

----------


## noname85

τι πραγμα ειναι αυτο, τετοιες ταχυτητες ουτε rapidshare...

----------


## DVader

Κατεβάζω από m$ .Αν τα καταφέρω να τα φέρω ...θα τα ανεβάσω το πρωί σε δικό μου γρήγορο server για να τα πάρετε όσοι δεν τα έχουν πάρει !!! Φέρνω με 100 ...... :ROFL:

----------


## noname85

ρε παιδια με τον download manager μπορω να κοψω τωρα και να συνεχισω αυριο????

----------


## prodromosfan

> ρε παιδια με τον download manager μπορω να κοψω τωρα και να συνεχισω αυριο????


ναι αλλα επιφοβο 
αν κρασαρουν οι σερβερ παλι τι θα γινει???

καλα ms RULEZZZ


και καλα δεν το περιμενανε τετοια ανταποκριση 
βεβαια μετα τα Vista και εγω ψιλοπιστευα οτι πλεον δεν θα βγαζανε OS της προκοπης
ή μπορει και να περιμενανε να πανε για υπνο οι κινεζοι για να μην πηξουν τους server παλι

----------


## mafia1

Εμένα πάντως 2 δευτερόλεπτα κατεβάζει και μετα connecting για 2 δευτερα.20 και έχει κατέβει το 25%

........Auto merged post: mafia1 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

1 mb Τα 2 δευτερόλεπτα

----------


## noname85

44 kb/sec :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## DVader

εμένα λέει connectining  :Razz:

----------


## mafia1

Σε 1:47 τελειώνει

........Auto merged post: mafia1 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

1 ωρα και 47 λ

----------


## arj

Τα κατέβασα από rapidshare. Τα λινκ τα βρήκα από γνωστή και μη εξαιρετέα σελίδα που ασχολείται με τα της microsoft. Στην ίδια σελίδα βρήκα άρθρο με κόλπο το οποίο σου δίνει κλειδί η σελίδα της m$, δεν ξέρω βέβαια εαν θα δουλέψει, τώρα τα εγκαθιστώ σε virtual pc. Θα επανέλθω με νεότερα. Όποιος 8έλει links.. pm me

----------


## mafia1

Εγω όταν πάτησα download μου άνοιξε μια σελίδα με το κλειδί

........Auto merged post: mafia1 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Φτου 283 kb /s

----------


## amoyda

εγω τελειωσα και την 32bit,ολα δικα σας τωρα.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Minotavrs

> Παιδια μπειτε εδω http://keznews.com/5193_Windows_7_Be...e_for_download για οποιον εχει rapidshare primium.


28/12/2008 ανεβασμα... ???

........Auto merged post: Minotavrs πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> εγω τελειωσα και την 32bit,ολα δικα σας τωρα.


Ποια θα στησεις πρωτα και πως? clean install, upgrade ή vmware ?

----------


## karakou

Kάποιος που εγκατέστησε να μας διαφωτίσει;
Ο BOOTLOADER των WINDOWS 7 θα σβήσει τον loader των Βίστα αν τα βάλω σε διαφορετικό δίσκο;
Ακόμα, το Iso που είναι περίπου 3,2 Gb είναι η 64 ή 32 bit έκδοση;

----------


## mafia1

η 64 bit.Η 32 bit είναι 2,44 Gb

----------


## Minotavrs

> Kάποιος που εγκατέστησε να μας διαφωτίσει;
> Ο BOOTLOADER των WINDOWS 7 θα σβήσει τον loader των Βίστα αν τα βάλω σε διαφορετικό δίσκο;
> Ακόμα, το Iso που είναι περίπου 3,2 Gb είναι η 64 ή 32 bit έκδοση;


3,2Gb  ειναι η 64bit επισης εχει hash 
SHA1: E09FDBC1CB3A92CF6CC872040FDAF65553AB62A5

Το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι ο boot loader αλλά τα mp3 σου για αυτο παρε προφυλαξεις μην την πατησεις... σε εμενα εχθες δεν εκοψε τα 3sec που λεει αλλα μου εκανε disable to partition που τα ειχα...

----------


## noname85

2,44-32bit   3,2-64bit

----------


## karakou

Οκ, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tsek

Αυτη τη στιγμή υπάρχε κάποιο λινκ ενεργό για να το κατεβάσω(32βιτ)....???ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Minotavrs

> Αυτη τη στιγμή υπάρχε κάποιο λινκ ενεργό για να το κατεβάσω(32βιτ)....???ευχαριστώ.


http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

Ειναι η 32bit κατεβαζει με 120 kb/s μεγιστο...

Για την 64bit μου το κατεβασε με 1,7 mb/s !!!!

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

----------


## mafia1

Παιδιά!!Μου σταμάτησε στο 99%.Όταν πατάω details λέει downloading και στο connections 3 απο 4 που ήταν.Τι γίνεται.

........Auto merged post: mafia1 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Άκυρο τελικά.Πάτησα μια φορά pause και μετα μια φορά resume και έγραψε finished.To κατέβασα επιτέλους  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: mafia1 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ας πάρουν σειρά άλοι τώρα.

----------


## amoyda

> Ποια θα στησεις πρωτα και πως? clean install, upgrade ή vmware ?


εχω ηδη δοκιμασει την 32bit για λιγο,και σημερα περασα την 64bit.

και οι δυο σαν κυριο λειτουργικο στο laptop.  
(clean install)

----------


## Minotavrs

> εχω ηδη δοκιμασει την 32bit για λιγο,και σημερα περασα την 64bit.
> 
> και οι δυο σαν κυριο λειτουργικο στο laptop.  
> (clean install)


Kαι εγω καπως ετσι την βλεπω να την βαζω στο netbook γιατι επαθα μεγαλη πλάκα εχθες στο desktop και δεν λεει να την ξαναπατησω...

----------


## opener

Διαβαστε και αυτο =




> *Windows 7 security software providers*
> The companies listed below provide security software that is compatible with Windows 7. 
> Just click the company name to see the Windows 7-compatible product they offer....
> ...
> Microsoft is actively working with additional security software independent software vendors (ISVs) so that security software solutions will be available for Windows 7 Beta and Windows 7 RTM. 
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ant...windows-7.aspx

----------


## amoyda

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win...-download.aspx

την εβαλαν και εδω

----------


## Βενζινοδιαζεπίνη

Εγώ αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι το ότι θα καλομάθουμε τώρα και μετά άντε να γυρίζεις στα Vista. Ίδιως σε XP Απαπααα!

Είχε δεν είχε η MS θα μας βάζει να αγοράζουμε πάλι εκτός και αν κάποιος καταφύγει σε άλλου είδους μεθόδους [...]

----------


## tsek

πήγα να το κατεβάσω απο την microsoft .ολα οκ μου έβγαλε το key και όταν πάω να πατήσω την επιλογή ''download now''κάνει πως φορτώνει αλλα μετά τίποτα..βοήθεια τι σμβαίνει?

----------


## mafia1

> Είχε δεν είχε η MS θα μας βάζει να αγοράζουμε πάλι εκτός και αν κάποιος καταφύγει σε άλλου είδους μεθόδους [...]


Γκουχ...γκουχ άλλες μεθόδους γκουχ...

----------


## Papados

> πήγα να το κατεβάσω απο την microsoft .ολα οκ μου έβγαλε το key και όταν πάω να πατήσω την επιλογή ''download now''κάνει πως φορτώνει αλλα μετά τίποτα..βοήθεια τι σμβαίνει?


δεν έιναι τίποτα. "Μπούκωσε" πάλι.

Υπομονή

----------


## mafia1

> πήγα να το κατεβάσω απο την microsoft .ολα οκ μου έβγαλε το key και όταν πάω να πατήσω την επιλογή ''download now''κάνει πως φορτώνει αλλα μετά τίποτα..βοήθεια τι σμβαίνει?


Θέλει έναν download manager της microsoft(akamai μου φαίνεται η κάπως έτσι).Μου το έβγαλε σαν pop up εμένα o ie.To κάνεις ινσταλλ
και αρχίζει.

----------


## DVader

32 bit με DownloadThem από Firefox ήρθε σε 1 ώρα με 400... Παιδιά έχει ημερομηνία κατεβάσματος 24/12/2008.... Είναι λογικό ..? Φέρνω την 64αρα και μετα την κάνω upload σε δικό μου server για να την πάρετε όσοι δεν την έχετε πάρει ήδη και την θέλετε...

----------


## sotisdiv

Ερώτηση:

Μπορώ να κάνω εγκατάσταση σε partition με εγκατεστημένα τα xp χωρίς να τα διαγράψει?

----------


## kostas_pav

Αφού έχει ξεκινήσει επίσημα πλέον γιατί δεν το κατεβάζετε από τη Microsoft να πάρετε και το κλειδί; :Wink: 
Ακόμα και λιγότερη ταχύτητα να έχει θα είστε σίγουροι ότι κατεβάζετε τη σωστή έκδοση. :Smile: 


Εγώ έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένο από την πρώτη γνωριμία. Έστειλα και λίγο feedback. :Smile: 
Το μόνο που δεν μου άρεσε έιναι που δεν είχε μέσα το Windows Mail. :Thinking:

----------


## Tiven

> τι εινσι αυτο , το κυριακατικο ΠΡΟ-ΠΟ , 1-2-Χ?


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## g_angel01

παιδες την κατεβασα & εγω.
θελω να ξερω αν μπορω να εγκαταστησω & τα windows 7 μαζι με τα Vista που εχω τωρα.& αν ναι ποια διαδικασια πρεπει να ακολουθησω?
δεν ειμαστε τωρα να μενουμε χωρις pc & παλι απο την αρχη να βαζουμε τα vista...

----------


## Simpleton

> (...)
> Το μόνο που δεν μου άρεσε έιναι που δεν είχε μέσα το Windows Mail.


Λειτουργικό σύστημα είναι. Υπάρχει αυτό: http://download.live.com/wlmail και πολλές άλλες εφαρμογές που μπορεί να βάλει κανείς.

----------


## kostas_pav

> Αφού έχει ξεκινήσει επίσημα πλέον γιατί δεν το κατεβάζετε από τη Microsoft να πάρετε και το κλειδί;
> Ακόμα και λιγότερη ταχύτητα να έχει θα είστε σίγουροι ότι κατεβάζετε τη σωστή έκδοση.
> 
> 
> Εγώ έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένο από την πρώτη γνωριμία. Έστειλα και λίγο feedback.
> Το μόνο που δεν μου άρεσε έιναι που δεν είχε μέσα το *Windows Mail*.





> Λειτουργικό σύστημα είναι. Υπάρχει αυτό: http://download.live.com/*wlmail* και πολλές άλλες εφαρμογές που μπορεί να βάλει κανείς.


 
Δεν εννοώ το Windows* Live* Mail.

Το *Windows Mail* που υπάρχει και στα Vista εννοώ! :Razz:

----------


## JohnDro

Εγώ δοκίμασα την 64bit και δεν είδα καμία διαφορά σε σχέση με την 64bit vista. Εχω intel core 2 quad    Q6600 με 4g ram και αμφιβάλω πολύ αν θα μπορέσουν να δουλέψουν άνετα σε PC χαμηλών επιδόσεων όπως υποστηρίζει η microsoft.

----------


## tsek

> Θέλει έναν download manager της microsoft(akamai μου φαίνεται η κάπως έτσι).Μου το έβγαλε σαν pop up εμένα o ie.To κάνεις ινσταλλ
> και αρχίζει.


Σε ευχαριστώ,μόλις το έκανα και άρχισε να κατεβαίνει....για να δούμε.. :Smile:  :Thinking:

----------


## geodeath

> πήγα να το κατεβάσω απο την microsoft .ολα οκ μου έβγαλε το key και όταν πάω να πατήσω την επιλογή ''download now''κάνει πως φορτώνει αλλα μετά τίποτα..βοήθεια τι σμβαίνει?


φίλε το ίδιο έπαθα εγώ... κάνε το εξής:

μόλις φτάσεις στην σελίδα που έχει το download link (το οποίο δεν μου δούλευε σε firefox για κάποιο λόγο) κάνε δεξί κλίκ και view page source (σε firefox, αλλα παρόμοιο σε IE). Εκεί μέσα, αν κάνεις αναζήτηση για "download now" θα βρείς ένα link κάπως έτσι :

'javascript**:.....

πάρε αυτό το link, το οποίο ξεκινάει απο το πρώτο ' και αντέγραψέ το σε μια γραμμή διεύθυνσης..

δούλεψε για μένα lol :Razz:

----------


## tsek

> φίλε το ίδιο έπαθα εγώ... κάνε το εξής:
> 
> μόλις φτάσεις στην σελίδα που έχει το download link (το οποίο δεν μου δούλευε σε firefox για κάποιο λόγο) κάνε δεξί κλίκ και view page source (σε firefox, αλλα παρόμοιο σε IE). Εκεί μέσα, αν κάνεις αναζήτηση για "download now" θα βρείς ένα link κάπως έτσι :
> 
> 'javascript**:.....
> 
> πάρε αυτό το link, το οποίο ξεκινάει απο το πρώτο ' και αντέγραψέ το σε μια γραμμή διεύθυνσης..
> 
> δούλεψε για μένα lol


σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για την βοήθεια αλλα το έκανα όπως μου είπε ενας  αλλος φίλος ακριβώς πιο πάνω.

----------


## apostol70

> Δεν εννοώ το Windows* Live* Mail.
> 
> Το *Windows Mail* που υπάρχει και στα Vista εννοώ!


   Από ότι έχει ανακοινώσει η Μιψροσοφτ δεν θα υπάρχει στα Windows 7 έκδοση του Mail. Μόνο Live Mail.

  Κατέβασα την 64μπιτη και μάλλον αύριο θα κάτσω κάνω ένα παρτιτιον για να τα δοκιμάσω

----------


## geodeath

Τα βάζω ήδη με virtual pc και πηγαίνει σφαίρα το install. Άντε να δούμε μετά.

........Auto merged post: geodeath πρόσθεσε 30 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Παιδιά σας δούλεψαν τα παρακάτω;

1) η επισκόπηση με μεγάλα παράθυρα που κάνει όταν έχεις ελαχιστοποιημένα παράθυρα.
Εμένα απλά μου έδειχνε το όνομα της εφαρμογής

2) το κόλπο που πας το ποντίκι κάτω δεξιά και κάνει διάφανα τα παράθυρα για να δείς την επιφάνεια εργασίας.

Δεν μου δούλεψαν και δεν ξέρω γιατί. Μήπως δεν είναι σε αυτή την έκδοση;  :Razz:

----------


## easyrider77

Ta ellhnika de brhka akoma re gmto..

----------


## easyrider77

Τα βρηκα..!  :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## kostask

Το κατεβάζω τώρα με τη γραμμή "τέρμα" στα 1.15Mb/sec σε μισή ωρίτσα θα έχει φτάσει.

Εντυπώσεις όταν κάνω install σε dual boot με τα Vista :Thinking:

----------


## freestyler

Βρήκε κανένας πως μπορεί να αλλάξει τις ρυθμίσεις του pagefile;
Θέλω να το απενεργοποιήσω και δεν με αφήνει (ούτε καν μου εμφανίζει στην λίστα) να επέμβω στις ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## nickvog

Κάπου διάβασα ότι με upgrade πάνω στα Vista... δεν γυρίζει πίσω σε αυτά (λέμε τώρα..), αλλά χρειάζεται εκ νέου καθαρή εγκατάσταση... Ισχύει άραγε ???  :Thinking:

----------


## Manos_Ver

> Τα βάζω ήδη με virtual pc και πηγαίνει σφαίρα το install. Άντε να δούμε μετά.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: geodeath πρόσθεσε 30 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Παιδιά σας δούλεψαν τα παρακάτω;
> 
> 1) η επισκόπηση με μεγάλα παράθυρα που κάνει όταν έχεις ελαχιστοποιημένα παράθυρα.
> Εμένα απλά μου έδειχνε το όνομα της εφαρμογής
> 
> ...


Καλησπέρα, εμένα μου δουλεύουν κανονικά, κοίτα μήπως δεν έχουν περαστεί drivers της κάρτας γραφικών κτλπ. Λογικά θα τους βρεί στο update.

........Auto merged post: Manos_Ver πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ta ellhnika de brhka akoma re gmto..


Στα regional settings αμα πας λογικά θα τα βρείς ως input method.

----------


## thn nila mou...

κατι που είχα γράψει χθές αλλα δεν νομιζω να έδωσε κανεις σημασια:

*καθε κλειδι μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για μεχρι 3 διαφορετικουσ υπολογιστες,*


http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win...aq.aspx#faq2_4


 οποτε ας αρχισουμε να συμπεριφερομαστε σαν κοινοτητα και να αρχισουμε να μοιραζομαστε,ε?

Εγω ζήτησα χθες αλλα δεν μου εδωσε κανενας,τεσπα Όταν δοκιμασα να κατεβασω key και συνεχισα να παταω ανανεωση μου εβγαλε αλλα 3 διαφορετικα keys συνολικα. οποιος θέλει ας μου στειλει pm. απ οτι διαβασα σε παλιοτερα posts ολα τα keys κανουν και για 32 και για 64bit.

----------


## flamelab

> Τα βάζω ήδη με virtual pc και πηγαίνει σφαίρα το install. Άντε να δούμε μετά.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: geodeath πρόσθεσε 30 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Παιδιά σας δούλεψαν τα παρακάτω;
> 
> 1) η επισκόπηση με μεγάλα παράθυρα που κάνει όταν έχεις ελαχιστοποιημένα παράθυρα.
> Εμένα απλά μου έδειχνε το όνομα της εφαρμογής
> 
> ...


Σε non-GPU-accelerated περιβάλλον (σε Virtual machine), δεν θα δουλεψουν, γιατί θελουν 3d acceleration.

----------


## Minotavrs

Μπορει να μου πει καποιος το file hashes της 32bit εκδοσης απο το site της ms...  ?

----------


## geodeath

Ευχαριστώ Manos_ver και flamelab, μου πέρασε απο το μυαλό αλλα δεν βρήκε μόνο του οδηγούς. Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω. Η εμπειρία σας ποιά είναι; Εμένα για virtual machine μου φάνηκε ΠΟΛΥ γρήγορο. Εδώ xp που έχω σε vm τρέχουν πιο αργά. Σκέφτομαι να τα περάσω στο νέτμπουκ... το έκανε κανείς;

----------


## igna

> Σκέφτομαι να τα περάσω στο νέτμπουκ... το έκανε κανείς;


όχι σε νέτμπουκ αλλά σε "λάπτοπ πενταετίας" με μόνο 2x256 DDR1 μνήμη (καταραμένο ATI IGP9100 που το ένα ντιμ του μυρίζει, το άλλο του ξυνίζει..) και celeron 2,8!!! Το σέβεν ρολάρει αξιοπρεπέστατα!!!! το ίδιο γρήγορα με τα XP, ενώ τα vista σέρνονταν.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## l_satsok

> Εγώ δοκίμασα την 64bit και δεν είδα καμία διαφορά σε σχέση με την 64bit vista. Εχω intel core 2 quad    Q6600 με 4g ram και αμφιβάλω πολύ αν θα μπορέσουν να δουλέψουν άνετα σε PC χαμηλών επιδόσεων όπως υποστηρίζει η microsoft.


την ultimate 64bit εγω τη δοκιμασα σε παλιο pc με P4 στα 3,2ghz και 1gb μνημης.
απορω τωρα πως μπηκε...
τρεχει γρηγορα,πιο γρηγορα και απο τα XP.
να μη ξεχναμε ομως οτι δεν ειχε το aero ενεργοποιημενο,δεν ξερω αν το καταργησαν η αν δεν ετρεχε επειδη ηταν αδυνατο το μηχανημα,δεν το εψαξα.
και επισης πρεπει παμπολλες διεργασιες που εχουν τα vista να μην υπαρχουν,τουλαχιστον στην beta εκδοση,δεν ξερουμε τι θα γινει στην κανονικη.
γι αυτο και πηγαινε γρηγορα.
ας μη βιαζομαστε για συμπερασματα.
απενεργοποιηστε στα vista τις περιτες διεργασιες και θα δειτε πως θα πετανε.

κατα τα αλλα η αισθηση και η εμφανιση(πλην αερο) ειναι καθαρα vista.

----------


## STARJOHN

> παιδες την κατεβασα & εγω.
> θελω να ξερω αν μπορω να εγκαταστησω & τα windows 7 μαζι με τα Vista που εχω τωρα.& αν ναι ποια διαδικασια πρεπει να ακολουθησω?
> δεν ειμαστε τωρα να μενουμε χωρις pc & παλι απο την αρχη να βαζουμε τα vista...


Παιδια το ιδιο θελω να κανω και εγω ξερει να μας πει κανεις την διαδκασια?

----------


## l_satsok

> θελω να ξερω αν μπορω να εγκαταστησω & τα windows 7 μαζι με τα Vista που εχω τωρα.& αν ναι ποια διαδικασια πρεπει να ακολουθησω?
> δεν ειμαστε τωρα να μενουμε χωρις pc & παλι απο την αρχη να βαζουμε τα vista...


μπορεις να δοκιμασεις την ιδια διαδικασια οπως με τα winXP.
δε σου εγγυωμαι οτι θα δουλεψει αλλα νομιζω οτι οι πιθανοτητες ειναι 95%,και σε καθε περιπτωση τα vista δεν χανονται.

ας πουμε οτι εχεις τα Vιστα στο C
Χωριζεις αλλο ενα διαμερισμα στον ιδιο δισκο ,μετα απο το C,περιπου 20-50gb,οσο εχει ο καθενας, και το
αφηνεις αδιαμορφωτο.
αν θελεις τα 7 να μπουν στο D ας πουμε,φροντιζεις απο πριν να μην υπαρχει το γραμμα D σε κανενα απο
τα αλλα partitions,δηλαδη με ενα partition manager οπως το acronis αλλαζεις το D αν υπαρχει σε καποιο αλλο γραμμα.

μετα κανεις εγκατασταση των 7 στο αδιαμορφωτο κομματι,κανονικα θα γινουν D και θα εκκινουν μονο αυτα.

μην πανικοβληθειτε οπως κανουν οι περισσοτεροι,τα βιστα υπαρχουν κανονικα απλα εχει αλλαξει ο boot manager στο MBR.

μεσα απο τα win7 βαζετε το προγραμμα easyBCD,ειναι bootmanager editor.
Το τρεχετε,και ακολουθειτε τις οδηγιες που λεει εδω

υπαρχει περιπτωση η τρεχουσα εκδοση του easyBCD να μη μπαινει στα 7,παραξενιες των γουιν ειναι αυτα τι να κανουμε.
τοτε υπαρχει λυση να επαναφερεις τον MBR των βιστα με το cd εγκαταστασης στο repair.
οπως υπαρχει και περιπτωση ο boot manager των 7 να ειναι ιδιος με των βιστα,να αναγνωριζει μονος του και το παλιο λειτουργικο και ολα να γινουν πολυ πιο ευκολα χωρις την βοηθεια του easyBCD.

κανονικα θα δουλεψει.

----------


## pcakias

Λοιπόν συνφορουμίτες,
σας γραφω σπο τα Windows 7 Beta 32-bit . 

Με μία λέξη, *ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ* !!!   

Τα έβαλα σε εναν  P4 2.4 1gb-ram ati 9600 pro.
Σε αυτον τον η/υ ειχα δοκιμασει τα vista  και δεν πηγαιναν με τιποτα.  ΣΕΡΝΟΤΑΝΕ με τον πιον αργο ρυθμο.

Τώρα τα 7, πετάνε !

Η εγκατασταση πηγε πολυ ομαλα.   Αναγνωρισε όλα τα εξαρτηματα πολυ σωστα. 

Ειδε ιντερνετ , ρουτερ κλπ.,   καρφί έκανε και 1 update (νομιζω αυτο με τα MP3).

Μέχρι στιγμής,  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΟ !   

Α, ξέχασα και ενα άλλο σπουδαίο.

Μπορείς να τα εγκαταστησεις και σε νέο η/υ ή σε η/υ με XP.    Με είχε ψαρωσει αυτο που κυκλοφορουσε οτι και καλα πρεπει να τα βαλεις  MONO se VISTA SP1.

Αν και δεν πάω πολύ το Βασιλάκη,  Ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΓΕ στην ομάδα των "7".

υ.γ.
Εβαλα και τα προγραμματάκια μου οκ !
εκτος απο το προγραμμα για να βλεπω τα ISO αρχεια.  Εκει δεν δουλευει το Daemon Tools & Alcohol 120%.

Βρηκα όμως απο το pc magazine, to Power ISO 3.9.  και φαινεται να δουλευει.

Αυτα για την ωρα !  τα ξαναλέμε !

----------


## DVader

Το κατέβασα και εγώ την νύχτα ..... επιτέλους  :Clap:  Θέλετε να το ανεβάσω σε σίγουρο ...δικό μου Server για download..?

Καλημέρα σε όλους  :Smile:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Δεν εννοώ το Windows* Live* Mail.
> 
> Το *Windows Mail* που υπάρχει και στα Vista εννοώ!


Η Microsoft θεωρεί "υποχρεωτικό", όλοι οι χρήστες των Windows 7 και ίσως και των Vista, να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα "Windows Live Essentials", που θα είναι δωρεάν τουλάχιστον για την χρονική περίοδο των Windows 7 (τουλάχιστον τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά).

http://download.live.com (εκεί έχει ένα download button που επιτρέπει να τα κατεβάσετε όλα μαζί).

----------


## nio25

Τα κατεβαζω κι εγω τωρα( αν και τα εχω ηδη δοκιμασει) και τις δυο εκδοσεις (32/64bit) 1,2ΜΒ/s συνολο.Επισης εντυπωση μου εχει κανει οτι ολα τα κλειδια που εχω παρει, με ενα search στο google στα βγαζει σε αλλα site οποτε μαλλον εχουν διαρρευσει....

----------


## kostas_pav

> Η Microsoft θεωρεί "υποχρεωτικό", όλοι οι χρήστες των Windows 7 και ίσως και των Vista, να χρησιμοποιήσουν τα "Windows Live Essentials", που θα είναι δωρεάν τουλάχιστον για την χρονική περίοδο των Windows 7 (τουλάχιστον τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά).


Ναι αλλά εγώ δεν έχω mail @windowslive.com ή @hotmail.com ή @msn.com .

Έχω gmail και θέλω να χρησιμοποιώ pop/imap. Που σημαίνει ότι μας ωθεί σε άλλα pop/imap clients?
Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα... Υπάρχουν αξιόλογα ποργράμματα που μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω.

Δεν μπορεί να με υποχρεώσει να έχω τέτοιο e-mail.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Ναι αλλά εγώ δεν έχω mail @windowslive.com ή @hotmail.com ή @msn.com .
> 
> Έχω gmail και θέλω να χρησιμοποιώ pop/imap. Που σημαίνει ότι μας ωθεί σε άλλα pop/imap clients?
> Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα... Υπάρχουν αξιόλογα ποργράμματα που μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω.
> 
> Δεν μπορεί να με υποχρεώσει να έχω τέτοιο e-mail.


Οπως είπα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα μετά από edit, στη σελίδα http://download.live.com μπορείς να κατεβάσεις όλα τα προγράμματα αυτά, πατώντας το download button.

Για τον email client ειδικά, πάτησε το download button στη σελίδα http://download.live.com/wlmail.

Πες μας εντυπώσεις, αν εγκαταστήσεις κάποιο ή όλα από αυτά.

----------


## amoyda

> Βρήκε κανένας πως μπορεί να αλλάξει τις ρυθμίσεις του pagefile;
> Θέλω να το απενεργοποιήσω και δεν με αφήνει (ούτε καν μου εμφανίζει στην λίστα) να επέμβω στις ρυθμίσεις.


για περαστε απο 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...233472&page=32

----------


## dagas

> Βρήκε κανένας πως μπορεί να αλλάξει τις ρυθμίσεις του pagefile;
> Θέλω να το απενεργοποιήσω και δεν με αφήνει (ούτε καν μου εμφανίζει στην λίστα) να επέμβω στις ρυθμίσεις.


Control Panel -> System -> Advanced System Settings -> Advanced -> Performance (Settings) -> Advanced -> Virtual Memory

----------


## Tiven

> Αν και δεν πάω πολύ το Βασιλάκη,  Ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΓΕ στην ομάδα των "7".



Ο Billy boy είναι παρελθόν...  :Whistle:

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Μπορει να μου πει καποιος το file hashes της 32bit εκδοσης απο το site της ms...  ?


Bλ. συνημμένα


Eνώ είχα πει οτι δε θα ξανασχοληθω με νεο λειτουργικό της Μ$, μπήκα στον πειρασμό και δοκιμασα την 32bit σε παλιό μηχανημα (P4@2,8, 1G, 64M VGA :Razz: ), παει ικανοποιητικά!΄Εχω προβληματα με ελλεψη drivers βεβαια, αλλα αυτό είναι αλλο θέμα.

Στα γραφικά ανέμενα προβλήματα, αλλα εκει την παλεύει. Εκεί που δεν παει καλά είναι με το δίσκο, οπου εμφανίζει μια υπερδραστηριότητα (ρυθμίσεις pagefile ίσως; )

Καλή η προσπάθεια αλλά δε βλεπω καμιά ιδιαίτερη ελάφρυνση, οπότε παλι μονο για δυνατα συστηματα φαινεται καλο το λειτουργικό.
Οπότε καλα καθομαι στη Fedora καi τα ΧP μου.... :Smile:

----------


## Minotavrs

> Bλ. συνημμένα
> 
> 
> Eνώ είχα πει οτι δε θα ξανασχοληθω με νεο λειτουργικό της Μ$, μπήκα στον πειρασμό και δοκιμασα την 32bit σε παλιό μηχανημα (P4@2,8, 1G, 64M VGA), παει ικανοποιητικά!΄Εχω προβληματα με ελλεψη drivers βεβαια, αλλα αυτό είναι αλλο θέμα.
> 
> Στα γραφικά ανέμενα προβλήματα, αλλα εκει την παλεύει. Εκεί που δεν παει καλά είναι με το δίσκο, οπου εμφανίζει μια υπερδραστηριότητα (ρυθμίσεις pagefile ίσως.
> 
> Καλή η προσπάθεια αλλά δε βλεπω καμιά ιδιαίτερη ελάφρυνση, οπότε παλι μονο για δυνατα συστηματα φαινεται καλο το λειτουργικό.
> Οπότε καλα καθομαι στη Fedora καi τα ΧP μου....



Τhanks m8 ολα... ΟΚ  :Worthy:

----------


## amoyda

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=262368

αλλα βλεπω εγω και αλλα η MS...μονο που η τελικη θα θελει και € :ROFL: 
αρχισε την δυσφημηση απο μονη της μετα την ενθουσιωδη αποδοχη απο το κοινο.
ενα δικιο το εχει ομως.

----------


## vasim

Αυτό με το καινούριο FileSystem που είναι; το βλέπει κανένας πουθενά ή εγώ είμαι στραβός;

----------


## treli@ris

Δοκιμασα να κατεβασω παλι τη beta και οι ταχυτητες ειναι σουπερ. Οποιος δεν προλαβε ας μπει τωρα

----------


## prodromosfan

> κατι που είχα γράψει χθές αλλα δεν νομιζω να έδωσε κανεις σημασια:
> 
> *καθε κλειδι μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για μεχρι 3 διαφορετικουσ υπολογιστες,*
> 
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win...aq.aspx#faq2_4
> 
> 
>  οποτε ας αρχισουμε να συμπεριφερομαστε σαν κοινοτητα και να αρχισουμε να μοιραζομαστε,ε?
> ...


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=455
διαβάζουμε και κανα spoiler :Whistle: 

εγω με ενα τετοιο κωδικο τα εγκατεστησα και εκανα και activation

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Λοιπόν συνφορουμίτες,
> σας γραφω σπο τα Windows 7 Beta 32-bit . 
> 
> Με μία λέξη, *ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ* !!!   
> 
> Τα έβαλα σε εναν  P4 2.4 1gb-ram ati 9600 pro.
> Σε αυτον τον η/υ ειχα δοκιμασει τα vista  και δεν πηγαιναν με τιποτα.  ΣΕΡΝΟΤΑΝΕ με τον πιον αργο ρυθμο.


Tι chipset εχει η Μ/Β σου;
 Eμένα με intel 865pe μου βγάζει μια άγνωστη συσκευή on *Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0*

----------


## ownagE_

> Tι chipset εχει η Μ/Β σου;
>  Eμένα με intel 865pe μου βγάζει μια άγνωστη συσκευή on *Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0*


Με την αυτόματη εύρεση λογισμικού των Windows (με internet πάντα on) δε βρίσκει?  :Thinking:

----------


## thn nila mou...

prodromosfan

sorry, my bad.
το διαβασα το spoiler αλλα ηταν ηταν πολυ αργα το βραδυ και δεν καταλαβα ακριβως τι εννουσες...

----------


## NiKapa

Σχετικα με τα mp3 τωρα..το update που κανει κατα την εγκατασταση φτανει ,η θελει το patch anyway ..?

----------


## swing3r

Αν έχεις το 961367 στα installed updates είσαι ΟΚ

----------


## amoyda

http://lifehacker.com/5128404/micros...yline=true&s=x

γιατι βιαζεστε :Razz:

----------


## Jazzer

Εξακολουθεί και δίνει κλειδιά η MS πάντως  :Wink:

----------


## koupatos

Οι πρώτες μου εντυπώσεις είναι ιδιαίτερα θετικές.Είναι αισθητά πιο γρήγορο από τα Vista ( γίνεται αμέσως αντιληπτό ότι είναι κατά πολύ ταχύτερο) , δεν αντιμετώπισα το παραμικρό πρόβλημα συμβατότητας ,κάποιες μικροβελτιώσεις ( όπως superbar,peek,snap,jump lists) μου φάνηκαν αρκετά λειτουργικές.( Επίσης αισθητικά έχει ευτυχώς πιο απαλά χρώματα στο μάτι και δεν είναι glossy όπως τα vista αλλά flat).Εν κατακλείδι μου έδωσε την εντύπωση (με μια πρώτη χρήση ) ενός κατά πολύ ελαφρύτερου , απλούστερου και πιο χρηστικού λειτουργικού.

----------


## kostas_pav

Εγώ δεν κατάφερα να λειτουργήσω το tv tuner. :Thinking:

----------


## flamelab

> Εγώ δεν κατάφερα να λειτουργήσω το tv tuner.


Δοκίμασες "Vista compatibility" ;

Πάντως αυτοί ρημαδοtuners έχουν πάντα προβλήματα.

Τρέχουν καλά μόνο σε 

1)XP (αρχαία)
2)32 bit (ακόμη πιο αρχαία).

----------


## kostas_pav

> Δοκίμασες "Vista compatibility" ;
> 
> Πάντως αυτοί ρημαδοtuners έχουν πάντα προβλήματα.
> 
> Τρέχουν καλά μόνο σε 
> 
> 1)XP (αρχαία)
> 2)32 bit (ακόμη πιο αρχαία).


Αν δεις τι γίνεται όταν ανοίγω το tv tuner software θα σκάσεις στα γέλια.  :Laughing: 

Μαυρίζει ολη η οθόνη και φαίνεται μόνο το παράθυρο του tuner. Καθαρίζεις την μαυρίλα απλά: Σέρνεις κάποιο άλλο παράθυρο σε όλη την οθόνη. :Shifty: 
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Μην αγγίξεις το ΜΗ λειτουργικό παράθυρο του tv tuner. Θα ξαναμαυρίσουν όλα!! :Shocked: 

Πάντως πέρα από την πλάκα ,τους οδηγούς για Vista 64bit φαίνεται να τους δέχτηκε, χωρίς όμως να μπορέσω να δω tv έστω και από το Media Center. :Thinking:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Οταν φτανει 14% σταματαει να κατεβαινει και δεν ξερω γιατι
?

----------


## kostas_pav

> Δοκίμασες "Vista compatibility" ;
> 
> Πάντως αυτοί ρημαδοtuners έχουν πάντα προβλήματα.
> 
> Τρέχουν καλά μόνο σε 
> 
> 1)XP (αρχαία)
> 2)32 bit (ακόμη πιο αρχαία).





> Αν δεις τι γίνεται όταν ανοίγω το tv tuner software θα σκάσεις στα γέλια. 
> 
> Μαυρίζει ολη η οθόνη και φαίνεται μόνο το παράθυρο του tuner. Καθαρίζεις την μαυρίλα απλά: Σέρνεις κάποιο άλλο παράθυρο σε όλη την οθόνη.
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Μην αγγίξεις το ΜΗ λειτουργικό παράθυρο του tv tuner. Θα ξαναμαυρίσουν όλα!!
> 
> Πάντως πέρα από την πλάκα ,τους οδηγούς για Vista 64bit φαίνεται να τους δέχτηκε, χωρίς όμως να μπορέσω να δω tv έστω και από το Media Center.


Τελικά παραμετροποίησα το Media Center και βλέπω TV!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## pcakias

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από pcakias ... 
>   Λοιπόν συνφορουμίτες,
> σας γραφω σπο τα Windows 7 Beta 32-bit . 
> 
> Με μία λέξη, ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ !!! 
> 
> Τα έβαλα σε εναν P4 2.4 1gb-ram ati 9600 pro.
> Σε αυτον τον η/υ ειχα δοκιμασει τα vista και δεν πηγαιναν με τιποτα. ΣΕΡΝΟΤΑΝΕ με τον πιον αργο ρυθμο.





> Tι chipset εχει η Μ/Β σου;
>  Eμένα με intel 865pe μου βγάζει μια άγνωστη συσκευή on *Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0*


Αυτα ειναι τα στοιχεια μου. Αν μπορω να βοηθησω και με κατι άλλο, πες μου.

 Motherboard:
      CPU Type                               Intel Pentium 4, 2400 MHz (18 x 133)
      Motherboard Name                 Gigabyte GA-8IPE1000-G
      Motherboard Chipset               Intel Springdale i865PE
      System Memory                      1024 MB  (PC2700 DDR SDRAM)
      BIOS Type                              Award Modular (08/25/05)

    Display:
      Video Adapter     ATI RADEON 9600 Series  (128 MB)
      3D Accelerator    ATI Radeon 9600 (RV350)

    Multimedia:
        Realtek ALC850 @ Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97

----------


## elise

μετα απο 3 ωρες με windows 7 64bit ολα πανε ομορφα.......

δεν χρειαστηκε ουτε να παω να βρω drivers.... ολα κατεβηκαν μεσω microsoft

----------


## del_ahmettt

> Αυτα ειναι τα στοιχεια μου. Αν μπορω να βοηθησω και με κατι άλλο, πες μου.
> 
>  Motherboard:
>       CPU Type                               Intel Pentium 4, 2400 MHz (18 x 133)
>       Motherboard Name                 Gigabyte GA-8IPE1000-G
>       Motherboard Chipset               Intel Springdale i865PE
>       System Memory                      1024 MB  (PC2700 DDR SDRAM)
>       BIOS Type                              Award Modular (08/25/05)
> 
> ...


Τhanks!  :One thumb up: 
Πάνω-κατω το ίδιο συστημα έχουμε. Μόνο που εγώ έχω μια Αlbatron, που είναι όλο προβήματα...
Δεν χρειαστηκέ να περάσεις drivers για ήχο; Τους βρήκε αυτόματα απο internet; Γιατί απ' οτι βλέπω ουτε το δικό σου Μ/Β εχει drivers για Vista...

Εμένα έχει πιο παλιό  Realtek ALC650 chip και δεν βρίσκω καλούς drivers (εξοδο ηχου έχω παντως),οπότε απο εκει ειναι η "αγνωστη συσκευή".

Θα βαλω πανω μια καινούρια κάρτα PCI που εχω,να ξεμπερδευω.

----------


## tsek

Εμένα έχει πρόβλημα με την εγκατάσταση του zonealarm...δέν ξέρω τι παίζει..καποιο αρχείο dll έχει πρόβλημα..///
για να γράφω ελληνικά τι πρέπει να κατεβάσω?

----------


## pcakias

> Τhanks! 
> Πάνω-κατω το ίδιο συστημα έχουμε. Μόνο που εγώ έχω μια Αlbatron, που είναι όλο προβήματα...
> Δεν χρειαστηκέ να περάσεις drivers για ήχο; Τους βρήκε αυτόματα απο internet; Γιατί απ' οτι βλέπω ουτε το δικό σου Μ/Β εχει drivers για Vista...
> 
> Εμένα έχει πιο παλιό  Realtek ALC650 chip και δεν βρίσκω καλούς drivers (εξοδο ηχου έχω παντως),οπότε απο εκει ειναι η "αγνωστη συσκευή".
> 
> Θα βαλω πανω μια καινούρια κάρτα PCI που εχω,να ξεμπερδευω.


Τώρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι, δεν βρηκε όλους τους οδηγους με την πρώτη. Αλλά με ρώτησε αμέως μετά "Για αυτές τις 4 συσκευες να κατεβάσει drivers απο το ιντερνέτ." 

και όλα πηγαν καλα , αυτοματα και γρηγορα.

----------


## Green Dragon

καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Κατεβάζω τώρα τα Windows 7 για δοκιμή. 
Θέλω να τα εγκαταστήσω σε ένα ξεχωριστό partition του υπολογιστή μου, που έχει σα βασικό λειτουργικό τα vista.
Θα μπορέσω να κάνω dual boot;

----------


## stavros2004

Λοιπον χθες τα εβαλα, δεν μου αρεσαν καθόλου τα windows7. Ειναι μεν πολυ πιο γρήγορα απο τα vista αλλα νομιζω οτι απλως εχουν κανει optimize τα services (κλεισανε οτι ηταν αχρηστο). Κατα τα αλλα τεχνικά δεν διαφωνεί κανεις οτι υπάρχει πρόοδος αλλα στο interface πασχει το θεμα. 

Απαράδεκτο το taskbar, εντελως για newbies και demo users που παιρνουν φορα και κανουν κλικ με το ενα δάκτυλο απο ψηλα..  :Razz:   Καθολου λειτουργικές αλλαγές, ολα στο βωμο της υποτιθέμενης "ομορφιάς".. Το classic theme εν τω μεταξυ σε παει πίσω στο 1997.  :Sad:

----------


## amoyda

> καλησπέρα σε όλους!
> 
> Κατεβάζω τώρα τα Windows 7 για δοκιμή. 
> Θέλω να τα εγκαταστήσω σε ένα ξεχωριστό partition του υπολογιστή μου, που έχει σα βασικό λειτουργικό τα vista.
> Θα μπορέσω να κάνω dual boot;


http://lifehacker.com/5126781/how-to...th-xp-or-vista




> Το classic theme εν τω μεταξυ σε παει πίσω στο 1997.


εδω με βρισκεις απολυτα συμφωνο

----------


## easyrider77

> καλησπέρα σε όλους!
> 
> Κατεβάζω τώρα τα Windows 7 για δοκιμή. 
> Θέλω να τα εγκαταστήσω σε ένα ξεχωριστό partition του υπολογιστή μου, που έχει σα βασικό λειτουργικό τα vista.
> Θα μπορέσω να κάνω dual boot;






Μια χαρα θα κανεις dual boot. Φτιαχνει ενα boot loader ο installer και στο boot σε βαζει σε επιλογεα OS.  :Wink:   :One thumb up: 


Καλα δεν ξερω τι λεγανε τα σVista,  εβαλα τα 7 στο μηχανημα που βλεπετε, αλλα οχι σ αυτο το σκληρο,
σε ενα 30αρι maxtor ATA /133  7ετιας ξεχασμενο σε ενα ραφι στο ντουλαπι γιατι τα χε ψιλοφτυσει,  και ετρεξε ρε το λειτουργικο..!!  :Clap:   :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Ανεβασα κ screen δυο τρεις σελιδες πισω..  :Razz:

----------


## karavagos

> Εμένα έχει πρόβλημα με την εγκατάσταση του zonealarm...δέν ξέρω τι παίζει..καποιο αρχείο dll έχει πρόβλημα..///


64bit?
http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/free/beta/zabeta.html

----------


## emeliss

Έχω την εντύπωση πως έφαγε την μπαταρία του φορητού 20% πιο γρήγορα σε σχέση με τα vista. Θα πρέπει να ξαναμετρήσω τον χρόνο ζωής με τα vista.

Παρατήρησε κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο;

Βρήκε πάντως τα πάντα από οδηγούς. Καλό αν και πρέπει να θεωρείται αυτονόητο στις μέρες μας.

----------


## noname85

δεν μπορω να βγαλω το panda gp2009, και ειμαι χωρις antivirus!!

----------


## flamelab

Βαλε κανένα νορμάλ Antivirus, όχι το Panda.

Αvira AntiVir, Karpersky, έστω (ναι ξεφτιλιζόμαστε) NOD32.

----------


## noname85

ουτε το mcafee μπαινει.εχουν προβλημα με τον windows installer...

........Auto merged post: noname85 πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ρε παιδια πειτε μου ενα καλο antivirus......

----------


## flamelab

Με γράφεις ; Δες ενα ποστ πιο πανω από το δικό σου.

Το Karpersky έχει την καλύτερη συμπεριφορά σε Win7.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Απαράδεκτο το taskbar, εντελως για newbies και demo users που παιρνουν φορα και κανουν κλικ με το ενα δάκτυλο απο ψηλα..   Καθολου λειτουργικές αλλαγές, ολα στο βωμο της υποτιθέμενης "ομορφιάς"..


Και όμως το taskbar είναι από πλευράς UI χοντρή αλλαγή. Συνδιάζει το μοντέλο "taskbar και quiclaunch" των windows με το dock του OS X (από πολλούς έχω ακούσει και για το KDE 4, αλλά η μόνη επαφή που είχα είναι από screenshots  :Embarassed: ).

Features της νέας taskbar:


Χωράει πιο πολλές εφαρμογές, αφού κάθε μία πιάνει λιγότερο οριζόντιο χώρο.Χωράει ΠΟΛΥ πιο πολλά παράθυρα/εφαρμογή αφού by default κάνουν stack (με κόστος ένα παραπάνω click ή ένα hover).Τα αγαπημένα σου προγράμματα, αφού γίνουν pinned είναι στην ίδια θέση είτε τρέχουν είτε όχι.Ακόμα και τα μη-αγαπημένα μπορούν να κουνηθούνε πάνω στην taskbar για να πάνε σε ένα βολικό μέρος.Μπορείς να κάνεις pin αρχεία πάνω στα προγράμματα που έχεις κάνει pin. Έτσι πχ μπορείς να έχεις το σημειώσεις.txt, το σουβλάκια.txt και το πιτσαρίες.txt σε πρώτη ζήτηση ακόμα και αν το notepad δεν έχει από μόνο του επιλογή για recently used files, πόσο μάλλον για favorites.Πιο πολύς χώρος, και μεγαλύτερος στόχος για context menus από τα προγράμματα (που συχνά χρησιμοποιούσαν το system tray για την ίδια δουλειά).
Μαζί με το επιθετικό caching/ prefetching από το OS, την φτηνή ram και τα ssd/ hybrid drives, σε λίγο δεν θα υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε κάτι που επαναφέρεται από ελαχιστοποίηση και κάτι που αρχίζει να τρέχει ενώ ήταν κλειστό. 

Παρόμοια συμπεριφορά μπορούσες να έχεις στο OS X, επιλέγοντας να μην κλείνεις τα προγράμματα που χρησιμοποιείς αλλά μόνο τα παράθυρά τους (στο OS X, το "κλείνω το τελευταίο παράθυρο" δεν σημαίνει κατά κανόνα "κλείνω το πρόγραμμα"). 

Σε συνδιασμό με τα tasks που έχουν τα pinned προγράμματα, τα pinned & prefetched προγράμματα των 7 θα συμπεριφέρονται περίπου όπως τα "ανοιχτά αλλά χωρίς παράθυρα" προγράμματα του OS X.

Για να μην με περάσετε και για κανένα win7 fanboy, πάρτε και μερικά misfeatures: 

Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις pin ένα απλό αρχείο στην taskbar. Πρέπει να το κάνεις pin σε ένα πρόγραμμα *το οποίο έχει association με αυτό τον τύπο*. Έτσι, δεν μπορώ να κάνω pin το σημειώσεις.html στο notepad.Επίσης, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις drag & drop ένα αρχείο σε ένα πρόγραμμα για να το τρέξεις με αυτό, αλλά μόνο για να το κάνεις pin. Αν το πρόγραμμα τρέχει και έχει ανοιχτά παράθυρα, μπορείς να κάνεις drop το αρχείο σε ένα από τα ανοιχτά παράθυρα, αλλά αν δεν τρέχει την πάτησες. Μπορείς να το κάνεις pin, και αυτό μόνο αν υπάρχει association.Το middle-click σε ένα πρόγραμμα στην taskbar δουλεύει ως bring to front. Middle-click στη μικρογραφία ενός παραθύρου, δουλεύει ως alt+f4. Αποφασίστε  :Evil: .
Άσχετα με την taskbar, δεν γίνεται να έχω classic theme *με* hardware acceleration και λοιπά μπλικιμπλίκια (μικρογραφίες στην taskbar και tasks στα pinned προγράμματα); (Στα vista δεν με ενόχλησε, γιατί 1. το aero δεν έκανε τίποτα από άποψη ευχρηστίας εκτός από το ψιλοαδιάφορο win+r 2. δεν τα χρησιμοποίησα εκτός δοκιμών  :Razz: )




> Το classic theme εν τω μεταξυ σε παει πίσω στο 1997.


Το λένε κλασικό για κάποιο λόγο  :Smile: .

----------


## manolism3

> ουτε το mcafee μπαινει.εχουν προβλημα με τον windows installer...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: noname85 πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ρε παιδια πειτε μου ενα καλο antivirus......


Απρόσμενη αύξηση ταχύτητας στον υπολογιστή  μετά από δυο χρόνια σε όλα τα επίπεδα, στην εκκίνηση και στο κλείσιμο του υπολογιστή, στο άνοιγμα σελίδων στο internet, και όλα αυτά  καταργώντας το panda antibirus, και βάζοντας το  AntiVir Personal free. :Worthy:

----------


## noname85

στα win7 ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ!!!

----------


## mafia1

Καλησπέρα εγώ θέλω να τα βάλω σε virtual αλλά δεν ξέρω θα δουλέψει;¨Εχω amd athlon 64 2800+(1.81 Gh).Κάρτα γραφ.ati radeon x1600 256mb,m/b K8N Neo 3 nforce 4 και 1,25 gb ram(900mb περίπου ελεύθερα).Τι λέτε αυτοι που τα έβαλαν;

----------


## NLeonheart

Μολις τα εγκατεστησα κι εγω. Τι να πω... Τετοια διαφορα απο τα vista sp1 δεν την περιμενα.. Και ειναι και beta...
Χαλαρα θα ειναι διαδοχος των XP αν δεν κανουν κανα τραγικο λαθος μεχρι την οριστικη εκδοση..

----------


## sotos65

> στα win7 ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ!!!


Τι εννοείς δεν βγαίνει, επειδή δεν το γράφει; Αφού τα Win 7 δεν έχουν κυκλοφορήσει σε τελική μορφή δεν έχει υποχρέωση να τα υποστηρίξει επίσημα, από την άλλη η personal έκδοση μια χαρά δουλεύει κι ας μην το γράφει...

----------


## Z3RatuL

> Καλησπέρα εγώ θέλω να τα βάλω σε virtual αλλά δεν ξέρω θα δουλέψει;¨Εχω amd athlon 64 2800+(1.81 Gh).Κάρτα γραφ.ati radeon x1600 256mb,m/b K8N Neo 3 nforce 4 και 1,25 gb ram(900mb περίπου ελεύθερα).Τι λέτε αυτοι που τα έβαλαν;


Τα έχω σε virtual με 1GB μνήμη σε AMD Athlon 3700+ (2,2Ghz) περίπου ίδιο μηχάνημα με σένα δηλαδή και παέι μαλιοκούβαρα. Το μόνο θέμα είναι ότι του VMWare η κάρτα γραφικών (και με το VMTools εγκατεστημένο) δεν είναι για πολλά!

----------


## mafia1

Τουλάχιστον παίζει.Το virtual 2007 της microsoft το παίζει;Είναι καλύτερο;Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## opener

> ουτε το mcafee μπαινει.εχουν προβλημα με τον windows installer...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: noname85 πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ρε παιδια πειτε μου ενα καλο antivirus......





> Με γράφεις ; Δες ενα ποστ πιο πανω από το δικό σου.
> 
> Το Karpersky έχει την καλύτερη συμπεριφορά σε Win7.


--------->

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=518

----------


## emeliss

> --------->
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=518


Αυτά προτείνει και το action center. Εγώ έβαλα το avg-free. Το απαράδεκτο είναι πως το εικονίδιο σε πάει απευθείας στα προϊόντα που είναι με πληρωμή αντί στην κεντρική σελίδα.

----------


## flamelab

Τσεκαρα και την x64. 

Είναι δυστυχως, _λιγότερο_ optimised αυτή από την x86, ήταν εμφανής η διαφορά.

----------


## opener

> ... 
> Αυτά προτείνει και το action center. Εγώ έβαλα το avg-free. Το απαράδεκτο είναι πως το εικονίδιο σε πάει απευθείας στα προϊόντα που είναι με πληρωμή αντί στην κεντρική σελίδα.


Αυτα διαβασα πως προτεινει (προς το παρον) η Microsoft, ειναι σιγουρο οτι σε λιγο διαστημα θα παρουσιασουν και οι υπολοιπες εταιρειες security software compatible with Windows 7.

----------


## emeliss

Το action center που είναι στο control panel των win7 και σου βγάζει μηνύματα για τυχόν προβλήματα εννοώ.

----------


## XavierGr

> Τσεκαρα και την x64. 
> 
> Είναι δυστυχως, _λιγότερο_ optimised αυτή από την x86, ήταν εμφανής η διαφορά.


Σοβαρά; Τάπα, και ήθελα πολύ να κάνω το άλμα σε x64 μετά από τόσα χρόνια. Δηλαδή κατάλαβες διαφορά στην αποκρισιμότητα; Και πως τόσοι λένε ότι τα x64άρια Vista είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορα από τα 32άρια;

----------


## opener

> Το action center που είναι στο control panel των win7 και σου βγάζει μηνύματα για τυχόν προβλήματα εννοώ.


Αν και δεν εχω εγκαταστησει τα W7, το καταλαβα (για το action center) ομως και απο το λινκ που παρεθεσα πριν, αν πας στο εικονιδιο του AVG σε βγαζει εδω =

http://www.avg.com/special-download-...windows-7-mssc

----------


## flamelab

> Σοβαρά; Τάπα, και ήθελα πολύ να κάνω το άλμα σε x64 μετά από τόσα χρόνια. Δηλαδή κατάλαβες διαφορά στην αποκρισιμότητα; Και πως τόσοι λένε ότι τα x64άρια Vista είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορα από τα 32άρια;


Μιλάω ειδικά για την Win7 beta. Μου φάνηκε λιγότερο αποκρίσιμη απο την 32bit και πιο βαβούρικη. Τόσο καιρό σε 64bit λειτουργικά, πρώτη φορά είδα να είναι λιγότερο αποκρίσιμη η 64bit  :Thinking:   Νομίζω και κάποιος άλλος το παρατήρησε αυτό.

Περίμενε για την final, ίσως το φτιάξουν.

Kατα τα άλλα, σφαίρα.

----------


## easyrider77

Ειναι πολυ καλο OS παιδια. Μετα απο 7 Χρονια XP, και χωρις να βαλω τα σβηστα ουτε για μυρωδια (βλ. Hardware requirements κλπ..  ) Ετρεξε μεσα απο το MS Virtual PC, ετρεξε μεσα απο ενα μισοκρασαρισμενο σκληρο, τωρα το χω βαλει και τρεχει σε ενα partition 25 GB.. δε μασαει τιποτα λεμε..  :Wink: 

Δες τε κ σε τι μηχανημα τρεχει.. :Whistle:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εγώ το έχω βάλει και κάνει upgrade απο βίστα.

Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε..

----------


## themaxx

εγω απο την αλλη βλέπω πολλά προβλήματα με τους video players. Ειδικά το kmplayer τρελαίνετε κολλάει με το που ξεκινήσει. Vlc σε direct 3d output και mplayer σε evr παιζουν οκ. Επίσης οσοι έχετε nvidia βάλτε τον 181.20 για vista έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στο video απο αυτόν που προτείνουν τα 7. Τελικός δεν βλέπω καμιά πολύ αισθητή βελτίωση και δυο φορες δεν μπορουσα να τερματίσω τον υπολογιστή χωρίς να τρέξω κάτι περίεργο

----------


## easyrider77

Ο KMPlayer δεν παιζει ειπες..? χμμ.. :Thinking:

----------


## sonic

> Αυτα διαβασα πως προτεινει (προς το παρον) η Microsoft, ειναι σιγουρο οτι σε λιγο διαστημα θα παρουσιασουν και οι υπολοιπες εταιρειες security software compatible with Windows 7.


To Nod32 πάντως μια χαρά δείχνει να λειτουργεί, το είχαν τα Βιστα πριν το upgrade και παρέμεινε.

----------


## tsek

λίγο βοήθεια.....τι πρέπει να κατεβάσω για να μπορώ να γράφω ελληνικά????

----------


## sonic

Τίποτα, προσθέτεις γλώσσα από το control panel>Regional settings>keyboards languages και βάζεις και ελληνικά.

----------


## tsek

> Τίποτα, προσθέτεις γλώσσα από το control panel>Regional settings>keyboards languages και βάζεις και ελληνικά.


σε ευχαριστω...θα το κάνω.
για να μήν κάνω και άλλο ποστ,μήπως ξέρετε κάποιο firewall για τα 7?γιατί το zonealarm δεν την παλεύει.. :Thumb down:

----------


## apodem

> σε ευχαριστω...θα το κάνω.
> για να μήν κάνω και άλλο ποστ,μήπως ξέρετε κάποιο firewall για τα 7?γιατί το zonealarm δεν την παλεύει..


Το firewall των windows 7 εάν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει Inbound & outbound rules. πρέπει να είναι αρκετά καλό.

----------


## sonic

Αν έχεις ρουτερ, και όχι μοντεμ, δεν χρειάζεσαι firewall. Αν θες ντε και καλά, το firewall των 7 δείχνει καλό και παραμετροποιήσημο.

----------


## dagas

> εγω απο την αλλη βλέπω πολλά προβλήματα με τους video players. Ειδικά το kmplayer τρελαίνετε κολλάει με το που ξεκινήσει. Vlc σε direct 3d output και mplayer σε evr παιζουν οκ. Επίσης οσοι έχετε nvidia βάλτε τον 181.20 για vista έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στο video απο αυτόν που προτείνουν τα 7. Τελικός δεν βλέπω καμιά πολύ αισθητή βελτίωση και δυο φορες δεν μπορουσα να τερματίσω τον υπολογιστή χωρίς να τρέξω κάτι περίεργο


Εμένα ο kmplayer  παίζει μια χαρά πολυ καλύτερα απο τα Vista

----------


## sonic

Εμένα μου πέταξε BSoD (δυο φορές) καθώς streamαρα video από φάκελο δικτύου. Και με Windows Media Player και με Media Player Classic.

----------


## easyrider77

Οχι μονο παιζει KMPlayer,μη σου πω παιζει και καλυτερα.. :Razz:   Στην αδεια εγκαταστασης εβλεπα κατι υποστηριξη για H264 MPEG4 Flash κλπ..

----------


## aiolos.01

Μετά την αποτυχία των vista η MS θα δώσει την beta των 7 ακόμα και με κυριακάτικες εφημερίδες αν μπορέσει.  :Razz:

----------


## konenas

> Καλά γενικα είναι γνωστό ότι η ώρα της κρίσης είναι κοντά, οπότε μετανοείτε....


Δες και αυτό...
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...96&postcount=1

----------


## semola

Δεν μου φορτώνει το Vobsub ή το ffdshow video decoder απο το K-Lite codec pack ,για εξωτερικούς υπότιτλους με το windows media player.Με το media player classic φορτώνει μόνο το ffdshow!

----------


## Tiven

> Δεν μου φορτώνει το Vobsub ή το ffdshow video decoder απο το K-Lite codec pack ,για εξωτερικούς υπότιτλους με το windows media player.Με το media player classic φορτώνει μόνο το ffdshow!




Off Topic


		Βάλε κανα σοβαρό player. 
KMPlayer/Media Player Classic (Home Cinema)/VLC (έχει βελτιωθεί αρκετά πλέον)

----------


## tls

Well,it's better than Vista.  :Razz:

----------


## Papados

Εγω συνεχίζω να μην μπορώ να κατεβάσω τα 7.

Τρίτη μέρα ταλαιπωρίας και τα νεύρα ντίζες........ :Mad:

----------


## ZHUL

καλημέρα σας,άυτό που παρατηρώ σαν μειονέκτημα στο windows 7 beta είναι που δεν αφήνει το antivirus Που έχω (webroot antivirus ) να κάνει loading καθε φόρα που ανήγω το λαπτοπ.  ουσιαστικά, είναι απενεργοποιημένο!  τι να κάνω???  πως μπορω να ενεργοποίησω το antivirus?  όποιος έχει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ας με βοηθήσει.... :Crying:

----------


## themaxx

@dagas και easyrider77  με τι κάρτα γραφικών  παίζετε στα 7 εγώ είμαι με μια 8600 gt και το km παιζει με τα δικα του codec.  :Confused:  :Badmood:

----------


## easyrider77

Εχει βρει κανενας πως αλλαζει το refresh rate του μονιτορ..? δεν ειχα κ vista ρε γμτο..

----------


## Tiven

> Εχει βρει κανενας πως αλλαζει το refresh rate του μονιτορ..? δεν ειχα κ vista ρε γμτο..


Μέσω drivers της κάρτας γραφικών έχεις δοκιμάσει ?

Μέσω windows γίνεται έτσι : 
*Δεξί κλικ στο desktop > Personalize > Advanced Settings > Monitor > Rate*

Αν έχεις ελληνικά, ακολούθησε τα αντίστοιχα βήματα  :Wink:

----------


## easyrider77

Αυτη στην υπογραφη μου thema.. MX 400.. :Smile:   τα αρχεια ειναι σωστα..? τα wmv τα δουλευει λιγο πιο αργα απο τον Wplayer.. παραδοσιακα.

........Auto merged post: easyrider77 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μέσω drivers της κάρτας γραφικών έχεις δοκιμάσει ?
> 
> Μέσω windows γίνεται έτσι : 
> *Δεξί κλικ στο desktop > Personalize > Advanced Settings > Monitor > Rate*
> 
> Αν έχεις ελληνικά, ακολούθησε τα αντίστοιχα βήματα



Ναι, στα XP τα σεταριζα ετσι οπως λες, στα 7 δεν βλεπω Advanced Settings..


Κατσε να βαλω κ το driver..  :Razz:  



Thanks man.. :Wink:   :One thumb up:

----------


## vasim

Ερώτηση: Την έκανα download κανονικά και πήρα και κλειδί.

Την έβγαλα από ένα λαπτοπι που έχω. Αν θελήσω να την ξαναβάλω είτε στο ίδιο πισι είτε σε άλλο με το ίδιο κλειδί να γίνει ενεργοποίηση;

----------


## amoyda

ναι,γινεται

----------


## dvm

Ρε παιδιά καταφέρατε να το κατεβάσετε; Προσπάθησα προχθές, αλλά μου ζήταγε είτε activex plugin είτε java;

----------


## vasim

κολλούσε πάντως. 

Έτρεξα και το performance index rating και μου έσκασε στα μούτρα!!!

----------


## easyrider77

Τελικα εκανε Conflict  o driver με τον player και δεν επαιζε βιντεο ουτε ο WPlayer και τον εστειλα..

Τι ναι αυτο ρε παιδια..?  :Mad:  θελει το 65% της CPU..!! ρουφιανος των Δισκογραφικων και Studios μου φαινεται.. 

Αντε, να βρουμε κανα τροπο να το σουταρουμε..   :Razz:

----------


## globalnoise

> Εγω συνεχίζω να μην μπορώ να κατεβάσω τα 7.
> 
> Τρίτη μέρα ταλαιπωρίας και τα νεύρα ντίζες........


Τόσο νευριασμένος που ξέχασες να μας πεις που ακριβώς αντιμετωπίζεις πρόβλημα  :Wink:

----------


## geovision

> Τελικα εκανε Conflict  o driver με τον player και δεν επαιζε βιντεο ουτε ο WPlayer και τον εστειλα..
> 
> Τι ναι αυτο ρε παιδια..?  θελει το 65% της CPU..!! ρουφιανος των Δισκογραφικων και Studios μου φαινεται.. 
> 
> Αντε, να βρουμε κανα τροπο να το σουταρουμε..




Δεν γίνεται σύμφωνα με αυτό : http://forums.microsoft.com/MSDN/Sho...13722&SiteID=1

----------


## easyrider77

Ε, καλα.. τοσα καλοπαιδα θα ασχοληθουνε με το θεμα.. δε θα βρουνε ακρη..?   :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## Papados

> Τόσο νευριασμένος που ξέχασες να μας πεις που ακριβώς αντιμετωπίζεις πρόβλημα


Μου κοβόταν πάντα γύρω στο 1G.

Μόλις πριν από λιγο κατέβηκε όλο :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## easyrider77

Οποιος εχει προβλημα με τον KMPlayer κατεβαστε την προηγουμενη εκδοση που δουλευει τζαμι στα 7.  :Wink:   :One thumb up: 

ADSLgr.com - Downloads - KMPlayer (x86-Win-All) 2.9.3.1428

----------


## STARJOHN

> To Nod32 πάντως μια χαρά δείχνει να λειτουργεί, το είχαν τα Βιστα πριν το upgrade και παρέμεινε.





Και σε μενα λειτουργει κανονικα.Παντως η πρωτη εκτιμηση  ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ ελαφρυ λειτουργικο ακομα και οι σελιδες του ιντερνετ ανοιγουν σφαιρα.Την taskbar τηνβρισκω ελκυστικη.Νομιζω ειναι μια καλη προσπαθεια της Microsoft.Θα διεξει με την τελικη εκδοση νομιζω.Παντως νομιζω ειναι πολυ καλυτερα απο τα vista.

----------


## mistac75

Τελικά ρε παιδιά έχει ενεργοποιημένο το Aero; Γιατί εκεί θα δείξει  -μεταξύ άλλων- το αν το σηκώνουν οι μικροί Η/Υ

----------


## mafia1

Παιδιά πόση ώρα θέλει να εγκατασταθει σε microsoft virtual pc 2007;Με 600 mb ram θα τρέχει;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Έβαλα τα 7ρια ως κύριο λειτουργικό στο desktop μου.
Σταθερά όσο τα vista αλλά αρκετά πιο γρήγορα, αναγνώρισαν ΟΛΕΣ τις συσκευές χωρις drivers κ ιστορίες.

Επίσης για ακόμη μια φορά φαίνεται το επίπεδο του kaspersky που δε μασάει μία και παίζει κανονικότατα.

----------


## Green Dragon

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω και εγώ δύο απορίες που έχω:

1. Σε desktop με:

    Intel coreduo E2200,    Asus P5B-VM με chipset Intel® G965 / ICH8 και ενσωματωμένη Intel® GMA         X3000    1Gb μνήμη DDR2
ποιά έκδοση είναι προτιμότερο να βάλω 32 ή 64bit;

2. Δοκίμασα σε Windows 7 64bit, to ccleaner.
Στο τμήμα "καθαριστής", κάνει διαγραφή των άχρηστων αρχείων.
Στο τμήμα "μητρώο" όμως δεν κάνει διαγραφή άχρηστων παραμέτρων του μητρώου. 
Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ναι.

Να μη χρησιμοποιείς ccleaner κλπ προγράμματα για ένα λειτουργικό που μόλις βγήκε.

----------


## sonic

Καλύτερα να μην χρησιμοποιεί καθόλου, γιατι τελικά ούτε σε παλιά λειτουργικά ξέρουμε τι κάνουν ακριβώς (μιλάω για registry).

----------


## easyrider77

> Παιδιά πόση ώρα θέλει να εγκατασταθει σε microsoft virtual pc 2007;Με 600 mb ram θα τρέχει;



Δυσκολο φιλε. Εμενα με 1GB σερνοτανε..  :Wink: 

Κανε ενα partition στο σκληρο σου καλυτερα ( 20-30GB), και τρεξτο εκει.   :Wink:   :One thumb up: 

Να ενα Free προγραμμα για αυτη τη δουλεια. EASEUS Partition Manager


EDIT: Ειναι σα να τρεχουν 2 λειτουργικα παραλληλα, σε ενα PC..

----------


## Green Dragon

> Ναι.
> Να μη χρησιμοποιείς ccleaner κλπ προγράμματα για ένα λειτουργικό που μόλις βγήκε.





> Καλύτερα να μην χρησιμοποιεί καθόλου, γιατι τελικά ούτε σε παλιά λειτουργικά ξέρουμε τι κάνουν ακριβώς (μιλάω για registry).


Δηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά, εσείς για καθαρισμό του δίσκου, της registry και defragment χρησιμοποιείται τα εργαλεία που έχουν τα windows 7;

----------


## sonic

Για defrag, jkderfag, cleanup, windows, αλλά μην τρελαίνεσαι κιόλας, σε φρέσκια εγκατάσταση δεν θα έχεις και καμιά διαφορά μεγάλη.

Edit: δεν θα δεις καμία διαφορά.

----------


## easyrider77

Ειδικα το Ccleaner δε νομιζω να εχει προβλημα.. κανει την ιδια δουλεια που κανει κ στα Vista, αφου τρεχουν το ιδιο kernel.

http://www.ccleaner.com/help/faq/ins...aner-work-with

........Auto merged post: easyrider77 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τελικα εβαλα τον οδηγο της GPU και τωρα δεν παιζει καθολου βιντεο.. τι το πιασε ρε π...  :Mad:

----------


## mafia1

> Δυσκολο φιλε. Εμενα με 1GB σερνοτανε.. 
> Κανε ενα partition στο σκληρο σου καλυτερα ( 20-30GB), και τρεξτο εκει.


Επειδή είναι beta δεν θέλω και πολλά πολλά μαζί του αλλά είδα κάποιους που με 600 mb πήγαινε σχετικά γρήγορα.Τέλος πάντων θα δοκιμάσω με τα 600 σε virtual της microsoft 2007
και άμα δουλέψει δούλεψε.Αλλιώς όταν βγεί το παίρνω τζαμπέ καταλαβαίνεις απο που  :Pirateflag:   :Pirateflag:   :Pirateflag:

----------


## WagItchyef

Εγώ κατεβάζω με bittorrent, μία "virtual appliance" με τα Windows 7 Beta 1, από το επίσημο site του VMWare (η οποία παίζει με τον δωρεάν VMWare Player).

http://www.tuxdistro.com/torrents-details.php?id=1434

http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/63752

----------


## easyrider77

> *Επειδή είναι beta δεν θέλω και πολλά πολλά μαζί του* αλλά είδα κάποιους που με 600 mb πήγαινε σχετικά γρήγορα.*Τέλος πάντων θα δοκιμάσω με τα 600 σε virtual της microsoft 2007*
> και άμα δουλέψει δούλεψε.Αλλιώς όταν βγεί το παίρνω τζαμπέ καταλαβαίνεις απο που




Φιλε ισα ισα το αντιθετο θα πετυχεις ετσι, γιατι το partition ειναι στην ουσια ξεχωριστος σκληρος.

Αν ειναι να ζοριστει θα ζοριστει μεσω Virtual PC, και οχι σε καθαρη εγκατασταση σε Partition..  :Wink:   :One thumb up:

----------


## dagas

> @dagas και easyrider77  με τι κάρτα γραφικών  παίζετε στα 7 εγώ είμαι με μια 8600 gt και το km παιζει με τα δικα του codec.


Με μια 9600gt που έχει το Laptop.
Θεωριτικά δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Δοκίμασε την τελευταία έκδοση του ΚΜΡ

----------


## swing3r

Έχω βάλει την 64 έκδοση εδώ και 3 μέρες, dual boot μαζί με τα vista (επίσης 64) . Όλα καλά και ωραία, είναι γεγονός ότι είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητικά. 

Σήμερα είπα να δοκιμάσω το online game EVE Online, έφτιαξα ένα trial account και προσπάθησα να παίξω στα vista. Λέω προσπάθησα γιατί δεν τα κατάφερα, συνεχή errors και CTD. Όπως διαπίστωσα με μια αναζήτηση σε διάφορα sites είναι αρκετά κοινό το πρόβλημα στα vista για το συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι. Αφού απογοητεύτηκα μια και φαινόταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον game, είπα να το δοκιμάσω και στα 7. Ε λοιπόν έπαιξα άνετα και χωρίς το παραμικρό σφάλμα. Ίδιοι drivers και στα 2 (181.20 WHQL), ίδιες ακριβώς ρυθμίσεις στα γραφικά, στο ένα λειτουργικό απλά αρνείται να παίξει και στο άλλο ουτε κιχ. 

Περίπτωση να είναι προβληματική η εγκατάσταση μου των vista δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει, είναι αρκετά φρέσκια (1 μήνα) και δεν αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα σε άλλα παιχνίδια.

Δε θέλω να πω μεγάλα λόγια, ίσα ίσα δεν είμαι από αυτούς που ενθουσιάστηκαν με τα 7 - αν και σαφώς μου αρέσουν. Αλλά με κάτι τέτοια που βλέπω μάλλον αρχίζω να πείθομαι ότι κάτι καλό γίνεται.

----------


## Tiven

Προβλήματα με Vista + EVE Online ? Που είναι κοινό το πρόβλημα δηλαδή γιατί εγώ το έχω δοκιμάσει παντού και σε 32 και σε 64 και είναι μια χαρά και δεν βλέπω τίποτα στα forums τόσους μήνες  :Thinking: 

( Και σε nvidia και σε ati )

----------


## NeK

Το έστησα εδώ και 2-3 μέρες στο laptop μου έναν HP pavillion T7200 2GHz, με 2GB μνήμη και μου έχει αφήσει τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις. Πριν είχα XP pro και μπορώ να πω πως το usage των πόρων είναι ακόμα λιγότερο με τα w7 και είναι πολύ ανταποκρίσιμο και απροβλημάτιστο. 

Και ένα μικρό review:

*Προβλήματα και σταθερότητα*

Δεν αντιμετώπισα κανένα πρόβλημα με κάνεναν driver και όλες οι συσκευές δουλέψαν απροβλημάτιστα αμέσως, κάνει κανονικά hibernation, κανένα πρόβλημα με δίκτυο, απροβλημάτιστο το UI του κλπ. Από προγράμματα του έστησα το OpenVPN (από τα πιο "δύσκολα") και έπαιξε χωρίς πρόβλημα μόνο ο installer του αρνιόταν να κάνει την εγκατάσταση γιατί δεν αναγνώριζε το λειτουργικό, αλλά το έλυσα αυτό ορίζοντας το σε compatibility mode vista, επίσης χρησιμοποιώ remote desktops, nx clients, firefox κ.α.

*Παλιό hardware*

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι πως το laptopάκι είναι 3 χρονών και έκατσαν τα w7 σαν να ήταν σχεδιασμένος για αυτά, αυτό με χαροποίησε γιατί πριν χρόνια ένα laptop 2-3 χρόνων θεωρούταν ξεπερασμένο και παμπάλαιο και κανείς δεν θα σκεφτόταν να έβαζε ένα νέο bleeding-edge beta λειτουργικό και να περίμενε να παίξει, πόσο μάλλον να πηγαίνει και σφαίρα.

*User Interface* 

Το interface του και οι καινούριες του λειτουργίες μου άρεσαν και τις βρίσκω πολύ χρήσιμες ειδικά η νέα φιλοσοφία της taskbar και το pin-unpin με απλά εικονίδια είναι πολύ λειτουργικά και το λέω εγώ αυτό που μέχρι και πρόσφατα ό,τι windows δούλευα το είχα σε classic "theme" και έκοβα σχεδόν τα πάντα από effects, ειδικά τον windows explorer τον είχα τελείως classic.

*Windows Explorer*

Ποτέ δεν συμπάθησα τον explorer των XP με εκείνο το άθλιο αριστερό πλάισιο πληροφοριών που περισσότερο σε μπέρδευε παρά σε βοηθούσε σε τίποτα, αυτό ήταν το χειρότερό μου και η πρώτη μου κίνηση πάντα ήταν να το κάνω disable και στην θέση του να εμφανίζεται το *folder tree* για να μπορώ να το δουλεύω. Γενικά μου άρεσε πολύ ο Explorer όπως είναι default στα windows 2000/2003 γιατί το θεωρώ πως είναι το πιο λειτουργικό layout από όλα. Έτσι λοιπόν ούτε συζήτηση για τον explorer των Vista που είναι ακόμα πιο χειρότερα τα πράγματα εκεί. Τα windows 7 όμως, λες και άλλαξαν τα μυαλά τους 180 μόιρες, το γύρισαν στο παλιό καλό layout και βγάλαν το απαίσιο αριστερό πλαίσιο και... βάλαν το tree (!) και έτσι το βρήκα πολύ λειτουργικό!

*Προγραμματισμός*

Το πιο σημαντικό από όλα γιατί έχουν αλλάξει πάρα πολλά πράγματα και στην ουσία είναι new ground για τον προγραμματιστή. Και επειδή ξέρω πως έχουν αλλάξει πολλά στον kernel και στα frameworks του (πάρα πολλά!) ψιλοφοβάμαι πως θα έχει προβλήματα. Ακόμα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τίποτα, γιαυτό και δεν έχω να κάνω κάποιο άλλο σχόλιο, θα επανέλθω μόλις έχω σχηματίσει κάποια γνώμη.

*Γενικά*

Είναι φανερό πως έχουν κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά στον kernel και οι καινοτομίες του έχουν πιάσει τόπο. Σαν ταχύτητα είναι σαν τα Windows XP μην πω και πιο γρήγορα, σαν λειτουργικότητα είναι καλύτερο και φυσικά και σαν εμφάνιση. Με λίγα λόγια για εμένα είναι καλύτερο από τα xp και αποφάσισα να το κρατήσω έστω και beta!  :One thumb up:

----------


## amoyda

επισης μην ξεχνατε την επιλογη taskbar buttons

----------


## swing3r

> Προβλήματα με Vista + EVE Online ? Που είναι κοινό το πρόβλημα δηλαδή γιατί εγώ το έχω δοκιμάσει παντού και σε 32 και σε 64 και είναι μια χαρά και δεν βλέπω τίποτα στα forums τόσους μήνες 
> 
> ( Και σε nvidia και σε ati )


Με το "κοινό" δεν εννοώ ότι συμβαίνει σε όλους... Ορίστε και σε τι αναφέρομαι:
http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingamebo...hreadID=970524
http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingamebo...hreadID=686575

Το ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα δε βλέπω να έχει κάποια σημασία για αυτούς που το έχουν

----------


## amoyda

> Είναι φανερό πως έχουν κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά στον kernel και οι καινοτομίες του έχουν πιάσει τόπο. Σαν ταχύτητα είναι σαν τα Windows XP μην πω και πιο γρήγορα, σαν λειτουργικότητα είναι καλύτερο και φυσικά και σαν εμφάνιση. Με λίγα λόγια για εμένα είναι καλύτερο από τα xp και αποφάσισα να το κρατήσω έστω και beta!


ειναι φανερο οτι τα ερωτευτηκες οπως και εγω :Razz:  :One thumb up:

----------


## manosdoc

Έλειπα λίγο από το νήμα και βλέπω λίγο της κακομοίρας από απόψεις.
Ας πούμε και μεις που το τρέχουμε 1 μήνα και βάλε, και έχουμε γυρίσει αρκετά 32/64.

Λοιπόν :
1. Τα Vista x64 σε 3 διαφορετικά συστήματα ήταν αισθητά πιο γρήγορα από 7 x64.
Το memory footprint των 7 ήταν ασφαλώς μειωμένο έως και 50%
2. Τα Windows 7 έχουν πολλούς ανώριμους οδηγούς. Σε σημείο που οι επιδόσεις ΙΟ,γραφικών και λοιπά να χάνουν κατά κράτος από Vista x64. Η καλή δουλειά στα API και στα στοιχεία του Kernel χάνει προς το παρόν με τους ανώριμους drivers.
3. Τα Windows 7 αν και θέλουν τρομερή εξοικοίωση καθώς πρέπει να δεις σε βάθος τις επιλογές σου στο UI και να αναθεωρήσεις πρακτικές που έκανες πιο πριν, μετά από 1,5 μήνα μπορώ να πω με άνεση είναι πιο ξεκούραστα ( και κυρίως, "αθόρυβα" στην παροχή πληροφοριών σαν UI )
4. Όσοι μασάν ακόμη την καραμέλα Vista suckzz και Windows 7 Rocks ( Tα νέα XP κλπ... XP και ξερό ψωμί )  και λοιπά παταγωδώς αποδεικνύουν πως δεν έχουν στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις. Aν τα 7 beta σας φάνηκαν αποκρίσιμα μάλλον δεν έχετε δει σωστά στημένα Vista. Τα Vista την δεδομένη στιγμή είναι μακράν ταχύτερο/πληρέστερο/ώριμο λειτουργικό.

5. Πρόκειται για beta ( κώδικας ακόμη γράφεται, πρέπει να υπάρχει και μισό κιλό debugging μαζί με 2/3 μη βελτιστοποιημένου κώδικα ). Αν έτσι είναι από beta είναι καταδικασμένα να πετύχουν. Όσοι είχαν στα χέρια τους beta των Vista, θα θυμούνται αλλοπρόσαλλες καταστάσεις.

6. Μεγάλες βελτιώσεις παρατήρησα στο δικτυακό κομμάτι τους, καθώς και στην διαχείρηση ενέργειας. Παρόλα αυτά είναι πιο ενεργοβόρα προς το παρόν, η δυναμική των τρομερών βελτιώσεων θα φανεί στην τελική έκδοση.

Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## l_satsok

> Όσοι μασάν ακόμη την καραμέλα Vista suckzz και Windows 7 Rocks ( Tα νέα XP κλπ... XP και ξερό ψωμί ) και λοιπά παταγωδώς αποδεικνύουν πως δεν έχουν στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις. Aν τα 7 beta σας φάνηκαν αποκρίσιμα μάλλον δεν έχετε δει σωστά στημένα Vista. Τα Vista την δεδομένη στιγμή είναι μακράν ταχύτερο/πληρέστερο/ώριμο λειτουργικό.


επιτελους ,πεστα
γιατι ολοι δοκιμαζουν τα φτηνα vista home και τρωνε το παραμυθι.
τα σωστα vista ειναι μονο τα ultimate 64,ολες οι 32 bit εκδοσεις ειναι για να γκρινιαζουν οι συντηρητικοι των XP.
και οσοι εχουν την απαιτηση για λειτουργικο που να τρεχει γρηγορα ο pentium 3 τους εν ετει 2009 ζουν σε αλλο πλανητη αφου αυτα τα μηχανηματα επρεπε να εχουν ανακυκλωθει προ ετων.

εχω δοκιμασει κι εγω τα 7,ελαφρα ειναι,πολυ ελαφρα,αλλα μαλλον αυτο ειναι παγιδα.
τα εκαναν ετσι με ελαχιστες υπηρεσιες ενεργοποιημενες ωστε να δημιουργησουν κλιμα και να 
πεσουν μετα απο ενα χρονο ολοι με τα μουτρα να τα αγορασουν.
και βλεπω οτι ηδη δημιουργειται κλιμα,ειστε ολοι ενθουσιασμενοι και ο κυριωτερος λογος ειναι επειδη τρεχει ανετα στο παλιο λαπτορακι η στον celeron πενταετιας,αυτο δεν ειναι καλο.

----------


## NeK

@Manosdoc και l_satkok

Έχετε επιχειρήματα για αυτά που λέτε;

----------


## l_satsok

επιχειρηματα;

τα vista 64 ακομη και με 100 processes μου τρεχουν σφαιρα,το photoshop ας πουμε ανοιγει πληρως σε 2 δευτερολεπτα ακριβως.

τα δε 7 ετρεχαν με μονο 22 processes και ετρωγαν μονο 450mb μνημης.ε ειναι δυνατον να μην ειναι γρηγορα ετσι;;
και χωρις το αερο theme που τρωει πολλους πορους απο καθε συστημα.

----------


## NeK

Λες δηλαδή πως τα w7 όχι μόνο είχαν χαμηλότερο footprint, ήταν και πολύ γρήγορα. Που είναι το πρόβλημα τότε;

----------


## amoyda

> εχω δοκιμασει κι εγω τα 7,ελαφρα ειναι,πολυ ελαφρα,αλλα μαλλον αυτο ειναι παγιδα.
> τα εκαναν ετσι με ελαχιστες υπηρεσιες ενεργοποιημενες ωστε να δημιουργησουν κλιμα και να 
> πεσουν μετα απο ενα χρονο ολοι με τα μουτρα να τα αγορασουν.


.

εσυ γιατι δεν παρεμεινες στα xp και αγορασες τα vista?  

τοσο κοσμος κανει ακομα και σημερα την δουλεια του με τα XP και χωρις 64bit,αρα εισαι ο πρωτος που επεσε στην παγιδα της ms.   











> και βλεπω οτι ηδη δημιουργειται κλιμα,ειστε ολοι ενθουσιασμενοι και ο κυριωτερος λογος ειναι επειδη τρεχει ανετα στο παλιο λαπτορακι η στον celeron πενταετιας,αυτο δεν ειναι καλο.


μα φυσικα και ειναι καλο,διοτι ο μεσος  οικιακος χρηστης αυτο αυτο ακριβως ζηταει,
να εχει ενα συχρονο,σταθερο,και ομορφο λειτουργικο να κανει την δουλεια του,φθηνα και οικονομικα και οχι το Χ 16πυρηνο επεξεργαστη με την Χ4 καρτα φραφικων και Χ tera μνημη για τις απαιτησεις του λειτουργικου.
και ναι εχουν πεσει οι τιμες αλλα αυτος δεν ειναι λογος να αναβαθμιζουμε καθε χρονο,διοτι καποιοι αλλοι αποφασισαν ετσι.
και εκει σαν προιον εχουν αποτυχει τα vista παταγωδως.

----------


## l_satsok

> Λες δηλαδή πως τα w7 όχι μόνο είχαν χαμηλότερο footprint, ήταν και πολύ γρήγορα. Που είναι το πρόβλημα τότε;


ειπα γω για προβλημα στα 7;
για τα vista ειπα,οτι ειναι παρεξηγημενα.
τα vista 64.
διαβασε πιο προσεκτικα.

τα 7 αν και beta πανε καλα γιατι στην ουσια ειναι ετοιμος κωδικας,δεν ειναι νεος,αδειασμενα vista ειναι.
θα τα δουμε οταν βγουν επισημα.

εγω δεν κατηγορω κανενα λειτουργικο,αλλωστε ειμαι απο τους πρωτους που δοκιμαζουν παντα οτιδηποτε καινουργιο και αλλαζω πρωτος.




> εσυ γιατι δεν παρεμεινες στα xp και αγορασες τα vista?
> 
> τοσο κοσμος κανει ακομα και σημερα την δουλεια του με τα XP και χωρις 64bit,αρα εισαι ο πρωτος που επεσε στην παγιδα της ms.


γιατι εχω θειο στην ms και μου τα δινει τσαμπα.
ειναι φανερο οτι δεν εχεις δοκιμασει ποτε 64bit λειτουργικο.

----------


## amoyda

> γιατι εχω θειο στην ms και μου τα δινει τσαμπα.
> ειναι φανερο οτι δεν εχεις δοκιμασει ποτε 64bit λειτουργικο.


φυσικα,για ποιον λογο να το κανω?
για να παιδευομαι με τα 32bit προγραματα και οδηγους σε 64bit λειτουργικο? 

 η μονο και μονο επειδη τα vista 64bit τρεχουν καλυτερα απο 32bit

----------


## kostas_pav

> φυσικα,για ποιον λογο να το κανω?
> για να παιδευομαι με τα 32bit προγραματα και *οδηγους σε 64bit* λειτουργικο? 
> 
> η μονο και μονο επειδη τα vista 64bit τρεχουν καλυτερα απο 32bit


Αυτό πλέον δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως δικαιολογία. :Smile: 

Πλέον ΟΛΕΣ οι εταιρίες βγάζουν 64bit drivers. :Wink: 

Τώρα αν έχεις υλικό 6+ χρόνων ίσως εκεί αντιμετοπίσεις πρόβλημα.
Αλλά στα παλιά υλικά δεν είναι που η Microsoft εντάσει τους drivers τους στο λειτουργικό από πριν ώστε να είναι plug and play? :Thinking:

----------


## amoyda

συμφωνοι,μεχρι σε ενα σημειο ομως
οριστε το φακελον με τα 32bit,μερικα ειναι και σε 64bit οπως ο internet explorer.
απο αυτα που εχω εγκαταστησει εγω (2-3 ολα και ολα) μονο το 7zip ειναι 64bit.
το kaspersky και μtorrent ειναι 32bit.
φυσικα θα εγκατασταθουν και μερικα ακομα,ελπιζω να ειναι σε 64bit

----------


## del_ahmettt

Όσοι θεωρείτε ότι τα 7 μοιάζουν το ίδιο σβέλτα με τα ΧP,μήπως δε μπήκατε ποτέ στον κόπο να παραμετροποιήσετε/ελαφρύνετε τα ΧP στα μέτρα σας  :Question: 
Παίρνεις πχ ενα laptop και τρεχουν 50 εφαρμογές με το καλημέρα, έτσι χωρίς να κανεις τίποτα....

Έχετε μήπως ποτέ δοκιμάσει την «πειραγμένη» έκδοση XP Essential 3;

Συμμερίζομαι και εγώ την άποψη που λέει οτι η Μ$ «άκουσε» τη γκρίνια εκατομμυρίων fan της και απλώς έφτιαξε μια by default ελαφρότερη εκδοχή των Vista... Νεα στοιχεια ουσίας 0! Θα ανέμενα τουλάχιστον ενα πιο συγχρονο FS.
Οφειλω όμως να παραδεχτώ ότι τα Windows 7, τουλαχιστον τα 32bit που δοκίμασα, φάνηκαν εξαιρετικά σταθερά για *Beta* λειτουργικό!

YΓ. Τα γραφόμενα μου εννοείται χώρις διαθεση κακοπροαίρετης κριτικής, flamewar κτλ...  :Smile:

----------


## jimn

Αντε να δούμε!!!!

----------


## Minotavrs

Aντι να μπαίνουμε σε ατέρμονες συζητήσεις με vs για τα 32 & 64 bit δεν καθόμαστε να γραψουμε τι εφαρμογες βαλαμε και μας δουλεψαν απροβληματιστα στην εκδοση που εχει ο καθενας μας..... ετσι ωστε να βοηθηθουν ολοι οσοι θελουν να τα δοκιμασουν?

Ξεκινωντας στην 32bit εκδοση φοραω:

Kaspersky Internet Security
Adobe cs2
Adobe reader
Flash FXP
Flash Get
Mozilla Firefox 3.05
GOM Player
Klite Mega codec PAck
μtorrent
MS Office 2007 
DMT

----------


## Linus

Συγνώμη που σας θίξαμε το λειτουργικό σας σε ορισμένους  :ROFL: 

Συγνώμη που δεν αγοράζουμε 1300 νέο μηχάνημα μόνο και μόνο να τρέξουμε vista,επειδή έτσι θέλει η microsoft.

Χαίρομαι που θα μπορώ λογικά να τρέξω τα 7 με το 3ετίας μηχάνημά μου..   :One thumb up:

----------


## amoyda

http://i.gizmodo.com/5129919/what-a-...yline=true&s=i

κλασικη ms αρα καλα παμε και ειχα αρχισει να ανησυχω :Laughing:

----------


## DaveMurray

> μόνο και μόνο να τρέξουμε vista,επειδή έτσι θέλει η microsoft.


Θα ψιλοδιαφωνίσω με αυτό, ώς προς ένα σημείο....

Δεν είναι μόνο επειδή το θέλει η M$.... Πολυεθνική εταιρία είναι.... Προσαρμόζει το λειτουργικό της ανάλογα με τις επιταγές της τεχνολογίας και των εξελίσεων (λέμε τώρα...)... Πχ βγαίνει ο τάδε επεξεργαστής με διάφορα νέα χαρακτηριστικά.... Θα πρέπει να σχεδιάσει/ζει, το λειτουργικό της βάσει των νέων χαρακτηριστικών, ώστε το προιόν που πουλά να είναι όσο το δυνατόν αποδοτικό....

Αντίπαλος σε πολλές πρακτικές και φιλοσοφίες της M$ είμαι, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να τα ρίχνουμε ΟΛΑ σε αυτήν.... Η τεχνολογία, και αν θές ώς χάρη αστεισμού... Ο νόμος του Μουρ φταίει.... Η εξέλιξη του hardware φταίει, όχι μια εταιρεία που σχεδιάζει το λειτουργικό της βάσει νέων χαρακτηριστικών σε hardware....

----------


## opener

Εγω εχω την εξης απορια:
Οταν κυκλοφορησαν τα Vista υπηρχαν επικρισεις για το οτι απαιτουσαν ισχυροτερους υπολογιστες.
Τωρα με τα W7 θα εχουμε ξανα επικρισεις για το οτι εινα "ελαφρυτερα" των Vista και μπορουν να εργαστουν σε παλαιοτερους υπολογιστες;  :Thinking: 
Μηπως οι περισσοτεροι δεν ξερουμε τι θελουμε;

Σημειωτεον οτι ειμαι σε XP γιατι δεν αγορασα νεο ισχυροτερο υπολογιστη (απο την στιγμη που δεν τον χρειαζομουνα μιας και ο υπαρχων καλυπτε τις αναγκες μου) μονο και μονο για να εχω Vista.

----------


## easyrider77

Ρε παιδια τα εβαλα σε desktop του 2002 και ετρεξε κανονικα.. τι να λεμε τωρα.. μονο τον οδηγο της onboard καρτας ηχου περασα.. τα vista δεν τα ετρεξα ουτε για δοκιμη. 

Εχουνε κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια αν σκεφτεις οτι ειναι beta. Απο ταχυτητα πρεπει να ειναι και πιο γρηγορα απο τα XP.

Και φυσικα τα κρατησα σε ενα partition  και τρεχω  αυτα τωρα..

Αυτο που δεν έλυσα  ακομα, ειναι το θεμα βιντεο.
Πριν περασω τον οδηγο της καρτας γραφικων επαιζε τζαμι βιντεο και ο WMPlayer και ο KMPlayer, 
οταν περασα τον οδηγο και κλικαρω σε αρχειο βιντεο, παγωνει το συμπαν.. :Thumb down:

----------


## WagItchyef

Παιδιά, classic start menu δεν υπάρχει στα Windows 7;

----------


## DaveMurray

> Παιδιά, classic start menu δεν υπάρχει στα Windows 7;


Τσούκου....

----------


## crypter

> Παιδιά, classic start menu δεν υπάρχει στα Windows 7;


Δυστηχως οχι, ισως προστεθει αργοτερα η με καποιο αλλο theme.  :Thinking:

----------


## c4lex

Άραξε. Σε Desktop του 2002, το πιθανότερο είναι να βρεις 256 μνήμη Ram. Ακόμα δε και μετά την κυκλοφορία των XP, δεν ήταν λίγες οι εταιρείες που δίναν 128mb μνήμη baseline μνήμη. Το θέμα είναι να έχεις και μνήμη να μπορείς να κάνεις και τίποτα με τον υπολογιστή, όχι μόνο να τρέχεις Vista ή 7 για να τρέχεις το τελευταίο λειτουργικό της MS. Καλά τα λέει ο Opel5.

Αν σε desktop του 2002 έχεις βάλει 1GB μνήμη, σύμφωνοι. Αλλά αυτή δεν είναι γενική περίπτωση, ούτε και συμφέρει πια να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο.  :Razz:

----------


## WagItchyef

Λάθος επιλογή το να μην έχει classic start menu.

----------


## geovision

Εμένα όλα καλά μόνο που στην ΑΤΙ 9700 του φορητού δεν έχει την ανάλυση 1280χ1024. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι γι αυτό?

----------


## Minotavrs

> Εμένα όλα καλά μόνο που στην ΑΤΙ 9700 του φορητού δεν έχει την ανάλυση 1280χ1024. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι γι αυτό?


Το windows Update το έτρεξες ?

----------


## WagItchyef

> Ξεκινωντας στην 32bit εκδοση φοραω:
> 
> Kaspersky Internet Security
> Adobe cs2
> Adobe reader
> Flash FXP
> Flash Get
> Mozilla Firefox 3.05
> GOM Player
> ...


Στα 32-bit Windows 7 Beta 1 Build 7000:

Avira Antivirus (Free version)

Orbit download manager (χωρίς εγκατάσταση εκείνου του grab ή κάπως έτσι, για τον IE, επειδή δημιουργεί προβλήματα στα κανονικά Vista που έχω).

Adobe Flash player.

----------


## DaveMurray

Είδα ότι έχει λεχθεί, πως θα πρέπει να μοιραζόμαστε, εμείς οι χρήστες τα κλειδιά που δίνονται από την microsoft, γιατι θα είναι λίγα κτλ... Το είδα κάπου εδώ, από έναν χρήστη, που το ανάφερε...

Είδα ότι είναι για μέχρι 3 υπολογιστές το κλειδί...

Οπότε αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος, μπορεί με pm να μοιραστεί το δικό μου, έτσι και αλλιώς έχω 2  :Razz: 

(για x64)

----------


## sonic

Η ΜΣ δίνει κλειδιά αβέρτα, εμένα μου έδωσε 2 για 32μπιτ και μου έδωσαν ένα και ένα για 64, άρα θεωρητικά έχω 9 σύνολο, και χρησιμοποιώ ένα (32 μπιτ).

----------


## Tiven

Τα κλειδιά δεν είναι τα ίδια που δίνουν σε όλους εδώ και 2 ημέρες ?

----------


## Πύρρος

> Τα κλειδιά δεν είναι τα ίδια που δίνουν σε όλους εδώ και 2 ημέρες ?


Ναι. Σύμφωνα με το ars technica, ανακυκλώνουν 10 keys για όλους.


*Spoiler:*




			 Still having trouble getting a key? The following are the only 10 that the system started handing out on Saturday.
32bit:
QXV7B-K78W2-QGPR6-9FWH9-KGMM7
6JKV2-QPB8H-RQ893-FW7TM-PBJ73
GG4MQ-MGK72-HVXFW-KHCRF-KW6KY
TQ32R-WFBDM-GFHD2-QGVMH-3P9GC
4HJRK-X6Q28-HWRFY-WDYHJ-K8HDH

64bit:
RFFTV-J6K7W-MHBQJ-XYMMJ-Q8DCH
482XP-6J9WR-4JXT3-VBPP6-FQF4M
JYDV8-H8VXG-74RPT-6BJPB-X42V4
D9RHV-JG8XC-C77H2-3YF6D-RYRJ9
7XRCQ-RPY28-YY9P8-R6HD8-84GH3

----------


## noname85

στα windows 7 λεει πουθενα οτι ισχυουν μεχρι 31/7/09??????δεν νομιζω να το λεει η ms ετσι.....

----------


## Πύρρος

> στα windows 7 λεει πουθενα οτι ισχυουν μεχρι 31/7/09??????δεν νομιζω να το λεει η ms ετσι.....


http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

How long can I use the Beta?

 						The Windows 7 Beta will stop working on *August 1, 2009*. 					
 To continue using your PC, please be prepared to reinstall a prior version of Windows or a subsequent release of Windows 7 before the expiration date. See Installing the Windows 7 Beta. 					
 						Your feedback and our continued progress will determine when the final version of Windows 7 becomes available.

----------


## sonic

> Ναι. Σύμφωνα με το ars technica, ανακυκλώνουν 10 keys για όλους.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			 Still having trouble getting a key? The following are the only 10 that the system started handing out on Saturday.
> ...


Έτσι εξηγείται, γιατι έκανα ριφρες και μου έδωσε αμέσως άλλο κλειδί, από τη λίστα που δίνεις βέβαια.

----------


## Tiven

Έκανα και πλάκα προχθές σε έναν φίλο στη Ρουμανία. Μου κάνει "επιτέλους πήρα κωδικό για τα beta 7!!" και του έλεγα πως αν μου πει τους πρώτους 2 χαρακτήρες, μπορώ να μαντέψω το υπόλοιπο κλειδί  :Laughing:

----------


## amoyda

> στα windows 7 λεει πουθενα οτι ισχυουν μεχρι 31/7/09??????δεν νομιζω να το λεει η ms ετσι.....


run>winver :Wink:

----------


## Thuglife

Να υπενθυμίσω στους πιο τολμηρούς ότι διατίθεται παράλληλα και η beta έκδοση server. Τα 2008 R2 υπάρχουν μόνο σε x64.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en




> Processor	
> • Minimum: 1.4GHz x64 processor
> • Recommended: 2GHz or faster
> 
> Memory	
> • Minimum: 512MB RAM
> • Recommended: 2GB RAM or greater
> • Maximum 32GB (Standard) or 2TB (Enterprise and Datacenter Editions)
> 
> ...

----------


## WagItchyef

Παιδιά, δυνατότητα για classic folders στα Windows 7 Beta 1 Build 7000, υπάρχει;

----------


## Tiven

> Να υπενθυμίσω στους πιο τολμηρούς ότι διατίθεται παράλληλα και η beta έκδοση server. Τα 2008 R2 υπάρχουν μόνο σε x64.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en


Ευχαριστώ ! Την περίμενα αλλά την είχα ξεχάσει !

----------


## DaveMurray

Εγώ προσπαθώ να κάνω να παίξει το vlite με τα Win 7, δείχνει πως δουλεύει, αλλά ρε γμτ, όταν προσπαθείς να κάνεις slipstream τους raid drivers για SB700, δεν πιάνει με την καμία...

Πρέπει να το έχω σε usb stick, (η σε micro SD κάρτα) τους drivers, γιατί με slipstream σκα*****ες....  :Sad:   :Thumb down:

----------


## noname85

εμενα μου λεει 2/7/09.ας παμε πισω στα ομορφα xp sp3 ααααααααααααααααααααχχ

........Auto merged post: noname85 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

2/7/09 τελος.αντε παμε παλι xp sp3

----------


## ownagE_

> Έκανα και πλάκα προχθές σε έναν φίλο στη Ρουμανία. Μου κάνει "επιτέλους πήρα κωδικό για τα beta 7!!" και του έλεγα πως αν μου πει τους πρώτους 2 χαρακτήρες, μπορώ να μαντέψω το υπόλοιπο κλειδί


 :ROFL:

----------


## amoyda

> εμενα μου λεει 2/7/09.ας παμε πισω στα ομορφα xp sp3 ααααααααααααααααααααχχ
> 
> ........Auto merged post: noname85 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 2/7/09 τελος.αντε παμε παλι xp sp3


θα περασουμε την beta 4....μεχρι τοτε
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manosdoc

> @Manosdoc και l_satkok
> 
> Έχετε επιχειρήματα για αυτά που λέτε;


Εξήγησα νομίζω πως τα 7 είναι ακόμη ανώριμα σε drivers.
Στο τέλος θα δείξουν εύκολα τα δόντια τους στα Vista.

Επιχειρήματα ;
Να σου πω, Vista Business εγκατεστημένα σε 5ετίας Latop με Celeron M 1.6 και 1GB μνήμης.

Επίσης ανέφερα και πιο πάνω και έχω δει παρόμοια ποστ από χρήστες όπως ο Thuglife. Τα vista x64 είναι πιο γρήγορα και ώριμα από τα 7 beta αυτήν την στιγμή.

Σε Vista βέβαια θα έχεις μνήμη έως και 50% πιο πάνω με τα ίδια processes και εργασίες. Παρόλα αυτά ΑΝ έχεις μνήμη δεν χάνεις τίποτε.
Το μειωμένο footprint είναι κάτι που στα 7 θα δείξει τα δόντια του σύντομα.

----------


## flamelab

Συμφωνώ με manosdoc. Τα Windows 7 x64 είναι λιγότερο αποκρίσιμα από τα Windows Vista x64 που είχα μέχρι πριν λίγους μήνες στο λαπτοπ. Δεν ξέρω τί φταίει, ίσως είναι λίγοτερο προσεγμένη από την 32μπιτη ή οι drivers της είναι απλά ported από τα Vista, και όχι φτιάγμενα πάνω στον νέο kernel και τα ανανεωμένα API του. 

Γι'αυτό, προτείνω, όσοι θέλετε να βάλετε την *beta* (μιλάω μόνο για την beta), βάλτε την 32bit έκδοση καλύτερα.

----------


## manosdoc

> Συμφωνώ με manosdoc. Τα Windows 7 x64 είναι λιγότερο αποκρίσιμα από τα Windows Vista x64 που είχα μέχρι πριν λίγους μήνες στο λαπτοπ. Δεν ξέρω τί φταίει, ίσως είναι λίγοτερο προσεγμένη από την 32μπιτη ή οι drivers της είναι απλά ported από τα Vista, και όχι φτιάγμενα πάνω στον νέο kernel και τα ανανεωμένα API του. 
> 
> Γι'αυτό, προτείνω, όσοι θέλετε να βάλετε την *beta* (μιλάω μόνο για την beta), βάλτε την 32bit έκδοση καλύτερα.


Nαι η 32bit που την είχα για κάνα 2 βδομάδες έδειξε καλύτερα.
Και πάλι με τους stock drivers τραγικά μειωμένη απόδοση.
Αντί για το Standart AHCI controller 1.0 με το Intel Chipset για Vista Και Intel Matrix Storage manager μόνο στις επιδόσεις του σκληρού απογειώθηκα.
Μάρτυρας και το 3,5 που έγινε 5,3 στις επιδόσεις στο Assesment...

Και πολλά άλλα.

----------


## flamelab

> Nαι η 32bit που την είχα για κάνα 2 βδομάδες έδειξε καλύτερα.
> Και πάλι με τους stock drivers τραγικά μειωμένη απόδοση.
> Αντί για το Standart AHCI controller 1.0 με το Intel Chipset για Vista Και Intel Matrix Storage manager μόνο στις επιδόσεις του σκληρού απογειώθηκα.
> Μάρτυρας και το 3,5 που έγινε 5,3 στις επιδόσεις στο Assesment...
> 
> Και πολλά άλλα.


Σε εμένα είχε ανέβει μόλις 0,1, επιανε 4.9 ο σκληρός εδώ θυμάμαι χωρίς αυτόν. Δεν είχα παράπονο από τα x64, αλοίμονο.

----------


## manosdoc

> Σε εμένα είχε ανέβει μόλις 0,1, επιανε 4.9 ο σκληρός εδώ θυμάμαι χωρίς αυτόν. Δεν είχα παράπονο από τα x64, αλοίμονο.


Μαζί με το buffer απενεργοποιημένο ;
Φαντάζομαι για Laptop πρόκειται δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι.

----------


## flamelab

> Μαζί με το buffer απενεργοποιημένο ;


Σε χάνω κάπου  :Razz:  Τί εννοείς ;

Ναι λαπτοπ πάντα. Εννοώ πάντα out of the box, χωρίς επιπλέον drivers, δεν είχα πρόβλημα, όπως πχ ο σκληρός σου που ήθελε τον της Intel από πανω

----------


## manosdoc

> Σε χάνω κάπου  Τί εννοείς ;
> 
> Ναι λαπτοπ πάντα. Εννοώ πάντα out of the box, χωρίς επιπλέον drivers, δεν είχα πρόβλημα, όπως πχ ο σκληρός σου που ήθελε τον της Intel από πανω


Στο Device Manager στον σκληρό στα Policies το cache writing !
Σε λάπτοπ, aka UPS είναι εύκολο. :Smile: 

Ούτε και γω είχα πρόβλημα.
Σε μεγάλες αντιγραφές με τον Intel Driver για Vista όμως απογειωνόταν

----------


## flamelab

> Στο Device Manager στον σκληρό στα Policies το cache writing !
> Σε λάπτοπ, aka UPS είναι εύκολο.


A, δεν θυμάμαι τί το'χα, αλλά θυμάμαι τί επιλογή λες και πού.

Οχι, όχι, ξαναλέω, παράπονο από τα x64 δεν είχα. Από τα μαμούθ 32μπιτα του Παλαιοζωικού αιώνα, ναι είχα. 

Από τα 64bit XP επίσης δεν έχω παράπονο, από τους πατσαρισμένους 32μπιτους τριλοβίτες  του Καμβρίου όμως ναι

----------


## Green Dragon

Εμένα πάλι ( Windows 7 64bit ) γιατί με έριξε στο σκόρ σε 3.0 από 4.3 που ήμουνα με Vista 32bit;

Βασικά το χαμηλότερο σκόρ φαίνεται στο δίσκο που δείχνει "disk data transfer rate" 3,0.

Τί λέτε να κάνω γιαυτό;

----------


## manosdoc

> Εμένα πάλι ( Windows 7 64bit ) γιατί με έριξε στο σκόρ σε 3.0 από 4.3 που ήμουνα με Vista 32bit;
> 
> Βασικά το χαμηλότερο σκόρ φαίνεται στο δίσκο που δείχνει "disk data transfer rate" 3,0.
> 
> Τί λέτε να κάνω γιαυτό;


Για τα 7 μιλάς ; Άλλαξε η κλίμακα πλέον 7.9 άρα υπολόγιζε...

Είσαι με stock SATA και Chipset drivers ;

Y.Γ. τώρα είδα το edit

----------


## Green Dragon

> Για τα 7 μιλάς ; Άλλαξε η κλίμακα πλέον 7.9 άρα υπολόγιζε...
> 
> Είσαι με stock SATA και Chipset drivers ;
> 
> Y.Γ. τώρα είδα το edit


Δεν έχω βάλει καθόλου drivers, ότι είχαν τα Win 7 επάνω......

----------


## nio25

Το ιδιο εχω παθει κι εγω με τον δισκο μου βγαζει σκορ 3 σε 7(intel chipset+matrix storage drivers) ενω σε vista εχω 5,9 .....

----------


## DaveMurray

Εγώ πάντα βάζω τους τελευταίους drivers απο τους κατασκευαστές, και κάθε έναν ξεχωριστά.... Όχι τουρλουμπούκι με driver packs, κτλ κτλ, αλλά και ποτέ των Windows.... Ποτέ.... Προσπαθώ να βάζω πάντα drivers που έχουν φτιαχτεί από τον ίδιο κατασκευαστή του εκάστοτε υποσυστήματος, που έχει και τις 100% τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες, παρά από windows....

----------


## amoyda

δεν εχω κρατησει και χρονομετρο αλλα δεν βρισκω πιο αποκρισιμη την 32bit απο την 64bit.
θα ελεγα πανω-κατω το ιδιο ειναι. 
επισης αυξηθηκε το aero κατα 0,1 οπως και στο 3d στην 64bit.
ολα με stock drivers

----------


## sonic

Πλάκα κάνεις! Κάθεσαι με χρονόμετρο να δεις πιο πάει πιο γρήγορα;

----------


## amoyda

καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να πω.

επισης εβαλα τον intel matrix storage
και ιδου το αποτελεσμα

----------


## manosdoc

> καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να πω.
> 
> επισης εβαλα τον intel matrix storage
> και ιδου το αποτελεσμα


Βάλε και το Intel Chipset

----------


## amoyda

προσπαθησα μολις τωρα αλλα παλι τα μπερδεψα μου φαινεται η δεν ειναι για windows 7.
βγαζει μηνυμα οτι δεν υποστηριζει το λειτουργικο.

εσυ τον περασες?

----------


## Green Dragon

> προσπαθησα μολις τωρα αλλα παλι τα μπερδεψα μου φαινεται η δεν ειναι για windows 7.
> βγαζει μηνυμα οτι δεν υποστηριζει το λειτουργικο.
> 
> εσυ τον περασες?


Αν πρόκειται για Intel Desktop Chipset, για δοκίμασε αυτό...

----------


## ownagE_

> προσπαθησα μολις τωρα αλλα παλι τα μπερδεψα μου φαινεται η δεν ειναι για windows 7.
> βγαζει μηνυμα οτι δεν υποστηριζει το λειτουργικο.
> 
> εσυ τον περασες?


Τρέξ' το σε compatibility mode -> Windows Vista.
Έτσι δουλεύει μια χαρά  :Wink:

----------


## manosdoc

Ναι ο Installer θέλει compatibility, εκτός και αν περνάς έναν-έναν μέσω του zip file...
 :Smile:

----------


## treli@ris

Παντως σε μενα το μεγαλυτερο σκορ (6,9) το εχει ο επεξεργαστης και το χαμηλοτερο (4,5) η καρτα γραφικων επειδη μαλλον ειναι ενσωματωμενη.

----------


## mmannollass

Ελπιζω να πηραν το μαθημα τους απο τα vista.

----------


## amoyda

με compatibility μπηκε τελικα μια χαρα
 :Smile: 
 περιμενουμε νεα απο intel τωρα

----------


## nickvog

Ρε παιδιά κανα link ή κάτι άλλο συμβουλευτικό για να τα περάσω σαν δεύτερο (dual) λειτουργικό μαζί με τα vista 32bit Home του laptop ??  :Wink: 

THANX προκαταβολικά !!!

----------


## Tiven

Let me google that for you.

----------


## manosdoc

> Let me google that for you.


Όχι ρε φίλε, κάναν τέτοιο site ?  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## ownagE_

Off Topic


		χαχαχαχαχαχα φοβερό.
Θα μου χρειαστεί αρκετά.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Tiven

> Όχι ρε φίλε, κάναν τέτοιο site ?





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		χαχαχαχαχαχα φοβερό.
> Θα μου χρειαστεί αρκετά.




Εμμμ...


Καλή φάση ε ?  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## nickvog

ΤΗΑΝΧ φίλε Tiven !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## WagItchyef

Παιδιά έχει κανείς hash για την 32-bit έκδοση των Windows 7 Beta 1 Build 7000;

----------


## Minotavrs

> Παιδιά έχει κανείς hash για την 32-bit έκδοση των Windows 7 Beta 1 Build 7000;


Hash Check
f9dce6ebd0a63930b44d8ae802b63825

----------


## WagItchyef

> Hash Check
> f9dce6ebd0a63930b44d8ae802b63825


sha1 είναι;

----------


## l_satsok

την δοκιμασα και στο μεγαλο μηχανημα με 8gb μνημης και τον quad.
την 64bit.
οφειλω να παραδεχτω οτι ηταν η ευκολοτερη,απροβληματιστη και γρηγοροτερη εγκατασταση που εχει γινει ποτε.
παρομοιος και συμβατος bootloader με τα vista με επιπλεον αυτοματη εισαγωγη οποιουδηποτε αλλου λειτουργικου βρει στο δισκο.
τρεχουν σαν το διαβολο και χωρις να βλεπω εμφανη προβληματα αν και beta.

οι διεργασιες που τρεχουν ειναι 38 με την εκκινηση,αισθητα μειωμενες σε σχεση με τα vista.

οποιος εχει διαβασει ολο το thread ισως εχει αποκομισει την εντυπωση οτι το aero theme δεν το εχουν βαλει,αλλα με εκλπηξη ειδα οτι υπαρχει και ειναι ιδιο ακριβως με τα βιστα με διαφορετικο task bar φυσικα,διαφανο βεβαια που το κανει ωραιο.
αρα το αερο ενεργοποιειται μονο αν το σηκωνει το μηχανημα.
φαινεται οτι οι περισσοτεροι που το εχουν δοκιμασει μεχι τωρα το εχουν τεσταρει σε παλαιολιθικα μηχανηματα μαλλον,γι αυτο και δεν υπηρχε.

ενταξει υπαρχουν προβληματα μεγαλα με τριτους κατασκευαστες με πρωτη και καλυτερη την nvidia(εκπληξη!)
οι drivers της δεν κρατανε τα settings στη δευτερη οθονη,και ενω σου δινουν δυνατοτητα custon resolution βγαζουν μυνημα λαθους στο test και δεν την παιρνουν,δεν μπορεσα να δουλεψω την 1680Χ1050 με τιποτα,επσης αν απενεργοποιησεις τη δευτερη οθονη μετα δεν την ξαναβλεπουν ποτε!.
αθλια και προχειρα γραμμενοι,αλλα ειπαμε nvidia ειναι αυτη χρειαζεται κανα χρονο τουλαχιστον για να τους φερει σε λογαριασμο.

ως προς τα windows,ειναι ανελπιστα καλα και γρηγορα και δε χωραει συζητηση οτι μολις κυκλοφορησουν 
επισημα θα κυριαρχησουν αμεσως.

αρα εχουμε,windows XP και μετα windows 7,τα vista αν και δουλευουν τωρα πολυ καλα ειδικα τα 64 ultimate μετα και το sp1,μαλλον δεν θα καταγραφουν καν στην ιστορια της ms,κατι σαν τα milenium ενα πραγμα.

να πω και μια κακια,μαλλον ελαφρωμενα vista ειναι,το εχω ξαναγραψει,δεν μπορω να βγαλω αυτη την υποψια με τιποτα,μοιαζουν σε ολα.

----------


## Veldrin

σε fujitsu siemens amilo1630 αναγκάστηκα να τα βγάλω σχεδόν αμέσως. Οκ δε φταίνε, το λαπτοπ είναι 4.5 χρονών με athlon64 3.7+, αλλα ενώ τα βίστα τα πήγαινε μια χαρά εδώ δε βρήκε οδηγούς για ATI9700 , ethernet, wireless, και 3-4 ακόμα. Κρίμα ! Ωραία loading screen πάντως χαχα ! Δεν παίρνω το ρίσκο να τα βάλω στο μεγάλο pc επάνω στα ultimate 64

----------


## manosdoc

> σε fujitsu siemens amilo1630 αναγκάστηκα να τα βγάλω σχεδόν αμέσως. Οκ δε φταίνε, το λαπτοπ είναι 4.5 χρονών με athlon64 3.7+, αλλα ενώ τα βίστα τα πήγαινε μια χαρά εδώ δε βρήκε οδηγούς για ATI9700 , ethernet, wireless, και 3-4 ακόμα. Κρίμα ! Ωραία loading screen πάντως χαχα ! Δεν παίρνω το ρίσκο να τα βάλω στο μεγάλο pc επάνω στα ultimate 64


Kαι γιατί δεν βάζεις τους drivers των Vista ! :Wink:

----------


## USBCE

> αρα εχουμε,windows XP και μετα windows 7,τα vista αν και δουλευουν τωρα πολυ καλα ειδικα τα 64 ultimate μετα και το sp1,μαλλον δεν θα καταγραφουν καν στην ιστορια της ms,κατι σαν τα milenium ενα πραγμα.
> 
> να πω και μια κακια,μαλλον ελαφρωμενα vista ειναι,το εχω ξαναγραψει,δεν μπορω να βγαλω αυτη την υποψια με τιποτα,μοιαζουν σε ολα.




Off Topic


		Ήθελα να 'ξερα ποιός ξεκίνησε αυτή την καραμέλα με τα vista. Όταν είχαν
πρωτοβγεί άκουγα διάφορους να λένε: "Πολύ βαριά, και έχει αλλάξει το ένα και έχει αλλάξει το άλλο, και δεν με βολεύουν κλπ." Τα βάζω μιά και εγώ (32 bit πριν το sp1) και λέω τι έγινε ρε παιδιά εγώ άλλο λειτουργικό έβαλα;;; Καλύτερα σε όλα από XP εννοείται. Τώρα που έχω τα 64 bit με integrated το sp1, είμαι ακόμα πιο σφαιράτος. Τι να λέμε;;;
Αν δεν ξέρει κάποιος να στήσει σωστά ένα σύστημα ας ζητήσει βοήθεια από κάποιον που ξέρει καλύτερα...
Για αυτό ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑΤΕ με τα xp!!!! 2009 έχουμε... 8ετίας λειτουργικό σύστημα;;;; Ήμαρτον... Είναι σαν την εποχή που είχαν βγει τα xp να μιλάτε ακόμα για win 95!!! 

PS:l_satsok δεν πάει προσωπικά για σένα αυτό αλλά γενικότερα. Αν σε ενοχλεί sorry...

----------


## Tiven

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ήθελα να 'ξερα ποιός ξεκίνησε αυτή την καραμέλα με τα vista. Όταν είχαν
> πρωτοβγεί άκουγα διάφορους να λένε: "Πολύ βαριά, και έχει αλλάξει το ένα και έχει αλλάξει το άλλο, και δεν με βολεύουν κλπ." Τα βάζω μιά και εγώ (32 bit πριν το sp1) και λέω τι έγινε ρε παιδιά εγώ άλλο λειτουργικό έβαλα;;; Καλύτερα σε όλα από XP εννοείται. Τώρα που έχω τα 64 bit με integrated το sp1, είμαι ακόμα πιο σφαιράτος. Τι να λέμε;;;
> Αν δεν ξέρει κάποιος να στήσει σωστά ένα σύστημα ας ζητήσει βοήθεια από κάποιον που ξέρει καλύτερα...
> Για αυτό ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑΤΕ με τα xp!!!! 2009 έχουμε... 8ετίας λειτουργικό σύστημα;;;; Ήμαρτον... Είναι σαν την εποχή που είχαν βγει τα xp να μιλάτε ακόμα για win 95!!! 
> 
> PS:l_satsok δεν πάει προσωπικά για σένα αυτό αλλά γενικότερα. Αν σε ενοχλεί sorry...



Είσαι υπερβολικός. Όχι και πιο ελαφριά τα Vista από τα XP. Ήμαρτον.

Δεν είμαι αντίθετος σε αυτό, μάλιστα το προτιμώ κιόλας. Στα 7, δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. Αν έχω δηλαδή 4GB RAM τι θα κάνουν, θα τα ξύνουν ? Πολύ πιο προτιμότερο είναι όπως στα Vista που φόρτωναν πράμα έτσι ώστε αν το ζητούσα να ερχόταν σφαίρα αλλά ταυτόχρονα όταν την ήθελα για κάποιο παιχνίδια/βαριά εφαρμογή, να πετούσε την σαβούρα για να αδειάσει.

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ήθελα να 'ξερα ποιός ξεκίνησε αυτή την καραμέλα με τα vista. Όταν είχαν
> πρωτοβγεί άκουγα διάφορους να λένε: "Πολύ βαριά, και έχει αλλάξει το ένα και έχει αλλάξει το άλλο, και δεν με βολεύουν κλπ." Τα βάζω μιά και εγώ (32 bit πριν το sp1) και λέω τι έγινε ρε παιδιά εγώ άλλο λειτουργικό έβαλα;;; Καλύτερα σε όλα από XP εννοείται. Τώρα που έχω τα 64 bit με integrated το sp1, είμαι ακόμα πιο σφαιράτος. Τι να λέμε;;;
> Αν δεν ξέρει κάποιος να στήσει σωστά ένα σύστημα ας ζητήσει βοήθεια από κάποιον που ξέρει καλύτερα...
> Για αυτό ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑΤΕ με τα xp!!!! 2009 έχουμε... 8ετίας λειτουργικό σύστημα;;;; Ήμαρτον... Είναι σαν την εποχή που είχαν βγει τα xp να μιλάτε ακόμα για win 95!!! 
> 
> PS:l_satsok δεν πάει προσωπικά για σένα αυτό αλλά γενικότερα. Αν σε ενοχλεί sorry...


Σκεφτεσαι λαθος
Ο καθε χρηστης δεν χρειαζεται να αγοραζει οτι τελευταιο βγει
Ο καθε χρηστης αγοραζει μονο οτι χρειαζεται για κανει την δουλεια του :One thumb up:

----------


## USBCE

Off Topic


		@ Tiven Δεν είπα ότι είναι πιο ελαφριά. Αναφέρθηκα σε αυτούς που έλεγαν τα τέρατα για τα vista και καλά είμαστε στα xp και τέτοια. Αν έχεις σύστημα με ότι να 'ναι φορτωμένο από την μαμά εταιρεία και όλες τις μη-χρήσιμες διεργασίες να τρέχουν φυσικό είναι να τα νοιώθεις ελέφαντα...

@ KIT-XDestroyerGR Και τα dos την δουλειά τους την κάνανε...

----------


## sotos65

Το πρόβλημα με τα Vista εκτός του είναι ή δεν είναι βαριά, τουλάχιστον τον πρώτο καιρό, ήταν η μη σωστή υποστήριξη συσκευών με driver, και κάποια προβλήματα με μεταφορές/αντιγραφές αρχείων μέσω δικτύου ή ακόμα και με απλό copy paste (πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες). Τα περισσότερα από αυτά λύθηκαν με τον καιρό, και driver βγήκαν, και το SP1 ουσιαστικά έλυσε το πρόβλημα με τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες μεταφοράς. Το κακό είναι ότι με όλα αυτά τους βγήκε το όνομα όμως, και ξέρουμε τι λέει ο λαός για το όνομα...

----------


## Veldrin

> Kαι γιατί δεν βάζεις τους drivers των Vista !


Τώρα νιώθω πολύ noobας... γίνεται τέτοιο πράγμα ; τρέχω...

----------


## USBCE

> Το κακό είναι ότι με όλα αυτά τους βγήκε το όνομα όμως, και ξέρουμε τι λέει ο λαός για το όνομα...


Και εγώ σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα έχω καταλήξει.

----------


## l_satsok

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ήθελα να 'ξερα ποιός ξεκίνησε αυτή την καραμέλα με τα vista. Όταν είχαν
> πρωτοβγεί άκουγα διάφορους να λένε: "Πολύ βαριά, και έχει αλλάξει το ένα και έχει αλλάξει το άλλο, και δεν με βολεύουν κλπ." Τα βάζω μιά και εγώ (32 bit πριν το sp1) και λέω τι έγινε ρε παιδιά εγώ άλλο λειτουργικό έβαλα;;; Καλύτερα σε όλα από XP εννοείται. Τώρα που έχω τα 64 bit με integrated το sp1, είμαι ακόμα πιο σφαιράτος. Τι να λέμε;;;
> Αν δεν ξέρει κάποιος να στήσει σωστά ένα σύστημα ας ζητήσει βοήθεια από κάποιον που ξέρει καλύτερα...
> Για αυτό ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑΤΕ με τα xp!!!! 2009 έχουμε... 8ετίας λειτουργικό σύστημα;;;; Ήμαρτον... Είναι σαν την εποχή που είχαν βγει τα xp να μιλάτε ακόμα για win 95!!! 
> 
> PS:l_satsok δεν πάει προσωπικά για σένα αυτό αλλά γενικότερα. Αν σε ενοχλεί sorry...


ξερω ειναι δυσκολο να διαβασει καποιος ολα τα θεματα γιατι ειναι και 50 σελιδες!
αλλα πριν απευθυνθεις σε καποιον καλο ειναι να κανεις και τον κοπο να δεις τι αλλο εχει γραψει.

τι να με ενοχλει; αφου vista64 ultimate δουλευω εδω και εναμισυ χρονο και μου αρεσουν πολυ περισσοτερο απο τα xp.
απλως εδω λεω τη γνωμη μου για τα 7,θα επισκιασουν τα βιστα τοσο πολυ που θα μοιαζει για τον περισσοτερο κοσμο οτι πηδαμε απο τα xp στα 7 χωρις να εχει μεσολαβησει αλλη εκδοση.

α και που εισαι,στειλε μου το τηλεφωνο σου,μπορει να σε χρειαστω να μου στησεις σωστα το λειτουργικο μου οταν παθω καμμια ζημια και χρειαστει να το στησω απο την αρχη.

----------


## DVader

> Καταρχήν να λέμε πάντα τα πράγματα με το ονομά τους !!!
> 
> Οταν η μικρομαλακή ανακοίνωσε τα Πρίστα υποσχέθηκε στον κόσμο κάποια πράγματα. Πόσα από αυτά τα έφτιαξε ..? Και όσα έβαλε στα Πρίστα πόσα από αυτά είναι σωστά φτιαγμένα σαν features..?
> 
> Οπως είπα και τότε δεν εχω καταλάβει γιατί πρέπει να έχω 2 GB Ram απλά και μόνο για το λειτουργικό ...... Και το τραγικότερο όλων είναι το aero.... Η ποσότητα μνήμης που τρώει για το αποτέλεσμα που παρουσιάζει δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το KDE/GNOME για το ίδιο αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα...
> 
> Τα Πρίστα είναι ένα αποτυχημένο λειτουργικό που μπορώ να γράφω μέρες πράγματα....... Βγήκε απλά επειδή του ζήτησε ο κόσμος επειδή είχε χρόνια να βγάλει λειτουργικό.....
> 
> Εκείνο που δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως είναι αυτό που λές ότι είμαστε στο 2009 ...Και τι έγινε ..? Οταν το λειτουργικό που έχεις σου καλύπτει απόλυτα τις ανάγκες που θέλεις γιατί να το αλλάξεις ...Πες μου κάτι που δεν μπορώ να κάνω στα XP και το κάνουν τα Πρίστα... και χρειάζομαι καθημερινά ...
> ...





> ξερω ειναι δυσκολο να διαβασει καποιος ολα τα θεματα γιατι ειναι και 50 σελιδες!
> αλλα πριν απευθυνθεις σε καποιον καλο ειναι να κανεις και τον κοπο να δεις τι αλλο εχει γραψει.
> 
> τι να με ενοχλει; αφου vista64 ultimate δουλευω εδω και εναμισυ χρονο και μου αρεσουν πολυ περισσοτερο απο τα xp.
> απλως εδω λεω τη γνωμη μου για τα 7,θα επισκιασουν τα βιστα τοσο πολυ που θα μοιαζει για τον περισσοτερο κοσμο οτι πηδαμε απο τα xp στα 7 χωρις να εχει μεσολαβησει αλλη εκδοση.
> 
> α και που εισαι,στειλε μου το τηλεφωνο σου,μπορει να σε χρειαστω να μου στησεις σωστα το λειτουργικο μου οταν παθω καμμια ζημια και χρειαστει να το στησω απο την αρχη.



Καταρχήν να λέμε πάντα τα πράγματα με το ονομά τους !!!

Οταν η μικρομαλακή ανακοίνωσε τα Πρίστα υποσχέθηκε στον κόσμο κάποια πράγματα. Πόσα από αυτά τα έφτιαξε ..? Και όσα έβαλε στα Πρίστα πόσα από αυτά είναι σωστά φτιαγμένα σαν features..?

Οπως είπα και τότε δεν εχω καταλάβει γιατί πρέπει να έχω 2 GB Ram απλά και μόνο για το λειτουργικό ...... Και το τραγικότερο όλων είναι το aero.... Η ποσότητα μνήμης που τρώει για το αποτέλεσμα που παρουσιάζει δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το KDE/GNOME για το ίδιο αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα...

Τα Πρίστα είναι ένα αποτυχημένο λειτουργικό που μπορώ να γράφω μέρες πράγματα....... Βγήκε απλά επειδή του ζήτησε ο κόσμος επειδή είχε χρόνια να βγάλει λειτουργικό.....

Εκείνο που δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως είναι αυτό που λές ότι είμαστε στο 2009 ...Και τι έγινε ..? Οταν το λειτουργικό που έχεις σου καλύπτει απόλυτα τις ανάγκες που θέλεις γιατί να το αλλάξεις ...Πες μου κάτι που δεν μπορώ να κάνω στα XP και το κάνουν τα Πρίστα... και χρειάζομαι καθημερινά ...

Και το ωραιότερο όλων .... Στο υπολογιστή που έχω τα Xp/Win 7 beta πάνε ποιό γρήγορα από ότι πάνε τα Πρίστα με το SP1.... Για το Λινουξ δεν το συζητώ ...Σφαίρα αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα μας !!

Τα Windows 7 είναι μια άψογη προσπάθεια της Microsoft να αποκαταστήσει την τάξη....αλλά ας περιμένουμε μέχρι να βγεί στα ράφια ... :ROFL:

----------


## manosdoc

> Οπως είπα και τότε δεν εχω καταλάβει γιατί πρέπει να έχω 2 GB Ram απλά και μόνο για το λειτουργικό ...... Και το τραγικότερο όλων είναι το aero.... Η ποσότητα μνήμης που τρώει για το αποτέλεσμα που παρουσιάζει δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το KDE/GNOME για το ίδιο αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα...


Τα Vista έχουν ως απαίτηση ελάχιστο 512MB RAM. Για την ενημέρωσή σου 4GB RAM σήμερα κοστίζει 30 euro.
Το Aero είναι Compositing, απαιτεί μια κάρτα γραφικών τύπου ενσωματωμένη Intel 950.
Αν ψάξεις θα δεις πως πρόκειται για κάρτα που σαρώνει στα framerates.
Για πες μας idle σε KDE.




> Εκείνο που δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως είναι αυτό που λές ότι είμαστε στο 2009 ...Και τι έγινε ..? Οταν το λειτουργικό που έχεις σου καλύπτει απόλυτα τις ανάγκες που θέλεις γιατί να το αλλάξεις ...Πες μου κάτι που δεν μπορώ να κάνω στα XP και το κάνουν τα Πρίστα... και χρειάζομαι καθημερινά ...


Χωρίς να μπούμε σε τραγικές αναλύσεις, για τις βελτιώσεις, αρκεί να σου πω πως και σε mac κάνεις την δουλειά σου με Τiger καθώς και σε Linux με kernel 2.4





> Και το ωραιότερο όλων .... Στο υπολογιστή που έχω τα Xp/Win 7 beta πάνε ποιό γρήγορα από ότι πάνε τα Πρίστα με το SP1.... Για το Λινουξ δεν το συζητώ ...Σφαίρα αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα μας !!


Πάνε πιο γρήγορα ; όπως λέγαμε παιδάκια, τα παπούτσια μου αυτά τρέχουν πιο γρήγορα ; Τα benches άλλα λένε, και ας μου επιτραπεί να σου πω πως τα Vista x64 είναι μακράν πιο ώριμο λειτουργικό από τα 7 beta αυτήν την στιγμή.




> Τα Windows 7 είναι μια άψογη προσπάθεια της Microsoft να αποκαταστήσει την τάξη....αλλά ας περιμένουμε μέχρι να βγεί στα ράφια ...


Πάλι εδώ θα είσαι για αυτά θα γράφεις.

----------


## USBCE

> ξερω ειναι δυσκολο να διαβασει καποιος ολα τα θεματα γιατι ειναι και 50 σελιδες!
> αλλα πριν απευθυνθεις σε καποιον καλο ειναι να κανεις και τον κοπο να δεις τι αλλο εχει γραψει.
> α και που εισαι,στειλε μου το τηλεφωνο σου,μπορει να σε χρειαστω να μου στησεις σωστα το λειτουργικο μου οταν παθω καμμια ζημια και χρειαστει να το στησω απο την αρχη.




Off Topic


		Μιά χαρά τις διάβασα τις σελίδες. Και δεν καταλαβαίνω το ειρωνικό ύφος. Διευκρίνησα ότι αναφέρομαι στους κολλημένους με τα xp γενικά. Άμα το θες στο δίνω το τηλ. Ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=262927 αν θες...

----------


## Tiven

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		@ Tiven Δεν είπα ότι είναι πιο ελαφριά. Αναφέρθηκα σε αυτούς που έλεγαν τα τέρατα για τα vista και καλά είμαστε στα xp και τέτοια. Αν έχεις σύστημα με ότι να 'ναι φορτωμένο από την μαμά εταιρεία και όλες τις μη-χρήσιμες διεργασίες να τρέχουν φυσικό είναι να τα νοιώθεις ελέφαντα...


Συμφωνώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Στα 7, δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. Αν έχω δηλαδή 4GB RAM τι θα κάνουν, θα τα ξύνουν ? Πολύ πιο προτιμότερο είναι όπως στα Vista που φόρτωναν πράμα έτσι ώστε αν το ζητούσα να ερχόταν σφαίρα αλλά ταυτόχρονα όταν την ήθελα για κάποιο παιχνίδια/βαριά εφαρμογή, να πετούσε την σαβούρα για να αδειάσει.


LOL, τι είναι το Λειτουργικό, μπανιέρα; 

Υποθέτω ότι στα Windows 7 απλά χρησιμοποίησαν profilers για να βελτιώσουν τα πιο αργά τμήματα, και τα πιο ογκώδη σε χρήση μνήμης τμήματα, του Λειτουργικού Συστήματος.

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν τα Windows 7 ως Service Pack 2, αλλά οι άνθρωποι θέλουν να πουλήσουν. Το ελάχιστο που θα έπρεπε να κάνουν, είναι να δώσουν δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεις σε όλους τους χρήστες των Vista, ή τουλάχιστον αυτές να είναι πολύ φθηνές.

----------


## DVader

> Τα Vista έχουν ως απαίτηση ελάχιστο 512MB RAM. Για την ενημέρωσή σου 4GB RAM σήμερα κοστίζει 30 euro.
> Το Aero είναι Compositing, απαιτεί μια κάρτα γραφικών τύπου ενσωματωμένη Intel 950.
> Αν ψάξεις θα δεις πως πρόκειται για κάρτα που σαρώνει στα framerates.
> Για πες μας idle σε KDE.
> 
> 
> 
> Χωρίς να μπούμε σε τραγικές αναλύσεις, για τις βελτιώσεις, αρκεί να σου πω πως και σε mac κάνεις την δουλειά σου με Τiger καθώς και σε Linux με kernel 2.4
> 
> ...



Χμμμμ..Επειδή λοιπόν τα 4GB κάνουν 40 ευρώ ..πρέπει να τα δώσω για τα vista... Φίλε μου κάνω πολύ ποιό βαριές δουλειές και  με γραφικά μέσα 4 Gb για καμία εφαρμογή μου δεν χρειάστηκα ...Επειδή λοιπόν το hardware είναι πολύ φτηνό γιατί αυτό λές και το προχωράω εγώ φράφουν ότι κώδικα να είναι χωρίς να κάνουν καλή χρήσω της μνήμης ....

Σ' ευχαριστώ που ανέφερες τον mac... Το tiger στην ουσία είναι BSD like δηλαδή Unix/Linux... Δεν θα πώ τίποτα άλλο....

Φίλε μου για να βάλω Vista 64 ...δεν πρέπει να έχω και ανάλογο hardware..? Xmmmmmmm  

Ας βγάλει η Microsoft ένα λειτουργικό σωστό ....όπως δείχουν τα Windows 7 και ας γράφω !!! Πάντως αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ έιναι ότι η Microsoft βγάζει πρώτα βγάζει μια ανέτοιμη πατάτα όταν θέλει να αλλάξει ριζικά την τεχνολογία βλέπε Me/Vista και μετα βγάζει ένα σοβαρό λειτουργικό 2000/XP/W 7....

Αυτό που σκέφτομαι λέει το εξής.... Ωραία τα βάλαμε τα 7... Τα είδαμε μερικές μέρες ... Θα εμπιστευόσασταν την beta έκδοση για το καθημερινό σας λειτουργικό ..?

 :Thinking:

----------


## l_satsok

> Χμμμμ..Επειδή λοιπόν τα 4GB κάνουν 40 ευρώ ..πρέπει να τα δώσω για τα vista... Φίλε μου κάνω πολύ ποιό βαριές δουλειές και με γραφικά μέσα 4 Gb για καμία εφαρμογή μου δεν χρειάστηκα ...Επειδή λοιπόν το hardware είναι πολύ φτηνό γιατί αυτό λές και το προχωράω εγώ φράφουν ότι κώδικα να είναι χωρίς να κάνουν καλή χρήσω της μνήμης ....


βαριες δουλειες κατα τη γνωμη σου,γιατι αν δουλευες 25 layers με αναλυση 10000Χ10000pixels στο
photoshop θα εβλεπες οτι τα 4gb μνημης δεν θα εφταναν ουτε για μυρωδια,ουτε και τα XP ειναι ικανα
να αντεπεξελθουν σε τετοιες απαιτησεις.
τα vista64 ομως ειναι και παρα ειναι ικανα.




> Θα εμπιστευόσασταν την beta έκδοση για το καθημερινό σας λειτουργικό ..?


φυσικα οχι,μονο οι drivers γραφικων ειναι γεματοι λαθη ακομη,οι οδηγοι της nvidia.

----------


## ownagE_

> Αυτό που σκέφτομαι λέει το εξής.... Ωραία τα βάλαμε τα 7... Τα είδαμε μερικές μέρες ... Θα εμπιστευόσασταν την beta έκδοση για το καθημερινό σας λειτουργικό ..?


Ήδη παίζουν ως κύριο λειτουργικό στο λάπτοπ μου.......




> φυσικα οχι,μονο οι drivers γραφικων ειναι γεματοι λαθη ακομη,οι οδηγοι της nvidia.


..που φοράει κάρτα nvidia.  :Razz:

----------


## NeK

> βαριες δουλειες κατα τη γνωμη σου,γιατι αν δουλευες 25 layers με αναλυση 10000Χ10000pixels στο
> photoshop θα εβλεπες οτι τα 4gb μνημης δεν θα εφταναν ουτε για μυρωδια,ουτε και τα XP ειναι ικανα
> να αντεπεξελθουν σε τετοιες απαιτησεις.
> τα vista64 ομως ειναι και παρα ειναι ικανα.
> 
> 
> 
> φυσικα οχι,μονο οι drivers γραφικων ειναι γεματοι λαθη ακομη,οι οδηγοι της nvidia.


Τα vista δεν έχουν κάνεναν τρόπο να χωράνε περισσότερη πληροφορία στην μνήμη, συνεπώς το παράδειγμά σου με το photoshop δεν στέκει γιατί ούτε και εκεί θα φτάσουν τα 4gb.

----------


## manosdoc

> Χμμμμ..Επειδή λοιπόν τα 4GB κάνουν 40 ευρώ ..πρέπει να τα δώσω για τα vista... Φίλε μου κάνω πολύ ποιό βαριές δουλειές και  με γραφικά μέσα 4 Gb για καμία εφαρμογή μου δεν χρειάστηκα ...Επειδή λοιπόν το hardware είναι πολύ φτηνό γιατί αυτό λές και το προχωράω εγώ φράφουν ότι κώδικα να είναι χωρίς να κάνουν καλή χρήσω της μνήμης ....


Πάντως 20 ευρώ κάνει ένα ποντίκι. Είναι ανόητο να μην ξοδεύεις σε μνήμη. Είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που μπορεί να ωθήσει συνολικά έναν υπολογιστή, με χαμηλό κόστος.
Βαριές δουλειές δεν κάνεις, διότι θα ήξερες πως 4GB είναι μια καλή αρχή απλώς.
Επίσης επειδή πιθανότατα δεν έχεις δει idle σε τέτοια συστήματα σε πληροφορώ πως σε ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις χρειάστηκα περισσότερο από 1,5GB, το δε idle κυμαίνεται γύρω στα 380ΜΒ για 32bit και 480-500 σε 64bit.

Για το Aero το λύσαμε το θέμα, από ότι καταλαβαίνω συμφωνούμε. On Board 3ετίας κάρτα λάπτοπ και δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Αν πάλι νιώθεις πως έχεις πρόβλημα μπορείς να το απενεργοποιήσεις, όχι και πολύ σοφό βέβαια.





> Σ' ευχαριστώ που ανέφερες τον mac... Το tiger στην ουσία είναι BSD like δηλαδή Unix/Linux... Δεν θα πώ τίποτα άλλο....


Πεις δεν πεις, το επιχείρημά σου κατέρρευσε παταγωδώς για την λογική "αφού δουλεύει"
Όσο για το OSX δεν είναι BSD-like. BSD κανονικό είναι και η Apple έχει και άδεια Developing με αρκετούς developers εκεί. Επίσης από 9.5 darwin είναι και επίσης POSIX Compliant.
Ακόμη περιμένω να μου πεις idle στο KDE, αλλά πιθανότερο το βλέπω να μου λες το Idle στον Task Manager των XP.




> Φίλε μου για να βάλω Vista 64 ...δεν πρέπει να έχω και ανάλογο hardware..? Xmmmmmmm


Η αλήθεια είναι πως θες ειδικό Hardware τεχνολογίας NASA, τύπου Core 2/amd64.




> Ας βγάλει η Microsoft ένα λειτουργικό σωστό ....όπως δείχουν τα Windows 7 και ας γράφω !!! Πάντως αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ έιναι ότι η Microsoft βγάζει πρώτα βγάζει μια ανέτοιμη πατάτα όταν θέλει να αλλάξει ριζικά την τεχνολογία βλέπε Me/Vista και μετα βγάζει ένα σοβαρό λειτουργικό 2000/XP/W 7....


Ουδέποτε τα NT Class ήτανε πατάτες, αλλά περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα.
Δεν έχω κάτι να σχολιάσω για την γνώμη αυτή.




> Αυτό που σκέφτομαι λέει το εξής.... Ωραία τα βάλαμε τα 7... Τα είδαμε μερικές μέρες ... Θα εμπιστευόσασταν την beta έκδοση για το καθημερινό σας λειτουργικό ..?


Εξαρτάται από το τι ζητάς από το λειτουργικό σου.
Το δίνουν και you're flying solo από υποστήριξη.

........Auto merged post: manosdoc πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τα vista δεν έχουν κάνεναν τρόπο να χωράνε περισσότερη πληροφορία στην μνήμη, συνεπώς το παράδειγμά σου με το photoshop δεν στέκει γιατί ούτε και εκεί θα φτάσουν τα 4gb.


Δεν γνωρίζω αν υποστηρίζεται Photoshop σε XP 64bit, το σίγουρο είναι πως σε Vista 64bit η συνολική απόδοση του multitasking με τέτοια μνημοβόρα τέρατα, θα είναι σαφώς καλύτερη λόγω του πληρέστερου memory manager. Ενός manager που σχεδιάστηκε για να σερβίρει ακόμη πιο σοβαρές εφαρμογές σε Server 2008

----------


## l_satsok

> Τα vista δεν έχουν κάνεναν τρόπο να χωράνε περισσότερη πληροφορία στην μνήμη, συνεπώς το παράδειγμά σου με το photoshop δεν στέκει γιατί ούτε και εκεί θα φτάσουν τα 4gb.


δεν καταλαβες καλα.
δεν μιλαω για απλο παραδειγμα,μιλαω για γεγονος που συμβαινει στην πραξη.
και φυσικα μιλαω για 64bit με 8gb και οχι 4gb μνημης οπως αναφερεις.

το ερωτημα μου δηλαδη ηταν οχι αν φτανουν τα 4gb αλλα το πως τα πανε με 8gb
τα XP και πως τα vista.
φυσικα τα vista τα πανε πολυ καλυτερα.

αλλο παραδειγμα
σε μηχανημα με 8gb μνημη.
με XP64 προσπαθησε να ανοιξεις αρχειο .psd πανω απο 500mbytes με το acdsee και αν σου ανοιξει μου τηλεγραφεις,
και μετα δες πως ανοιγει στα vista64,σαν πουλακι.


και για αυτον που χρησιμοποιει τα 7 για κυριο λειτουργικο στο laptop του,ναι
και εγω θα τα χρησιμοποιουσα.
αλλα για το κυριως pc μου που χρειαζεται να εχω ενεργοποιημενη και την εξοδο προς την τηλεοραση,δεν μπορω.
και δεν μπορω γιατι ,πρωτον δεν θυμαται τις ρυθμισεις στη tv μετα απο επανεκκινηση,
και δευτερον δεν δουλευει η custom resolution 1680X1050 στο κυριως monitor αν και υπαρχει αυτη η επιλογη,βγαζει error στο τεστ της αναλυσης αυτης.
συν τα υπολοιπα λαθη του driver που θελει πολυ χρονο καποιος για να τα ανακαλυψει ολα.
σε μερικους μηνες που θα ωριμασουν οι drivers ναι θα τα βαλω,οχι ακομη ομως.

μου βαζετε ενα λαπτορακι με μια οθονουλα σκετη και αφου δουλευει για σας ο driver το δεσατε οτι ειναι και τελειος.
ε δεν ειναι ετσι.

----------


## sdikr

> δεν καταλαβες καλα.
> δεν μιλαω για απλο παραδειγμα,μιλαω για γεγονος που συμβαινει στην πραξη.
> και φυσικα μιλαω για 64bit με 8gb και οχι 4gb μνημης οπως αναφερεις.
> 
> το ερωτημα μου δηλαδη ηταν οχι αν φτανουν τα 4gb αλλα το πως τα πανε με 8gb
> τα XP και πως τα vista.
> φυσικα τα vista τα πανε πολυ καλυτερα.


Το θέμα τότε δεν είναι vista  or  xp,  αλλά  32  or 64bit

----------


## Tiven

> φυσικα οχι,μονο οι drivers γραφικων ειναι γεματοι λαθη ακομη,οι οδηγοι της nvidia.


Άλλος ένας λόγος να βάλει ΑΤΙ.

----------


## l_satsok

> Το θέμα τότε δεν είναι vista  or  xp,  αλλά  32  or 64bit


μαλλον ναι.
γιατι αν με ρωτησεις για τα vista home 32bit εχω τη χειροτερη γνωμη απο οσο τα εχω δει ειδικα σε laptops.
αλλα η εποχη των 32bit περασε οριστικα νομιζω,οποιος δοκιμασει την εμπειρια του 64μπιτου λειτουργικου δεν ασχολειται καν με τα παλια.

----------


## flamelab

> μαλλον ναι.
> γιατι αν με ρωτησεις για τα vista home 32bit εχω τη χειροτερη γνωμη απο οσο τα εχω δει ειδικα σε laptops.
> αλλα η εποχη των 32bit περασε οριστικα νομιζω,οποιος δοκιμασει την εμπειρια του 64μπιτου λειτουργικου δεν ασχολειται καν με τα παλια.


Τα 32μπιτ Vista των laptops έρχονταν/έρχονται με μια οκά βλακείες αντιβάιρους και φάιργουολς και αμαύρωσαν το λειτουργικό.

Βέβαια, ακόμη χειρότερο είναι να βλέπεις λαπτοπς με 4 GB RAM να έρχονται με 32μπιτ Home Premium. Αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν ...

----------


## manosdoc

> Τα 32μπιτ Vista των laptops έρχονταν/έρχονται με μια οκά βλακείες αντιβάιρους και φάιργουολς και αμαύρωσαν το λειτουργικό.
> 
> Βέβαια, ακόμη χειρότερο είναι να βλέπεις λαπτοπς με 4 GB RAM να έρχονται με 32μπιτ Home Premium. Αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν ...




Off Topic


		Kατάλαβαν την πατάτα και έχει αρχίσει η νέα μόδα Laptops με 3GB μνήμης

----------


## flamelab

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Kατάλαβαν την πατάτα και έχει αρχίσει η νέα μόδα Laptops με 3GB μνήμης


Ναι, σάμπως δεν ξέρω τα ημίμετρα. 

Για όλα φταίει η 64μπιτοφοβία και η παιδεία-ΧP, του περασμένου αιώνα.

Τα 3 GB RAM επίσης είναι λάθος σε DDR2, χαλάει το dual channel. Αρα καταλαβαίνεις για τί διανόηση μιλάμε  :Whistle:

----------


## XavierGr

Ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα κάποτε είναι με το memory allocation. Αληθεύει ότι τα 32bit δεν μπορούν να κάνουν allocate πάνω από 2048MB μνήμης σε ένα μόνο process; Μπορεί να είναι βλακεία αυτό που λέω αλλά το έχω αντιμετωπίσει τουλάχιστον 2 φορές και αν ισχύει είναι αρκετά περιοριστικός παράγοντας. 

Κατά τα άλλα ποτέ δε με πείραξαν τα χαμένα 512MB από τα 4GB που έχω αφού δεν χρησιμοποιώ προγράμματα που να θέλουν πάνω από 2GB. Αυτή τη φορά πάντως θα δοκιμάσω την 64άρα έκδοση, την απέφευγα τόσα χρόνια λόγο ασυμβατότητας με κάποιους drivers και/ή προγράμματα. Ελπίζω να μην έχω την ίδια κατάληξη σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια.

----------


## ThReSh

> Αληθεύει ότι τα 32bit δεν μπορούν να κάνουν allocate πάνω από 2048MB μνήμης σε ένα μόνο process;


yeap, ισχύει...

----------


## gtklocker

> Ναι, σάμπως δεν ξέρω τα ημίμετρα. 
> 
> Για όλα φταίει η 64μπιτοφοβία και η παιδεία-ΧP, του περασμένου αιώνα.
> 
> Τα 3 GB RAM επίσης είναι λάθος σε DDR2, χαλάει το dual channel. Αρα καταλαβαίνεις για τί διανόηση μιλάμε


Σωστά!

Ειλικρινά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάνω την σκέψη κάποιων να βάζουν x86 λειτουργικά σε x64 συστήματα. Ακόμα και με 2GB RAM, σπάει το μηχάνημα, χαραμίζεται.

----------


## l_satsok

> Κατά τα άλλα ποτέ δε με πείραξαν τα χαμένα 512MB από τα 4GB που έχω αφού δεν χρησιμοποιώ προγράμματα που να θέλουν πάνω από 2GB. Αυτή τη φορά πάντως θα δοκιμάσω την 64άρα έκδοση, την απέφευγα τόσα χρόνια λόγο ασυμβατότητας με κάποιους drivers και/ή προγράμματα. Ελπίζω να μην έχω την ίδια κατάληξη σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια.


οι ασυμβατοτητες στους οδηγους εξακολουθουν να υπαρχουν,δεν ειναι ασυμβατοτητες ακριβως αλλα αφορουν την ψηφιακη υπογραφη της ms και θα υπαρχουν παντα οσο καποια εταιρεια δεν πληρωνει το χαρατσι προς την ms.
ειδικα καποιες καρτες tv και καποια περιφερειακα μικρων κατασκευαστων θα παραμεινουν για παντα ασυμβατα.
εχω και γω ομως μια τετοια pci καρτα tv που την δουλευει μια χαρα με 64bit drivers,απλως σε καθε εκκινηση παταω το F8 και επιλεγω κανονικη εκκινηση αλλα χωρις υποχρεωτικο ελεγχο για ψηφιακη υπογραφη στους drivers,η τελευταια επιλογη στο menu.
αυτο δεν θα το αποφυγεις.

----------


## Linus

Βρήκα τον χρόνο σήμερα να εγκαταστήσω τα 7, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είχα internet. Δεν έπρεπε λογικά να με συνδέσει αυτόματα όπως γίνεται και με τα Linux??

Μου έβγαζε μηνύματα για να βρω drivers για κάρτα δικτύου νομίζω, αλλά πως στο καλό να τα βρω αν δεν μπαίνει internet?

Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## amoyda

> Βρήκα τον χρόνο σήμερα να εγκαταστήσω τα 7, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είχα internet. Δεν έπρεπε λογικά να με συνδέσει αυτόματα όπως γίνεται και με τα Linux??
> 
> Μου έβγαζε μηνύματα για να βρω drivers για κάρτα δικτύου νομίζω, αλλά πως στο καλό να τα βρω αν δεν μπαίνει internet?
> 
> Καμιά ιδέα?


απο φιλο που εχει ιντερνετ η cafe  :Wink: 

απο που ποσταρεις ?

με ψιλομπερδεψες

----------


## Linus

> απο φιλο που εχει ιντερνετ η cafe


Δεν έχω ξαναψάξει για drivers της κάρτας δικτύου, αν τους κατεβάσω, λες να μπορώ να τους εγκαταστήσω?? Μήπως είναι μόνο για XP/Vista? Μήπως πρέπει να βρω συγκεκριμένους?

----------


## ownagE_

> Δεν έχω ξαναψάξει για drivers της κάρτας δικτύου, αν τους κατεβάσω, λες να μπορώ να τους εγκαταστήσω?? Μήπως είναι μόνο για XP/Vista? Μήπως πρέπει να βρω συγκεκριμένους?


Θα πας στο site της μητρικής σου, θα βρεις τους drivers της κάρτας δικτύου σου για Vista και θα τους περάσεις.
Αν δεν γίνεται δοκιμάζεις compatibility mode -> Vista στον installer.
Αν και πάλι δε γίνεται θα πρέπει να τους περάσεις με το χέρι, χρησιμοποιώντας το .inf, απο το device manager.

----------


## amoyda

δες και απο device manager>netwokr adapter τι εχει,εαν σου βγαζει ποια καρτουλα εχεις.

----------


## Linus

> Θα πας στο site της μητρικής σου, θα βρεις τους drivers της κάρτας δικτύου σου για Vista και θα τους περάσεις.
> Αν δεν γίνεται δοκιμάζεις compatibility mode -> Vista στον installer.
> Αν και πάλι δε γίνεται θα πρέπει να τους περάσεις με το χέρι, χρησιμοποιώντας το .inf, απο το device manager.


Μπερδεμένα μου φαίνονται  :Razz: 

Θα το προσπαθήσω, κι αν χειαστεί να φτάσω στο .inf θα επανέλθω  :Smile:

----------


## amoyda

> Μπερδεμένα μου φαίνονται 
> 
> Θα το προσπαθήσω, κι αν χειαστεί να φτάσω στο .inf θα επανέλθω


οταν λες δεν εχεις internet τι εννοεις?

εαν συνδεεσαι στον ιστο απο windows update,θα στο βρει λογικα μονο του

----------


## USBCE

> Ναι, σάμπως δεν ξέρω τα ημίμετρα. 
> 
> Για όλα φταίει η 64μπιτοφοβία και η παιδεία-ΧP, του περασμένου αιώνα.
> 
> Τα 3 GB RAM επίσης είναι λάθος σε DDR2, χαλάει το dual channel. Αρα καταλαβαίνεις για τί διανόηση μιλάμε




Off Topic


		Αρρωστημένες καταστάσεις...

----------


## Linus

> οταν λες δεν εχεις internet τι εννοεις?
> 
> εαν συνδεεσαι στον ιστο απο windows update,θα στο βρει λογικα μονο του


Δεν αναγνώριζε καν την κάρτα δικτύου. 

Τελικά οι drivers της μητρικής που είπε ο φίλος δούλεψαν τέλεια.  

Υπέροχα τα 7  :One thumb up:

----------


## tsek

> Σωστά!
> 
> Ειλικρινά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάνω την σκέψη κάποιων να βάζουν x86 λειτουργικά σε x64 συστήματα. Ακόμα και με 2GB RAM, σπάει το μηχάνημα, χαραμίζεται.


δήλαδή ρε παδια εμένα με το παρακάτω laptop και vista prenium τι μου προτείνετε ??με προβλήματίσατε..... :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## flamelab

> δήλαδή ρε παδια εμένα με το παρακάτω laptop και vista prenium τι μου προτείνετε ??με προβλήματίσατε.....


*Σούμπιτος* για Windows Vista Business/Ultimate SP1 *x64* ή όταν βγουν τα Win7, πάλι x64. 

Με τα Win Vista x32 χαραμίζεις το laptop.

Το ίδιο εάν θες να βάλεις Linux (πάντα x86_64) όπου μάλιστα με την Nvidia θα κάνει παπάδες.

----------


## manosdoc

> δήλαδή ρε παδια εμένα με το παρακάτω laptop και vista prenium τι μου προτείνετε ??με προβλήματίσατε.....


64bit λειτουργικό.

----------


## gtklocker

Πάντα x64.

----------


## Thuglife

> Ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα κάποτε είναι με το memory allocation. Αληθεύει ότι τα 32bit *δεν μπορούν να κάνουν allocate πάνω από 2048MB μνήμης σε ένα μόνο process*; Μπορεί να είναι βλακεία αυτό που λέω αλλά το έχω αντιμετωπίσει τουλάχιστον 2 φορές και αν ισχύει είναι αρκετά περιοριστικός παράγοντας.


Αν ήταν 2GB ανά process θα ήταν καλά, 2GB είναι shared ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ PROCESSES. Δηλαδή όλα τα processes που τρέχουν ανά πάσα στιγμή μοιράζονται αυτά τα 2GB. Τα 4GB address space χωρίζονται σε 2 για το user space και 2 για το kernel space.

Στα 64bita κερδίζεις ακόμα και όταν χρησιμοποιείς 32 bit εφαρμογές γιατί το λειτουργικό μπορεί πλέων να κάνει assign full 2GB σε κάθε process, αν έχεις 6GB ram πχ μπορείς να έχει το Photoshop και το Crysis να καταναλώνουνε 2GB ταυτόχρονα το καθένα.

----------


## flamelab

Α ναι, αυτό που το πας. Στην ουσία μένεις με 2 GB για σένα και 2 GB που δεν βλέπεις ποτέ γιατί είναι addressed στις συσκευές.

Γι'αυτό και τα 64bit λειτουργικά προσφέρουν ευελιξία και ελευθερία.

----------


## Thuglife

Δεν είναι μόνο οι συσκευές, είναι γενικά χώρος του kernel. Στα x64 είναι 8TB αντίστοιχα.

Εδώ κολλάει και το /3GB, αλλάζει την αναλογία σε 3GB user space και 1GB kernel. Τα 32bit executables ΔΕΝ μπορούν να δουν πάνω από 2GB ram εκτός αν είναι χτισμένα με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο να βλέπουν 3 ή χρησιμοποιούν AWE

----------


## Green Dragon

> Με τα Win Vista x32 χαραμίζεις το laptop.
> 
> Το ίδιο εάν θες να βάλεις Linux (πάντα x86_64) όπου μάλιστα με την Nvidia θα κάνει παπάδες.


Για linux διευκρίνησε το λίγο flamelab.
προτείνεις x86 ή 64;

και γενικά προτείνετε 64bit ακόμη και σε αυτούς που έχουν μόνο 2gb μνήμη;

----------


## flamelab

> Για linux διευκρίνησε το λίγο flamelab.
> προτείνεις x86 ή 64;
> 
> και γενικά προτείνετε 64bit ακόμη και σε αυτούς που έχουν μόνο 2gb μνήμη;


x86_64 == 64bit (το ίδιο πράγμα).

Ναι, εφόσον έχεις 64bit processor, γιατί να μην εκμεταλλευτείς αυτό το 5-10% αύξησης επιδόσεων (ή και λίγο περισσότερο);

----------


## Green Dragon

> x86_64 == 64bit (το ίδιο πράγμα).


οκ σε ευχαριστώ :Smile: 
Μπερδεύτηκα με το i386

----------


## globalnoise

> Α ναι, αυτό που το πας. Στην ουσία μένεις με 2 GB για σένα και 2 GB που δεν βλέπεις ποτέ γιατί είναι addressed στις συσκευές.
> 
> Γι'αυτό και τα 64bit λειτουργικά προσφέρουν ευελιξία και ελευθερία.





> Δεν είναι μόνο οι συσκευές, είναι γενικά χώρος του kernel. Στα x64 είναι 8TB αντίστοιχα.
> 
> Εδώ κολλάει και το /3GB, αλλάζει την αναλογία σε 3GB user space και 1GB kernel. Τα 32bit executables ΔΕΝ μπορούν να δουν πάνω από 2GB ram εκτός αν είναι χτισμένα με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο να βλέπουν 3 ή χρησιμοποιούν AWE


Δηλαδή τα 32bit λειτουργικά χωρίζουν την μνήμη στη μέση και πέρνουν το ένα κομμάτι για χρήση συσκευών; Κάτι δεν μου κάθεται καλά

Επίσης η απόλυτη αποτροπή στους unsigned drivers στα 64bit windows είναι ο λόγος που δεν έχω βάλει 64bit ακόμα. Είναι αισχρό το οτι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα απενεργοποίησης παρά μόνο boot option για παράκαμψη.

----------


## bidil

Αξίζει τον κόπο;

----------


## Thuglife

..και τα 64bit, μόνο που τα αντίστοιχα "όρια" είναι 8TB + 8TB. Δεν είναι μόνο για τις συσκευές, μην το μπερδεύεις. Εκτός των συσκευών υπάρχουν πολλές διεργασίες οι οποίες χρησιμοποιούν αυτό το κομμάτι, όπως για παράδειγμα η cache για το file system.

Η ύπαρξη του boot option είναι μόνο και μόνο για να βοηθήσει το development όσο δεν είναι signed ο driver στα ενδιάμεσα build, προσωπικά δεν βάζω unsigned driver και χαίρομαι που υπάρχει αυτός ο περιορισμός. Όπως και το UAC αποτελούν ένα λιθαράκι για να γράφονται καλύτερες εφαρμογές.

----------


## WagItchyef

> *Σούμπιτος* για Windows Vista Business/Ultimate SP1 *x64* ή όταν βγουν τα Win7, πάλι x64. 
> 
> Με τα Win Vista x32 χαραμίζεις το laptop.
> 
> Το ίδιο εάν θες να βάλεις Linux (πάντα x86_64) όπου μάλιστα με την Nvidia θα κάνει παπάδες.


Και εμένα το laptop ήρθε με Vista Home Premium x86 Greek. Τα Vista Ultimate τι παραπάνω χρήσιμο προσφέρουν από τα Home Premium, εκτός από το BitLocker;

----------


## flamelab

> Και εμένα το laptop ήρθε με Vista Home Premium x86 Greek. Τα Vista Ultimate τι παραπάνω χρήσιμο προσφέρουν από τα Home Premium, εκτός από το BitLocker;


http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win...s/default.aspx

----------


## l_satsok

> Η ύπαρξη του boot option είναι μόνο και μόνο για να βοηθήσει το development όσο δεν είναι signed ο driver στα ενδιάμεσα build, προσωπικά δεν βάζω unsigned driver και χαίρομαι που υπάρχει αυτός ο περιορισμός. Όπως και το UAC αποτελούν ένα λιθαράκι για να γράφονται καλύτερες εφαρμογές.


το boot option ευτυχως που υπαρχει εστω και γι αυτο το σκοπο.
γιατι διαφορετικα θα πεταγα αρκετες συσκευες.
ετσι εγω βαζω unsigned drivers και αφηνω τα λιθαρακια γι αυτους που γραφουν τις
εφαρμογες.

----------


## WagItchyef

> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win...s/default.aspx


Καλά το είδα αυτό, αλλά κάτι που να εξηγεί στην πράξη κάτι που είναι χρήσιμο για home users; Τα μόνα δύο "χρήσιμα στην πράξη" που ξέρω, είναι το BitLocker και το animated background.

Κανένα από τα δύο δεν είναι χρήσιμα για μένα προσωπικά.

----------


## treli@ris

Βγηκε και Home Premium εκδοση
http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/5A/69/...3b117c5a69.jpg

 :Razz:

----------


## XavierGr

> οι ασυμβατοτητες στους οδηγους εξακολουθουν να υπαρχουν,δεν ειναι ασυμβατοτητες ακριβως αλλα αφορουν την ψηφιακη υπογραφη της ms και θα υπαρχουν παντα οσο καποια εταιρεια δεν πληρωνει το χαρατσι προς την ms.
> ειδικα καποιες καρτες tv και καποια περιφερειακα μικρων κατασκευαστων θα παραμεινουν για παντα ασυμβατα.
> εχω και γω ομως μια τετοια pci καρτα tv που την δουλευει μια χαρα με 64bit drivers,απλως σε καθε εκκινηση παταω το F8 και επιλεγω κανονικη εκκινηση αλλα χωρις υποχρεωτικο ελεγχο για ψηφιακη υπογραφη στους drivers,η τελευταια επιλογη στο menu.
> αυτο δεν θα το αποφυγεις.


Τώρα που το λες έχω μια πανάθλια κάρτα τηλεόρασης της AverMedia και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα βρω σωστούς drivers. Εδώ στα 32bit XP και κατάφερνε και τα κράσαρε όταν άλλαζα γρήγορα κανάλια.

Πάντως για το θέμα του memory allocation κατάφερα να χρησιμοποιήσω και τα 3.5 GB (που φαίνονται στα 32bit XP που έχω). Το memtest είναι ένα προγραμματάκι όπου φορτώνει την μνήμη και διαβάζει συνέχεια από αυτήν για να βρεί τυχόν προβλήματα που μπορεί να υπάρχουν στην μνήμη λόγο π.χ overclocking. Τελικά το πρόβλημα ίσως είναι μεγαλύτερο γιατί δεν μπορώ να το βάλω να κάνει allocate ούτε καν παραπάνω από 1061MB (περίεργο νούμερο πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω, ίσως κάνω κάτι λάθος). Ανοίγοντας 3 instances του memtest κατάφερα να γεμίσω όλη τη μνήμη.

Τώρα πάντως συνειδητοποιώ τον περιορισμό που υπάρχει στα 32bit XP και το πέταμα μνήμης που μπορεί υπο συνθύκες να υπάρξει. Γιατί όμως υπάρχει αυτός ο περιορισμός; Σε linux 32bit απ' ότι γνωρίζω δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.

Ήταν μεγάλη ξενέρα όταν ένας φίλος, μου έδωσε ένα πρόγραμμα που είχε γράψει για αναζήτηση κύκλων και μπορούσε να τρέξει στον δικό του μονοπύρηνο AMD Athlon με 1GB μήμης και 2GB swap (ίσα ίσα του έτρεχε) και εγώ με Q9300 και 4GB μνήμης δεν μπορούσα να το τρέξω (το πρόγραμμα έτρεχε κανονικά και σε εμένα όταν του έβαζα δεδομένα που δεν χρειαζόταν τόση μνήμη). Ήταν όπως καταλαβαίνετε πολύ εκνευριστικό εως και ντροπιαστικό θα μπορούσα να πω.

----------


## tsek

> 64bit λειτουργικό.


να βάλω τα 7 την 64bit και έπειτα απο αύγουστο βλέπουμε?

----------


## l_satsok

> Τώρα που το λες έχω μια πανάθλια κάρτα τηλεόρασης της AverMedia και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα βρω σωστούς drivers. Εδώ στα 32bit XP και κατάφερνε και τα κράσαρε όταν άλλαζα γρήγορα κανάλια.


αν ειναι εκεινη η εξωτερικη usb ξεχασε την.
αν ειναι pci ψαξε στο google για ενα executable με το ονομα: BtInstaller-amd64.exe

και επειδη βρηκα που βρισκεται τωρα.
απο εδω,οσο υπαρχει,κατεβαστε το για την ωρα που μπορει να σας χρειαστει.

----------


## XavierGr

> αν ειναι εκεινη η εξωτερικη usb ξεχασε την.
> αν ειναι pci ψαξε στο google για ενα executable με το ονομα: BtInstaller-amd64.exe
> 
> και επειδη βρηκα που βρισκεται τωρα.
> απο εδω,οσο υπαρχει,κατεβαστε το για την ωρα που μπορει να σας χρειαστει.


Thanks, θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω (είναι pci).

----------


## Tiven

> Σωστά!
> 
> Ειλικρινά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάνω την σκέψη κάποιων να βάζουν x86 λειτουργικά σε x64 συστήματα. Ακόμα και με 2GB RAM, σπάει το μηχάνημα, χαραμίζεται.



Ορίστε 1 λόγος :



> Δηλαδή τα 32bit λειτουργικά χωρίζουν την μνήμη στη μέση και πέρνουν το ένα κομμάτι για χρήση συσκευών; Κάτι δεν μου κάθεται καλά
> 
> Επίσης η απόλυτη αποτροπή στους unsigned drivers στα 64bit windows είναι ο λόγος που δεν έχω βάλει 64bit ακόμα. Είναι αισχρό το οτι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα απενεργοποίησης παρά μόνο boot option για παράκαμψη.


Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ x64 λειτουργικά εδώ και χρόνια (είτε Linux είτε Windows) αλλά πολλές φορές κάνω θυσίες για λόγους σαν και τον παραπάνω.

----------


## l_satsok

> Επίσης η απόλυτη αποτροπή στους unsigned drivers στα 64bit windows


πραγματικα,ο μονος σοβαρος λογος θα ελεγα
αλλα βεβαια η αποτροπη δεν ειναι "απολυτη"
και στο κατω κατω οτι αγοραζουμε απο δω και μπρος θα πρεπει να το ελεγχουμε ως προς τη δυνατοτητα του να δουλεψει σε windows 64bit,να αναγκαστουν και οι εταιρειες παραγωγης υλισμικου να προσαρμοστουν.

προχτες ενας φιλος μου εβγαλε τα 64 επειδη δεν υπαρχει driver για ενα καινουργιο scanner που πηρε μολις πριν 3 μηνες.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ένας ακόμη τρόπος να τα παίρνει η micro$oft είναι κατά βάση..

----------


## sonic

> Τώρα που το λες έχω μια πανάθλια κάρτα τηλεόρασης της AverMedia και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα βρω σωστούς drivers. Εδώ στα 32bit XP και κατάφερνε και τα κράσαρε όταν άλλαζα γρήγορα κανάλια.
> 
> Πάντως για το θέμα του memory allocation κατάφερα να χρησιμοποιήσω και τα 3.5 GB (που φαίνονται στα 32bit XP που έχω). Το memtest είναι ένα προγραμματάκι όπου φορτώνει την μνήμη και διαβάζει συνέχεια από αυτήν για να βρεί τυχόν προβλήματα που μπορεί να υπάρχουν στην μνήμη λόγο π.χ overclocking. Τελικά το πρόβλημα ίσως είναι μεγαλύτερο γιατί δεν μπορώ να το βάλω να κάνει allocate ούτε καν παραπάνω από 1061MB (περίεργο νούμερο πάντως δεν καταλαβαίνω, ίσως κάνω κάτι λάθος). Ανοίγοντας 3 instances του memtest κατάφερα να γεμίσω όλη τη μνήμη.
> 
> Τώρα πάντως συνειδητοποιώ τον περιορισμό που υπάρχει στα 32bit XP και το πέταμα μνήμης που μπορεί υπο συνθύκες να υπάρξει. Γιατί όμως υπάρχει αυτός ο περιορισμός; Σε linux 32bit απ' ότι γνωρίζω δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> Ήταν μεγάλη ξενέρα όταν ένας φίλος, μου έδωσε ένα πρόγραμμα που είχε γράψει για αναζήτηση κύκλων και μπορούσε να τρέξει στον δικό του μονοπύρηνο AMD Athlon με 1GB μήμης και 2GB swap (ίσα ίσα του έτρεχε) και εγώ με Q9300 και 4GB μνήμης δεν μπορούσα να το τρέξω (το πρόγραμμα έτρεχε κανονικά και σε εμένα όταν του έβαζα δεδομένα που δεν χρειαζόταν τόση μνήμη). Ήταν όπως καταλαβαίνετε πολύ εκνευριστικό εως και ντροπιαστικό θα μπορούσα να πω.


Δοκίμασε χωρίς drivers, αν την αναγνωρίσει το σύστημα, και απλά άνοιξε το media center, εμένα μου είχε δουλέψει με usb της aver.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Καλά το είδα αυτό, αλλά κάτι που να εξηγεί στην πράξη κάτι που είναι χρήσιμο για home users;


Σε οικιακό Η/Υ με πολλούς χρήστες, τα lanuage packs (πρώην  MUI). Μπορείς να έχεις εσύ αγγλικά στο δικό σου account, και άλλοι χρήστες ελληνικά.

----------


## manosdoc

> Ένας ακόμη τρόπος να τα παίρνει η micro$oft είναι κατά βάση..


30 ευρώ για τους drivers ;
Θα μπούνε μέσα οι κατασκευαστές..

----------


## SSB

> 30 ευρώ για τους drivers ;
> Θα μπούνε μέσα οι κατασκευαστές..


Πέραν του κόστους, πέραν του ότι όλοι οι κατασκευαστές έχουν ήδη domain-wide signing certificates, γιατί δεν ενημερώνεις φίλε Μάνο τον προβληματισμένο έταιρο φίλο μας πως τα code signing certificates δεν τα πουλάει η Microsoft αλλά άλλες τρίτες εταιρείες;



Off Topic


		Καλώς σας βρήκα μετά από καιρό!  :Smile: 
Γιατί Μάνο άλλαξες avatar και τρόμαξα να σε γνωρίσω; Πήγες και έβγαλες την κούκλα τη Megan και μου έβαλες αυτόν τον ...φονιά.

----------


## manosdoc

> Πέραν του κόστους, πέραν του ότι όλοι οι κατασκευαστές έχουν ήδη domain-wide signing certificates, γιατί δεν ενημερώνεις φίλε Μάνο τον προβληματισμένο έταιρο φίλο μας πως τα code signing certificates δεν τα πουλάει η Microsoft αλλά άλλες τρίτες εταιρείες;
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Καλώς σας βρήκα μετά από καιρό! 
> Γιατί Μάνο άλλαξες avatar και τρόμαξα να σε γνωρίσω; Πήγες και έβγαλες την κούκλα τη Megan και μου έβαλες αυτόν τον ...φονιά.


Προσωπικά νιώθω πολύ πιο ασφαλής με signed drivers.



Off Topic


		Γειά σου *SSB* ! Καλώς σε βρήκαμε πίσω !
Α, μην ανησυχείς έβαλα ένα πρόχειρο, τώρα ετοιμάζω ένα άλλο μελαχρινό πάντα "μωρό" !
 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## SSB

> Προσωπικά νιώθω πολύ πιο ασφαλής με signed drivers.


Και ακόμα καλύτερα signed drivers και signed apps όσο τουλάχιστον αυτό είναι δυνατόν.  :Wink:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ο προβληματισμένος σας φίλος ποτέ δεν είχε πρόβληματα με unsigned drivers γιατί πάντα ήξερε τι έβαζε..

Και δε μου λέει τίποτα αν θα είναι 3-30-300-3000€.

Και δεν είναι τυχαίο που η MS "έκοψε" τη δυνατότητα απενεργοποίησης του enforcement μέσω εντολής στο cmd.

----------


## manosdoc

> Ο προβληματισμένος σας φίλος ποτέ δεν είχε πρόβληματα με unsigned drivers γιατί πάντα ήξερε τι έβαζε..
> 
> Και δε μου λέει τίποτα αν θα είναι 3-30-300-3000€.
> 
> Και δεν είναι τυχαίο που η MS "έκοψε" τη δυνατότητα απενεργοποίησης του enforcement μέσω εντολής στο cmd.


Πάντα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αν χρειάζεσαι μέσω safe λειτουργίας.
Εν έτει 2009 η δικαιολογία για μη signed driver από τον κατασκευαστή υλικού σου είναι απλώς τραγική.
Εκτός και αν ο driver κάνει κάτι εξωτικό και φυσικά πειραματικό ( τύπου unsigned Atheros driver σε RAW mode για Non ISM μπάντες )

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Λίγο με νοιάζει.

Είμαι ο admin του OS μου και ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩ να κλείσω το enforcement permanently όχι με safe κ ιστορίες γιατί δε μου αρέσει η φάτσα του.

----------


## SSB

> Λίγο με νοιάζει.
> Είμαι ο admin του OS μου και ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩ να κλείσω το enforcement permanently όχι με safe κ ιστορίες γιατί δε μου αρέσει η φάτσα του.


Επειδή όμως φίλτατε DSLaManiaC ο καθένας "θεωρεί" τον εαυτό του "admin", ακόμα και όταν δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το αντικείμενο, είναι προτιμότερο να μην απενεργοποιείται εύκολα ή ακόμα και καθόλου το enforcement, προστατεύοντας έτσι το σύστημα τέτοιων χρηστών.

Προσωπικά, θεωρώντας απαραίτητο το signing, θα έθετα τα παράπονα στον κατασκευαστή του software / driver και όχι στην Microsoft, ζητώντας το αυτονόητο έναν signed driver. Τη στιγμή που εκατοντάδες freeware έρχονται υπογεγραμμένα δεν έχει καμμιά δικαιολογία να μην το κάνει ένας αξιόπιστος κατασκευαστής software.

ΥΓ: Ο λόγος που δεν συμπαθώ τα εύκολα enforcement overrides, είναι γιατί συνήθως χρήστες που θεωρούν εαυτόν admin και προσπαθούν πάση θυσία να απενεργοποιήσουν security features του λειτουργικού, μόλις την πατήσουν ξεχνούν την ταυτότητα του "admin" και κατηγορούν τον κατασκευαστή του λειτουργικού παριστάνοντας τα αθώα θύματά του. Ο νοών νοήτω.

----------


## l_satsok

> Προσωπικά, θεωρώντας απαραίτητο το signing, θα έθετα τα παράπονα στον κατασκευαστή του software / driver και όχι στην Microsoft, ζητώντας το αυτονόητο έναν signed driver.


εχεις απολυτα δικιο σε αυτο.

ας πουμε η canon δεν δικαιολογειται να μην παρεχει υπογεγραμμενους οδηγους για scanner επειδη αυτο βγηκε στην παραγωγη λιγο πριν την κυκλοφορια των vista 64.
νομιζω οτι το κανουν επιτηδες μερικοι κατασκευαστες ωστε να πουλανε ξανα πιο καινουργια μοντελα των
συσκευων τους.
γι αυτο κι εγω δεν πηρα canon scanner αλλα epson...

----------


## SSB

> ...νομιζω οτι το κανουν επιτηδες μερικοι κατασκευαστες ωστε να πουλανε ξανα πιο καινουργια μοντελα των συσκευων τους.


Δεν το κάνουν γι'αυτό φίλε l_satsok. Αν ήθελαν κάτι τέτοιο, απλά δεν θα έβγαζαν καθόλου drivers για τις νέες εκδόσεις του λειτουργικού, κάτι που έκαναν πολλές μεγάλες εταιρείες όταν κυκλοφόρησαν τα Vista (HP, Logitech, Creative κλπ). Ακόμα και τότε δεν τους πολυαπασχολούσαν οι νέες πωλήσεις όσο το να μην αναγκαστούν να γράψουν νέους οδηγούς για παλαιότερες συσκευές καθώς το κόστος των οδηγών είναι πολλές φορές μεγαλύτερο από το κόστος σχεδίασης μιας νέας συσκευής.

Όσο για την έλλειψη signed 64bit drivers που ακόμα και στα 32bit είναι αδικαιολόγητη (security reasons), οφείλεται απλά στην ανοησία του αντίστοιχου τμήματος της εταιρείας. Εδώ γνωρίζω "τεράστια" εταιρεία hardware που κυκλοφορεί signed drivers (sys) με unsigned runtime libs (dll και glue binaries). Για να δεις μέχρι που φτάνει η προχειρότητα ακόμα και μεγάλων ονομάτων της αγοράς.

----------


## Linus

Μόλις δοκίμασα να δω μια σειρά με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους και μου βγάζει κινέζικα... Είναι λόγω windows 7???

Χρησιμοποιώ VLC

----------


## ownagE_

> Μόλις δοκίμασα να δω μια σειρά με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους και μου βγάζει κινέζικα... Είναι λόγω windows 7???
> 
> Χρησιμοποιώ VLC


Έχεις ρυθμίσει το script encoding -> greek?

----------


## Linus

> Έχεις ρυθμίσει το script encoding -> greek?



Δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι αυτό  :Sorry:

----------


## ownagE_

Στις ρυθμίσεις του VLC -> Subtitles & OSD.
Παίξε λίγο με το Default encoding να δεις μήπως φτιάξει.

----------


## Linus

Edit..

Όλα οκ, thanks.

----------


## ownagE_

> Ãáìþ ôï, Æáê. Ôåëåõôáßá
> öïñÜ ðïõ ãõñßæù ðßóù.
> 
> Αυτά έχει μέσα το αρχείο των υποτίτλων τώρα που το άνοιξα.. τι στο καλό... δεν τα εμφανίζει καν στα ελληνικά, μήπως δεν είναι θέμα VLC?


 :Thinking: 
Δοκίμασε αυτό που σου έγραψα σε μήνυμα στο προφίλ σου.
Επίσης, στην εγκατάσταση των Win7 δήλωσες region/location -> Greece?

edit: okkkk  :Razz:

----------


## arj

Έγω χτές έβαλα να δώ σειρά με media player clasic (από το klite) και δεν μου τους εμφάνιζε καθόλου. Την επιλογή subtitles μάλιστα την είχε ανενεργή (με γκρί γράμματα). Τα ίδια και στο κανονικό media plpayer. 
Δεν κάθισα να ασχοληθώ περιατέρω είδα τη σειρά σε μηχάνημα με xp...

----------


## XavierGr

> Έγω χτές έβαλα να δώ σειρά με media player clasic (από το klite) και δεν μου τους εμφάνιζε καθόλου. Την επιλογή subtitles μάλιστα την είχε ανενεργή (με γκρί γράμματα). Τα ίδια και στο κανονικό media plpayer. 
> Δεν κάθισα να ασχοληθώ περιατέρω είδα τη σειρά σε μηχάνημα με xp...


Βάλε 64 έκδοση του media player classic, και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα.

----------


## Gr1s0s

Το πρόβλημα αυτό το παρατήρησα και εγώ με bsplayer και wm player. Βασικά μόνο με vlc που έχει embedded codecs κατάφερα να κάνω τη δουλειά μου. Μάλλον δεν παίζει σψστά το klite.Παρεμπιπτωντως δεν κατάφερα να βάλω τα nero και το perfect disc. Any Ideas;

----------


## globalnoise

Εγώ έχω βάλει Nero Micro τελευταία έκδοση και KMplayer πάλι τελευταία έκδοση χωρίς προβλήματα.

----------


## koupatos

Ναι το nero μπαίνει δίχως κανένα πρόβλημα στα 7

----------


## Minotavrs

βαλτε gomplayer παιζει τα παντα και ειναι απολυτα συμβατο με τα 7αρια  :Wink:

----------


## manosdoc

WMP12 x64
VLC 32bit
MPC-HC 64bit

----------


## apostol70

Μου βγάζει μια BSOD και λέει ότι φταιει ένα tdx.sys Επανεκκίνησηκαι μετά από λίγο πάλι τα ίδια τι λέτε να φταίει;

----------


## globalnoise

> Μου βγάζει μια BSOD και λέει ότι φταιει ένα tdx.sys Επανεκκίνησηκαι μετά από λίγο πάλι τα ίδια τι λέτε να φταίει;


http://www.sevenforums.com/drivers/1...sod-fixed.html

----------


## Linus

Καλησπέρα παίδες, τι παίζει με το Java στα 7.. Προσπάθησα να το εγκαταστήσω σήμερα να δοκιμάσω τα νέα εργαλεία της Google και μου έβγαζε πρόβλημα ο installer..  :Thinking:

----------


## zig

Τα βίστα δεν τα έχω δουλέψει ιδιαίτερα, χρησιμοποιώ τα xp-pro, αλλά με βάση αυτά που είδα από το beta των windows 7 μπορώ να πω ότι μου άφησε θετικότατες εντυπώσεις. Πράγματα που μου άρεσαν (μπορεί κάποια από αυτά να υπάρχουν και στα βιστα) ...

1. Η διαδικασία εγκατάστασης. Πάρα πολύ γρήγορη χωρίς να ζητήσει ντράιβερς για οτιδήποτε. Όλα δούλευαν άψογα από την αρχή. Το μόνο που χρειάστηκε (μιας και δεν έκαψα dvd) ήταν να κάνω mount το iso στο daemon tools ως εικονικό δισκάκι. Από εκεί και πέρα νομίζω ότι ακόμα και η γιαγιά μου μπορούσε να κάνει την εγκατάσταση.

2. Ο τρόπος που ειναι ομαδοποιημένα τα εικονίδια στο τασκμπαρ και ο τρόπος που δείχνει preview των παραθύρων καθώς και διάφορες άλλες λεπτομέρειες (μεγιστοποίηση παραθύρου όταν το πας στο πάνω περιθώριο κτλ.) Γλυτώνεις πολύ χρόνο και κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις με λιγότερες κινήσεις.

3. Σου δίνει την αίσθηση ότι τα πάντα γίνονται απλά, ακόμα και αν δεν έχεις καμιά προηγούμενη εμπειρία με το λειτουργικό. Θες πχ να βλέπεις τα έγγραφα που βρίσκονται στον C δισκο που έχει εγκατεστημένα τα XP? Φτιάχνεις με μια κίνηση καινούργια Library και κάνεις add το folder. Δεν χρειαζεται να πηγαίνεις κάθε φορά ψάχνοντας.

4. Ότι έχει προεγκατεστημένη πολύ λίγη σαβούρα. Μόνο τα απολύτως αναγκαία προγράμματα και αυτά με βελτιωμένο και όμορφο ιντερφεις. π.χ. πάρα πολύ καλό το καινούργιο calculator.

Γενικά δίνει μια αίσθηση σταθερού και γρήγορου λειτουργικού (ότι και αν δοκίμασα να βάλω δούλεψε κανονικά χωρίς προβλήματα) στο οποίο ακόμα και αν δεν έχεις εμπειρία κάνεις αυτό που θέλεις γρήγορα και εύκολα. Τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες που το έχω εγκαταστήσει bootαρω πλέον και χρησιμοποιώ αυτό και όχι στα XP-pro παρόλο που είναι beta ακόμα.

----------


## l_satsok

ειναι σιγουρο πλεον οτι μολις κυκλοφορησουν και επισημα θα κυριαρχησουν πληρως και σε πολυ μικρο χρονικο διαστημα.
δεν εχω δει πουθενα καποια αρνητικη κριτικη γι αυτα.

τα βλεπω να κυκλοφορουν επισημα πολυ νωριτερα απο την προγραμματισμενη ημερομηνια.

----------


## noname85

εμενα με win7 μου εχει 0/10 αξιοπιστια συστηματος!χαχαχαχα

----------


## opener

> *Microsoft: Next step for Windows 7 is a release candidate*
> Windows engineering exec confirms move *straight to RC from beta*, but no dates given.
> January 30, 2009 
> The head of Microsoft Corp.'s Windows development confirmed today that Windows 7 will take the unusual path of moving straight from a single beta, which was launched earlier this month, to a release candidate.....
> http://www.computerworld.com/action/...c=news_ts_head


1234567

----------


## Tiven

Κιόλας ?  :Thinking:

----------


## manosdoc

> Κιόλας ?


Με τόσο feedback που παίρνουν...
Διάβασε το Enginnering windows 7, τελευταίο post.

Έχει αναφέρει 80 φορές το telemetry και feedback

----------


## flamelab

Να βγει γρήγορα η νέα έκδοση να εξαφανιστούν τα XP από προσώπου γης.

----------


## manosdoc

Θα υπάρξει φυσικά και beta2 εσωτερική, ήδη είμαστε σε 7025+ build, αλλά φήμες θέλουν την RC να χτυπάει Απρίλη και την RTM Καλοκαίρι...

Πολύ αισιόδοξα...

----------


## gtklocker

Πολύ ωραία μας τα λές Μάνο...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Θα υπάρξει φυσικά και beta2 εσωτερική, ήδη είμαστε σε 7025+ build, αλλά φήμες θέλουν την RC να χτυπάει Απρίλη και την RTM Καλοκαίρι...
> 
> Πολύ αισιόδοξα...


Αυτό είναι ΚΑΚΟ.

Δε θα γίνει όσο bug tracking χρειάζεται.

Γιατί βιάζονται τόσο?

----------


## ownagE_

> Αυτό είναι ΚΑΚΟ.
> 
> Δε θα γίνει όσο bug tracking χρειάζεται.
> 
> Γιατί βιάζονται τόσο?


Καλά με τόσο feedback που πέφτει δε θα μείνει bug για bug  :Cool: 
 :Razz: 

Εδώ κι εγώ έχω στείλει 5-6 φορές feedback.  :Laughing:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Καλά με τόσο feedback που πέφτει δε θα μείνει bug για bug 
> 
> *
> Εδώ κι εγώ έχω στείλει 5-6 φορές feedback.*


Σε περνάω.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ownagE_

> Σε περνάω.


Μα, γι'αυτό το λέω.
Εγώ που βαριέμαι να στέλνω feedback έχω στείλει 5-6 φορές.
Φαντάσου οι άλλοι..  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## brantoc

Φήμες μάλιστα μιλούν για την ύπαρξη εμπορικού προγράμματος της Microsoft μέσω του οποίου οι κάτοχοι ορισμένων αδειών Vista (ΟΕΜ) θα μπορούν να αναβαθμίσουν δωρεάν το λειτουργικό τους σύστημα σε Windows 7 μόλις αυό καταστεί επισήμως διαθέσιμο. 

αυτο ειναι καλοοοοοοοο :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## gtklocker

10-12 feedbacks σχετικά με τον WMP12.

........Auto merged post: gtklocker πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Φήμες μάλιστα μιλούν για την ύπαρξη εμπορικού προγράμματος της Microsoft μέσω του οποίου οι κάτοχοι ορισμένων αδειών Vista (ΟΕΜ) θα μπορούν να αναβαθμίσουν δωρεάν το λειτουργικό τους σύστημα σε Windows 7 μόλις αυό καταστεί επισήμως διαθέσιμο. 
> 
> αυτο ειναι καλοοοοοοοο


Aυτό φυσικά, θα δώσει τσάμπα 7, επειδή τα κλειδιά φτιάχνονται χωρίς να πιάνονται πλέον από το WGA.

----------


## treli@ris

Εχει βαλει καποιος την 7025?

----------


## gtklocker

Και να θέλουμε από που θα την βρούμε;

----------


## treli@ris

Εχω βρει αυτη προς το παρον. 
Edit: [ ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ ]
Την εχω βαλει να κατεβαινει

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αυτή τη δουλειά θα κάνουμε?

Μια και καλή στην Beta 2 τώρα..

----------


## treli@ris

Απο αυτη τη σελιδα -> Edit: [ ΧΧΧΧΧΧ ] για οποιον θελει

........Auto merged post: geofak πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 12 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτή τη δουλειά θα κάνουμε?
> 
> Μια και καλή στην Beta 2 τώρα..


Στο συγκεκριμενο κινεζικο καπου την γραφει σαν pre-RC τη συγκεκριμενη

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αν δε το δω γραμμένο στο technet δε ξέρω τίποτα  :Razz:

----------


## treli@ris

Σωστος εισαι. Μπορει να ειναι καμια κινεζικη μαιμουδια  :Razz:

----------


## euri

Εγώ πάντως εγκατέστησα το Windows 7 x64 σε ξεχωριστό δίσκο σε ένα Q6600/6GB RAM και από την πρώτη στιγμή το λειτουργικό κολλούσε, πάγωνε, ούτε BSOD, ούτε τίποτα.  Το ίδιο συνέβη και σε εκ νέου εγκατάσταση.  Κάτι δεν του άρεσε στο μηχάνημα.   :Sad: 

ΥΓ:  Στο ίδιο μηχάνημα λειτουργούν XP x64 και Fedora 10 (παλιότερα και Fedora 9) χωρίς πρόβλημα  :Thinking:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Εγώ πάντως εγκατέστησα το Windows 7 x64 σε ξεχωριστό δίσκο σε ένα Q6600/6GB RAM και από την πρώτη στιγμή το λειτουργικό κολλούσε, πάγωνε, ούτε BSOD, ούτε τίποτα.  Το ίδιο συνέβη και σε εκ νέου εγκατάσταση.  Κάτι δεν του άρεσε στο μηχάνημα.  
> 
> ΥΓ:  Στο ίδιο μηχάνημα λειτουργούν XP x64 και Fedora 10 (παλιότερα και Fedora 9) χωρίς πρόβλημα


Μήπως παίζεις σε AHCI?

----------


## gtklocker

> Εγώ πάντως εγκατέστησα το Windows 7 x64 σε ξεχωριστό δίσκο σε ένα Q6600/6GB RAM και από την πρώτη στιγμή το λειτουργικό κολλούσε, πάγωνε, ούτε BSOD, ούτε τίποτα.  Το ίδιο συνέβη και σε εκ νέου εγκατάσταση.  Κάτι δεν του άρεσε στο μηχάνημα.  
> 
> ΥΓ:  Στο ίδιο μηχάνημα λειτουργούν XP x64 και Fedora 10 (παλιότερα και Fedora 9) χωρίς πρόβλημα


Εχεις κάνει OC;

----------


## euri

> Μήπως παίζεις σε AHCI?


Δε θυμάμαι  :Embarassed: 




> Εχεις κάνει OC;


Όχι

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δοκίμασε να το κλείσεις (αν το χεις έτσι) και να παίξεις ως IDE και δες αν σου κάνει πάλι πρόβλημα.

----------


## euri

> Δοκίμασε να το κλείσεις (αν το χεις έτσι) και να παίξεις ως IDE και δες αν σου κάνει πάλι πρόβλημα.


Δύσκολο αυτό που λες...η εγκατάσταση δεν υπάρχει πια  :Twisted Evil: 

Το Windows 7 μπήκε δοκιμαστικά, αντικαθιστώντας προσωρινά τη Fedora 9 (που ήθελα ούτως ή άλλως να ξηλώσω για να βάλω από την αρχή τη 10).

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δύσκολο αυτό που λες...η εγκατάσταση δεν υπάρχει πια 
> 
> Το Windows 7 μπήκε δοκιμαστικά, αντικαθιστώντας προσωρινά τη Fedora 9 (που ήθελα ούτως ή άλλως να ξηλώσω για να βάλω από την αρχή τη 10).


Κι εμένα πάντως που τρέχω σε RAID 0 μου έκανε κάτι περίεργα blue screen στην εγκατάσταση. Γι αυτό σου είπα να το δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## efthimisf

παιδια τα  windows 7 διαβαζουν την ram και τους τετραπυρηνους κανονικα???εννοω οπως τα xp64bit?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αν βάλεις τα x64 ναι..

ΥΓ: Κάνε επεξεργασία και γράψε στα ελληνικά.

----------


## efthimisf

> Αν βάλεις τα x64 ναι..
> 
> ΥΓ: Κάνε επεξεργασία και γράψε στα ελληνικά.



τα  windows 7 κυκλοφορουν σε 64 Bit????

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> τα  windows 7 κυκλοφορουν σε 64 Bit????


Πας εδώ και επιλέγεις τα 64x για κατέβασμα σε english..

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win...-download.aspx

----------


## efthimisf

> Πας εδώ και επιλέγεις τα 64x για κατέβασμα σε english..
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win...-download.aspx


ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου?Να αφήσω τα xp64bit ή να βαλω τα windows 7 64bit?
και αν γνωρίζεις μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις σε ενα προβλημα που έχω?
εχω βάλει στα xp64bit το windows live messenger beta 9 και δεν μπορώ να το κάνω προσθαφαίρεση γιατι μου βγάζει οτι μαλλον τρέχω τα windows σε ασφαλη λειτουργια ή οτι δεν έχει γινει σωστη η εγκατασταση και να εποικινωνησω με τον διαχειριστη του προγρ??

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου?Να αφήσω τα xp64bit ή να βαλω τα windows 7 64bit?
> και αν γνωρίζεις μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις σε ενα προβλημα που έχω?
> εχω βάλει στα xp64bit το windows live messenger beta 9 και δεν μπορώ να το κάνω προσθαφαίρεση γιατι μου βγάζει οτι μαλλον τρέχω τα windows σε ασφαλη λειτουργια ή οτι δεν έχει γινει σωστη η εγκατασταση και να εποικινωνησω με τον διαχειριστη του προγρ??


Αν είσαι προετοιμασμένος να αντιμετωπίσεις διάφορα θέματα με τα 7 γιατί είναι καινούριο λειτουργικό και μπορεί να σου βγάλει προβλήματα ανα πάσα στιγμή (αν και προσωπικά δεν έχω ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα) προχώρα και περασέ τα.
Αν όχι κάτσε στα ΧP μέχρι να βγούν σε κανονική έκδοση για end-users.

Όσο για το messenger δοκίμασε να περάσεις αυτόν απο πάνω:

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownloa...oad-89148.html

Θα κατεβάσεις το "Softpedia Mirror (RO) - Setup [MSI]"

----------


## efthimisf

> Αν είσαι προετοιμασμένος να αντιμετωπίσεις διάφορα θέματα με τα 7 γιατί είναι καινούριο λειτουργικό και μπορεί να σου βγάλει προβλήματα ανα πάσα στιγμή (αν και προσωπικά δεν έχω ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα) προχώρα και περασέ τα.
> Αν όχι κάτσε στα ΧP μέχρι να βγούν σε κανονική έκδοση για end-users.
> 
> Όσο για το messenger δοκίμασε να περάσεις αυτόν απο πάνω:
> 
> http://www.softpedia.com/progDownloa...oad-89148.html


ok ευχαριστω αλλα δεν μπορω να το κανω εγκατ. το msn που μου είπες να κατεβάσω, μου βγάζει error και μου λεει να κοιτάξω τις απαιτησεις του συστηματος μου κτλ κτλ

----------


## globalnoise

> Αυτό είναι ΚΑΚΟ.
> 
> Δε θα γίνει όσο bug tracking χρειάζεται.
> 
> Γιατί βιάζονται τόσο?





> Καλά με τόσο feedback που πέφτει δε θα μείνει bug για bug 
> 
> 
> Εδώ κι εγώ έχω στείλει 5-6 φορές feedback.





> Μα, γι'αυτό το λέω.
> Εγώ που βαριέμαι να στέλνω feedback έχω στείλει 5-6 φορές.
> Φαντάσου οι άλλοι..


Και εγώ μια απ'τα ίδια. Δεν είχα κάνει ποτέ bug report αλλά στα 7 με το παραμικρό έδινα αναφορά. Και σκεφτόμουν οτι σίγουρα όλοι το ίδιο θα κάνουν για κάποιο "μυστήριο" λόγο.  :Razz:

----------


## EvilHawk

> Εχω βρει αυτη προς το παρον. 
> Edit: [ ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ ]
> Την εχω βαλει να κατεβαινει





> Απο αυτη τη σελιδα -> Edit: [ ΧΧΧΧΧΧ ] για οποιον θελει
> 
> Στο συγκεκριμενο κινεζικο καπου την γραφει σαν pre-RC τη συγκεκριμενη


Πόσοι σίγουροι είστε για την νομιμότητα των συνδέσμων που γράφετε ...  :Thinking: 
Να σας θυμίσω τους κανόνες λειτουργίας ?

----------


## manosdoc

http://blogs.msdn.com/e7/archive/200...milestone.aspx

Έχουνε βάλει ειδική ομάδα να οργανώνει το feedback.
Σε high peek τους ερχόταν λέει  feedback ανά 15 δευτερόλεπτα !
Εννοείται παίρνουν και τρελό όγκο πληροφοριών εκτός feedback από telemetry μέσω του customer experience.

http://blogs.msdn.com/e7/archive/200...milestone.aspx

----------


## sonypspgr

> Πόσοι σίγουροι είστε για την νομιμότητα των συνδέσμων που γράφετε ... 
> Να σας θυμίσω τους κανόνες λειτουργίας ?


αφου ειναι public beta version ποιος ο λογος να εμπιπτει στα πνευματικα δικαιωματα?

----------


## EvilHawk

Για κάνε τον κόπο να διαβάσεις τους όρους χρήσης της ...

----------


## opener

Offtopic:



> ....
> και αν γνωρίζεις μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις σε ενα προβλημα που έχω?
> *εχω βάλει στα xp64bit το windows live messenger beta 9* και δεν μπορώ να το κάνω προσθαφαίρεση γιατι μου βγάζει οτι μαλλον τρέχω τα windows σε ασφαλη λειτουργια ή οτι δεν έχει γινει σωστη η εγκατασταση και να εποικινωνησω με τον διαχειριστη του προγρ??





> ok ευχαριστω αλλα δεν μπορω να το κανω εγκατ. το msn που μου είπες να κατεβάσω, *μου βγάζει error και μου λεει να κοιτάξω τις απαιτησεις του συστηματος μου κτλ κτλ*


---------->




> *Windows Live Messenger 2009*
> Version: 14.0.8050.1202 
> System Requirements:
> *Windows XP* with Service Pack 2 (*32-bit edition only*)
> or Windows Vista (32-bit or 64-bit editions).
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...n#Requirements






> ....*Όσο για το messenger δοκίμασε να περάσεις αυτόν απο πάνω:*
> http://www.softpedia.com/progDownloa...oad-89148.html
> 
> Θα κατεβάσεις το "Softpedia Mirror (RO) - Setup [MSI]"


Δεν γινεται, δες παραπανω γιατι.

----------


## noname85

εμενα σημερα μου εβγαλε μηνυμα οτι ειναι πλαστα!!!τα beta!!xaxaxaxaxa

----------


## efthimisf

> Offtopic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



δεν με πειραζει αν δεν γινεται απλα θελω να τπ βγαλω απο το Η/Υ μου κ δεν βγαινει το Msn.Δοκιμαζω τωρα.Το αρχειο που κατεβαζω, το κανω εγκατασταση απλα,.Σωστα?

----------


## opener

Off Topic





> ....Το αρχειο που κατεβαζω, το κανω εγκατασταση απλα,.Σωστα?


Ναι, επιλεγεις πρωτα σε ποια γλωσσα τον θελεις/κατεβαζεις/εγκαθιστας.




> *Instructions*
> Click the Download button on this page to start the download, or select a different language from the Change language drop-down list and click Change. 
> If you see a message asking if you want to Run or Save, click Run. 
> If you see a message asking if you want to Cancel or Continue, click Continue. 
> If you see a message asking if you want to Cancel or Allow, click Allow. 
> Once the installation is done, you’ll find your new programs in the Windows Live folder on your Windows Start menu.


Τωρα για το αν θα μπει/βγει σωστα σε 64bit ενα προγραμμα που ειναι για 32bit , δεν το γνωριζω.

----------


## efthimisf

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι, επιλεγεις πρωτα σε ποια γλωσσα τον θελεις/κατεβαζεις/εγκαθιστας.
> 
> 
> 
> Τωρα για το αν θα μπει/βγει σωστα σε 64bit ενα προγραμμα που ειναι για 32bit , δεν το γνωριζω.


Δεν γινεται εγκατ.Μου λεει οτι τρεχω τα windows σε ασφαλη λειτουργια ή οτι δεν έχει γινει γίνεται σωστα η εγκστ κ να μιλήσω με τον διαχειριστη!!Μου εχει σπάσει τα νεύρα, εχω κατεβάσει πόσα msn και δεν γίνεται τπτ  :Worthy:  :Worthy: !!!!Τι να κανω???????Το ιδιο μνμ μου εμφανιζει κ οταν το κανω προσθαφαιρεση :Thinking:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δεν γινεται, δες παραπανω γιατι.


Του είπα να κατεβάσει το MSI γιατί εγώ ο ίδιος το έχω κάνει εγκατάσταση στα windows XP x64 όταν το κανονικό setup σταμάταγε.

Δε ξέρω αν άλλαξε κάτι στο νέο Messenger αλλά και πάλι το msi μπορεί να πειραχθεί και να μη κάνει έλεγχο του OS. Μια χαρά θα γίνει το setup.

........Auto merged post: DSLaManiaC πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν γινεται εγκατ.Μου λεει οτι τρεχω τα windows σε ασφαλη λειτουργια ή οτι δεν έχει γινει γίνεται σωστα η εγκστ κ να μιλήσω με τον διαχειριστη!!Μου εχει σπάσει τα νεύρα, εχω κατεβάσει πόσα msn και δεν γίνεται τπτ !!!!Τι να κανω???????Το ιδιο μνμ μου εμφανιζει κ οταν το κανω προσθαφαιρεση


Είναι μια καλή στιγμή να αρχίσεις τις σκέψεις για μια εγκατάσταση windows 7  :Razz:

----------


## opener

Off Topic





> Του είπα να κατεβάσει το MSI γιατί εγώ ο ίδιος το έχω κάνει εγκατάσταση στα windows XP x64 όταν το κανονικό setup σταμάταγε.
> 
> Δε ξέρω αν άλλαξε κάτι στο νέο Messenger αλλά και πάλι το msi μπορεί να πειραχθεί και να μη κάνει έλεγχο του OS. Μια χαρά θα γίνει το setup.....


Απ' οσα διαβασα στο λινκ της Microsoft αναφερει "*XP 32bit only*" και αυτο ειπα στον χρηστη που ρωτουσε, 
τωρα οσον αφορα τα "πειραγματα" αυτα νομιζω οτι ειναι "αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο"....

----------


## efthimisf

> Του είπα να κατεβάσει το MSI γιατί εγώ ο ίδιος το έχω κάνει εγκατάσταση στα windows XP x64 όταν το κανονικό setup σταμάταγε.
> 
> Δε ξέρω αν άλλαξε κάτι στο νέο Messenger αλλά και πάλι το msi μπορεί να πειραχθεί και να μη κάνει έλεγχο του OS. Μια χαρά θα γίνει το setup.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: DSLaManiaC πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι μια καλή στιγμή να αρχίσεις τις σκέψεις για μια εγκατάσταση windows 7


προχ8ες εβαλα τα xp64 περιμενα να τελειωσω κατι εργασιες για την σχολη!!Τεσπα, το msn δουλευει κανονικα απλα σε καποιους φιλους μου δεν μπορω να δω την φωτο τους και να τουσ κανω vindeo κληση!!!!Τωρα κατεβασα το Digsby.Καλο φαινεται αλλα δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω για να μιλησω με αλλον με καμερα η voice clip.Ξερει καποιος αλλος???

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Απ' οσα διαβασα στο λινκ της Microsoft αναφερει "*XP 32bit only*" και αυτο ειπα στον χρηστη που ρωτουσε, 
> τωρα οσον αφορα τα "πειραγματα" αυτα νομιζω οτι ειναι "αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο"....


Η εγκατάσταση γίνεται κανονικότατα.
Λεώ για την περίπτωση που όντως στη νεα έκδοση άλλαξαν κάτι και δεν είναι πρόβλημα του συγκεκριμένου υπολογιστή -που όπως το βλέπω είναι- ΤΟΤΕ μπορεί να πειραχθεί το MSI.

----------


## efthimisf

πιαδια μια βοηθεια για το digsby??πως κανω κληση με καμερα και voice clip??

----------


## opener

Off Topic





> Η εγκατάσταση γίνεται κανονικότατα.....


Πες το και στη Microsoft να το γραφει τοτε ως "XP 32bit *& 64bit*".  :Razz:

----------


## chriszg

Χρησιμοποιώ Windows 7 Beta x64 στο laptop μου.
Όλα καλά εκτός ότι ενώ το BIOS και τα Windows βλέπουν τα 4GB μνήμη που έχω,το Task Manager μου βγάζει 3069ΜΒ!! :Thinking: 
Ξέρει κανείς γιατί?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Χρησιμοποιώ Windows 7 Beta x64 στο laptop μου.
> Όλα καλά εκτός ότι ενώ το BIOS και τα Windows βλέπουν τα 4GB μνήμη που έχω,το Task Manager μου βγάζει 3069ΜΒ!!
> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί?


3069 διαθέσιμη

----------


## amoyda

> Χρησιμοποιώ Windows 7 Beta x64 στο laptop μου.
> Όλα καλά εκτός ότι ενώ το BIOS και τα Windows βλέπουν τα 4GB μνήμη που έχω,το Task Manager μου βγάζει 3069ΜΒ!!
> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί?


πειναει και τα εφαγε :Razz: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...233472&page=30

----------


## manosdoc

VIDEO memory shared

----------


## nkar

Το δοκιμασα σε 2 μηχανηματα
Σε ενα HP 8710p laptop παει μια χαρα. Το εχω για κυριο λειτουργικο
Σε ενα Altec IDO silver Ομως με nvidia chipset και AMD χτυπαει η εγκατασταση
και δε θελει να μπει με τιποτε  οποτε θα δοκιμασω την επομενη Beta...

----------


## treli@ris

> εχω βάλει στα xp64bit το windows live messenger beta 9 και δεν μπορώ να το κάνω προσθαφαίρεση γιατι μου βγάζει οτι μαλλον τρέχω τα windows σε ασφαλη λειτουργια ή οτι δεν έχει γινει σωστη η εγκατασταση και να εποικινωνησω με τον διαχειριστη του προγρ??


Μπες εδω -> http://oss.netfarm.it/wlm.php για να κανεις σωστη εγκατασταση του messenger

----------


## efthimisf

παιδες μια βοηθεια.Κατα την εγκατασταση των windows 7 , εγω που εχω 64bit επεξεργαστη επιλεγω x64 ή x86??

----------


## manosdoc

x64

 :Wink:

----------


## efthimisf

> x64



μποερεις να μου πεις ποια ειναι η διαφορα αναμεσα σε 64 με 86?

----------


## manosdoc

> μποερεις να μου πεις ποια ειναι η διαφορα αναμεσα σε 64 με 86?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit

----------


## efthimisf

παιδια εβαλα τα windows  7 αλλα επρεπε να ψαξω για drivers για την μιτρικη μου,την γραφικων κτλ κτλ
και τα εβγαλα.Ξερεις κανεις σας antivirus για xs64bit που να κανει και update και να ειναι και free?

----------


## Gr1s0s

Ρε παιδια έχει κανείς άλλος εδώ μέσα πρόβλημα με τα views. Μου έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα. 
Πρωταρχικά δεν τα θυμάται. Δηλαδή ενώ τα βάζω group by type άμα κάνω back και ξαναμπώ θα έχουν χαλάσει. Και ναι έχω πατήσει και εγώ δεν ξέρω πόσες φορές την επιλογή apply to folders. Ίδιο πρόβλημα που υπήρχε κάποτε με τα XP. Επιπλέον εκεί που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κάνει αυτόματα name arrangement άμα πατήσεις F5 γίνεται άνω κάτω. Δε λέω είναι beta αλλά είναι σπαστικό να τρως μια ωρα να τα φτιάξεις και να μη τα κρατάει. Καμιά λύση εδώ;

----------


## WagItchyef

> παιδια εβαλα τα windows  7 αλλα επρεπε να ψαξω για drivers για την μιτρικη μου,την γραφικων κτλ κτλ
> και τα εβγαλα.Ξερεις κανεις σας antivirus για xs64bit που να κανει και update και να ειναι και free?


avira free antivirus.

----------


## opener

> Windows 7 to be sold in six versions
> http://www.computerworld.com/action/...icleId=9127259
> 
> Microsoft: Six versions of Windows 7 for sake of PC makers, users
> http://www.computerworld.com/action/...c=news_ts_head





> Microsoft to offer *XP-to-Windows-7 upgrades*
> http://www.computerworld.com/action/...icleId=9127262


1234567

----------


## tritonas00

> 1234567


Αλλα το marketing θα εστιασει κυριως στις Windows 7 Home Premium και Windows 7 Professional για τους customers.



> “We think over 80 percent of customers will be on those two SKUs,” Bill Veghte, Senior Vice President of the Windows business said. “That’s where we are putting our marketing focus.”


http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=730880

----------


## kostas_pav

Μα ακόμα και τώρα εκεί έχουν εστιάσει. Τα περισσότερα συστήματα με προεγκατεστημένα Windows μέσα είναι Home Premium και Business.


Εγώ τώρα συνίθησα τα Ultimate... Δεν μπορώ με άλλη έκδοση.... :Razz:

----------


## SSB

*Windows 7 SKUs*


Εκτός της Enterprise που θα είναι διαθέσιμη μόνο ως VLK και της Starter (μόνο OEM), οι υπόλοιπες θα διατίθενται ως Retail, OEM και upgrade.

_ΥΓ. Η πλέον ενδεδειγμένη έκδοση για επαγγελματική χρήση παραμένει όπως και στα Vista η Professional._

----------


## kennyyy

> *Windows 7 SKUs*
> 
> 
> Εκτός της Enterprise που θα είναι διαθέσιμη μόνο ως VLK και της Starter (μόνο OEM), οι υπόλοιπες θα διατίθενται ως Retail, OEM και upgrade.
> 
> _ΥΓ. Η πλέον ενδεδειγμένη έκδοση για επαγγελματική χρήση παραμένει όπως και στα Vista η Professional._


Διαφορά τιμής μεταξύ της έκδοσης που θα δίνει η dell στα desktops (home basic λογικά) και της professional ξέρουμε  :Wink:  :Smile:  ;

----------


## Tiven

Το Unlimited Apps τι διάολο είναι ?  :Whistle:

----------


## crypter

> Το Unlimited Apps τι διάολο είναι ?





> I’m very surprised at a restriction of “3 concurrent applications” and anxious to find out how that works.  My first question to Microsoft is “Do programs like WinPatrol monitoring your system count as one application”? I suspect this feature will be getting a lot more attention in the press this week.


Mαλλον καποιος περιορισμος στις διεργασιες που τρεχουν ταυτοχρονα στις εκδοσεις των windows που δεν εχουν το unlimited apps.  :What..?: 
http://billpstudios.blogspot.com/200...ations-at.html
 :Thinking:

----------


## Tiven

Ο Χριστός και η μάνα του...

Η αισχρότητα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο.

_*Tiven περιμένει τα fanboys και τα σαθρά επιχειρήματά τους για την υπεράσπιση αυτού του φρικτού περιορισμού._

----------


## sonic

Μάλλον είναι έκδοση για netbooks.

----------


## WagItchyef

Δεν πρέπει να βρίζουμε, είναι αμαρτία.

----------


## asm

> Μάλλον είναι έκδοση για netbooks.


Από ότι ξέρω η starter edition δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο αφού υπάρχει ως SKU και στα Vista και επιτρέπει μέχρι 3 concurrent applications (ας με διορθώσει ο ssb αν κάνω λάθος).
Αν ισχύει ότι και στα Vista Std, τότε δεν απευθύνεται στην ευρεία αγορά αλλά περιορίζεται για αμελητέου κόστους bundling σε netbooks και $100 student laptops οικονομικά ασθενέστερων χωρών.

----------


## Thuglife

Γιατί τα pro δεν υποστηρίζουν DirectAccess ???  :Sad:

----------


## Tiven

> Δεν πρέπει να βρίζουμε, είναι αμαρτία.


Ποιος έβρισε ?




> Γιατί τα pro δεν υποστηρίζουν DirectAccess ???


Τι είναι αυτό ?  :Thinking:

----------


## treli@ris

> Τι είναι αυτό ?


http://4sysops.com/archives/windows-...cess-features/
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ent...ectaccess.aspx

----------


## flamelab

> Από ότι ξέρω η starter edition δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο αφού υπάρχει ως SKU και στα Vista και επιτρέπει μέχρι 3 concurrent applications (ας με διορθώσει ο ssb αν κάνω λάθος).
> Αν ισχύει ότι και στα Vista Std, τότε δεν απευθύνεται στην ευρεία αγορά αλλά περιορίζεται για αμελητέου κόστους bundling σε netbooks και $100 student laptops οικονομικά ασθενέστερων χωρών.


Συγγνώμη, αλλά μεταξύ μας, είναι ένα μία _αίσχιστη_ έκδοση η Starter (από την εποχή των XP), δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως λόγο ύπαρξης.

----------


## treli@ris

1. Direct Access
Το DirectAccess όταν ενεργοποιηθεί στο εταιρικό περιβάλλον δίνει τη δυνατότητα στους χρήστες με φορητούς υπολογιστές της εταιρείας να έχουν πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο με ασφάλεια (shared files, εφαρμογές,Intranet...) χωρίς VPN, αρκεί να υπάρχει σύνδεση Internet. Επίσης με το DirectAccess το τμήμα μηχανογράφησης μπορεί να ενημερώσει το group policy και να αποστείλει ενημερώσεις λογισμικού. 
Όσο ανφορά το θέμα ασφαλείας η πιστοποίηση γίνεται και στον υπολογιστή αλλά και στον χρήστη με multifactor authentication (π.χ. smart card). Έτσι μπορούμε να δώσουμε πρόσβαση σε επιλεγμένα σημεία του Intranet σε επιλεγμένους χρήστες. Για την ασφαλή μετάδοση των δεδομένων μέσω Internet γίνεται χρήση του IPv6 over IPSec. Το split-tunnel routing βοηθάει στην μείωση της κίνησης προς το εταιρικό δίκτυο στέλνοντας μόνο τα δεδομένα που προορίζονται γι' αυτό μέσω του DirectAcces server με Windows 2008 Server R2. Υπάρχει και η επιλογή όλη η κίνηση να περνάει από το εταιρικό δίκτυο έχοντας έτσι τον έλεγχο της κίνησης από και προς τον φορητό υπολογιστή.

2. Branch Cache
Με το BranchCache βελτιώνεται η παραγωγικότητα των χρηστών στα υποκαταστήματα όπου δεν έχουν γρήγορη πρόσβαση στα αρχεία που βρίσκονται στο κεντρικό. Αυτό το πετυχαίνει η Microsoft δημιουργόντας μια cache αυτών των αρχείων στα υποκαταστήματα, έτσι ώστε όταν ένας χρήστης από ένα υποκατάστημα ζητήσει ένα αρχείο που βρίσκεται στο κεντρικό, αυτό παρέχεται από την Branch Cache πολύ πιο άμεσα, σαν να βρίσκεται τοπικά. Το χαρακτηριστικό αυτό έχει την δυνατότητα να λειτουργήσει σε Hosted Cache mode και σε Distributed Cache mode. Στο Hosted Cache mode απαιτείται ένας server με Windows Server 2008 R2 όπου θα φιλοξενεί την cache. Ενώ με το Distributed Cache mode δεν υπάρχει αυτή η ανάγκη γιατί τα αντίγραφα αυτών των αρχείων διανέμονται στους clients με windows 7. Για την ενεργοποίηση του BranchCache απαιτείται server με Windows 2008 R2 (και  Windows 7 φυσικά). Τί γίνεται όμως με τις νέες εκδόσεις των αρχείων αυτών; Η υπηρεσία αυτή αναλαμβάνει να ενημερώνει την cache με τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις αυτών. Υποστηρίζει HTTP, HTTPS, SSL, SMB signing και IPSec . Για την μείωση της δικτυακής κίνησης η cache διακινεί δεδομένα με βάση τη ζήτηση των αρχείων αυτών.

3. Search Information
Με το νέο λειτουργικό θα έχουμε την δυνατότητα αναζήτησης τόσο τοπικά όσο και δικτυακά με τον συνδυασμό 2 τεχνολογιών που έχουμε ήδη δει στα Vista (Advanced Desktop Search) και στο Microsoft Office SharePoint Server 2007 (Enterprise Search). Επίσης η χρήση των Libraries έρχεται να κάνει πιο αποτελεσματική και εύκολη την αναζήτηση αρχείων. Το windows Search Federation κάνει δυνατή την αναζήτηση σε remote document repositories, sharepoint sites και web εφαρμογές.Τα sites για την αναζήτηση μπορούν να ορισθούν είτε από τον χρήστη είτε με group policy. Μια πολύ καλή δυνατότητα είναι η δημοσίευση links στο Start Menu ή στον Windows Explorer, με το Enterprise Serch Scopes το οποίο μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί πάλι με την χρήση group policy. ( αν είχε μετοχές το group policy, θα αγόραζα γιατί βλέπω να γίνεται πολύ περισσότερη χρήση). 

4. BitLocker
Το Bitlocker ήρθε για πρώτη φορά με τα Vista  για να προστατέψει τα δεδομένα μας από τυχόν κλοπή ή απώλεια του υπολογιστή μας. Θα συνεχίσει  να υπάρχει στα Windows 7 αλλά επιπλέον θα υπάρχει και το Bitlocker To Go. Με το επιπλέον αυτό χαρακτηριστικό θα μπορούμε να προστατέψουμε και τα δεδομένα που υπάρχουν στους εξωτερικούς δίσκους. Με την χρήση passphrase θα μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε τον εξωτερικό δίσκο και σε ένα άλλο pc ακόμα και χωρίς Windows 7. Το group policy δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει και από αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό. Έτσι οι administrators θα μπορούμε να ορίσουμε την λειτουργία του και να την επιβάλουμε πριν την δυνατότητα χρήσης του εξωτερικού δίσκου. 
Η εγκατάσταση του Bitlocker γίνεται ακόμα πιο εύκολη με την αυτόματη δημιουργία κρυφού partition για την προστασία του λειτουργικού μας συστήματος.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Συγγνώμη, αλλά μεταξύ μας, είναι ένα μία _αίσχιστη_ έκδοση η Starter (από την εποχή των XP), δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως λόγο ύπαρξης.


Δυστυχώς έχει. Τους δίνει ένα προιόν φτηνότερο από την home basic.

edit:

Βέβαια είναι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις προιόν χωρίς αγορά, αφού πχ στα netbooks η MS πρότεινε την κανονική version των XP home, αντί vista starter.

----------


## flamelab

> Δυστυχώς έχει. Τους δίνει ένα προιόν φτηνότερο από την home basic.


Το οποίο είναι *κάκιστο*, δεν επιτρέπεται εν έτει 2009, να μην επιτρέπεται το στοιχειώδες multitasking. Είναι απλα *απαράδεκτο*. Και δεν είναι απαράδεκτο μόνο αυτό, είναι και το ότι την προορίζουν προς τις "αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες", δηλαδή, τους κατ'αυτούς "απολίτιστους, πώς να τρέξουν πάνω από 3 εφαρμογές, ε;".

Εδώ το 1993 μπορούσαν τα λειτουργικά να τρέξουν πάνω από 4 ταυτόχρονα, εάν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν.

----------


## Simpleton

> Το οποίο είναι *κάκιστο*, δεν επιτρέπεται εν έτει 2009, να μην επιτρέπεται το στοιχειώδες multitasking. Είναι απλα *απαράδεκτο*. Και δεν είναι απαράδεκτο μόνο αυτό, είναι και το ότι την προορίζουν προς τις "αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες", δηλαδή, τους κατ'αυτούς "απολίτιστους, πώς να τρέξουν πάνω από 3 εφαρμογές, ε;".
> 
> Εδώ το 1993 μπορούσαν τα λειτουργικά να τρέξουν πάνω από 4 ταυτόχρονα, εάν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν.




Off Topic


		Αυτό ακριβώς σκεφτόμουν όταν σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα χαρακτήρισα αυτό το προϊόν ρατσιστικό. Και εδώ που τα λέμε, αν κολλήσεις 3 trojan και τρέχουν ταυτόχρονα, πώς θα ξεκινήσεις 4η εφαρμογή (AV) για να τα καθαρίσεις  :Thinking: ; Εκτός αν μετράνε μόνο τα προγράμματα που έχουν παράθυρο.

----------


## Πύρρος

> Το οποίο είναι *κάκιστο*, δεν επιτρέπεται εν έτει 2009, να μην επιτρέπεται το στοιχειώδες multitasking. Είναι απλα *απαράδεκτο*. Και δεν είναι απαράδεκτο μόνο αυτό, είναι και το ότι την προορίζουν προς τις "αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες", δηλαδή, τους κατ'αυτούς "απολίτιστους, πώς να τρέξουν πάνω από 3 εφαρμογές, ε;".


Νομίζω ότι ο περιορισμός υπάρχει πιο πολύ για να αποτραπούμε εμείς οι "πολιτισμένοι" από το να αγοράσουμε τα starter αντί τα basic. Και σε αυτό πετυχαίνει.

Το τι θέλει να δώσει η MS στις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες είναι προφανές: το *ελάχιστο* δυνατό για να μην βάλουνε linux.

----------


## gtklocker

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ένας ακόμα λόγος ύπαρξης της Starter Edition ήταν για προσφορές στους φοιτητές και τους αριστούχους, μαζί με το Office 2007. Όπως ακριβώς γινοταν και με τα XP. (Το θυμάστε; )

----------


## Πύρρος

Δεν το έχει πάρει το μάτι μου αυτό, είμαι αρκετά σίγουρος ότι κάνεις λάθος. 

Στις προσφορές και τα βραβεία η MS είναι γενικά ανοιχτοχέρα, μιας και έτσι δημιουργεί αρκετούς ευχαριστημένους χρήστες που κέρδισαν λογισμικό αμύθητης αξίας, χωρίς όμως να ρίχνει το κόστος του λογισμικού για τους υπόλοιπους (που βλέπουν ένα φίλο τους με το ΧΥΖ πρόγραμμα και τους ανοίγει η όρεξη).

----------


## asm

> Και δεν είναι απαράδεκτο μόνο αυτό, είναι και το ότι την προορίζουν προς τις "αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες", δηλαδή, τους κατ'αυτούς "απολίτιστους, πώς να τρέξουν πάνω από 3 εφαρμογές, ε;".


Το θέμα δεν είναι αν αυτοί που έστω εντός εισαγωγικών αποκαλείς "απολίτιστους" τρέχουν πάνω από τρεις παράλληλες εφαρμογές, αλλά αν τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανήματα στα οποία απευθύνεται μπορούν να τις τρέξουν. Όταν μιλούμε για τα κατώτερα των netbooks και τα laptops των $100, θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις πως καλά - καλά δεν μπορούν να εκτελέσουν αξιοπρεπώς ούτε στοιχειώδεις λειτουργίες του συστήματος.

Και αν αναρωτιέσαι γιατί δεν δίνεται κάποια πληρέστερη έκδοση, σκέψου ότι αυτή ταυτόχρονα θα πρέπει να έχει συμβολικό σχεδόν κόστος, ώστε να μην επιβαρύνει την τιμή αυτών των συστημάτων. Δεν φαντάζομαι να περιμένεις πως θα έδιναν μια πλήρη έκδοση Windows με $20. Αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο, μην αμφιβάλεις πως ξαφνικά όλος ο κόσμος (με μάλλον πρώτους εμάς τους Έλληνες) θα θεωρούσε τον εαυτό του "αναπτυσόμενο" και "απολίτιστο" τρέχοντας να αγοράσει την έκδοση "κελεπούρι", όπως ακριβώς έκανε με τις DSP, OEM που δεν θα έπρεπε ποτέ να πωλούνται στη λιανική. Μόνο που δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς δεν έχουμε το μονοπώλιο της πονηριάς...  :Wink:

----------


## flamelab

> Το θέμα δεν είναι αν αυτοί που έστω εντός εισαγωγικών αποκαλείς "απολίτιστους"


Δεν τους αποκαλώ εγώ, αλλά αυτοί με την ελεεινή αυτή έκδοση.




> τρέχουν πάνω από τρεις παράλληλες εφαρμογές, αλλά αν τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανήματα στα οποία απευθύνεται μπορούν να τις τρέξουν. Όταν μιλούμε για τα κατώτερα των netbooks και τα laptops των $100, θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις πως καλά - καλά δεν μπορούν να εκτελέσουν αξιοπρεπώς ούτε στοιχειώδεις λειτουργίες του συστήματος.


Ναι, "σκέφτονται" από πριν για το καλό τους. Υπερασπίσου κι άλλο την Starter. Θα την έβαζες στο μηχανηματάκι σου, εάν είχες ; δεν το νομίζω.




> Και αν αναρωτιέσαι γιατί δεν δίνεται κάποια πληρέστερη έκδοση, σκέψου ότι αυτή ταυτόχρονα θα πρέπει να έχει συμβολικό σχεδόν κόστος, ώστε να μην επιβαρύνει την τιμή αυτών των συστημάτων. Δεν φαντάζομαι να περιμένεις πως θα έδιναν μια πλήρη έκδοση Windows με $20. Αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο, μην αμφιβάλεις πως ξαφνικά όλος ο κόσμος (με μάλλον πρώτους εμάς τους Έλληνες) θα θεωρούσε τον εαυτό του "αναπτυσόμενο" και "απολίτιστο" τρέχοντας να αγοράσει την έκδοση "κελεπούρι", όπως ακριβώς έκανε με τις DSP, OEM που δεν θα έπρεπε ποτέ να πωλούνται στη λιανική.


Ούτε 0 € δεν αξίζει αυτή η πετσοκομμένη έκδοση. No offence.

----------


## xolloth

εδω εχει τιμες,αλλα Γερμανικα δεν μπορω να μεταφρασω σωστα.
[Are these the Windows 7 Prices?



* Windows 7 Starter - $199.95
* Windows 7 Home Premium - $259.95
* Windows 7 Professional - $299.95
* Windows 7 Ultimate- $319.95
* Windows 7 Enterprise - unknown yet]

http://www.windows-secrets.de/news/a...editionen.html

----------


## Simpleton

> εδω εχει τιμες,αλλα Γερμανικα δεν μπορω να μεταφρασω σωστα.
> http://www.windows-secrets.de/news/a...editionen.html


Παιδιά, κρατηθείτε. Ετοιμάστε τα χάπια.
Λοιπόν...

Η σελίδα λέει ότι οι OEM θα πληρώνουν 199,95$ για τα *Starter*.

Windows 7 Home Premium:  259,95$
Windows 7 Professional: 299,95$
Windows 7 Ultimate: 319,95$
Windows 7 Enterprise: μέχρι στιγμής άγνωστο

----------


## xolloth

δηλαδη εαν υπολογισουμε οτι εγω ειχα παρει τα 64bit,ultimate σε DSP μολις βγηκανε στην αγορα 190 ευρω,τωρα παμε για συν 50% εαν η τιμη αυτη ισχυει για ΟΕΜ εκδοση.
αστα να πανε!
εαν ομως ειναι για retail,ειναι καλη η τιμη.

----------


## WagItchyef

Τελικά μπορεί με την πολιτική τιμών τους, να καταφέρουν οι χρήστες των Windows XP να παραμείνουν στα XP. Οι χρήστες των Windows Vista νομίζω πιο δύσκολα θα πάνε στα Windows 7.

----------


## crypter

> Τελικά μπορεί με την πολιτική τιμών τους, να καταφέρουν οι χρήστες των Windows XP να παραμείνουν στα XP. Οι χρήστες των Windows Vista νομίζω πιο δύσκολα θα πάνε στα Windows 7.


Οι κυριοι αγοραστες θα ειναι και παλι αυτοι που αγοραζουν ετοιμα pc-laptops μαζι με το λειτουργικο ηδη μεσα οποτε και δεν επιλεγουν ποιο θα παρουν. Οι υπολοιπες εκδοσεις ειναι απλα υπερβολικα ακριβες.

----------


## xolloth

τον Γεναρη του 2007 ,η retail των ultimate ειχε περιπου αν θυμαμαι καλα 550 ευρω,εαν η παραπανω τιμη για την ultimate version ειναι γυρω στα 290,τοτε ενταξει ειναι μιση τιμη.
εαν ομως αφορα την DSP εκδοση ,τοτε ειναι φωτια και λαβρα.

----------


## opener

> A closer look at the Windows 7 SKUs


http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/win...ws-7-skus.aspx

----------


## blade_

ρε παιδια επειδη εχω σκασει...πως λεγανε εκεινη την εκδοση που θα εβγαινε μετα τα βιστα?παλι κατι με λατινοαμερικανικο ονομα ητανε...siesta fiesta mondeo κατι τετοιο...

τα 7ρια μπαινουν απο πανω απ τα βιστα?εχω τα ultimate...

----------


## ownagE_

> ρε παιδια επειδη εχω σκασει...πως λεγανε εκεινη την εκδοση που θα εβγαινε μετα τα βιστα?παλι κατι με λατινοαμερικανικο ονομα ητανε...siesta fiesta mondeo κατι τετοιο...
> 
> τα 7ρια μπαινουν απο πανω απ τα βιστα?εχω τα ultimate...


Vienna?  :Razz:

----------


## Dark Soul

1gb ram??? πολλά δεν θέλει;;;;τουλάχιστον θα αναγνωρίζει πάνω από 3 ή όπως τα χρ...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

1 GB RAM θέλει να έχεις στο μηχάνημα, όχι οτι θα τρώει συνεχώς τόση..

Όποιος έχει λιγότερη σήμερα ας μείνει στα XP ή ας κοιτάξει κάποια ελαφριά διανομή linux.

----------


## ownagE_

> τουλάχιστον θα αναγνωρίζει πάνω από 3 ή όπως τα χρ...


Όλα τα λειτουργικά αναγνωρίζουν πάνω απο 3γκίγκα.
Αρκεί να εγκαταστήσεις την 64μπιτη έκδοσή τους.

----------


## asm

> 1gb ram??? πολλά δεν θέλει;;;;τουλάχιστον θα αναγνωρίζει πάνω από 3 ή όπως τα χρ...


Ο περιορισμός των 3GB δεν είναι των XP αλλά της 32bit hardware αρχιτεκτονικής και φυσικά όλων των 32bit λειτουργικών. Άρα και τα Windows 7 αν βάλεις την 32bit έκδοσή τους πάλι μέχρι τόσο βλέπουν.
Καιρός όμως δεν είναι να περάσουμε στην 64bit εποχή;

----------


## body125z

> τον Γεναρη του 2007 ,η retail των ultimate ειχε περιπου αν θυμαμαι καλα 550 ευρω,εαν η παραπανω τιμη για την ultimate version ειναι γυρω στα 290,τοτε ενταξει ειναι μιση τιμη.
> εαν ομως αφορα την DSP εκδοση ,τοτε ειναι φωτια και λαβρα.


δδε πα να τα εχουν οσο θέλουν...
σπασμενασ θα τα βαλουμε ετσι κ αλλιως...
προς το παρον βαστατε καλα μου ΧΡ :Clap:

----------


## Costas_Dav

> Ο περιορισμός των 3GB δεν είναι των XP αλλά της 32bit hardware αρχιτεκτονικής και φυσικά όλων των 32bit λειτουργικών. Άρα και τα Windows 7 αν βάλεις την 32bit έκδοσή τους πάλι μέχρι τόσο βλέπουν.
> Καιρός όμως δεν είναι να περάσουμε στην 64bit εποχή;


Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς, δηλαδή θέλω να πω οτι τα Win 2k3 r2 sp2 βλέπουν έως και 128 gb σε κάποιες 32bites εκδόσεις, άρα το όριο είναι των ΧΡ.

Περισότερα εδώ

----------


## crypter

> Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς, δηλαδή θέλω να πω οτι τα Win 2k3 r2 sp2 βλέπουν έως και 128 gb σε κάποιες 32bites εκδόσεις, άρα το όριο είναι των ΧΡ.
> 
> Περισότερα εδώ


Στις server εκδοσεις επεκτεινονται τα bits σε 36 οταν αυτο ειναι δυνατο γιαυτο και ανγνωριζουν πολυ περισσοτερη μνημη.(μεχρι 2^36)  :Thinking:  Ο σωστος τροπος βεβαια για να αναγνωριζεται ολη η μνημη σου ειναι να βαζεις την 64bit εκδοση του εκαστοτε λειτουργικου.

----------


## konenas

Όποιος έβαλε μπελάδες, έβαλε.
Τέλος τώρα!

 :Closed topic:

----------


## manosdoc

> Όποιος έβαλε μπελάδες, έβαλε.
> Τέλος τώρα!


Δεν σου βάλανε πιστόλι στον κρόταφο.

----------


## asm

> Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς, δηλαδή θέλω να πω οτι τα Win 2k3 r2 sp2 βλέπουν έως και 128 gb σε κάποιες 32bites εκδόσεις, άρα το όριο είναι των ΧΡ.
> 
> Περισότερα εδώ


Όπως σου είπε και ο crypter, μάλλον μπερδεύεις το PAE με το standard 32bit architecture. Ο περιορισμός των 32bit τίθεται από την hardware αρχιτεκτονική και όχι από το software. Το ότι οι x86 έχουν (υπό προυποθέσεις) 36bit addressing δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Άλλωστε το PAE υποστηρίζεται και από τα XP αλλά πρακτικά μικρή αξία έχει.

Τα 64bit μας αρέσει ή όχι είναι μονόδρομος και κατά τη γνώμη μου αργήσαμε πολύ. Δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει και να χρησιμοποιούμε 64bit hardware εδώ και μια οκταετία και να επιμένουμε πεισματικά σε 32bit software. Ακόμα και πριν από δύο σχεδόν δεκαετίες, η μετάβαση από τα 16bit στα 32bit σε επίπεδο software έστω και όχι πλήρως, έγινε σε πολύ μικρότερο χρονικό διάστημα.  :Wink:

----------


## euri

asm, από το στόμα σου και στων εταιρειών λογισμικού (και hardware, και hardware  :Mad:  ) τ' αυτί...

----------


## blade_

> Vienna?



α στο διατανο και δε θυμομουν με τιποτα...να σαι καλα :Worthy: 

οσο για το δευτερο που ρωταω ισχυει?μπαινουν δλδ σαν "expansion" στα ultimate που εχω?

----------


## ownagE_

> οσο για το δευτερο που ρωταω ισχυει?μπαινουν δλδ σαν "expansion" στα ultimate που εχω?


Τι εννοείς?
Μπορείς είτε να έχεις και τα 2 λειτουργικά, είτε να αναβαθμίσεις απο vista σε 7.  :Wink:

----------


## blade_

το δευτερο εννοω φιλαρακο να κανω αναβαθμιση..γινεται κανονικα?

----------


## merk

Μακρυα απο beta, δεν ειν καιρος για πειραματα

----------


## crypter

> το δευτερο εννοω φιλαρακο να κανω αναβαθμιση..γινεται κανονικα?


Αν εννοεις να κανεις αναβαθμιση κατευθειαν απο vista σε 7 ναι γινεται κανονικα. Νομιζω γινεται και απο xp σε 7 αλλα μαλλον χανεις τα δεδομενα οποτε δεν βλεπω και πολυ το νοημα να μην κανεις format. :Razz:

----------


## sonic

Δεν γίνεται από ΧΡ σε 7, θέλει φορματ.

----------


## crypter

> Δεν γίνεται από ΧΡ σε 7, θέλει φορματ.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=269335 
 :What..?:   :Thinking:  (εννοει μηπως απλα οτι εχουν εκπτωση αν αναβαθμιζουν απο xp; )

----------


## sonic

Ναι, το δοκίμασα γιαυτό το λέω, δεν γίνεται, πρέπει να κάνεις φορματ. Και είναι και λογικό, έχει άλλο kernel από τα ΧΡ.

----------


## Tiven

Λογικά έκπτωση αφού μιλάει για clean install.

Αλλιώς η ανακοίνωση της Microsoft είναι χωρίς λόγο ύπαρξης.

----------


## nkar

Παντως εγω εχω τα 7 κανενα μήνα στο κυρίως PC μου και δε γυριζω σε Vista Που ειχε απο τη μανα του

----------


## sonic

Και τον Αύγουστο που λήγει η άδεια τι θα κάνεις;

----------


## nkar

θα έχει βγει μέχρι τότε η RC3  :Smile:

----------


## sonic

Άστο αυτό, με την άδεια τι θα κάνεις, άντε φτου και από την αρχή βίστα κ ΧΡ; Εγώ γ'ιαυτό τα έβγαλα πάντως.

----------


## manosdoc

> Άστο αυτό, με την άδεια τι θα κάνεις, άντε φτου και από την αρχή βίστα κ ΧΡ; Εγώ γ'ιαυτό τα έβγαλα πάντως.


Η RC θα λήγει λίγο μετά την επίσημη GA (General Availability)
 :Smile: 
Έτσι ήταν και στα Vista.

----------


## Gordito

Η x64 εκδοση πως τα παει;

----------


## manosdoc

> Η x64 εκδοση πως τα παει;


Kαλά είναι σε χαιρετάει  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Πλάκα κάνω, δεν θα σε απογοητεύσει. Μια χαρά πάει.
Στο Server κομμάτι ήδη ανακοίνωσαν 32bit ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ.
Μακάρι να γινόταν και στην Client...

----------


## ring0

> Μακάρι να γινόταν και στην Client...


kai εμεις με τα x86   τι θα κανουμε θα παρουμε αλλο pc.... :Razz:

----------


## Gordito

> Kαλά είναι σε χαιρετάει 
> Πλάκα κάνω, δεν θα σε απογοητεύσει. Μια χαρά πάει.
> Στο Server κομμάτι ήδη ανακοίνωσαν 32bit ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ.
> Μακάρι να γινόταν και στην Client...


Καποια προβληματα ειχα ακουσει εδω μεσα, εχεις καμια ιδεα τι ηταν αυτα;

----------


## WagItchyef

Νομίζω πάντως ότι οι home editions έπρεπε να έχουν απλούστερο interface, τουλάχιστον στα Windows Vista (δεν έχω δει τα Windows 7 home premium).

----------


## mixmegas

να ρωτησω κατι αλλο?εβαλα τα windows 7 τα ειδα τα εψαξα και αποφασησα να τα βγαλω.τα εβαλα σε αλλο σκληρο οχι στον c σε ενα ξεχοριστο partition.ekana φορματ sto partition και εβγαλα τα 7.οταν ανοιγο τωρα το pc μου  βγαζει μια μαυρη οθονη που μου λεει windows boot manager .choose an operation system to start
1.earlier version of windows
2.windows 7.
η επιλογη ειναι παντα στο windows  7 και εχει αντιστροφη μετρηση  απο το 28 seconds.
αν το αφησω μονο του ανοιγει μια αλλη μαυρη οθονη windows boot manager και λεει windows failed to start .to fix the problem .......................................αν προλαβω και επιλεξω το earlier version of windows tote anoigei kanonika.

τι πρεπει να κανω για να μην βγαζει ολα αυτα και να ανοιγει κανονικα παλι?

----------


## l_satsok

για να μην πολυμπερδευεσαι.

εγκατεστησε το προγραμμα easyBCD
και αυτο θα σου δειξει τι περιεχει ο boot manager και θα το διορθωσει.
επισης σου δινει τη δυνατοτητα να επαναφερεις default καταστασεις σε vista η XP

ευκολο.

----------


## mixmegas

> για να μην πολυμπερδευεσαι.
> 
> εγκατεστησε το προγραμμα easyBCD
> και αυτο θα σου δειξει τι περιεχει ο boot manager και θα το διορθωσει.
> επισης σου δινει τη δυνατοτητα να επαναφερεις default καταστασεις σε vista η XP
> 
> ευκολο.



ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.το προβλημα λυθηκε και ηταν πολυ ευκολο.

----------


## cheese

Εγώ φίλοι μου, εγκτέστησα τα 7 στο μηχάνημα, τα δούλεψα για μερικές μέρες, και ξαφνικα μια μέρα δεν μπορούσα να τρέξω απολύτος τίποτα! ότι και να έκανα μου έβγαζε ένα μήνυμα με το οποίο με καλούσε να κάνω log in ως administrator ενώ είμαι ο μοναδικός χρήστης!!! Ίσως να οφείλονταν σε κάποιο ιό που το μηχάνημα είχε κολλήσει, αλλά ούτε virus scan μπορούσα να τρέξω! τελικά έκανα format και γύρισα στα vista στον ένα σκληρό δίσκο και επνεγκατέστησα και τα linux στον δεύτερο σκληρό!

----------


## jimakos_a35gr

Σε μένα λειτουργούν αρκετά καλά και μέχρι στιγμής δέν έχω δει κάτι το περίεργο.Πάντως ακόμα έχω τα XP .

----------


## Linus

> Μακρυα απο beta, δεν ειν καιρος για πειραματα


Γιατί το λες αυτό?  :Thinking: 

Προσωπικά ήμουν πολυ εχαρισημένος από την beta. Δεν χάνεις κάτι να δοκιμάσεις  :Razz: 





> kai εμεις με τα x86 τι θα κανουμε θα παρουμε αλλο pc....


Ε φυσικά και θα πάρουμε άλλο pc, είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα για ορισμένους  :Thumb down:

----------


## nkar

Αντε απο εκει τσιφουτηδες. Τα μαζευετε τα μαζευετε στο σεντουκι τοσα λεφτα
Τι θα τα κανετε?
Δωστε και  κανα φραγκο να παρετε τιποτε :Laughing:

----------


## ostvarivanje

Προχτές εγκατέστησα την build 7023 (δεν είμαι στο σπίτι και δε θυμάμαι τον ακριβή αριθμό της build). Σχεδόν όλα καλά, εκτός από την κάρτα τηλεόρασης (kworld analog pci). Χωρίς  να βάλω κάποιο driver (δηλαδή μόνο με αυτόν που εγκατέστησαν τα windows 7) έχω εικόνα στο windows media center. Αυτό όμως που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι έχει μια γραμμή προόδου κάτι από την προβολή του καναλιού, η οποία κινείται και "προχωρούν" τα δευτερόλεπτα. Δηλαδή, είναι σαν να κάνει εγγραφή. Συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, και αν ναι, πώς γίνεται να το απενεργοποιήσω και μόνο να γίνεται προβολή των καναλιών;
Από την άλλη, στο hypermedia όταν το ανοίγω (και κάνω scan τα διαθέσιμα κανάλια), ακούγεται μόνο ήχος. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και αν εγκαταστήσω τους drivers από τη σελίδα του kworld. Καμιά ιδέα πώς θα μπορέσω να έχω και εικόνα;

----------


## flamelab

Τον driver των Vista σκέφτηκες να τον περάσεις ή όχι ; Γιατί είναι compatible οι των Vista σε Seven.

----------


## noname85

εμενα δεν μου κανει update και μου λεει build 7000.μηπως φταιει οτι μια μερα στο ακυρο μου εβγαλε οτι τα beta ειναι μουφα???και δεν ειναι απο την microsoft τα κατευασα...

----------


## flamelab

> εμενα δεν μου κανει update και μου λεει build 7000.μηπως φταιει οτι μια μερα στο ακυρο μου εβγαλε οτι τα beta ειναι μουφα???και δεν ειναι απο την microsoft τα κατευασα...


ΔΕΝ γίνεται update έτσι στις beta, την περνάς από πάνω από την προηγούμενη.

----------


## noname85

και την καινουργια που την βρισκω????

----------


## flamelab

> και την καινουργια που την βρισκω????


Σε κάτι καράβια που τα κυνηγούν οι Σουηδέζοι πειρατές.

Παραπάνω δεν μπορώ να πω  :Razz:

----------


## gtklocker

> Η *Microsoft* διέθεσε πρόσφατα στο κοινό την έκδοση beta των *Windows 7*. Φαίνεται πως το κοινό αναμένει με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον τα νέα Windows, καθώς η ζήτηση για την έκδοση beta ήταν τεράστια. Τις τελευταίες ημέρες διέρρευσε στο Διαδίκτυο μια νέα build των Windows 7, γεγονός που υποδηλώνει ότι οι εργασίες συνεχίζονται με ταχείς ρυθμούς.
> 
> Η νέα build *7022* κυκλοφόρησε αρχικά σε ένα ρωσικό torrent site και φαίνεται να βγήκε από τα εργαστήρια της Microsoft πριν από ένα μήνα. Επιπλέον, κάποιοι υπάλληλοι της εταιρείας ανέφεραν τις προηγούμενες ημέρες μέσω του Twitter ότι εγκατέστησαν την έκδοση *7034*.
> 
> Οι εξελίξεις αυτές καθιστούν σαφές ότι η Microsoft επιταχύνει τους ρυθμούς εν όψει της επικείμενης κυκλοφορίας της έκδοσης *Release Candidate*. Αν δεν υπάρξει αλλαγή στο χρονοδιάγραμμα, η επίσημη κυκλοφορία των Windows 7 θα πρέπει να αναμένεται περί τα τέλη του 2009.
> 
> Πηγή: http://www.e-pcmag.gr/modules/news/a...p?storyid=5070


Για λέτε...

----------


## ostvarivanje

> Τον driver των Vista σκέφτηκες να τον περάσεις ή όχι ; Γιατί είναι compatible οι των Vista σε Seven.


Μα το ξέρω ότι είναι συμβατοί οι drivers των Vista και για αυτό τον έβαλα, αλλά πάλι το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω, είναι γιατί το media center έχει εικόναι και το hypermedia δεν έχει. Μήπως πρέπει να απεγκαταστήσω τους drivers που πέρασαν τα Windows 7 και μετά τα εγκαταστήσω αυτούς από τη σελίδα της kwrold; Πάντως, στο μήνυμά μου αναφέρω ότι εγκατέστησα τους drivers.



> Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και αν εγκαταστήσω τους drivers από τη σελίδα του kworld.




Off Topic





> ...που τα κυνηγούν οι *Σουηδέζοι* πειρατές.


Πάντα επίκαιρος!  :Whistle:

----------


## treli@ris

Η γραμμη εξαφανιζεται οταν δεν κουνησεις το ποντικι ή βγαλεις τον κερσορα εξω απο το παραθυρο του Media Center. Να μενει η γραμμη εκει δεν το εχω παρατηρησει σε 2 διαφορετικα tv-tuners

Καλυτερα να αφησεις τους οδηγους των 7 που ειναι και πιο προσφατοι. (στη δικια μου καρτα ειναι και καλυτεροι)

----------


## ostvarivanje

> Η γραμμη εξαφανιζεται οταν δεν κουνησεις το ποντικι ή βγαλεις τον κερσορα εξω απο το παραθυρο του Media Center. Να μενει η γραμμη εκει δεν το εχω παρατηρησει σε 2 διαφορετικα tv-tuners
> 
> Καλυτερα να αφησεις τους οδηγους των 7 που ειναι και πιο προσφατοι. (στη δικια μου καρτα ειναι και καλυτεροι)


Αυτή η γραμμή που λες ότι εξαφανίζεται, σε μένα δεν εξαφανιζόταν με τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό εγγράφει και δεν προβάλει μόνο. Τους οδηγούς των 7 τους άφησα, αλλά τώρα, δεν ξέρω γιατί, δεν έχω και στο media center εικόνα. Την build 7022 έχω. Υπάρχει πιθανότητα σε επόμενη build να μου λειτουργεί κανονικά; Θυμάμαι παλιότερα που είχα βάλει την build 6956 (δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τον αριθμό), λειτουργούσε κανονικά και το media center και το hypermedia. Και είναι ο μοναδικός λόγος που δεν χρησιμοποιώ τα 7 και έχω παραμείνει μέχρι νεοτέρας στα vista.

----------

